# simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II



## rolf76 (4 Februar 2006)

*Teil II des Threads, der hier (blaue Schrift anklicken gestartet wurde.*_ - modaction.sep_
________________________________________________________________________



			
				dragman schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73535-der-simsenderatgeber-so-reagieren-sie.html



Das zitierte Gutachten von RA Pauly (blaue Schrift anklicken) erläutert das *Vorgehen bei Rechnungen des Anbieters simsen.de.
*
RA Pauly ist der Auffassung, dass diejenigen, die noch keine oder nur die versprochenen Gratis-SMS genutzt haben und keine Widerrufsbelehrung per E-Mail, Fax oder Brief erhalten haben, den Vertrag per Einschreiben/Rückschein widerrufen können und dann nichts bezahlen müssen. Diejenigen, die darüber hinaus auch schon kostenpflichtige SMS verschickt haben, sind seiner Auffassung nach aber an den Vertrag gebunden und können nur (schon jetzt) zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt kündigen.

Zu den Empfehlungen von RA Pauly habe ich noch zwei Anmerkungen:


Ich halte es für den sichereren Weg, zusätzlich auch die übrigen in Betracht kommenden Erklärungen (Bestreiten, Anfechtung, bei Minderjährigen Verweigerung der Genehmigung) abzugeben. Dazu näher hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136292#136292

Die Problematik des Vertragsschlusses durch Minderjährige wird übersehen. Zu der Möglichkeit der Verweigerung der Genehmigung des Vertrags durch die Sorgeberechtigten näher hier 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136292#136292 (einschließlich der dortigen Links)

________________________________________________________________________________________
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2006)

*Re: Netzwelt-Hilfe*



			
				dragman schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73535-der-simsenderatgeber-so-reagieren-sie.html





> Dieses Gutachten wurde von Rechtsanwalt S. P.  auf Grundlage der Inhalte auf simsen.de vom 20. Januar 2006 erstellt und gibt seine juristische Ansicht wieder. Mittlerweile wurden die Inhalte der Webseite * leicht* verändert.


Leicht ist ein Witz.  
Was er analysiert, hat nur   bedingt mit den Problemen  der  hier Betroffenenen zu tun.

cp


----------



## Wembley (4 Februar 2006)

*Re: Netzwelt-Hilfe*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Diejenigen, die darüber hinaus auch schon kostenpflichtige SMS verschickt haben, sind seiner Auffassung nach aber an den Vertrag gebunden und können nur (schon jetzt) zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt kündigen.



Hmm. Hatte überhaupt schon jemand die Gelegenheit, mehr als die berühmten "100 gratis SMS" zu versenden, ohne dass der die Rechnung bezahlt hätte? Meinen Beobachtungen nach nicht. 

Und bei dieser Gruppe 3 (mehr als 100 SMS wurden versendet) geht Herr Pauly plötzlich von einer "formgerechten Widerufsbelehrung" aus, was er bei Gruppe 1 und Gruppe 2 nicht tat.

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich würde nur gerne wissen, ob mein Widerrufsrecht auch noch gilt, wenn ich schon eine sms von ihnen aus verschickt habe
> 
> 
> Aus Sicht des Anbieters offenbar nicht, die Tücke steckt in den AGB
> ...



eine antwort auf diese frage hat der chef-simser probenexpress.de



> @oli.g die AGB sind von Herrn Dr. Bahr und 5.2. besagt nur das wenn der Kunde vorzeitig wünscht die 100 SMS pro Monat in Anspruch zu nehmen, das Widerrufsrecht erlischt. Betrifft natürlich nicht die 100 Gratis SMS!
> 
> Dies ist eine normale standard Klausel, zu finden bei vielen Unternehmen. Ich bitte dich daher die Behauptung zu entfernen.



gefunden im affiliate forum


----------



## sotzki (4 Februar 2006)

ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> so war heute bei der verbraucher zentrale. so wirklich was hats aber nich gebracht. der typ hat mir zwar son musterbrief mitgegeben, in dem ich mich auf mein wiederrufsrecht beziehen soll. soll ihn ausserdem mit rückschein verschicken.
> wenn wer den musterbrief haben will, soll sich per pn bei mir melden. hoffe mal das der brief was bewirkt.
> 
> kann das sein, dass auf s****n.de nun gar kein hinweis mehr auf kosten angezeigt werden?




hab dir schon ne pn geschriebn

kannst mir den bitte auch geben... 

danke schön


----------



## sascha (4 Februar 2006)

> kann das sein, dass auf s****n.de nun gar kein hinweis mehr auf kosten angezeigt werden?



Doch. Zwar nicht mehr auf der Startseite oder wenigstens in der Nähe der Anmeldemaske, aber dafür unter Punkt 6 in den AGB *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Februar 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > kann das sein, dass auf s****n.de nun gar kein hinweis mehr auf kosten angezeigt werden?
> 
> 
> Doch. Zwar nicht mehr auf der Startseite oder wenigstens in der Nähe der Anmeldemaske, aber dafür unter Punkt 6 in den AGB *kopfschüttel*


schönste Dialertradition, dort waren Preise auch nur mit der Lupe zu sehen und ansonsten alles "kostenloses Zugangstool". 
Erst das Trauerrandfenster der BNetzA hat dem ein Ende bereitet.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9467
http://computerbetrug.de/news/bilder/fenster-neu1.jpg

cp


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2006)

hallo, ich habe genau das gemacht was neztzwelt rät, habe einen widerruf geschickt, nachdem ich die rechnung erhalten hatte. hatte aber keine ahnung von einschreiben und wurde von der postangestellten falsch beraten, sie meinte ins ausland geht nur eine art von einschreiben.
habe also per einschreiben geschickt udn habe auch so einen kassenbon darüber aber nicht mit rückschein. gilt der widerruf trotzdem?


----------



## KatzenHai (4 Februar 2006)

Formal ja - allerdings schwieriger zu beweisen.

Im Übrigen: http://www.deutschepost.de/dpag?&xmlFile=6396

ES/Rückschein geht v/a Deutsche Post auch in's Ausland.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2006)

Man scheint in der Branche wohl doch kalte Füsse bekommen zu haben. Vielleicht ist das auch der Grund, warum sich s**sen.de &Co in letzter Zeit nicht mehr bei ihren Kunden meldet: 

Gesehen auf aff***tes.de:



> Sehr geehrte(r) Teilnehmer(in) unseres Partnerprogramms,
> 
> seit wenigen Minuten haben wir SMScase.de in geringfügiger Art und Weise geändert. Wir kommunizieren nun keine Aussagen wie "gratis" oder "kostenlos".
> 
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (5 Februar 2006)

Die Anbieter entdecken die Vorteile rechtmäßiger Werbung?


> *Angenehmer und sicherlich wichtiger Nebeneffekt ist, dass SMSca**.** nun alle in Frage kommenden gesetzlichen Anforderungen erfüllt,* welche bei anderen Mitbewerbern in diesem Bereich ungeachtet bleiben:


Vielleicht hat man auch gemerkt, dass bei Nichtbelehrung über das Widerrufsrecht am Ende nicht sonderlich viele Kunden bereit sind, den Jahresbeitrag zu bezahlen... 


> - Widerrufsbelehrung ( §312d BGB in Anbetracht der §§ 312c, 355 BGB )
> - Keine irreführende Werbung ( § 5 UWG ) "



________________________________________________________________________________________
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Februar 2006)

> Sollte sich die Conversion zum Negativen entwickeln, werden wir selbstverständlich
> handeln um das PP nach wie vor attraktiv zu halten!


Ea dürften wohl kaum  Zweifel bestehen, was mit "attraktiv" gemeint ist....

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2006)

das Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> > Angenehmer und sicherlich wichtiger Nebeneffekt ist, dass SMScase.de nun alle in Frage kommenden gesetzlichen Anforderungen erfüllt, *welche bei anderen Mitbewerbern in diesem Bereich ungeachtet bleiben*


Oh oh oh, wetzen da nicht Abmahnanwälte die Messer?


----------



## tuxedo (5 Februar 2006)

Tja und seit eines gewissen Freiherren wissen wir, dass auch bei Abmahnungen ein gewinnbringendes Geschäftsmodell die Basis sein kann.

Aber, sollen die sich doch gegenseitig zerfleischen.
(Hmmmm, haben das nicht auch Hyänen gemacht, im Film "König der Löwen"? Interessanter Vergleich...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (6 Februar 2006)

am 05.02.06 in Planetopia / Sat 1:

www.sat1.de/lifestyle_magazine/planetopia/themen/content/08464/

wer hats aufgenommen ?? Kam ziemlich überraschend und war nicht in der Vorankündigung. Man hat wohl BAHRe Vorsicht walten lassen !


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2006)

Gesehen auf aff***tes.de

"Hat vielleicht jemand den Planetopia Beitrag aufgenommen? 
Habe ihn leider verpasst  
Ob es was gebracht hat, ist die andere Frage. 
Die Zielgruppe ist doch da wahrscheinlich schon im Bett gewesen. 
Schule ist am Montag angesagt."

Bei allem Ärger über si***n.de&Co ist es doch immerhin eine Genugtuung, dass auch die trittbrettfahrenden Mitabzocker, die keine Skrupel haben, mittellosen Schülern, die sich ein paar free-sms erhofft hatten,  nun auch um die Einnahmen für ihre Werbung geprellt wurden.


----------



## dvill (6 Februar 2006)

Zur Sendung am 5.2. hat einer eine realistische Einschätzung:


> Ob es was gebracht hat, ist die andere Frage.
> Die Zielgruppe ist doch da wahrscheinlich schon im Bett gewesen.
> Schule ist am Montag angesagt


Den "besseren" Part haben die Werbedrücker. Die bekommen die Kopfprämie direkt ausgezahlt. Der Betreiber muss erst noch ein Inkassobüro finden, welches das Geld bei Kindern und Jugendlichen eintreibt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2006)

Naja. Auch bei den Werbedrückern wird es gerade etwas eng:



> "Nilbog hat folgendes geschrieben::
> dass er mir seit mehreren Monaten ein paar Hundert Euro schuldet und bzgl. der auszahlung immer wieder vertröstet. Ganz großes Tennis. Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg...
> Näheres gerne via PM
> viele grüße,
> J. "


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2006)

JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> am 05.02.06 in Planetopia / Sat 1:
> 
> www.sat1.de/lifestyle_magazine/planetopia/themen/content/08464/
> 
> wer hats aufgenommen ?? Kam ziemlich überraschend und war nicht in der Vorankündigung. Man hat wohl BAHRe Vorsicht walten lassen !



hallöchen,
schade, ich hab den beitrag auch verpaßt...

die simsens haben doch []... nun mailen wir schon 5wochen hin und her..tztztztztzt...
verschicken die nur je nach lust und laune standartantworten oder sind die der deutschen sprache nicht mächtig und verstehen nicht was man antwortet...

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber Ausdruck entfernt]*


----------



## rolf76 (7 Februar 2006)

In dem *Planetopia-Beitrag* (dessen Text bald von planetopia im Internet bereit gehalten werden dürfte) rät RA S. "dem Verbraucher, der einen solchen dubiosen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat", dringend:

nicht zu bezahlen
es ggf. auf ein gerichtliches Verfahren ankommen zu lassen.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es nicht zu einem gerichtlichen Verfahren komme, sei "sehr hoch".

Der Verbraucher könne auch noch Wochen nach Vertragsschluss sein Widerrufsrecht ausüben, wenn er nicht deutlich, hervorgehoben und in einer den gesetzlichen Vorgaben haargenau entsprechender Weise über sein Widerrufsrecht belehrt worden sei. Nach den Vorstellungen des Gesetzgebers müsse der Kunde über die Widerrufsbelehrung geradezu stolpern.

Das Schreiben eines Inkassobüros oder eines Anwalts löse noch keine Rechtsfolgen aus, jedenfalls keine Zahlungsverpflichtungen.

Reagiert werden sollte spätestens auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, dem widersprochen werden sollte und dann sollte auch anwaltliche Hilfe in Anspruch genommen werden.
________________________________________________________________________________________
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER<


----------



## salisa (7 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps und Hinweise hier im Forum. 
Dennoch eine Frage (ich hoffe ich werde dafür nicht gesteinigt :lol:   )
am 02.01.06 habe ich von simsen ein Anmeldebestätigung erhalten - ohne weitere Hinweise - einfach einloggen und los simsen... (eine hab ich verschickt, zum probieren ob es funktioniert - kam bis heute nicht an)

am 17.01.06 kam die Rechnung und das grosse Staunen    darauf hin habe ich eine Mail geschrieben und 9!! Tage nach der Rechnung ( am 23.01.06) kam eine Mahnung mit Fristsetzung von 7 Tagen den Betrag zu überweisen. Nun kommt gerade eben eine Mail von simsen


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Sie hätten flexibel innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung
> per Email kündigen können.
> ...


nun die "berühmte" Frage: was soll ich tun ?????


----------



## ecks0ne (7 Februar 2006)

in dem du mal die letzten paar seiten vom teil 1 liest, oder dich in einem schreiben an si***n.de wendest, indem du klar und deutlich sagst, dass die den vertrag zurück nehmen sollen, da du nicht ausdrücklich auf dein widerrufsrecht hingewiesen wurdest.


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2006)

@ salisa,

...und wer hat Dich mit Deinen Daten angemeldet?


----------



## salisa (7 Februar 2006)

ich hab mich selbst angemeldet.

Aber ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht mehr was ich alles angegeben habe, ich habe ich dort auch nie wieder eingeloggt.


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2006)

Du bist zumindest ehrlich, wenn man von Ehrlichkeit in einem anonymen Forum überhaupt ausgehen kann. Doch eine Empfehlung für Dich ist hier nicht zu treffen, da niemand hier zu einer Zahlungsverweigerung aufrufen wird. Lies´ Dir die paar Seiten mal durch und ziehe Deine eigenen Schlüsse für die weitere Vorgehensweise.



			
				salisa schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht mehr was ich alles angegeben habe.


Ich hoffe nur, dass das nicht die Daten von jemanden waren, den es tatsächlich gibt, sondern nur Nonsensdaten. Denn simsen.de empfiehlt Beschwerdeführern die Erstattung einer Anzeige in D. Der Verdacht des Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Die Betreiber von Simsen.de sitzen in Österreich und geben an aus Dubai zu sein. Von denen geht eher keine Gefahr aus, falls die nicht einen Auftrag zur Anzeigenerstattung an ihr deutsches Inkassounternehmen erteilen. Doch davon ist bislang nichts zu bekannt.


----------



## cubeikon (7 Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ein weiteres "Opfer" von messagemonster.de!
Habe mich dort aufgrund des Lockangebotes auf freepay.com und einer kostenlosen XBOX 360 Konsole für das 2 wächige Testangebot angemeldet.

Nun habe ich herausgefunden, dass man dort wohl nicht so einfach wieder rauskommt, und dieser Scheiß macht mich schon wieder total fertig. Bin 17j. und werde nun wohl noch aufs letze Abgezockt ohne irgend ne Ahnung zu haben was ich dagegen tun kann. Deswegen wollte ich euch zu Rate ziehen....

Ich kann mich nämlich auf messagemonster.de auch nichtmehr einloggen (und so werden einem keine Kontaktdaten zum Kündigen des Testabos angezeigt!!!).

Habe an die Muttergesellschaft "Awanda" schon ne Mail geschrieben.

So ein Scheißdreck   
Was nun ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2006)

*Sim***.de entlässt Kunden aus der Abo-Falle*

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73591-sie-rudern-zurueck-simsende-entlaesst.html

Masche?


> V* F. says sorry - und öffnet die Abo-Schlinge
> Dass Einsehen und Wandlung nicht nur vorgespielt waren, um sich ein wenig Luft zu verschaffen, sollte Verimount mit handfesten Taten belegen. Der erste wirkliche Schritt in diese Richtung scheint heute Abend gemacht: In einer offiziellen Erklärung an netzwelt entlässt simsen.de-Macher V* F. mit sofortiger Wirkung den Großteil seiner unfreiwilligen Kunden aus der Abo-Falle - und entschuldigt sich für die entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten. Diese Erklärung drucken wir hier ab:
> Als Betreiber von sim***.de ist es uns mit Sorge aufgefallen, dass die Anmeldemaske in der Vergangenheit teilweise zu wenig Transparenz aufwies, wir dachten, sie sei transparent genug. Vergangene Woche haben wir die Transparenz erhöht. Nicht ohne Stolz bemerken wir positive Kundenreaktionen, denn durch die verstärkte Transparenz entstehen mittlerweile keine Missverständnisse mehr.
> (...)


???


----------



## salisa (7 Februar 2006)

toll, war eben auf der simsen Seite, weil ich schauen wollte ob ich eine Adresse angegeben habe. Habe mich seit der Anmeldung am 02.01.06  nie mehr eingeloggt - und heute kommt die Meldung  "Passwort falsch"

ist das die Art Kunden aus dem Abo zu entlassen???  wäre ja auch recht


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

*Simsen entlässt Kunden aus der Abo-Falle!!*

:lol: 
Schaut mal hier : http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73591_1-sie-rudern-zurueck-simsende-entlaesst.html


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2006)

*Re: Simsen entlässt Kunden aus der Abo-Falle!!*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> :lol:
> Schaut mal hier : http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73591_1-sie-rudern-zurueck-simsende-entlaesst.html


es lohnt sich gelegentlich  die vorhergehende Seite zu lesen 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138073#138073


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2006)

SIMSEN_IST_VORBEI schrieb:
			
		

> ALLES IST VORVEI;DER NÄCHSTE,BITTE


Nuja... Da habe ich schon noch so meine Zweifel... 
1. Wird Geld zurück bezahlt, wenn man dem Inkassodruck nachgegeben hat?
2. Erfahren überhaupt alle Betroffenen davon?
3. Gilt die gefundene Regelung nur für Betroffene, die über Netzwelt den Kontakt herstellen nach Dubai? 


> netzwelt-Klartext: Was heißt das für die Kunden...
> - Ganz einfach: Jeder, der sich vor dem 01.02.2006 bei simsen.de eingetragen hat und sich des Abo-Abschlusses nicht bewusst war, wird ausgetragen. Die an ihn gestellten Rechnungen werden nichtig. Zahlen muss er rein gar nichts. Hierfür soll er lediglich, laut Verimount, eine E-Mail an netzwelt [at] simsen.de versenden, in der er seine "SMS-Nummer" sowie seine in der Anmeldung gemachten Daten eingibt. Die Firma trägt ihn dann umgehend aus dem System aus. Weitere, anders lautende Schreiben in Form eventueller Irrläufer wären nicht zu beachten.



P.S.: Ich dachte fast schon, das "ole, ole ole ole" auf der Seite wäre ein Witz von Alex... dabei ist's ne Werbung...

und noch was... ob das da:


> In den Gesprächen war man sich in der Tat einig: Wer den Dienst *** tatsächlich will, findet darin - nach ersten Einschätzungen - definitiv kein schlechtes Produkt.


die da gerne lesen werden?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

leider habe ich heute von ProInkasso ne Nachricht wg. sms-trend.de bekommen. wer hat auch noch dieses problem? ob die das wohl auch noch einstellen? ärger mich tierisch, weil ich eigentl. nur dieses dämliche handy gewinnen wollte und nun dies! keine antworten auf meine mails und innerhalb von einem monat das inkasso-unternehmen am hals...  :evil: 
vielleicht sollte man ja zusammen gegen diese typen vorgehen...
was meint ihr???


----------



## Wembley (7 Februar 2006)

Nein! Simsen ist definitv nicht vorbei. Es gibt sie noch. Nämlich mit einer Startseite ohne Angaben von Kosten und Abo und einer zweiten Seite, die so aussieht (Screenshot von Captain Picard vom Fr. 03.02.06) - Vorbehaltlich natürlich gewisser Änderungen, die es seitdem gegeben haben könnte, ich habe es jetzt nicht getestet.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/download.php?id=4712

Wenn das die neue "Transparenz" ist, dann wird man von Simsen auch in Zukunft in Verbraucherschutzforen noch einiges hören.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

ich glaube,dass jeder nicht zahlen muss.Wenn man auch keine e.mail schickt,bezweifle ich,dass simsen wieder mit den Mahnungen beginnt.So steht es.Jeder,der vor 01.02. angemeldet ist,also...
und für diese,die bezhalt haben,die sollen meiner meinung nach,ihr geld zurückbekommen


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

cih habe probleme mit anderen free sms sites,aber alles der Reihe nach.Eine Seite weniger


----------



## Reducal (7 Februar 2006)

melli schrieb:
			
		

> heute von ProInkasso ne Nachricht wg. sms-trend.de bekommen





			
				SIMSEN_IST_VORBEIje schrieb:
			
		

> cih habe probleme mit anderen free sms



Das sind alles unterschiedliche Dienste, die mit den Entscheidungen bei simsen.de nichts zu tun haben! Einige werden denen folgen, andere nicht!


----------



## Wembley (7 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind alles unterschiedliche Dienste, die mit den Entscheidungen bei simsen.de nichts zu tun haben! Einige werden denen folgen, andere nicht!



Wenn ich eine erste Einschätzung wagen darf: Viele werden diesem Beispiel wohl nicht folgen. Bei V. F. ist zweifellos ein gewisser finanzieller Background vorhanden. Möglicherweise ist Simsen für sich allein gesehen trotz dieser Aktion Gewinn bringend, aber das wissen wir nicht, das wissen nur V. F. und seine engsten Vertrauten. Auch wenn Simsen bisher ein Verlustgeschäft sein sollte, wird V. F. wohl nicht so schnell unter einer Brücke schlafen müssen.
Bei anderen Anbietern schaut es nicht so rosig aus. Das wird sicher auch V. F. mitbekommen haben. Die Affiliates warten teilweise auf ihr Geld und sind sich nicht sicher, ob etwas kommt. Die Konkurrenz steht natürlich unter einem größeren Druck, zu ihrem Geld kommen zu müssen. So gesehen würde ich z.B. im Falle von sms-trend.de meinen, dass die dem V. F. eher nicht diese Aktion nachmachen werden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

uns smsfever?was glaubst du?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

sorry, aber für wen oder was steht v.f.?


----------



## Wembley (7 Februar 2006)

cubeikon schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin ein weiteres "Opfer" von messagemonster.de!
> 
> ...



Bevor das mit "messagemonster" untergeht: Wollten die von dir Bankdaten? Ein Euro "Schutzgebühr"?

@simsen_ist_vorbei

smsfever? Hmm... Nun, der finanzielle Background ist da auch nicht so groß. Ob er mit diesem Dienst schon genug verdient hat, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich würde sagen, dass er eher nicht dem Beispiel von Simsen folgt. Aber sollte ich mich irren, werden wir es sicher erfahren.

@melli

V. F. ist der Betreiber von Simsen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

schon erledigt- der inhaber von simsen.de, oder nicht?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2006)

SIMSEN_IST_VORBEI schrieb:
			
		

> uns smsfever?was glaubst du?


Also ich glaube natürlich, dass da alles von Anfang an rechtens war... 

SMSF***.tv ist "etwas anderes"... 





> vollkommen rechtens. Wir haben einen guten Hamburger Medien Anwalt, der alles überprüft hat (...)
> Unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen wurden
> ebenfalls von diesem verfasst.


Ich könnte ja auch gar nichts anderes behaupten, denn 





> Jeder, der etwas anderes behauptet lügt.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

woher sind diese Zitate?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2006)

sorry, hat bisschen gedauert...
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-freesms/243-1.html
war wohl die Antwort auf das
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-freesms/242-1.html

hier ist es noch einmal:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-freesms/240-90.html


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

leider habe ich keinen screenshot der seite sms-trend.de vor dem 04.01.06... hat den evtl jemand??? Bin 100%ig sicher, daß da nix von irgendwelchen kosten und abos stand!!! jetzt aber schon!!!


----------



## Wembley (8 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> leider habe ich keinen screenshot der seite sms-trend.de vor dem 04.01.06... hat den evtl jemand??? Bin 100%ig sicher, daß da nix von irgendwelchen kosten und abos stand!!! jetzt aber schon!!!



Das sind Screenshots vom 15.01.06

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133891#133891

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=133930#133930

Zwei Versionen, letztere dürfte den Usern wohl häufiger untergekommen sein. Davor habe ich keine Version von sms-trend.de gesehen, die deutlicher den Preis oder die Info übers Abo gezeigt hat. Was ist der konkrete Hintergrund deiner Anfrage?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (8 Februar 2006)

Zur neuesten Entwicklung bei simsen.de auch hier:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=327

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

dachte, daß ich evtl. hierdurch zeigen kann, daß es sich bei dem "angebot" um irreführende werbund o.ä. handelt...


----------



## Wembley (8 Februar 2006)

melli schrieb:
			
		

> dachte, daß ich evtl. hierdurch zeigen kann, daß es sich bei dem "angebot" um irreführende werbund o.ä. handelt...



Die werden wohl hoffentlich nicht behaupten, dass die Seite vor dem 04.01.06 so ausgesehen hat wie heute. Das wäre nämlich ein starkes Stück.

Zu den Screenshots: Vor dem 04.01.06 stand meiner Erinnerung nach nur ganz unten was vom Preis und dem Abo. Das sah man im Normalfall nur, wenn man scrollte. Daher fand ich es ja bei meinem Posting vom 15.01.06 erwähnenswert, dass beim Screenshot 1 Preis und Abo oben stehen. Das war zu diesem Zeitpunkt neu. Screenshot 2 kommt dem damaligen Aussehen sicher sehr nahe.

Wie bist du auf diese Seite gekommen?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr - glaub, es war ne anzeige bei google.de


----------



## Wembley (8 Februar 2006)

melli schrieb:
			
		

> weiß ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht mehr - glaub, es war ne anzeige bei google.de



Google-Anzeigen für diese Dienste gab es zu jenem Zeitpunkt (um den Jahreswechsel herum) jede Menge. Damals war es vor allem Simsen, aber auch sms-trend. Auch heute gibt es diese Anzeigen noch. Nur mit teilweise anderen Anbietern. Die Werbung für sms-trend wurde meinen Beobachtungen nach in letzter Zeit stark zurückgefahren. Speziell seit deren Seite das heutige Aussehen hat, spielt sich da nicht mehr so viel ab.   

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (8 Februar 2006)

Dieses Zitat stammt aus dem Affiliate-Forum von einem der Betreiber von smst***r:



> Vielleicht ist unser Produkt nicht so "conversionstark" wie die ganzen SMS Geschichten, die da leider in einem Zug mit smst***r genannt werden, aber dafür sind unsere Kunden sehr zufrieden mit dem Produkt und *wir haben keine einzige Anzeige* etc - was natürlich auch den Partnern gewisse Sicherheit bei der Bewerbung garantiert.



Als seriös gilt man dort also, solange keine Anzeigen vorliegen.

Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

Bei aller Freude über die jüngste Entscheidung von simsen.de:
Ich habe meine Lektion aus dieser Geschichte gelernt und frage mich nun, warum ich  zur Stornierung meiner Anmeldedaten bei simsen.de diese nun auch noch an netzwelt weitergeben soll. (Winkt da auch ein Jahresabo?  :roll: )
Korrekterweise müsste doch simsen.de ein Rundschreiben an alle vor dem Stichtag angemeldeten user verschicken, mit der Bitte, innerhalb einer angemessenen Frist ihre Anmeldung zu stornieren oder zu bestätigen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

Aber trotzdem möchte ich es nicht versäumen, allen zu danken, die  Zeit und Mühe investiert haben, um diese Angelegenheit im Sinne der betroffenen user zu regeln.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

Geschafft! Danke an alle, die dazu beigetragen haben. Auch an s**sen.de



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> aus Kulanzgründen wurde Ihr Vertrag gekündigt, betrachten Sie die Sache als erledigt.
> Es bestehen keine weiteren Forderungen von unserer Seite.
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2006)

http://www.pctipp.ch/webnews/wn/32382.asp
http://www.pctipp.ch/webnews/wn/32422.asp


> Lockangebot: Simsen.de krebst zurück
> .... gehört zu einer Reihe von Webseiten, die in letzter Zeit massenhaft im Web aufgetaucht sind. Sie versprechen Besuchern Gratisdienste, machen dann aber im Kleingedruckten oder den AGBs auf monatliche Gebühren aufmerksam; bezahlt werden müssen diese fast immer ein Jahr im Voraus. Wie es scheint, hat die Entrüstung von Medien und Konsumentenschützern zumindest einen Anbieter zum Umdenken gebracht. Lässt sich nur hoffen, dass andere Betreiber von ähnlichen Portalen diesem Beispiel folgen.





> hoff o du arme seele / hoff und sei unverzagt (Paul Gerhard)


cp


----------



## cubeikon (8 Februar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> cubeikon schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz genau, Messagemonster.de haben meine Bankdaten, die für den einen Euro Schutzgebühr benötigt wurden. Ich seh die Vögel schon mein Konto leerräumen.....die Sprechzeiten sind zu lächerlichen Zeiten (10-13 Uhr an 3 Tagen der Woche), an denen ich absolut nicht die Möglichkeit habe dort anzurufen. Vertragsänderungen werden per Telefon ja eh nicht angenommen, und Schriftverkehr wird mit einer Verzögerung von 6 Tagen und mehr bearbeitet (wegen großem "Andrang"), weswegen ich wohl eine Aboverlängerung auf das halbjahresabo (das im vorraus abgebucht wird) erwarten darf.

Habe schon im Forum von denen gepostet, sowie eine E-Mail verfasst.
So eine [ edit] .......ich hoffe ich krieg das wieder hingebogen ohne abgezockt zu werden.

EDIT: Wow, gestern gepostet und die anderen User gefragt wie ich schnell kündigen kann, nu kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen. Bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, dass das bedeutet mein Acc. is gelöscht und ich bin raus. Bezweifle ich allerdings.......denn keine Mail von denen, nix. ABER nicht mehr einloggen kann ich mich.....super!

Können die mit mir (minderjährig), überhaupt einfach so nen Vertrag abschließen und alles ?!

_ein Wort gelöscht, modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

cubeikon schrieb:
			
		

> Können die mit mir (minderjährig), überhaupt einfach so nen Vertrag abschließen und alles ?!


Lies mal hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690

________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken)
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73591_3-sie-rudern-zurueck-simsende-entlaesst.html

mal für alle die probleme mit s*msen.de haben und bald hatten
sollte der link schon mal hier stehen tut mir leid, aber ich habe gerade keine zeit das ich die seiten alle  durchlese 

ich hab einfach mal eine e-mail dorthin geshcickt und hoffe das ich aus dem system bin


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2006)

Gast 11 schrieb:
			
		

> sollte der link schon mal hier stehen


mehrfach

cp


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

Bin von SMScase .......

Habe mich nur für ein Gewinnspiel registrieren wollen, nun kam die Rechnung.Selbst damals stand in der AGB nicht offensichtlich, dass ich ein Vertrag abschließe. Ich wollte lediglich an dem Gewinnspiel für den Apple IPOD teilnehmen. Nun hab ich die Rechnung 96€ für ein Jahr SMS 100Stk/Monat. Ich habe eine SMS versenden wollen,in der Testphase, diese kam nie an. Daraufhin hab ich nicht mehr bei SMSCase geschaut wie gesagt wollte nur Gewinnspiel mitmachen und die Kostenlosen SMS aber die funzen ja net. Was mach ich nun die "angebliche Frist" und AGBs sind geändert am 23.01 waren noch andere AGBs die nicht mit dem BGB konform waren online. Darauf habe ich mich berufen zudem habe ich keine Widerrufserklärung noch ein Vertragsinformation bei Anmeldung erhalten. Weder wer wie oder wo...nur gestern die EMail mit der Aufforderung nach 96€. Zudem war ich einige Tage krank nicht fähig auch nur aus dem Haus zu gehen. Was kann ich tun, ich habe ein Brief formuliert in dem ich den Vertrag nicht akzeptiere und für "mich" ungültig erkläre da ich mir nicht bewusst sei bei dem Gewinnspiel ein Vertrag abgeschlossen zu haben. Zudem waren die 100SMS frei davon ist nur eine SMS "weg". Außerdem bin ich Schüler und pleite habe kein Geld wohne alleine und Schulden..hab ich da was zu befürchten wenn die InKasso vorbei schicken?


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand ein Tipp geben, bin total verzweifelt.

Danke im Voraus

_aus rechtlichen Gründen Nick und Posting editiert 
modaction _


----------



## rolf76 (8 Februar 2006)

> Ich hoffe mir kann jemand ein Tipp geben, bin total verzweifelt.


Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken).


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2006)

> .hab ich da was zu befürchten wenn die InKasso vorbei schicken?


meinst du an der Tür? Soweit sind wie noch nicht in Deutschland. Der einzige, der an der Tür stehen
darf ist ein Gerichtsvollzieher und der nur wenn er einen Vollstreckungsbefehl in der Tasche hat und der käme 
per Gerichtsbeschluß und ob die das wagen vor Gericht zu ziehen, wage ich wiederum zu bezweifeln. 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

ja tml trotzdem ich habs nicht gewusst und wie sagt man so schön

DOPPELT HÄLT BESSER!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

```
Sehr geehrter Kunde,

aus Kulanzgründen wurde Ihr Vertrag gekündigt, betrachten Sie die Sache als erledigt.
Es bestehen keine weiteren Forderungen von unserer Seite.
Alle etwaigen E-Mails und Rechnungen sind ab sofort als gegenstandslos zu betrachten.
Verimount entschuldigt sich für alle Unannehmlichkeiten und würde sich freuen, Sie demnächst als zufriedenen Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Simsen.de Team
```

perfekt! bin wohl auch draußen!!!

danke an alle die hier so fleißig gepostet haben und mir und vielen anderen so geholfen haben!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> sorry, hat bisschen gedauert...
> http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-freesms/243-1.html
> war wohl die Antwort auf das
> http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-freesms/242-1.html
> ...



Das steht in den Foren,gesagt von D. F. :Ich verstehe dabei nicht, wo das genaue Problem liegt. Die AGB sind kurz und knapp und direkt im Punkt 2 stehen die Kosten. Unten auf der Seite haben wir die Kosten ebenfalls deutlich rein geschrieben und NICHT versucht dies mit einem langen Text zu vertuschen.

Aber dasi ist nicht ganz wahr,weil im Dezember dieser Text ganz untent war nicht zu sehen.und es gab kein Sternchen nch ''kostenlos''Sie haben die Seite auch einigemals verandert

_persönliche Daten gelöscht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction_


----------



## Wembley (8 Februar 2006)

cubeikon schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz genau, Messagemonster.de haben meine Bankdaten, die für den einen Euro Schutzgebühr benötigt wurden. Ich seh die Vögel schon mein Konto leerräumen.....die Sprechzeiten sind zu lächerlichen Zeiten (10-13 Uhr an 3 Tagen der Woche), an denen ich absolut nicht die Möglichkeit habe dort anzurufen. Vertragsänderungen werden per Telefon ja eh nicht angenommen, und Schriftverkehr wird mit einer Verzögerung von 6 Tagen und mehr bearbeitet (wegen großem "Andrang"), weswegen ich wohl eine Aboverlängerung auf das halbjahresabo (das im vorraus abgebucht wird) erwarten darf.



Ein Euro "Schutzgebühr"! Wie das schon klingt. Erinnert an Gewinnspielseiten, die den Kunden einen Euro gewinnen lassen (mit Fragen mit einem Schwierigkeitsgrad wie "Ist GWB amerikanischer Präsident oder Bürgermeister von Mombasa?"), behaupten, für diesen einen Euro die Bankdaten zu benötigen, wobei dies dann nicht die einzige Bewegung auf dem Konto des Kunden ist, die vom Anbieter initiiert wird. Um Gewinne handelt es sich dabei aber meistens nicht.

Die Firma, die hinter messagemonster.de steht, hat auch schon ihren Ruf und ist da und dort nicht mehr ganz unbekannt. 

BTW: Auf der Startseite steht:



			
				messagemonster schrieb:
			
		

> Überzeug Dich jetzt und *starte Deinen gratis Test*. Angebot gilt ausschließlich nur für die private Nutzung. Du gehst kein Risiko ein. Wenn Dich messagemonster nicht begeistert, so kostet Dich der Test *keinen Cen*t.



Was suggeriert wohl der Satz "Du gehst kein Risiko ein." hinsichtlich einer automatischen Verlängerung des Vertrages nach der 14-Tages-Frist?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Babsi (9 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
auch ich bin bei sms-trend hereingefallen, erst Rechnung, dann Mahnung.
Habe Eure Tips befolgt und sofort allem Widersprochen.
Heute Morgen erhalte ich ein mail ich sollte eine Eidesstattliche Versicherung abgeben mit meiner Unterschrift, dass ich mich dort nicht angemeldet habe, damit sie das an die Stattsanwaltschft geben können wegen Betrug.
Was soll ich nun tun?

Vielen Dank
Liebe Grüsse
Babsi


----------



## rolf76 (9 Februar 2006)

Das soll wohl heißen, dass der Anbieter angeblich bei der StA/Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Betrugs erstatten zu beabsichtigt. Die StA könnte dann entscheiden, ob sie ermittelt oder nicht. Und wenn die StA/Polizei dann von Dir eine Aussage möchte, würde sie sich bei Dir melden. Eine *eidesstattliche Versicherung gegenüber dem Anbieter* bringt der Staatsanwaltschaft nicht viel. Und wer selbst als Verdächtiger gehandelt wird, der muss gar nichts sagen, weil niemand an seiner eigenen Überführung mitwirken muss.

Hintergrund soll wohl sein, 

dass nicht Du, sondern ein Dritter Deine Daten eingegeben haben könnte, um sich eine Leistung zu erschleichen, oder 
dass zwar Du Dich eingetragen hast, jetzt aber betrügerisch behauptest, dass nicht Du Deine Daten eingegeben hast, sondern ein Dritter.
Klarer würde es, wenn Du Dein Schreiben und die darauf folgende E-Mail des Anbieters anonymisiert hier einstellen würdest.

Kurze Frage: Hast Du Deine Daten selbst eingegeben und jetzt dem Anbieter gesagt, das seist nicht Du gewesen?


----------



## ecks0ne (9 Februar 2006)

na super geil. haben die von s***en.de eigentlich noch alle tassen beisammen?

ich war ja bei der verbraucherzentrale und habe darauf hin einen brief an simsen geschcikt, indem ich die dummen ******** dazu aufgefordert habe, mir schriftlich zu bestätigen, dass die den "vertrag" kündigen sollen.
was bekomme ich von den $%&**!, ne email.
aber glaubt mal nicht das die es für nötig gehalten haben, auf meinen brief einzugehen.


>Sehr geehrter Kunde,
>
>Sie können flexibel per E-Mail, per Fax oder per Brief kündigen und dies 
>innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung. Wenn Sie innerhalb 
>der 14 Tage nicht kündigen, werden Sie automatisch verlängert. Weitere 
>Informationen finden Sie auf unserer Homepage http://www.simsen.de.
>
>Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.
>
>Mit freundlichen Grüßen
>Ihr Simsen.de Team
>
>
>PS: Senden Sie bitte immer den gesamten Mailverkehr mit. 



glaube langsam, dass die entweder zu dumm zum lesen sind, oder gar keinen bock haben.
werd das dann wohl jetzt mal mit der netzwelt email versuchen und wenns dann nicht klappt, können se mich mal am pöter schmatzen.


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2006)

Babsi schrieb:
			
		

> auch ich bin bei sms-trend hereingefallen


Was heißt das? Hast Du nur die Rechnung und Mahnung (per E-Mail) erhalten oder warst Du wirklich auf deren Seite und hast Dich zur Anmeldung z. B. wegen den Gratis-SMS verleiten lassen?


----------



## Babsi (9 Februar 2006)

Hallo
nachfolgend der Schriftverkehr an sms-trend :

31.01. - Rechnung
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

was ist dies hier für eine Masche ?
Ich habe bei Ihnen nichts bestellt - was soll dies mit der anliegenden Rechnung ? 

Ich bitte um umgehende Nachricht ansonsten werde ich meinen Anwalt sofort 
einschalten. 

Keine Antwort  

Mahnung am 
07.02.06
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich habe Ihnen bereits schon einmal mitgeteilt, dass ich bei Ihnen nichts bestellt bzw. in Anspruch genommen habe und auch nichts erhalten habe. Aus diesem Grunde sehe ich diese Mahnung als gegenstandslos an. Soll dies ein übler Scherz sein?

Ich erwarte eine umgehende Antwort von Ihnen. 

 08.02.06
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

da ich bis heute auf meine email vom 31.01.06 und  u.a. mail vom 07.02.06  noch keine Antwort habe werde ich den angeblich mit Ihnen geschlossenen Vertrag anfechten.

Hiermit fechte ich den zwischen uns geschlossenen Vertrag an. Ich begründe dies mit meiner Absicht, damals lediglich ein kostenloses Angebot nutzen zu wollen. Es war nie meine Absicht eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen zu wollen. Da es sich auf ihrer Internetseite um irreführende Werbung im Sinne des § 5 UWG handelt, fechte ich diesen Vertrag nach § 119 Abs. 1 BGB wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der Erklärung an, die mit dem Absenden der Kundendaten abgegeben wird. Ebenso scheint der Tatbestand der arglistigen Täuschung im Sinne des § 123 BGB gegeben. Objektiv wird mit der Anmeldung zwar eine Vertragserklärung für das kostenpflichtige Angebot abgegeben, tatsächlich wollte ich die Dienstleistung lediglich kostenlos nutzen. Aufgrund dieses Irrtums fechte ich diesen Vertrag an. Eventuellen Schadenersatzansprüchen nach § 122 BGB werde ich nicht nachkommen. Der dann durch mich zu ersetzende Schaden, der ihnen dadurch entstehen würde, dass sie auf die Wirksamkeit der angefochtenen Erklärung vertraut haben, muss schutzwürdig sein. An dieser Schutzwürdigkeit fehlt es aber hier, da der Irrtum durch sie veranlasst wurde (Staudinger/ Schmidt, BGB, §242 RdNr. 396). Sie nehmen bewusst in Kauf, dass mögliche Kunden die möglichen Kosten übersehen. Hierfür spricht auch die Tatsache, dass die Zahlungsaufforderung erst nach der vermeintlichen Widerspruchsfrist verschickt wurde und vorher ein entsprechender Hinweis per E- Mail nicht erfolgte. 

Der Vertrag ist hiermit widerrufen, sämtliche Zahlungsansprüche gegen mich entbehren somit jeglicher Grundlage! Von weiteren Mahnungen bitte ich Abstand zu nehmen.


Liebe Grüsse
Babsi


----------



## rolf76 (9 Februar 2006)

Und was hat der Anbieter dann geantwortet? Worauf stützt er seinen Verdacht, es habe jemand einen Betrug begangen?

Du sagst doch sinngemäß: "Ich habe meine Daten zwar eingegeben, wollte aber keinen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag schließen. Deshalb meine ich, dass schon kein Vertrag besteht, jedenfalls widerrufe ich ihn bzw. fechte ihn wegen Irrtums an."

Worin sieht der Anbieter da Anhaltspunkte für einen Betrug von einem Dritten (oder gar Dir???)?


----------



## Babsi (9 Februar 2006)

bin über ein e-mail auf diese Seite gekommen bzgl. Gewinnspiel.
Dort habe ich von Abo nichts gelesen. Ich habe keine kostenlosen
SMS verschickt - keine Dienste in Anspruch genommen.

Gruss
Babsi


----------



## Babsi (9 Februar 2006)

hier das mail von heute:
Sehr geehrter Kunde, 

Sie teilten uns am 08.02.2006 mit, dass Sie sich nicht bei sms-trend.de angemeldet haben. 

Sollten Sie sich nicht erklären können, wer Ihre Daten verwendet hat, werden wir wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs die uns vorliegenden Daten an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft übermitteln. 

Sofern wir innerhalb von 7 Werktagen keine unterschriebene Erklärung erhalten, gehen wir davon aus, dass der Sachverhalt in Ihrer Sphäre geklärt werden konnte und die zunächst bestrittene Forderung ausgeglichen wird. 

Eidesstattliche Erklärung

Erklärender:
Vorname, Name 
PLZ, Ort
Ich wurde darüber belehrt, dass die nachfolgende Erklärung zur Vorlage bei einer zur
Abnahme einer Versicherung an Eides Statt zuständigen Behörde dienen soll und dass eine falsche Versicherung an Eides Statt auch bei fahrlässiger Tatbegehung strafbar ist. 

Ich mache daraufhin die folgenden Angaben:

Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass unter meinem Namen am 16.01.2006 ein Vertrag zur Nutzung von Leistungen des Internetportals sms-trend.de abgeschlossen wurde.

bitte ankreuzen wenn unten stehende Aussage zutrifft
| | Ich habe mich zwar bei sms-trend.de angemeldet, wollte dabei jedoch keine entgeltliche Leistung in Anspruch nehmen.

bitte ankreuzen wenn unten stehende Aussage zutrifft
| | Die Anmeldung wurde von mir nicht durchgeführt. 
Es ist zwar möglich, dass hierbei mein Computer verwendet wurde, 
die Anmeldung erfolgte jedoch durch einen Dritten, 
nämlich, ..............

bitte ankreuzen wenn unten stehende Aussage zutrifft
| | Ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Anmeldung auf dem Portal 
sms-trend.de durchgeführt. Ich kann ausschließen, dass zu der 
angegebenen Zeit eine Andere Person meines Haushaltes die Anmeldung 
über meinen Computeranschluss ausgeführt hat.

Dies versichere ich an Eides Statt.

Ort, Datum 
..........................

Unterschrift 
..........................

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Service SmS-Trend.de 
mailto:[email protected] 
Expressantwort an [email protected]


----------



## rolf76 (9 Februar 2006)

Na also, *die haben Dein Schreiben nicht richtig gelesen!*



			
				babsi schrieb:
			
		

> Es war nie meine Absicht eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen zu wollen. Da es sich auf ihrer Internetseite um irreführende Werbung im Sinne des § 5 UWG handelt, fechte ich diesen Vertrag nach § 119 Abs. 1 BGB wegen eines Irrtums über den Inhalt der Erklärung an, die mit dem Absenden der Kundendaten abgegeben wird. Ebenso scheint der Tatbestand der arglistigen Täuschung im Sinne des § 123 BGB gegeben. *Objektiv wird mit der Anmeldung zwar eine Vertragserklärung für das kostenpflichtige Angebot abgegeben, tatsächlich wollte ich die Dienstleistung lediglich kostenlos nutzen.*





			
				Anbieter schrieb:
			
		

> Sie teilten uns am 08.02.2006 mit, dass Sie sich nicht bei sms-trend.** angemeldet haben.


Du behauptest doch aber gar nicht, dass jemand Fremdes Deine Daten eingegeben hat, sondern sagst, dass Du selbst die Daten eingegeben hast: *Der Verdacht des Betrugs beruht offenbar auf einem Lesefehler...*



			
				Anbieter schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern wir innerhalb von 7 Werktagen keine unterschriebene Erklärung erhalten, gehen wir davon aus, dass der Sachverhalt in Ihrer Sphäre geklärt werden konnte und die zunächst bestrittene Forderung ausgeglichen wird.


Davon, dass Du bezahlen wirst, ist der Anbieter sicherlich schon von Anfang an ausgegangen. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du ihn mit weiteren Schreiben vom Gegenteil überzeugen kannst...


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll ???

Allen ein grosses Dankeschön für die schnellen Antworten !!

Danke !
Liebe Grüsse
Babsi


----------



## rolf76 (9 Februar 2006)

> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mich jetzt verhalten soll ???


Nein, das darf hier niemand. Individuelle Rechtsberatung zum Vorgehen im konkreten Einzelfall ist in einem Forum nicht erlaubt, hierzu kann man sich an die Verbraucherzentralen oder an Anwälte wenden.

Ich möchte aber nochmal allgemein darauf hinweisen, dass niemand, der einer Straftat verdächtigt wird, an seiner eigenen Überführung mitwirken muss (und regelmäßig auch nicht sollte), siehe dazu z.B. hier:
http://www.justiz.nrw.de/BS/RechtAbisZ/glossar/A/Aussageverweigerungsrecht.html

Grundsätzlich kann eine Firma an die Nichtabgabe einer verlangten eidesstattlichen Versicherung auch keine vertragsrechtlichen Folgen anknüpfen. Ganz grundsätzlich kann man aus einem "Nichtstun" keine Willenserklärung herleiten (ansonsten würde ich nur noch Schreiben verschicken mit dem Inhalt: "Wer nicht sofort widerspricht, muss mir 5 EUR bezahlen"...). Siehe z.B. bei wikipedia
________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken)
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

*Wahnsinn, wie lang dieser Thread schon ist!*

Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen - dachte auch ich mach mal bei nem Gewinnspiel mit...

Die Frage ist nur, ist jemand von euch aus dem Vertrag rausgekommen und musste nichts zahlen oder habt ihr letzten Endes doch gezahlt? 

Hätte die Arbeit mit einem Rechtsanwalt Erfolgsaussichten, oder hat man einfach Pech, weil man zu blöd zum gucken war?


----------



## rolf76 (9 Februar 2006)

*Re: Wahnsinn, wie lang dieser Thread schon ist!*



			
				Frauke schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist nur, ist jemand von euch aus dem Vertrag rausgekommen und musste nichts zahlen oder habt ihr letzten Endes doch gezahlt?


Das letzte Ende zeigt sich leider erst am Schluss... 

Die Anbieter dürften sich viel Zeit nehmen, um mit Inkasso etc. die Nichtzahlenden doch noch weich zu kochen. Auf ihre Forderung verzichten können sie auch noch kurz vor einer gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung. Zu viele "positive Erfolgsmeldungen" von Betroffenen könnten zu viele andere Betroffene ermuntern, nicht zu zahlen und sich zu wehren.


----------



## Wembley (9 Februar 2006)

*Re: Wahnsinn, wie lang dieser Thread schon ist!*



			
				Frauke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch drauf reingefallen - dachte auch ich mach mal bei nem Gewinnspiel mit...
> 
> Die Frage ist nur, ist jemand von euch aus dem Vertrag rausgekommen und musste nichts zahlen oder habt ihr letzten Endes doch gezahlt?
> 
> Hätte die Arbeit mit einem Rechtsanwalt Erfolgsaussichten, oder hat man einfach Pech, weil man zu blöd zum gucken war?



Welche Seite denn? Auch sms-trend?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

ja, auch sms trend

gruss
babsi


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

*reingefallen*

Nein ich bin leider auf SMSCase reingefallen. Dort stehen alle Hinweise (Kosten, Vertragsbindung, Widerrufsbelehrung) sehr deutlich im Kleingedruckten, das man allerdings erst ließt, wenn man die Internetseite herunterscrollt. Bei der Anmeldebestätigung gab es keine Hinweise auf evtl. Vertragsbindung nach Ablauf eines "Testzugangs"- ich bin außerdem nicht persönlich angesprochen worden (hab grad nur die Zugangsdaten geändert:

---

Hallo,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anmeldung bei S***e.de. Bitte rufen Sie den folgenden Aktivierungslink auf.

Ihr Aktivierungslink lautet:
http://www.smscase.de/index.php?main=activation3&benutzer=******&key=*******

Nach diesem Vorgang ist Ihr Account aktiviert und Sie können 100 SMS Nachrichten versenden.

Nach erfolgreicher Aktivierung können Sie sich mit folgenden Zugangsdaten einloggen:

Benutzername: ******
Kennwort: ******

Wir wünschen viel Spass mit SMScase.de

---

Ich habe den Dienst nie in Anspruch genommen, da ich nicht dazu gekommen bin. 

Mir gings ja eigentlich auch nur um das Gewinnspiel. Teuer ist das nun, Geld weg für ein "Vergnügen", das ich gar nicht wirklich nutzen wollte. Leider gehör ich auch noch zu der Generation die seinerzeit wirklich mal kostenlos SMS übers Internet verschickt hat (uboot) - noch ein Grund mehr um auf die Anmeldung hereinzufallen.


----------



## rolf76 (9 Februar 2006)

*Re: reingefallen*



			
				Frauke schrieb:
			
		

> Teuer ist das nun, Geld weg für ein "Vergnügen", das ich gar nicht wirklich nutzen wollte.


Wieso Geld weg? Hast Du schon bezahlt? Wenn nicht, könnten die links hier unten für Dich interessant sein:
________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken)
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Links. Evtl. unternehme ich etwas dagegen.


----------



## rolf76 (9 Februar 2006)

Zur "Rückholaktion" von Simsen.de für Anmeldungen bis 31.1.2006 jetzt auch bei Verbraucherrechtliches:

http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com/2006/02/simsende-knickt-ein.html


> *simsen.de knickt ein*
> 
> ...hat wohl weniger etwas mit Kulanz zu tun als mit der Erkenntnis, auf welch tönernen Füßen die geltend gemachten Ansprüche standen.


________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken)
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

sms-trend hat mir schon n inkasso-unternehmen auf den hals geschickt... @babsi: die schreiben feine serienbriefe und gehen gar nicht auf meine mail ein... das hab ich ihnen dann auch nochmal geantwortet  - im übrigen habe ich die gleiche mail mit eid. erkl. bekommen und habe sie darauf hin darauf aufmerksam gemacht, daß sie doch bitte auf meine mail eingehen sollten und nicht irgendwelche massen-e-mails schicken, die nichts mit meinem problem zu tun haben!
jetzt warte ich mal ab! werde auf keinen fall zahlen!!!


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

Bei mir stand damals nicht ersichtlich das man eine Postkarte einsenden muss,um nnur das Gewinnspiel zu machen. Geschweige von dem Fall das jemand nur Gewinnspiel macht. Hab den auch nen Brief geschrieben mit Widerspruch und paar Paragraphen ausm BGB/UGW. Die Offensichtlich verletzt, nicht eingehalten wurden.


Wäre schön wenn sie SMScase [...] bei mir melden, dass wir zusammen Informationen austauschen etc. evtl gemeinsam einen Anwalt bemühen.

Gruß

_[Zwei Worte entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2006)

*ANSCHAUEN !*

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73591-sie-rudern-zurueck-simsende-entlaesst.html


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Gast 11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138202#138202


----------



## zzO (11 Februar 2006)

Hi ,

habe heute ein Brief bekommen .. 
2.Mahnung - Letzte Mahnung! 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren ,

Sie haben sich am 27.12.2005 bei w*w.simsen.de angemeldet. 

Wie vertraglich vereinbart, berechnen wir Ihnen für den Versand von 100 SMS pro Monat eine Monatliche Pauschale von 7 Euro. 
Diese wird für einen Zeitraum von einem Jahr im voraus berechnet. 
Wir haben bereits am 20.01.2006 angemahnt, leider könnten wir von Ihnen bisher keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen.
Wir fordern Sie letzmalig auf, folgende Posten zu begleichen: 

Hauptforderung    EUR  84,00
Mahnspesen         EUR   7,50
Gesamtbetrag      EUR  91,50

Sollten Sie bis zum 10.02.2006 die Rechnung nicht ausgleichen, sehen wir uns gezwungen rechtliche Schritte gegen  Sie einzuleiten. Bitte nehmen Sie diese letzte Mahnung ernst, es ist der einzige Weg, der Sie vor hoher Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren bewahrt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Simsen.de Team 

So der Brief wurde am 31.01.2006 geschrieben worde und ist heute am 11.02.2006 angekommen und ich soll die letzte Mahnung am 10.02.2006 schreiben . 

Wie soll ich weiter vor gehen. Jetzt den Rechtsanwalt einschalten ?!? 

mfg


----------



## Wembley (11 Februar 2006)

@zz0

Hast du dir schon den Link zwei Postings vor deinem Beitrag angeschaut?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2006)

also die mahnung hab ich donnerstag bekommen. auch vom 31.1. datiert aber am 9. erst angekommen... 

naja ich hab dann am selben tag die sache mit der rückholaktion bei netzwelt gelesen - ne mail an simsen geschrieben und gestern gleich ne antwort gehabt dass sich das alles erledigt blabla... und ich raus bin! hoffentlich meinen die das auch so!

=) ich werd mir die mail glaub ich einrahmen  damit ich auf so nen mist nie wieder reinfalle!!!


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2006)

Habe zwar schon am 08.02. die mail zur Stornierung des Vertrags erhalten, aber heute kam dann die 2. und letzte Mahnung. Besonders nett daran: Im Adressfenster steht schon laut und deutlich:
2. und letzte Mahnung !


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur "Rückholaktion" von Simsen.de für Anmeldungen bis 31.1.2006 jetzt auch bei Verbraucherrechtliches:
> 
> http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com/2006/02/simsende-knickt-ein.html
> 
> ...




hallo...

hab heut mit der post eine 2.mahnung/letze mahnung erhalten
und dabei hab ich noch nicht mal eine 1.mahnung erhalten

und noch ne nette geste von den si...n.de
der text 2.mahnung/letzte mahnung springt einem gleich im adressfeld ins gesicht. ist doch peinlich, das kann jeder lesen

hab den brief am 11.02 erhalten und soll bis 10.02 zahlen..
tztztzt...wie ich das wohl hinbekommen soll ???

im brief steht dubai und wien als absender, der poststempel ist aber von wiesbaden...


hab schon eine mail an [email protected]  geschrieben...
ich hoff, der wahnsinn hat nun bald ein ende. ich schreib schon seit zig wochen mails an s.....de....

und ganz egal was man schreibt, es wird nicht gelesen, es kommen nur die nomalen textbausteine,die jeder bekommt...

da kommt man sich doch ziemlich veräppelt vor

lg
an alle die, die gleichen probleme haben
sara


----------



## dotshead (11 Februar 2006)

Ist Proinkasso immer noch das Inkassobüro von s....de?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2006)

hallo ...

in der mahnung steht nur...

sollten sie bis zum 10.02.06 die rechnung nicht ausgelichen haben,sehen wir uns gezwungen rechtliche schritte gegen sie einzuleiten. bitte nehmen sie diese letzte mahnung ernst, es ist der einzige weg, der sie vor hohen inkasso-und anwaltsgebüren bewahrt...

der brief ist mit dem 31.01.06 datiert und erst heut am 11.02.06 angekommen und bis gestern (10.02.06)  soll ich zahlen..  :evil: 

von proinkasso steht nix drin...ob die sich wohl ein anderes inkassobüro zugelegt haben ??? 

lg
sara


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Februar 2006)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Proinkasso immer noch das Inkassobüro von s....de?


Ich glaube nicht, eher der Hamburger DEBRAN. Blos ob der das tatsächlich macht, wage ich noch zu bezweifen. Bei dem Service, den ich selbst bei den Österreichern in höchsten Tönen abgelobt habe...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2006)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, eher der Hamburger DEBRAN.


B&B Services aus Hamburg???


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (11 Februar 2006)

debran.de


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2006)

*2 Mahnung*



			
				franzi.klein schrieb:
			
		

> also die mahnung hab ich donnerstag bekommen. auch vom 31.1. datiert aber am 9. erst angekommen...
> 
> naja ich hab dann am selben tag die sache mit der rückholaktion bei netzwelt gelesen - ne mail an simsen geschrieben und gestern gleich ne antwort gehabt dass sich das alles erledigt blabla... und ich raus bin! hoffentlich meinen die das auch so!
> 
> =) ich werd mir die mail glaub ich einrahmen  damit ich auf so nen mist nie wieder reinfalle!!!



Ich habe heute auch so eine Mahnung erhalten! Ich fand das garnet net  :evil: ! Weil ich weder ne mail noch ne erste mahnung gekriegt hab  :bigcry: ! Was für ne art von mail soll ich denen denn schicken dass ich so erfolg hab wie "franzi.klein"?


----------



## Wembley (11 Februar 2006)

*Re: 2 Mahnung*



			
				Nyx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute auch so eine Mahnung erhalten! Ich fand das garnet net  :evil: ! Weil ich weder ne mail noch ne erste mahnung gekriegt hab  :bigcry: ! Was für ne art von mail soll ich denen denn schicken dass ich so erfolg hab wie "franzi.klein"?



Wenn es um simsen.de geht, dann ist dieser Link sehr hilfreich.

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73591-sie-rudern-zurueck-simsende-entlaesst.html

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2006)

wurde heute auch aus dem vertrag entlasssen, "dank" der kulanz von simsen... mit der zeit wird sich diesre thread wohl erledigen, es wird sich wohl kuam jemand angemeldte haben, als die seite "verbessert" wurede


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wurde heute auch aus dem vertrag entlasssen, "dank" der kulanz von simsen... mit der zeit wird sich diesre thread wohl erledigen, es wird sich wohl kuam jemand angemeldte haben, als die seite "verbessert" wurede



hallo...

hey ist ja super, dass du raus bist...  :lol:
 die arbeiten so gar sonntags.....  :roll: 

wann hast du denn die mail an netzwelt geschrieben...?
ich warte schon ein paar tage darauf, dass sie mich auch endlich entlassen 

lg
sara


----------



## rolf76 (12 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> kulanz von simsen... mit der zeit wird sich dieser thread wohl erledigen,


Es gibt noch weitere Anbieter neben simsen.de, die hier diskutiert werden.
________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken)
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Anonymous (12 Februar 2006)

^^ Stimmt. Ich hatte ja auch noch sms**end am Start, aber von denen habe ich seit etwa 2 Wochen nichts mehr gehört. Ob da noch was kommt?


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2006)

das Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> sms**end... Ob da noch was kommt?


Gehe mal auf deren Seite, falls Du sie findest - zumindest seit 10.2. ist dort anscheinend Schluss mit lustig.


----------



## Wembley (13 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gehe mal auf deren Seite, falls Du sie findest - zumindest seit 10.2. ist dort anscheinend Schluss mit lustig.


Die Bewerbung für sms-trend wurde, zumindest meinen Beobachtungen nach, in letzter Zeit auch ordentlich zurückgefahren. Anderswo wurde vor ein paar Tagen übrigens auch schon über Auszahlungen oder auch Nicht-Auszahlungen der Partner dieses Anbieters diskutiert.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

habe gerade eben eine Mail von simsen erhalten:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

aus Kulanzgründen wurde Ihr Vertrag gekündigt, betrachten Sie die Sache als erledigt.
Es bestehen keine weiteren Forderungen von unserer Seite.
Alle etwaigen E-Mails und Rechnungen sind ab sofort als gegenstandslos zu betrachten.
Verimount entschuldigt sich für alle Unannehmlichkeiten und würde sich freuen, Sie demnächst als zufriedenen Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Simsen.de Team


ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an alle hier, die dazu beigetragen haben  :bussi:   

lg Lisa


----------



## salisa (13 Februar 2006)

das herzliche Dankeschön war von mir 

Lisa


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> habe gerade eben eine Mail von simsen erhalten:
> 
> ...



super...

wann hast du denn an netztwelt geschrieben ?
ich warte auch schon ein paar tage drauf... dass ich so ne mail bekommen..

lg
sara


----------



## Reducal (13 Februar 2006)

sara schrieb:
			
		

> wann hast du denn an netztwelt geschrieben ?



Das fragst Du nun schon zum zweiten Mal - warum ist das für Dich so wichtig? Die (hinkenden) Verträge bestanden mit Verimount.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2006)

und warum regst du dich drüber auf wenn ich noch mal nachfrag...?
kann dir ja egal sein..dich hab ich ja nicht gefragt

hab ja beim esten mal keine antwort bekommen...
und bei dem verein weiß man nie..ob man raus kommt oder nicht


----------



## salisa (13 Februar 2006)

ich habe die Mail am Sonntag abend an simsen geschrieben und hatte heute mittag die "freundliche Entlassung" aus dem Vertrag - kulanterweise 

Lisa


----------



## Anonymous (14 Februar 2006)

salisa schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die Mail am Sonntag abend an simsen geschrieben und hatte heute mittag die "freundliche Entlassung" aus dem Vertrag - kulanterweise
> 
> Lisa



hallo lisa,
danke für die antwort
ich hab schon am freitag eine mail geschrieben und immer noch keine antwort erhalten  :evil: 
vielleicht hab ich das falsche reingeschrieben

freut mich aber für dich, dass du raus bis aus dem ganzen
lg
sara


----------



## Ghostman (14 Februar 2006)

*sms-tr**nd*

Tja, und hier ist noch einer, der auf diese tolle Firma reingefallen ist .  
Das erste Schreiben der Pro***kasso habe ich auch schon erhalten. Bemerkenswerterweise datiert auf ein Datum Anfang Mai 2006 *staun*. (Wenn die schon Zeitreisen beherrschen, warum versuchen sie dann nicht, damit Kohle zu machen   )
Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist: Die konnten mir zwar auf die Sekunde genau sagen, wann ich mich bei sms-t**nd angemeldet habe und wann die zweite noch nicht bezahlte Mahnung erfolgte (die ich nie erhielt, und die seltsamerweise vom gleichen Tag ist, an dem die Ihr Schreiben vermutlich tatsächlich geschrieben haben!) Allerdings habe ich noch nicht mal eine erste Mahnung erhalten, geschweige denn eine Rechnung! Witzigerweise führen die das Rechnungsdatum auch nicht auf, übrigens genausowenig wie eine anständige Gläubigeradresse. 
Da zum Zeitpunkt meiner Anmeldung das Ding ja noch als reine Gratis-SMS-Seite mit Gewinnspiel ohne dass da was von Kosten, Abo oder Vertrag zu sehen gewesen wäre (sonst hätte ich mich da auch nie angemeldet)firmierte, wurde ich auch nicht auf eine möglichen Zustellung einer möglichen Rechnung per Mail hingewiesen. 
Nun gibt es aber ein Schreiben vom Bundesministerium für Finanzen vom 29.01.04, in dem steht, dass eine Rechnung nur vorbehaltlich der Zustimmung des Empfängers per Mail versandt werden kann und diese ausserdem klare Grundsätze erfüllen muss (wie z.B. eine qualifizierte elektronische Signatur gemäß Signaturgesetz wegen Echtheit und Unversehrtheit der Daten oder zusätzlich in Papierform).
Was mich nun interessieren würde: 1. Haben desses Rechnungen etwa kein Rechnungsdatum (Das Finanzamt würde sich sicher freuen ) 2. Hat irgendjemand eine diesen Anforderungen entsprechende Rechnung erhalten und wurde entsprechend darauf hingewiesen? 
Ich habe da so meine Zweifel
Nun bin ich ja (leider) kein Rechtsanwalt, aber ich frage mich doch, ob das nicht ein Ansatzpunkt wäre.
Wenn dieser feine Herr schon mit zumindest dubiosen Mitteln arbeitet, kann man ihm vielleicht wegen Formfehlern etc. ein wenig einheizen.
Sollte jemand einen Screenshot dieser Seite vom Jahreswechsel haben, würde ich mich darüber auch sehr freuen.


----------



## Wembley (14 Februar 2006)

*Re: sms-tr**nd*



			
				Ghostman schrieb:
			
		

> Da zum Zeitpunkt meiner Anmeldung das Ding ja noch als reine Gratis-SMS-Seite mit Gewinnspiel ohne dass da was von Kosten, Abo oder Vertrag zu sehen gewesen wäre (sonst hätte ich mich da auch nie angemeldet)



Bezüglich den Online-Abos bitte hier lesen:

*Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für Internet-SMS-Angebote:*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136292#136292 (Bitte gegebenenfalls den weiterführenden Links (=blaue Schrift) in diesen Artikeln folgen)

*Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos:*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690 (Bitte gegebenenfalls den weiterführenden Links (=blaue Schrift) in diesen Artikeln folgen)

Ad. Screenshots (sind vom 15.01.06) und dem Aussehen der Seiten um den Jahreswechsel: Bitte unten stehenden Link anklicken und und auch die Folgepostings auf jener Seite lesen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138107#138107

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

*Reaktion auf Kündigung*

Hallo, 

habe heute auf meine Kündigung folgende Mail erhalten: (Peter Pan war übrigens der Fake Name mit dem ich mich bei www.si**en.de angemeldet hatte)

"Betreff: Bestätigung ihrer Kündigung

Herr Peter Pan,

wir bestätigen hiermit ihre Kündigung zum 30. 12. 2006. Bis zu diesem Tage können Sie noch 100 SMS monatlich versenden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Simsen.de Team"

Poste das hier auch nur, da ich diese Form des Antwortschreiben auf die Kündigung hier noch nicht gesehen habe. Das mit den 100 SMS hat sich für mich übrigens auch erledigt, da ich nie irgendwelche Einlogdaten etc. per Mail von denen erhalten haben. Allerdings frage ich mich, warum die mich erst zum Jahresende aus dem Vertrag entlassen. Wollen die vielleicht doch noch die Jahresgebühr von mir haben!? Denke aber im großen und ganzen hat sich die Sache nun für mich erledigt!   

Gruß Turbo69


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2006)

Sie wollen Sie haben! Welche Adressdaten hatte Peter Pan verwendet, irgendwelche echte? Musstest Du eine Handynummer für einen Freischalt-PIN angeben oder hast Du nur eine E-Mail-Adresse angegeben?


----------



## rolf76 (15 Februar 2006)

*Re: Reaktion auf Kündigung*



			
				Turbo69 schrieb:
			
		

> diese Form des Antwortschreiben *auf die Kündigung* hier noch nicht gesehen habe.  Allerdings frage ich mich, warum die mich erst *zum Jahresende aus dem Vertrag entlassen. Wollen die vielleicht doch noch die Jahresgebühr von mir haben*!?


Eine schlichte Kündigung führt zur Beendigung des Vertrags zum nächsten im Vertrag vorgesehenen Zeitpunkt. Bis dahin will ein Anbieter ganz bestimmt das vorgesehene Entgelt haben.

Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für Internet-SMS-Angebote:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136292#136292 

Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690 

Auch dieser Bericht über eine "Kulanzaktion" von simsen.de könnte interessant sein:
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73591-sie-rudern-zurueck-simsende-entlaesst.html


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

Hallo

also: Kündigung heisst nicht, dass der Vertrag wiederrufen ist oder die Anfechtung effizient war. Kündigung ist zum Vertragslaufzeitende, also wirst du das Geld in jedem Fall zahlen müssen!!!

LG,
Anke


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

*HILFE!!!*

Was habt ihr gegen die Rechnung von simsen unternommen? Ich habe echt keinen bock 84 euro zu zahlen!! HILFE!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> also wirst du das Geld in jedem Fall zahlen müssen!!!
> LG,
> Anke


Also sprach die anonyme Rechtgelehrte... 

danke Anke...


----------



## rolf76 (15 Februar 2006)

AXXX schrieb:
			
		

> Kündigung ist zum Vertragslaufzeitende, also wirst du das Geld in jedem Fall zahlen müssen...


... sofern überhaupt ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist und der ggf. zustande gekommene Vertrag nicht widerrufen oder angefochten wird oder der ganze Vertrag nicht vom Anbieter im Rahmen der "Kulanzaktion" aufgehoben wird.

Alles nachzulesen in den (gerade eben) hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=139022#139022
genannten Links.

Einfach mal lesen!


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

*Eidestettliche Versicherung verlangt...*

Ich habe sms-trend meinen Widerruf gesandt, mit dem zarten Hinweis, dass cih in keiner Weise mich selber dort angemeldet hätte... ist mir bis heute ein Rätsel, wie ich in deren Datenbank komme - aber das nur nebenbei:
hier nun deren Antwort:
Kein Bezug auf den Widerruf, sondern nur auf meinen Hinweis, mich nicht selber angemeldet zu haben:

**************************************************


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Sie teilten uns am 15.02.2006 mit, dass Sie sich nicht bei sms-trend.de angemeldet haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (15 Februar 2006)

Das haben wir schon einmal diskutiert, siehe hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138291#138291

und die Folgepostings (damals ging es aber um ein Missverständnis, da sich die Betroffene selbst angemeldet hatte).

Aber auch bei Anmeldungen durch Dritte gilt das hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=138309#138309


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2006)

*So kommt ihr aus dem Vertrag*

Hallo Mit-Opfer, ich bin gerade bei netzwelt.de auf diesen Rat gekommen:
Diesen Text bitte an die Email-Adresse:  [email protected] schicken. Hat keine Stunde gedauert und ich hatte meine Kündigung per Mail!


"hiermit übersende ich Ihnen meine bei der Anmeldung auf w*w.simsen.de gemachten Daten, damit Sie mich wie Sie gegenüber netzwelt.de verkündet haben aus Ihrem System austragen. Die gestellte Rechnung wird damit nichtig und der Vertrag aufgelöst. 



Hier meine Daten: 

Kundennummer: SMS-xxxx 
Rechnungsnummer: SMS-xxxxx 
Name: 
Straße: 
PLZ: 
Ort: 
Land: Deutschland 
Handynummer: xxxx/xxxxxxx 

Bitte tragen Sie mich aus Ihrem System aus, stornieren Sie die gestellte Rechnung und senden mir eine Bestätigung dieser email zu. 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2006)

Die gierigsten der Drücker texten schon sehr frech.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## stieglitz (16 Februar 2006)

So langsam müsste sich doch dieses "Geschäftsmodell" todlaufen.
Wahrscheinlich merken die das auch schon, desshalb schrauben die die Gratis-SMS in solche nigeriamässigen Höhen.
Die Kids, auf die das ganze abzielt, reden doch miteinander auf dem Schulhof. Da wird doch sicherlich vor dieser Abzocke gewarnt.


----------



## rolf76 (16 Februar 2006)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die gierigsten der Drücker texten schon sehr frech.


*Die sollten im eigenen Interesse vorher mal § 16 UWG nachlesen:*


> (1) Wer in der Absicht, den Anschein eines besonders günstigen Angebots hervorzurufen, in öffentlichen Bekanntmachungen oder in Mitteilungen, die für einen größeren Kreis von Personen bestimmt sind, durch unwahre Angaben irreführend wirbt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu zwei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



*Die Vorschrift wird auch angewendet*, siehe z.B. Oberlandesgericht Celle, Urteil vom 1.9.2004 - Az. 21 Ss 47/04 auf folgende strafbare Werbung: 


> „*O ... ! Nanu ... !
> Kostenlos!
> Zum Zwecke der Werbung unserer Telefongesellschaft bieten wir Ihnen an, die Qualität der neuen Telefonleitungen zu testen
> Wählen Sie [...]
> ...


____________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken)
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Wembley (16 Februar 2006)

Ein neuer Anbieter ist da:

100smsfree.de

Der unten stehende Screenshot wurde mit einer Auflösung von 1280x1024 und im Vollbildmodus gemacht. Allerdings ist es hier fast egal, ob man scrollt oder nicht. Denn von Preis und Abos liest man nix. Werbung für diese Seite findet man bei den Google-Anzeigen.

Zu den AGB, bei der sich, wenn man den Link auf der Seite unweit des Feldes, wo das Häckchen zu setzen ist, (beim Link unten ist es anders!) benützt, nur ein kleines Fenster öffnet und man nicht so ohne weiteres in den Vollbildmodus wechseln kann.

Das direkte Link: h**p://w*w.100s*sfree.de/agb_fenst.php

Da erfährt man was über den Namen und Sitz der Firma


> I. Allgemeines – Geltungsbereich Es gelten ausschließlich die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen der *ARW Ltd., 69 Great Hampton Street, Birmingham, B16 6EW, England* (im nachfolgenden: ARW).........


Der Widerruf ist allerdings zu richten an:


> V. Widerrufsrecht
> Wenn es sich bei dem Kunden um einen Verbraucher nach I. dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingung handelt (§ 13 BGB), hat dieser das Recht, seine Vertragserklärung innerhalb von zwei Wochen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) zu widerrufen. Einer Angabe von Gründen bedarf es für den Widerruf nicht. Die Widerrufsfrist wird frühestens in Lauf gesetzt, wenn der Kunde die Belehrung über sein Widerrufsrecht erhalten hat. Entscheidend für die Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist ist die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
> *ARW Ltd. Rudolfovska 151/60 CZ-37001 Böhmisches Budweis Tschechien *E-Mail: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Anm. E-Mail-Adresse von mir unkenntlich gemacht)



Steht auch alles im Impressum.

Anscheinend glauben manche dieser Anbieter, dass es genügt, den User zum Häkchensetzen zu veranlassen und und nur einen zarten Hinweis auf die AGB und das Widerrufsrecht per Link zu geben. Wenn die sich da nicht täuschen, schließlich ist das, was in den AGB steht, meinem Empfinden nach "überraschend" gegenüber den Ankündigungen auf der Hauptseite.

Denn in den AGB steht:


> VI. Zahlungsbedingungen Der ab Vertragschluss anfallende monatliche Kundenbeitrag beträgt *8,00 € (inklusive Mehrwertsteuer) und berechtigt zum Versand von 100 SMS pro Monat*.




Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2006)

České Budějovice auf böhmisch, äääh, tschechisch, äääh. Naja.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Werbung für diese Seite findet man bei den Google-Anzeigen.


@Wembley
Googleads  strotzen  nur noch von direkten oder Drückerseiten, die ihrerseits auf "free" oder "gratis" SMS 
Sites verlinken. Der einzige Rat, den man zur Zeit geben kann ist, die rechte Spalte und oberen Werbezeilen
 komplett zu ignorieren und zwei, drei Seiten weiter zu blättern, da findet sich  schon mal was brauchbares ....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2006)

Nanu???
Ich dachte, sms-t**nd hätte sich nun nun auch von selbst in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst, nachdem ich seit Wochen nichts mehr von denen gehört hatte. Und eben flattert mir dieses Schreiben in meine mailbox:



> wir möchten Sie letztmalig auffordern, den ausstehenden Betrag der Heitzmann InternetMedia Inh. xxx umgehend in Ausgleich zu bringen. Sie wurden angemahnt (letzte Mahnung durch Heitzmann InternetMedia vom 27.01.2006). Bis jetzt ist keine Zahlung von Ihnen eingegangen.
> Sie haben sich am 5.1.2006 um ********* Uhr unter der gespeicherten IP  ******** bei dem SMS-Service (bitte folgenden Link anklicken) www.sms-t***d.de angemeldet.
> 
> Wir fordern Sie auf, den noch offenstehenden Betrag bis zum 24.02.2006 zu begleichen.
> ...



#1: Ich habe mich niemals bei diesem service eingelogged und keine einzige sms verschickt! Ist also ein glatte Lüge von denen
#2: Man beachte den Hinweis: "Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV"

 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2006)

verstehe ich das richtig?
pro inkasso mahnt per email statt per brief


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2006)

verstehe ich das richtig?
pro inkasso mahnt per email statt per brief


----------



## dotshead (16 Februar 2006)

das Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> #2: Man beachte den Hinweis: "Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV"
> 
> :lol:  :lol:  :lol:



Wieso stimmt doch.
Es heisst im Schreiben ja nicht "positiv" bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV.


----------



## Wembley (16 Februar 2006)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> @Wembley
> Googleads  strotzen  nur noch von direkten oder Drückerseiten, die ihrerseits auf "free" oder "gratis" SMS
> Sites verlinken. Der einzige Rat, den man zur Zeit geben kann ist, die rechte Spalte und oberen Werbezeilen
> komplett zu ignorieren und zwei, drei Seiten weiter zu blättern, da findet sich  schon mal was brauchbares ....



Ist leider wahr. Der Rekordhalter meines Wissens nach ist derjenige mit den "520 SMS kostenlos".

Man stelle sich vor, jemand würde sich wirklich bei allen Anbietern anmelden und bei keinem widerrufen:

2 Anbieter (sms-heute und smsbonus) verlangen 7 Euro pro Monat bei einer Laufzeit von 24 Monaten
3 Anbieter (smscase, sms-wahn und one2mail) verlangen 8 Euro pro Monat bei einer Laufzeit von 12 Monaten

Ergäbe insgesamt: 624 Euro, die dieser Kunde zu bezahlen hätte, wenn es nach diesen Anbietern ginge. Irgendwie ist das weit weg von gratis.

Ganz oben auf der Seite steht:



> Der grosse *Free SMS Anbieter *Vergleich



Ich persönlich würde die nicht als "Free SMS Anbieter" sehen.

noch ein Wort zu sms-trend:
Der Anbieter scheint ein schwer beschäftigter Mann zu sein, von dem einige Leute Geld wollen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## drboe (16 Februar 2006)

*Re: Eidestettliche Versicherung verlangt...*



			
				kolomolo schrieb:
			
		

> jemand ne Idee, ob ich darauf reagieren muss?
> kam immerhin per Email...


Man muss nicht über jedes Stöckchen springen, dass andere einem hinhalten. Du kannst also diese ungeliebte Brieffreundschaft jederzeit einseitig beenden. Du kannst es natürlich auch begrüssen, wenn die sich direkt zum Staatsanwalt begeben. Das nimmt dem die Arbeit ab. Es bleibt Dir überlassen, ob Du die Begeisterung über diesen ungemein sinnvollen Vorschlag nochmals schriftlich kundtust, oder Dir das für den Fall der persönlichen Begegnung mit dem Staatsanwalt aufbewahrst. Um dann bei dem sofort wegen falscher Anschuldigung Strafanzeige gegen die zu erstatten. 

Wovon die ausgehen, mit welcher Sehnsucht die täglich ihren Kontostand prüfen, welche "Spären" jeweils zur Klärung von was auch immer geeignet sind, kann bis dahin sicher im Dunst der Nebelkerzen verborgen bleiben, die sie einzig zu dem Zweck zünden, Dich zu verwiren und unter Druck zu setzen. M. E. gehören zu dem Spiel aber zwei. Es liegt also an Dir, ob Du den Spielpartner abgeben willst, oder Dich glatt verweigerst, nachdem Du den Sachverhalt aus Deiner Sicht ja eindeutig klargestellt hast. Weitere Erklärungen wären doch sicher eine Wiederholung, die man sich ebenso sicher ersparen kann. Denn es ist nicht anzunehmen, dass die fortwährende Wiederholung des Sachverhaltes bei denen zu einer Erkenntnis führen wird. Solche intellektuelle Leistung ist bei dem Geschäftsmodel schlicht nicht vorgesehen. Es geht denen daher derzeit lediglich um Einschüchterung. Wenn sie genug Geld dafür ausgegeben haben, hört das vermutlich von selbst auf. Selbst Gauner werfen einer schlechten Sache nicht endlos gutes Geld hinterher.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

bin seit Mite Januar strammer Leser dieses Forums.
Bis heute habe ich mich zurückgehalten,aber jetzt ist es genug.
Habe heute von der Proinkasso GmbH auch eine Email (aber ohne Text,also leer )erhalten,habe aber trotzdem geantwortet.

Anbei zu eurer Information der Wortlaut:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

Ihre Email habe ich heute erhalten,kann sie aber nicht lesen,da sie leer ist,also keinen Text enthält. 
Aus Foren des Internets sind Sie mir nicht unbekannt,und ich kann mir daher den Inhalt der leeren Email vorstellen. 

Anbei zu Ihrer Information eine Kopie meines Schreibens nach mehreren erfolglosen Emails an sms-trend.de vom 27.1.2006: 

An 
Heitzmann Internet Media 
......




Sehr geehrter Herr ......, 

da Sie meine in zwei Emails gemachten Ausführungen nicht akzeptieren und mir heute Ihre erste Mahnung schickten, widerrufe ich hiermit den nach Ihrer Auffassung am 5.1.06 geschlossenen Vertrag. 

Bei diesem sogenannten Vertrag habe ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt Ihre Teilnahmebedingungen akzeptiert, ja nicht einmal  zur Kenntnis nehmen können. 
Sie konnten  bei meiner angeblichen Anmeldung, und auch noch zwei Tage danach, nirgends angeklickt werden  und waren somit für mich nicht einsehbar. 
Der aus Ihrer Sicht geschlossene Vertrag ist dadurch nie zustande gekommen. 

(Auch hat die so genannte Anmeldung nicht auf Ihrer Internetseite sms-trend.de stattgefunden, sondern auf der Seite almisoft.de, wo ich mich  im dortigen Forum anmelden wollte. 
Von der Existenz Ihres Dienstes und Ihrer Internetseite erfuhr ich erst durch Ihre Rechnung.) 

Laut BGB § 355 Absatz 2+3 bin ich damit noch in der Widerspruchsfrist, die ich hiermit in Anspruch nehme. 

Übrigens halte ich Ihr Geschäftsgebaren für ein wettbewerbswidriges Verhalten. 
Sollten Sie weiter am Bestehen dieses Vertrages festhalten , behalte ich mir vor, mein Problem ins Internet zu stellen und die Zentrale zur Bekämpfung  unlauteren Wettbewerbs zu informieren. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Unterschrift


Ich meine,ich bin besonders fies hereingelegt worden. 
Von meiner Seite werden Sie zu dieser Sache nichts weiter hören. 
Auch  werde ich nicht zahlen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Unterschrift 


Mal abwarten,was nun kommt.

Übrigens allen "Schicksalsbrüdern" viel Erfolg bei euerm Problem!

Gruß Ebs

_persönliche Daten gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
modaction _


----------



## Wembley (16 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> (Auch hat die so genannte Anmeldung nicht auf Ihrer Internetseite sms-trend.de stattgefunden, sondern auf der Seite al**soft.de, wo ich mich  im dortigen Forum anmelden wollte.
> Von der Existenz Ihres Dienstes und Ihrer Internetseite erfuhr ich erst durch Ihre Rechnung.)



Da möchte ich nachhaken: Ich habe mir diese Seite al**soft.de angeschaut. Die haben, jetzt zumindest, kein Forum _(Edit: Haben sie doch, aber bei einem Fremdanbieter)_. In archive.org (Beginn 2005) gab es dort auch nichts.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

zum Forum geht es z.B. nach Klick auf TraXEx.Da springt eine Werbung auf.Am 5.1.06 war es SMS-trend.de.

Ebs


----------



## Wembley (16 Februar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> zum Forum geht es z.B. nach Klick auf TraXEx.Da springt eine Werbung auf.Am 5.1.06 war es SMS-trend.de.
> 
> Ebs



Aha, verstehe. Ja, das ist nachvollziehbar. Sein Forum ist bei "r*pidforum.com" ausgelagert und da kommt Werbung daher. 
P.S. Es erscheint ein Popup und ganz oben....... 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2006)

Wie schon oben gesagt: Mir ist es auch völlig unerklärlich, warum die behaupten, dass ich 2 sms über sie verschickt haben soll, was völlig unzutreffend ist.  Ist das einfach eine dreiste Lüge, oder was?


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2006)

das Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> ....oder was?


Es könnte möglicherweise ähnlich sein, wie bei Iglusoft (eusms). Wenn ich deren System richtig verstehe, dann bekommt der Nutzer eine SMS mit dem Freischaltcode. Diese Nachricht geht bereits auf das Konto des Nutzers.

Manche Nachrichten zählen im Versand womöglich doppelt, was die zweite erklären könnte. Oder die Anforderung des Codes wurde zwei Mal versandt.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2006)

^^ Dass eingehende sms kostenpflichtig sind, wäre mir neu. Aber ich habe von ihnen ja nicht einmal eine sms bekommen.


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2006)

das Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> ^^ Dass eingehende sms kostenpflichtig sind, wäre mir neu.


Hallo? Wir reden hier von Simsen & Co., das hat nichts mit dem "normalen" SMS-Versand zu tun. Hier sollte es eigentlich so sein, dass die Nachrichten über das Internet an eine Telefonnummer versendet werden und die Berechnung über den "Internetvertrag" erledigt wird.

Außerdem, was ist, wenn jemand einfach Deine Daten zur Anmeldung hergenommen hat? Die Freischaltung und auch der Versand der 2 SMS haben womöglich gar nichts mit Dir zu tun und die Behauptung, dass ein Vertrag mit Dir besteht, für den Du bezahlen sollst, wurde durch die missbräuchliche Nutzung Deiner Daten ausgelöst.


----------



## drboe (17 Februar 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem, was ist, wenn jemand einfach Deine Daten zur Anmeldung hergenommen hat? Die Freischaltung und auch der Versand der 2 SMS haben womöglich gar nichts mit Dir zu tun und die Behauptung, dass ein Vertrag mit Dir besteht, für den Du bezahlen sollst, wurde durch die missbräuchliche Nutzung Deiner Daten ausgelöst.


Und deswegen sind die, die sich einer Forderung berühmen, in der Nachweispflicht. Der angebliche Schuldner muss zunächst gar nichts tun. Er muss auch nicht irgendetwas beeiden. Erst wenn die einen gerichtlichen Titel erwirken, muss er aktiv werden und gegenhalten. Dass es dazu kommt, ist m. E. eher unwahrscheinlich. Falls doch, so sind die dümmer als gedacht. Derzeit haben sie ja aber offensichtlich nicht einmal die physische Adresse. Man hat gewiß keine Veranlassung, das zu ändern. Demnach ist es ziemlich aussichtslos, was die da versuchen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2006)

...und genau deshalb lohnt es sich, dass man diese Tasachen in die Welt der Verbraucher hinaus posaunt, damit die wissen, wo sie steh´n!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2006)

Danke für alle mich in meiner eigenen Haltung bestärkenden Hinweise. 

Aber was ist denn nun mit sms-t**nd? Gibt es die immer noch, oder will nun pr0nkasso in die eigene Tasche abkassieren?


----------



## Reducal (17 Februar 2006)

...letzteres kann bezweifelt werden. Aber womöglich haben Ereignisse das Rechnungswesen überholt.


----------



## Wembley (17 Februar 2006)

das Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was ist denn nun mit sms-t**nd? Gibt es die immer noch, oder will nun pr0nkasso in die eigene Tasche abkassieren?



Nun, die Seite ist nach wie vor online. Im Impressum steht immer noch Herr  H. Was die Zukunft bringt, lässt sich natürlich schwer abschätzen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## christian in wien (17 Februar 2006)

jetzt auch auf orf:

simsen.de lenkt ein


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2006)

christian in wien schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt auch auf orf:
> 
> simsen.de lenkt ein




hallo...

hat noch jemand keine antwort von [email protected] erhalten
dann mal hier versuchen. es gib eine neue e-mailadresse...
ich hab hingeschrieben und sofort die bestätigung erhalten, dass mein vertrag vorzeitig wengen kulanz aufgelöst wurde

****************************************************
"Verimount hat der Arbeiterkammer gegenüber erklärt, alle Rücktritte für Anmeldungen die vor dem 03.02. erfolgt sind, werden von Verimount anerkannt. Es ist aber erforderlich, die Rücktrittserklärung - unter Anführen der E-mail Adresse sowie der Rechnungsnummer - an die Mail-Adresse: [email protected] 
od an die Postanschrift: C.C  Risk Management, Verimount FZE LLC, A-1060 Wien, Mollardgasse 11, zu Handen Herrn C.  
zu senden."

*******************************************************

lg
bugs  :lol:

_persönliche Daten gelöscht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
 modaction _


----------



## dotshead (17 Februar 2006)

Und mal wieder eine tolle Seite mit toller Fußzeile.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Februar 2006)

*RTL PUNKT12-Beitrag zum Thema SMS-Abzocke im Internet*

Kommt höchstwahrscheinlich am 20.02, also kommenden Montag mittag auf RTL bei Punkt12


----------



## dotshead (17 Februar 2006)

Selbst  Rechtschreibfehler werden wohl übernommen. *gg*


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2006)

> Selbst  Rechtschreibfehler werden wohl übernommen. *gg*


Und XXXmaster Huhn hatte seine Ref-ID drinne?


----------



## Wembley (18 Februar 2006)

> Selbst  Rechtschreibfehler werden wohl übernommen. *gg*



Ja, auch smscase.de hat hier eine Nachhilfestunde genommen. Exakt der selbe Satz mit allem, was dazugehört.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dotshead (18 Februar 2006)

@Wembley
Danke für den Hinweis.

Grüße aus ME

Dots


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2006)

Ich verweise aus aktuellem Anlass auf ein anderes, aber zum vorstehenden Beitrag interessantes Thema in einem anderen Forum.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2006)

Pro***asso will einfach keine Ruhe geben. Nach der mail habe ich nun auch noch dasselbe Mahnschreiben wegen sms-t***nd per Post erhalten. 
Haben andere auch in letzter solche Mahnschreiben erhalten?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Februar 2006)

Diese Schreiben kommen wohl jetzt massenweise unter die Leute:

http://31122.dynamicboard.de/t293f35-sms-trend.html


----------



## starlight26 (19 Februar 2006)

Wenn sich nix geändert hat, läuft morgen ein Beitrag bei RTL Punkt12 ebenfalls zu dem Thema...
also anschauen  oder aufnehmen!!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

@ das Opfer

habe gestern nun auch per Post von Proinkasso meinen Zahlungsbefehl für sms-trend.de bekommen.

Zu meinem Problem mit sms.trend.de:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13712&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=135

(Vielleicht hast du es auch schon gelesen.)

1.Werde ich morgen bei Proinkasso anrufen und nachfragen ob meine E-Mail mit Zahlungsverweigerung (siehe genannter Beitrag) angekommen ist und diese nochmals bekräftigen.

2.Danach werde ich sms-trend.de anrufen und mitteilen,dass ich bei weiterem Festhalten an dem angeblich geschlossenen Vertrag (Frist 2 Tage) eine Beschwerde bei der Wettbewerbszentrale (Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs) einreichen werde.

Mit dem Ergebnis oder auch keinem melde ich mich wieder.

Gruß Ebs


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2006)

Nachtrag:

6.Beitrag  von unten auf der dem angegebenen Link

Ebs


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2006)

Ebs schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @ das Opfer
> 
> ...



Werde ich auch tun, sobald ich wieder was von denen erfahren habe. Viel Erfolg dir und mir.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2006)

Na dann weiter auf in den Kampf und viel Erfolg!

Gruß Ebs


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (20 Februar 2006)

Ganz neu ist mir, dass eine Firma Proinkasso GmbH aus Hanau berechtigt sein soll,

*ZAHLUNGSBEFEHLE
*
auszustellen.

Wird da nicht etwas verwechselt ?  Oder wurde Proinkasso inzwischen zu einem Organ der Gerichtsbarkeit erhoben ??


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Februar 2006)

http://www.adf-inkasso.de/Glossar/zahlungsbefehl.htm


> Zahlungsbefehl
> 
> Zahlungsbefehl ist die überholte Bezeichnung für einen Mahnbescheid.


Bezweifle, dass Proinkasso eine  gerichtliche Instanz ist. Mahnbescheide erfolgen ausschließlich durch 
ein Gericht .

cp


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

der Begriff *Zahlungsbefehl* war von mir ironisch gemeint.
Es war natürlich eine freundliche letztmalige Zahlungs-Erinnerung bevor es richtig teuer werden würde.

Sorry für die Irreführung.

Gruß Ebs


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

*Hurra ! Ich bin raus!*

Hallo,

1.Heute früh,wie gestern hier angekündigt,*Proinkasso* angerufen und die nette,sehr verständnisvolle Kollegin höflich und nett ohne Vorwurf in der Stimme nach Eingang meiner E-Mail mit Zahlungsverweigerung + Kopie des Einschreibens an sms-trend.de gefragt.

Sie sagte mir,dass mein Vorgang von ihnen gestoppt wurde und sie sich nach meinem Anruf nochmals um Klärung mit sms-trend.de bemühen würde.

2.Anschließend nach insgesamt 25 Minuten Warteschleife *sms-trend *erreicht und einen netten jungen Mann gesprochen und gefragt,ob jemand überhaupt meine 2 Emails + Einschreiben wegen Widerrufs incl. Begründung gelesen hat,weil mir ansonsten die automatischen Abmahnungen unverständlich sind.
Das wusste er nicht.

Ich bat ihn um eine entgültige Klärung und erinnerte an meine im Einschreiben geäußerte Absicht,anderenfalls umgehend Beschwerde bei der Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs einzureichen,(was jetzt hinfällig geworden ist).

20 Minuten nach diesem Gespräch kam diese Email:

*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

hiermit bestätigen wir den Eingang Ihres Kündigungsschreibens am 
20.02.2006 12:21:27 

Der Vertrag wurde hiermit gekündigt. Es entstehen für Sie keinerlei 
Kosten. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen, 
Ihr Team von SmS-Trend.de *
Was will ich mehr.

Gruß Ebs 
und allen anderen auch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

starlight26 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich nix geändert hat, läuft morgen ein Beitrag bei RTL Punkt12



Es hat sich wohl was geändert


----------



## starlight26 (20 Februar 2006)

Jürgen S. schrieb:
			
		

> starlight26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja, hab auch vorhin gleich angerufen *die haben gemeint, dass der redakteur krank war und es deswegen verschoben wurde...soll auf jeden fall noch diese woche, wahrscheinlich morgen oder übermorgen kommen!!*
hey, ich bin der interviewpartner dazu ....ich will es sehen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

*enttarnt!!!*



			
				starlight26 schrieb:
			
		

> hey, ich bin der interviewpartner dazu ....ich will es sehen!!!!!!!!!


Dann kanst Du anstatt dein pseudonym auch gleich dein richtigen Name hier hinschreiben weiss doch jetzt dann jeder wer du bist nach dem film!!!  :lol:


----------



## starlight26 (20 Februar 2006)

*Re: enttarnt!!!*



			
				Hercule Pendant Gast schrieb:
			
		

> starlight26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hihi...den namen wirst dann schon mitkriegen, wenn der bericht gelaufen is  nich so ungeduldig!!


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

@ebs
Was genau hast du in deine Widerrufserklärung bzw. Kündigung reingeschrieben, die du an sms-trend geschickt hast??
Lg


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

*sms-trend*

auf seite 10 schrieb das opfer einen beitrag mit anhang von einem brief. irgendwie is es komisch, aber ich habe ganz genau den gleichen bekommen. auch der 5.1 ist wie ich gesehen habe das angenommene datum der anmeldung. und er war nicht der einzige an diesen tag. wenn es auch wirklich genau dieser tag war, denn wer weiß denn heute noch, wasfür eine seite er wann angesehen hat.ich weiß echt schon nicht was ich machen soll.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

Erst mal Hallo,



			
				Hannes88 schrieb:
			
		

> @ebs
> Was genau hast du in deine Widerrufserklärung bzw. Kündigung reingeschrieben, die du an sms-trend geschickt hast??
> Lg



Schau mal hier,6.Beitrag von unten.

Gruß Ebs


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

Sorry!

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13712&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=135

Ebs


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

Der Markt ist wohl immer noch nicht gesättigt, und ständig erscheinen neue Betreiber, die ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben wollen. Wenn ihr also auf diese Seite stoßt, dann heißt es:

WEGLAUFEN -  WAS DAS MATERIAL HERGIBT


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

Und hier meine gestern erhaltene Standard-mail von sms-t**nd:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Bitte schicken Sie uns eine Kopie ihrer Kündigung mit Datum zu, da wir diese
> nicht erhalten haben.
> ...



Das Schreiben scheint also nicht nur an mich gegangen zu sein. Heißt das, dass sie nun auch klein beigeben? Und was meinen sie mit zuschicken? Per Post - Einschreiben oder mailen???


----------



## rolf76 (21 Februar 2006)

das Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das, dass sie nun auch klein beigeben? Und was meinen sie mit zuschicken? Per Post - Einschreiben oder mailen???


Verstehe ich nicht: Wieso gibt der Anbieter klein bei, wenn er sagt, dass er ein Schreiben nicht erhalten hat?  :gruebel: 

Was der Anbieter meint, musst Du ihn selbst fragen... Jedenfalls kann für die Übersendung einer Kopie keine strengere Form gelten als für das Original - warum auch?

Ich wollte nachschauen, was Du eigentlich geschrieben hattest. Aber Beiträge von Gästen kann man offenbar nicht über die Suchfunktion finden (ein Grund mehr, sich zu registrieren. Vielleicht mache ich aber auch etwas falsch?). 

Hattest Du den Widerruf etc. per Einschreiben/Rückschein verschickt?
________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken)
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

...oder evtl. meinen die Geschäftsleute, dass die (angeblich) per E-Mail übersandte Kündigung mit Kopfzeilen ausgedruckt und per Post nochmals zugesendet werden soll. Womöglich reicht aber auch die erneute Sendung der Nachricht (als Weiterleitung an den selben Empfänger).


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

Ich hatte auf die am 20.01. per mail erhaltene 1. Rechnung von sms-tr**d sofort einen Widerruf gemailt. Per Post habe ich nichts verschickt, weil ja auch sms-tr**nd mich auch nur per mail angeschrieben hatte.
Vielleicht rufe ich da selbst auch einfach mal an, obwohl ich es ärgerlich finde, dass dem Kunden durch Einschreiben bzw Telefonate noch zusätzliche Kosten verursacht werden.


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

Was soll der Anruf bewirken? Schreibe erneut, wie zuvor erklärt.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

Habe ich heute Morgen gemacht, aber noch keine Antwort.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

Und dann kommt deine mail wieder nicht an und am Ende rufst du sowohl die teure hotline von sms-trend und die teure hotline von proinkasso an.

hättest du lieber einmal richtig hingeschrieben mit einschreiben und rückschein (so wie ebs weiter oben) und zwar die volle Latte wie hier zu lesen war mit Vertrag infragestellen und wideruf und anfechtung und allem. Dann hättest du jetzt alles vorbeirauschen lassen können und warten ob die ein mahnbescheid vom gericht schicken oder was.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

Wenn ihr meint, dann absolviere ich jetzt das volle Programm per Einschreiben. Habe heute Morgen übrigens nicht angerufen, sondern die Kopie von meiner email mit dem 1. Widerruf nochmal dahin gemailt.


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

Warte halt mal zwei Tage ab, womöglich wird die Nachricht ja noch bearbeitet. Fristen versäumst Du ohnehin nicht und evtl. kannst Du Dir das Porto ja sparen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

*Widerspruch*

Wie könnte denn so ein Widerspruch an Proinkasso aussehen? Gibts da irgendwie nen Muster.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

habe ja gestern wie berichtet meine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen.

*Heute nun nochmals zweimal Post von sms-trend.de:*

1.)     Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

hiermit bestätigen wir den Eingang Ihres Kündigungsschreibens am 
20.02.2006 22:35:57 

Der Vertrag wurde hiermit gekündigt. Es entstehen für Sie keinerlei 
Kosten. 

Mit freundlichen Grüssen, 
Ihr Team von SmS-Trend.de 

2.)     Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

hiermit bestätigen wir den Eingang Ihres Kündigungsschreibens am 
20.02.2006 22:35:53. 
Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass Sie sich ausserhalb der 
14 tägigen Kündigungsfrist befinden. 

Sie können unsere Vertragsbedingungen nochmals auf unserer 
Internetseite 
http://sms-trend.de/teilnahmebedingungen.html 
ersehen. 


Mit freundlichen Grüssen, 
ihr Team von SmS-Trend.de 

Was sagt man nun dazu ? Am besten wahrscheinlich gar nichts!

Auf jeden Fall habe ich ja nun sogar 2 Kündigungs-Bestätigungen und daran halte ich mich.

Gruß Ebs

*@ Bully47*

Musterschreiben gibt es leider nicht.
Lies zumindest die letzten Seiten dieses Forums,da gibt es vielfältige Anregungen.

Im Prinzip brauchst du Proinkasso nur mitzuteilen,dass du auf keinen Fall zahlen wirst und ihnen deine Gründe dafür mitteilen.
Solltest du an sms-trend.de geschrieben oder gemailt haben,hänge das mit ran oder bau es ein.

Gruß Ebs


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

Ebs schrieb:
			
		

> hiermit bestätigen wir den Eingang Ihres Kündigungsschreibens am 20.02.2006 22:35:57
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir den Eingang Ihres Kündigungsschreibens am
> 20.02.2006 22:35:53


[nur so] Wie oft hast Du Deine Mail dorthin gesandt? Bist Du Dir sicher, sie nur einmal abgeschickt zu haben?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

meine Kündigungsmail  und Widerruf habe ich schon im Januar 1X geschickt,gestern ca. 12.20 Uhr telefonisch nur nachgefragt.

Davon (12.40 Uhr) stammt dann die erste Kündigungsbestätigung.

Gegen 22.35 lag ich schon im Bett,habe also nicht noch mal gekündigt.

Ich denke mal,dass die 2 letzten Emails in ihrer zeitlichen Folge ganz einfach die offizielle Mitteilung sind und die erste Bestätigung nur die Vorinformation des freundlichen Mitarbeiters am Telefon war.
(Fiel mir jetzt im nachhinein so ein.)

Gruß Ebs


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

...ein absolut unprofessionelles Wirrwar - suuuper Geschäftsleute! :zunge:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

*sms-trend*

auch ich bin ein opfer von sms-trend
ich bekomm mahnungen , zahlungsbefehle vom inkassobüro
und zugleich mails, dass ich aus dem vertrag rausbin
alles durcheinander
gehts noch jemand so?


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

Bin auch sms-tr**nd-geschädigt. Habe auch schon eine Zahlungsaufforderung von P**inkasso per post erhalten. Aber auf meine heutige mail an sms-t**nd mit der Kopie meines damaligen gemailten Widerrufs habe ich noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Im Moment blicke ich da sowieso nicht mehr durch: Verschicken die erst eine Bestätigung der Kündigung und dann widerufen sie diese Bestätigung? wie bei ebs?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

ja genauso ist es bei mir
ich hab fristgerecht widerrufen. darauf ging sms-trend überhaupt nicht ein.
ich bekam mahnungen
bekam vom inkassobüro eine mahnung
dann plötzlich haben sie meinen widerruf akzeptiert
jetzt bekomm ich wieder mahnungen!
allerdings wollen sie jetzt nur noch 15 euro aufwandsentschädigung
von den ursprünglichen 160 euro sind sie abgekommen, sollte ich die 15 euro aufwandsentschädigung zahlen.


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2006)

Wer will die Aufwandsentschädigung?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

Hallo pucky,

wenn du eine Standard-Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen hast,dann müsste wie bei mir darin stehen,dass dir keine Kosten entstehen.
Daran würde ich mich halten.

Übrigens hast du ja noch in der Kündigungsfrist gekündigt.Auch da fallen für dich keine Kosten an.
Ich würde nicht zahlen.

Was anderes ist es,wenn du schon kostenpflichtige Leistungen von denen in Anspruch genommen hast (kostenpflichtige SMS).
Dann wirst du zahlen müssen.
(Siehe ihre Teilnahmebedingungen)

Gruß Ebs


----------



## starlight26 (22 Februar 2006)

nun ja, das schreiben mit den 15 euro "aufwandsentschädigung" von sms-tr*** hab ich auch bekommen, denk aber nich im traum dran zu zahlen...wieso auch?! hab den dienst nich genutzt und meiner meinung nach rechtzeitig widerrufen!


----------



## Wembley (22 Februar 2006)

Auch anderswo wird schon längere Zeit über sms-trend diskutiert. Die Probleme sind zwar andere, als die die User mit diesen Anbieter hier haben, aber man kann daraus durchaus den einen oder anderen Schluss daraus ziehen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

sms-trend verlangt jetzt, nachdem sie mir mitgeteilt haben, dass ich nichts mehr zahlen muß, eine aufwandsentschädigung.
täglich kommt eine neue mail, ich soll sofort zahlen, sonst schalten sie nochmal das inkassobüro ein


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Februar 2006)

Benennen die eine Anspruchsgrundlage?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

ja - sie sagen ich hätte mich jeden tag gemeldet und ihnen jeden tag mitgeteilt, dass ich rechtzeitig gekündigt hab
und da muß ja schließlich jemand da sein, der meine anfragen immer beantwortet hat....
wortwörtlich so!


----------



## starlight26 (22 Februar 2006)

also da ich denen nur 3 mal geschrieben hab, frag ich mich welche grundlage die bei mir haben wollen?! zumal ich zweifle, dass die überhaupt mal lesen, da das maeiste nur computergenerierte automatische mails waren, die niemals auf den inhalt eingegangen sind ...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Februar 2006)

@pucki:
Sind alle Anfragen beantwortet worden? Was hattest Du denn dabei für einen Aufwand?


----------



## rolf76 (22 Februar 2006)

*[Satire an] *Grundlagen für einen solchen Entschädigungsanspruch können vertraglicher Natur oder deliktsrechtlicher Natur sein.

Also: Wenn Du denen eine Support-Anfrage schickst, ist natürlich klar, dass hierüber ein entgeltlicher Beratungsvertrag geschlossen wird. Du kannst doch nicht davon ausgegangen sein, dass Beschwerden etc. und die dadurch verursachten Bearbeitungskosten unter Kulanz laufen!?!

Außerdem ist jede Supportanfrage natürlich ein vorsätzlicher Eingriff in das Recht am eingerichteten und ausgeübten Gewerbebetrieb. Da käme doch jeder Betrieb zum Erliegen, wenn sich jeder Kunde, der das Gefühl hat, ungewollt einen Vertrag aufgedrängt zu bekommen, darüber auch noch beim Support beschweren würde! *[Satire aus]*

Im Ernst: Ein Beratungs- oder was-auch-immer-Vertrag wird durch Support-Anfragen regelmäßig nicht geschlossen. Aus einem Widerruf können keine Bearbeitungskosten hergeleitet werden (siehe § 357 Absatz 4 BGB).

Was bleibt? Schadensersatz nach § 823 BGB wegen schuldhaften Eingriffs in den Gewerbebetrieb?  :lol:


----------



## starlight26 (22 Februar 2006)

du hast bei dem letzten satz die satire vergessen


----------



## rolf76 (22 Februar 2006)

Tut mir leid, ich musste dringend zu Tisch...

Natürlich gibt es auch technischen Support, dessen Inanspruchnahme einen Vertrag begründet. Das gilt aber regelmäßig nicht für den Vertrags-Support.

Wenn jemand spam-mäßig und schuldhaft einem Betrieb über die Supportmöglichkeiten Sand ins Getriebe streut, kann natürlich auch ein Schadensersatzanspruch begründet sein.


----------



## starlight26 (22 Februar 2006)

aber mit sicherheit nich bei 3-4 mails, die die insgesamt bekommen haben, also jetzt in meinem fall ..und auf die letzte kam seit 2 wochen gar nix mehr ..


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

*SMScase und 2.Mahnung*

Ich habe SMScase ein Einschreiben mit nicht Anerkennung des Vertrages gesendet.
Es Wurde angenommen, ich gab ihnen eine Frist von 10 Tagen mir schriftlich eine Anerkennung/ablehnung zukommen zu lassen. Ich habe nichts bekommen,Brief wurde auch angenommen nun bekam ich die zweite Mahnung mit Drohung mit Inkasso. Ich bin absolut Pleite mein Geld reicht nicht für Lebenserhalt, geschweige für Essen.. was kann ich noch tun?


----------



## Reducal (22 Februar 2006)

*Re: SMScase und 2.Mahnung*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...was kann ich noch tun?



Bewahre Ruhe, halte die Füße still und glaube an das Gute in Dir drin. Verschaffe Dir hier durch das Forum und seine Beiträge (lesen musst Du sie schon selbst) einen Überblick über derartige Geschäftsgebaren und fälle selbst Deine Entscheidung.

Du hast dem Vertrag wiedersprochen und der Widerspruch wurde von den "Geschäftsleuten" ignoriert. Damit bist Du vorerst fertig - alle weiteren Bettelschreiben (auch wenn sie bei dei der geforderten Summe bedrohlich teurer werden) könnten ebenso ignoriert werden. Handlungsbedarf besteht erst wieder bei einem  gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Doch ob der jemals kommt, kann getrost bezweifelt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

*Re: SMScase und 2.Mahnung*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin absolut Pleite mein Geld reicht nicht für Lebenserhalt, geschweige für Essen.. was kann ich noch tun?



Sieh erstmal zu, dass du nicht hungerst. Das ist viel wichtiger als alles andere.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2006)

Jetzt gucke ich doch seit 2 Tagen mehrmals täglich in meine mailbox, um zu sehen, was sms-tr**d wieder für einen Ballon steigen lässt....aber man hat sich immer noch bedeckt gehalten.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Februar 2006)

*SMS.TR***

Also ich habe auch eine rechnung dieser FA erhalten. Ich habe mir die IP zuschicken lassen von dem Rechner dersich dort angeblich angeldet haben soll.
Die Mail habe ich dann auch erhalten. Auf meine Nachfrage ob der Account auch Aktiviert worden ist habe ich bis dato keine Antwort bekommen. 

Wenn was kommen sollte werde ich diese Angelegenheit meinem RA übergeben.

Gruss dat Mark


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2006)

*Re: SMS.TR***



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir die IP zuschicken lassen ...


Mit oder ohne Zeit/Datum und außerdem, was machst Du damit? Kommt da der selbe Provider raus, den Du auch nutzt (klick mich)?


----------



## starlight26 (24 Februar 2006)

*SO! laut Auskunft von RTL ist der Bericht bei Punkt12 zum Thema SMS-Abzocke für kommenden Montag fest eingeplant, vorrausgesetzt es passiert nich wieder irgendwas dramatisches "aktuelles"*


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2006)

*Simsen.de --> Mahnung*

Hallo zusammen!!
Ich erhielt diese Woche von simsen.de eine Mahnung wegen einer Rechnung über eine Jahresmitgliedschaft, die ich jedoch nie gewollt habe.
Komme ich da wieder raus??
Bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## SEP (25 Februar 2006)

Folgende Schritte haben sich als tauglich erwiesen:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Hier in diesem Thread von Anfang an lesen.
3. Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
:schreiben:


----------



## salisa (25 Februar 2006)

*simsen.de*

Hallo zusammen,

am 13.02.06 erhielt ich die "Entlassungs"-Mail von simsen aus Kulanzgründen - prima Sache.   

Heute am 25.02.06 erhalte ich nun die 2. und letze Mahnung datiert aber vom 09.02.06 und ich soll bis zum 19.02.06 bezahlen sonst sehen sie sich gezwungen rechtliche Schritte zu unternehmen.  

 :abgelehnt:  :dagegen: 

Ich glaube sie wissen nicht was sie tun 

Lisa


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Februar 2006)

*Re: simsen.de*



			
				salisa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube sie wissen nicht was sie tun


 http://www.moviemaster.de/archiv/film/film_436.htm


> DENN SIE WISSEN NICHT, WAS SIE TUN


könnte was dran sein....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2006)

hallo,
ich hab mir den thread hier bis zur Seite fünf schon mal zu Gemüte geführt (aber danach war mir das leider zu viel…) ich weiß also nicht genau, ob das schon geposted wurde…
ich bin auch „Opfer“ von simsen.de geworden…
am 15.01.2006 erhielt ich die Rechnung von simsen.de:




daraufhin hab ich mich per einschreiben dagegen gewehrt, mit der Begründung, dass ich noch minderjährig bin:

_XXX
XXX
XXX
Deutschland


Verimount European Service 	Birkenwerder, 27.01.2006
Mollardgasse 1
1060 Wien
Österreich

Per Einschreiben

Betreff: Simsen.de Mahnung - Ihre Rechnungsnummer SMS-XXX

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

meine Tochter XXX hatte am 24.Januar 2006 von ihrem Unternehmen eine Mahnung erhalten. Da meine Tochter minderjährig und dementsprechend nicht vertragsmündig ist, fordere ich Sie dazu auf, den Vertrag mit simsen.de zu stornieren.

Des Weiteren erhielt meine Tochter von Ihnen keinerlei Vertragsunterlagen.

Ich betrachte damit die Angelegenheit als beendet und bitten von weiteren Rechnungen Abstand zu nehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
XXX_

daraufhin erhielt ich die antwort (per Mail):

_Betreff:	 Vertrag
Von:	 support <[email protected]>  ins Adressbuch  
An:	 XXX
Datum:	 31.01.06 14:51:41



Betreff:	 Vertrag
Von:	 support <[email protected]>  ins Adressbuch 

31.01.06 14:51 


Sehr geehrter Kunde,

bei der Anmeldung muß das korrekte Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Nach 
Ihren Angaben handelt es sich bei dem von Ihrem Sohn / Ihrer Tochter 
eingegebenem Geburtsdatum nicht um den Tag, an dem dieser / diese 
tatsächlich Geburtstag hat.

Es wurden daher bei der Anmeldung ganz offensichtlich bewußt falsche 
Daten eingegeben, um sich unsere Leistungen zu erschleichen, da nur 
Erwachsene unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.

Wir weisen darauf hin, daß ein solches Verhalten nach deutschem Recht 
grundsätzlich als strafrechtlicher Betrug nach § 263 StGB zu werten ist, 
da hier falsche Tatsachen vorgespiegelt wurden.

Senden Sie uns bitte eine Ausweiskopie Ihrer Tochter / Ihres Sohnes, 
woraus ersichtlich ist, daß zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses die 
angeblich minderjährige Person noch nicht volljährig war.

In diesem Falle werden wir entsprechende Schadenersatzansprüche (§ 823 
Abs.2 BGB iVm. § 263 StGB) gegen Ihre Tochter / Ihren Sohn geltend machen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr Simsen.de Team


Genauere Informationen:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263.html
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/823.html_


daraufhin wiederum habe ich keine Reaktion gezeigt, weil in meine Mutter (und auch andere) dass man diese Mail erstmal ignorieren soll, weil es schon ein bisschen „gefährlich“ werden könnte, wenn man denen den Personalausweis (bzw. die Kopie) dort hin schickt…

als sich dann eine ganze weile nichts tat, hoffte ich langsam, dass sich die Sache jetzt endgültig erledigt hat, heute aber erhielt ich eine weitere Mahnung (die ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten möchte):

(der Briefkopf ist wieder der gleiche…)
_2. Mahnung – letzte Mahnung!

Rechnungsnummer: XXX
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
Sie haben sich am 31.12.2005 bei w*w.simsen.de angemeldet.
Wie vertraglich vereinbart, berechnen wir Ihnen für den Versand von 100 SMS pro Monat eine monatliche Pauschale von 7 Euro.
Diese wird für einen Zeitraum von einem Jahr im Voraus berechnet.
Wir haben bereits am 24.01.2006 angemahnt, leider konnten wir von ihnen bisher keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen. Wir fordern sie letztmalig auf, folgende Posten zu begleichen:

	Hauptforderung	EUR		84,00
	Mahnspesen		EUR		  7,50
	Gesamtbetrag	EUR		91,50

Sollten sie bis zum 19.02.2006 die Rechnung nicht ausgleichen, sehen wir uns gezwungen rechtliche Schritte gegen sie einzuleiten. Bitte nehmen sie diese letzte Mahnung ernst, es ist der einzige Weg, der sie vor hohen Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren bewahrt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr simsen.de Team

und unten drunter noch ein Überweisungsauftrag…_

erstes Problem: den Brief habe ich heute (25.02.) bekommen und ich soll die Rechnung bis zum 19.02 ausgleichen
zweites Problem: wenn ich denen jetzt meine Kopie vom perso schicke, krieg ich trotzdem Schadensersatzansprüche, weil ich ja „gelogen“ habe…

UND NUN???
danke für eure Hilfe…


----------



## salisa (25 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe genau das selbe Schreiben erhalten, ich werde abwarten. Ausserdem haben die mir am 13.02.06 eine Mail geschickt, dass der Vetrag aus Kulanzgründen gekündigt wurde. 

lg lisa


----------



## rolf76 (25 Februar 2006)

noch ein "Opfer&qu schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich denen jetzt meine Kopie vom perso schicke, krieg ich trotzdem Schadensersatzansprüche, weil ich ja „gelogen“ habe…



Lies mal ab hier und dies folgenden postings:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135681#135681

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe auch>HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken)
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

*Heute bei Punkt12*

*heut läuft der beitrag zu sms-abzocke bei rtl punkt12 wirklich!! kam schon in der vorschau*


----------



## tuxedo (27 Februar 2006)

Am gestrigen Abend lief ein Bericht in Planetopia über das Versenden von SMS-Nachrichten übers Internet.

Hier der Link zum Text des Berichts:
http://www.sat1.de/lifestyle_magazine/planetopia/themen/content/09158/

Es wurden 3 Möglichkeiten vorgestellt:
Versand über einen Free-SMS-Anbieter, Versand über einen Fee-SMS-Anbieter mit Angabe der persönlichen Daten, Versand über ein kostenpflichtigen Anbieter.

Leider wurde auf die aktuellen Abzockmaschen diverser Anbieter wie z.B. si***n.de nicht eingegangen. Allerdings wurden diese Anbieter auch nicht erwähnt.

Negativ fand ich allerdings, dass es die Empfehlung gab bei google, einfach mal "free sms" einzugeben.... wir wissen ja, was für unlautere Angebote man da angezeigt bekommt.

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## starlight26 (27 Februar 2006)

tja, da lief er, der beitrag bei rtl...war aber echt viel zu kurz...die haben ja voll viel weggeschnitten  *enttäuschtbin*


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

hmmm hier ein bisschen lesestoff zur aufheiterung

http://help.orf.at/?story=4313


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

Hm... schon lange kein Brieflein von sms-tr**nd, bzw Pro**kasso mehr bekommen. Gibt es die noch?


----------



## starlight26 (27 Februar 2006)

@ opfer ..

willkommen im club..hör auch nix mehr von denen!!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2006)

@starlight26

Mir scheint, wir beide sind wohl die Letzten, die man immer noch schmoren lässt. Ansonsten hat sich das Forum hier ja ziemlich entleert.


----------



## starlight26 (27 Februar 2006)

nuja, ich kenn noch ne ganze menge, die da noch drinne stecken und nix genaues wissen..nu7r wenn sms-trend nic hschreibt, muss sich auch keiner ständig aufregen...hoffen halt alle, dass nix mehr kommt


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

Naja.. ich kann warten...
Aber dass die auf aff**iates auch vergeblich auf ihre Auszahlungen warten und ihrerseits nun ihre Anwälte einschalten wollen, stimmt doch zuversichtlich.


----------



## starlight26 (28 Februar 2006)

nuja, hab heut aber schon wieder von welchen gehört, die das entsprechende schreiben von sms-trend bekommen haben,. dass sie raus sind..muss sie wohl etwas mehr nerven..g


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

Hi, ich muss jetzt eine Eidesstaatliche Erklärung schicken, da ich behaupte mich nicht angemeldet zu haben. Die Mail kamm nach 15 tagige Pause. Sie lasen uns nicht so leicht in Ruhe. Leider. Aber zahlen werde ich nicht.


----------



## Teleton (28 Februar 2006)

das Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dass die auf aff**iates auch vergeblich auf ihre Auszahlungen warten und ihrerseits nun ihre Anwälte einschalten wollen, ....



Na ob das von Erfolg gekrönt ist. Als Betreiber eines SMS-Programmes würde ich mich darauf berufen, dass für die Werber erkennbar war dass keine Verträge zustande kommen. Ausserdem würde ich meine Werbepartner auf §826 BGB hinweisen.


----------



## Fipps (28 Februar 2006)

marg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich muss jetzt eine Eidesstaatliche Erklärung schicken, da ich behaupte mich nicht angemeldet zu haben.



*Musst *Du das wirklich? Bist Du Dir da sicher?


----------



## starlight26 (28 Februar 2006)

@Marg ...schick denen bloss keine eidesstattliche erklärung...so ne firma hat da überhaupt kein anrecht drauf und damit kann viel schindluder getrieben werden...wenn eidesstattliche erklärung, dann nur bei nem gericht!!!


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

Mir geht jedesmal das Messer in der Tasche auf, wenn ich daran denke, wie solche Betreiber es gezielt darauf angelegt haben, vor allem jungen Leuten mit der Aussicht auf ein paar gratis sms das bisschen Geld, über das sie verfügen, aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Und dann ist ihnen kein Mittel zu erbärmlich, diese Leute durch Drohgebärden einzuschüchtern und zur Zahlung zu bewegen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Februar 2006)

LOOOOL
Also das möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten. Gefunden auf af***e.de:


> Liebe Affi****s,
> 
> wir werden leider erst etwas später starten, nämlich den 20. März. Dies ist dafür ein sehr einhaltbarer Termin. Der Grund liegt darin das wir noch an der Technik feilen und ein neues, höchst performantes Design in der Mache ist und Konversiontests unterzogen werden muss.
> 
> Das Partnerprogramm wird auf Einladung basieren, bzw. für Partner die wir noch nicht kennen ist vorher ein kurzes Gespräch notwendig. Nur dadurch können wir für alle Partner bestmögliche Konditionen garantieren.


Antwort:


> Wird einem die Reise nach Dubai und die Unterkunft dort im Burj Al Arab von Verimount gezahlt?


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

Stharling,
was machen wir mid der "Proinkasso"? Ich habe nicht vor zu zahlen. Ich gehe morgen zu der Verbraucherzentralle.


----------



## starlight26 (1 März 2006)

proinkasso wird rigoros ignoriert!! die können gar nix ..
ich sags auch nochmal...einige sind schon aus den verträgen raus...was heisst, es kann euch nix passieren, weil idese firma nich vor gericht gehen wird..also so lange ihr nen widerruf geschrieben habt..kann euch nix passieren...heisst nur geduld haben und aussitzen


----------



## UlliZ (1 März 2006)

*die Masche zieht immer weitere Kreise*

Tja, liebe Gratis-SMSser, die Masche scheint doch weitere Kreise zu ziehen. sms-heute, steuern-heute und weissichwasnoch-heute.

Nur der Preis ist merkwürdigerweise immer gleich: 7 EUR je Monat, 24 Monate Laufzeit, ergo werden 84 EUR im Jahr bzw. 168 EUR insgesamt "eingefordert" :evil: 

seht selbst   http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=14073&highlight=


----------



## SEP (2 März 2006)

Und eben deshalb gibt's zu jenen (irgendwas-heute.com] nunmehr einen eigenen Thread - dazu bitte dort weiter posten._ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Wembley (2 März 2006)

Der österreichische Internetombudsmann  spricht eine klare Sprache.

Er setzt simsen.de gleich auf seine  Watchlist.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Na endlich! Wieder mal eine mail von den Brüdern. Leider hat mir sms-t**nd auf meine letzten mails nicht mehr geantwortet, aber dafür ist nun Pro***asso in die Bresche gesprungen. 
Einfach ignorieren oder antworten?



> Sehr geehrte/r [Mein Name]
> 
> bitte überweisen Sie sofort den unten genannten Betrag.
> 
> ...


----------



## KatzenHai (3 März 2006)

Inkassodrohschreiben schrieb:
			
		

> ...bitte überweisen Sie sofort den unten genannten Betrag.
> 
> Liegt es in Ihrem Interesse zukünftig als zahlungsunfähig geführt zu werden, mit allen unangenehmen Folgen, die durch die von uns eingeleiteten Maßnahmen entstünden?
> 
> ...


Nur noch mal zur Klarstellung:
Ohne Titel passiert keine der Maßnahmen, die angedroht werden
Ohne Nichtzahlung trotz Titels wird man auch nicht als "zahlungsunfähig" geführt
Durch Kreuzchen im Widerspruch bzw. Einspruch endet die Kette bereits bei "Mahnbescheid" oder "Vollstreckungsbescheid" - und dann wird erst einmal "streitiges Gerichtsverfahren vor dem Amtsgericht" eingelegt ...
Wer hier verliert, muss zahlen - vielleicht die Hauptforderung, in jedem Fall die Kosten des Gegners. Tut er dies nicht, kann der "Sieger" die weiteren Maßnahmen einleiten - also ebenso grundsätzlich auch gegen das Inkassobüro
ICH würde meine offenen Forderungen keinem Inkassobüro zur Beitreibung geben, das mit solchen grob verfälschenden Drohbriefen agiert - es sei denn, mir ist der Ruf meines Unternehmens egal.
Erschreckend ist allerdings, wie viele rechtschaffende Bürger sich von diesem unausgegorenen Text nötigen lassen, ohne weitere Sachprüfung des Anspruchs (Gericht z.B.) einfach zu zahlen ...


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*PROINKASSO*

Hallo an allen,
auch ich habe den netten Brief von Proinkaso bekommen. Was kommt als nächstes? Wie hoch wird die Rechnung.
 Bis jetzt habe ihnen immer gesagt , dass ich mich nicht angemeldet habe. Aber gestern ist mir klar geworden , dass ich michdoch angemeldet habe nach eine Party. Ich war bei Freunde. Und was soll ich weiter tun. Will nicht dass die Freunde Probleme meinentwegen kriegen, da die IP da ist.
Danke :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*titel?*

Was ist denn ein Titel???


----------



## KatzenHai (3 März 2006)

"Titel" im Juristendeutsch: Eine gerichtliche Entscheidung, aus der Handlungspflichten (oder auch mal Unterlassungpflichten) vollstreckbar hervor gehen (meine Grob-Definition).

§ 704 ZPO sagt dazu:





> § 704 ZPO - Vollstreckbare Endurteile
> 
> (1) Die Zwangsvollstreckung findet statt aus Endurteilen, die rechtskräftig oder für vorläufig vollstreckbar erklärt sind.
> 
> (2) Urteile in Ehe- und Kindschaftssachen dürfen nicht für vorläufig vollstreckbar erklärt werden.



Weiterhin gilt § 794 ZPO :





> § 794 ZPO - Weitere Vollstreckungstitel
> 
> (1) Die Zwangsvollstreckung findet ferner statt:
> 
> ...


Alles, was nicht hierunter fällt, berechtigt nicht zu den angedrohten Maßnahmen der Zwangsvollstreckung (Rechtsstaat!).


----------



## A John (3 März 2006)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Erschreckend ist allerdings, wie viele rechtschaffende Bürger sich von diesem unausgegorenen Text nötigen lassen, ohne weitere Sachprüfung des Anspruchs (Gericht z.B.) einfach zu zahlen ...


Erschreckend, aber nicht verwunderlich.
Der im Formalrecht unbedarfte Normalmensch fürchtet - nicht grundlos – in der unberechenbaren Justizmühle unter die Räder zu kommen und am Ende viel(!) gutes Geld schlechtem hinterher zu werfen.
Nach dem Motto: Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken...

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Was meint ihr zu folgender, sinngemäßer Antwort auf den netten Brief von Pro****so:

"Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass infolge der massenhaft eingegangenen Widerrufe, Beschwerden und Klagen bei sms-tr**nd der Überblick über die noch zu tätigenden Stornierungen verloren gegangen ist, so dass meine mails mit den Widerrufen nicht mehr beantwortet wurden.  Insofern werde ich auch Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung als gegenstandslos betrachten.
Ihre Frage, ob die Folgen meiner Nichtbezahlung in meinem Interesse liegen, kann ich nur bejahen, da dann würden endlich die wüsten Drohungen einer gerichtlichen Klärung unterzogen."

Hab's noch nicht abgeschickt und warte mal auf euer feedback.


----------



## starlight26 (3 März 2006)

@opfer ..

klingt lustig..
aber ich kann dir sagen,was du maximal als antwort bekommst...nämlich ne automatische mail mit dem inhalt, "Sie haben angegeben, dass sie sich nicht selber angemeldet haben bitte übersenden sie uns doch die unten angegebene eidesstattliche erklärung, damit wir weitere massnahmen gegen den unbekannten täter ergreifen können!" ...die hat bisher jeder bekommen, der dahin gemailt hat, egal was in der mail bzw. im einschreiben gestanden hat ..
Du kannst es natürlich abschicken, aber ne persönliche antwort wirst du nicht bekommen...und die werde n dir auch nich die freude mit der gerichtlichen auseinandersetzung machen  

tja, wie gesagt...ob du es abschickst oder nicht, musst du selber wissen, aber bringen wird es gar nix..


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (3 März 2006)

Ich würd nichts schicken. Dient nur als Grundlage für weitere Spam-Attacken und Bet*********.

Eidesstattliche Versicherungen darf man nur gegenüber Justizbehörden abgeben. Höchstens dazu würde ich mich gegenüber den ............. bereiterklären.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Dann schicke ich es ab. Will ja auch meinen Spaß dabei haben *gg*


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Ich werde natürlich keine eidesstattliche Erklärung hinschicken. Da könnt ja jeder kommen und eine von mir verlangen....


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

Mal was andere wie ist eure ip vllt schreiben die jedem ja die gleiche weil sie garnichts zwischenspeichern könnt ja mal reinschreiben mit welcher ip ihr euch angemeldet hättet!!


----------



## SEP (5 März 2006)

der_typ schrieb:
			
		

> Mal was andere wie ist eure ip vllt schreiben die jedem ja die gleiche weil sie garnichts zwischenspeichern könnt ja mal reinschreiben mit welcher ip ihr euch angemeldet hättet!!


Wie bitte?


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2006)

er meint, das in jeder "Rechnung" die 351.266.08.15 als IP steht 
Aber ich würde hier auf keinen Fall die IP veröffentlichen, da im Falle dessen, dass die nicht überall gleich ist eben sofort nachvollzogen werden kann, welcher Kunde sich hier Infos holt und dementsprechend reagiert werden kann. Auch zum Nachteil des Kunden


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

War da nicht schonmal ein User hier im Forum, der von uns persönliche Angaben haben wollte?


----------



## Wembley (6 März 2006)

Gerade gefunden:

Teure "Gratis-SMS": Neue Abo-Falle lockt gezielt Jugendliche

http://www.merkur-online.de/nachrichten/wirtschaft/aktuell/art279,639688.html

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## UlliZ (6 März 2006)

*und der ORF berichtet auch schon...*

hier finden wir einen weiteren Bericht zum Thema:

http://salzburg.orf.at/stories/93221/

womit die Masche so langsam dem breiteren Publikum bekannt wird


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

*nicht zahlen*



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> vorliegend machen Sie wiederholt eine Forderung aus der Anmeldung über 50 GRATIS SMS bei dem SMS-Service w*w.sms-trend.de geltend.
> 
> ...



Probieren Sie auch damit. ICh hoffe es funktioniert. Den Brief hat ein Anwalt für mich geschrieben. Am besten pr Post mit einschreiben-Rückschein senden.
viel Erfolg.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

Ist das oben abgedruckte Schreiben an sms-tr**nd oder an pro***asso abzuschicken?


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

So ich habe von SMScase keine Antowrt auf mein Einschreiben bekommen...ich gab ihnen 10Tage frist nach erhalt des Einschreibens. Was ich mit Rückschein ja machte. Sie antworteten mir nicht, ich bekam ein Brief von Mediafinanz Osnabrück. Dort gleich interveniert, Widerspruch und Rücksdchein eingescannt und hin. Das ich nicht Zahlen werde, da ich das ganze als Illegal ansehe.

Interesant ist das SMScase nur auf 2 Paragrahpen von 6 die ich ran zog einging... diese aber eines ..Aufklärung über Widerruf per Mail nie stattgefunden hatte.. diese sagen aber sie hätte mich mit E-Mail aufgeklärt..hab nur eine Aktivierungsmail..und Rechnungen bekommen. Werde jetzt ..da ich kein Geld habe...kein Einkommen werde bei Gericht eine Klage einreichen, da mich das Vorgehen von SMScase meine Existenz bedroht und auf ihren [edit]  beharren.

_zwei Wörter editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Zum Thema SMScase habe ich das Inkassobüro nun Informiert diese Unternehmen nichts mehr gegen mich. Nun wird es auf ein Gerichtsverfahren hinauslaufen. Ich konsultiere heute eine Anwalt, ich denke mal das ich gute Chancen habe. Ich hoffe das sich vielleicht einige Geschädogte ebenfalls dazu entschließen. Gut wäre wenn man gemeinsam was unternimmt daher hier nochmal der Aufruf an alle die SMScase Probleme haben.

Bitte meldet euch. Bei mir [Mailadresse entfernt]

Danke

_  Beitrag editiert. NUB beachten.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
* BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Na endlich! 
Wieder mal Post von sms-t***d mit dem üblichen  Hinweis darauf, dass meine Kündigung nicht innerhalb der 14-tägigen Kündigungsfrist eingegangen sei. Man scheint wohl wild dazu entschlossen zu sein, die 88%-Marke an Stornierungen nicht noch zu überschreiten.

Aber soweit ich weiß, haben doch auch andere nach Ablauf der offiziellen Kündigungsfrist eine Befreiung von dem Vertrag bestätigt bekommen?


----------



## starlight26 (9 März 2006)

@opfer

ja, das is richtig...sind sogar leute dabei, die erst nach der inkassomahnung nen widerruf geschrieben haben und raus sind ...
also nur nich unruhig werden  die würfeln das bestimmt aus, wen sie entlassen und wen noch nich..und wir waren noch nich dabei


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

@starlight26
Wir beide sind wohl dafür vorgesehen, als Letzte das Licht bei denen auszuknipsen?

 :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

BTW starlight
[/quote]ich sags ja, ich glaub,die lassen mich echt nur schmoren, weil ich zu aktiv wegen dieser sache in diversen foren gewesen sind..gg .. [/quote]
Nach den Gesetzen der Logik müssten die dich als ständigen "Querulanten" ja eigentlich möglichst schnell loswerden wollen, indem sie dich aus dem "Vertrag" entlassen. Aber hier versagen wohl die Gesetze der Logik.....


----------



## starlight26 (9 März 2006)

das Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> @starlight26
> Wir beide sind wohl dafür vorgesehen, als Letzte das Licht bei denen auszuknipsen?
> 
> :evil:



wer weiss das schon  



> Nach den Gesetzen der Logik müssten die dich als ständigen "Querulanten" ja eigentlich möglichst schnell loswerden wollen, indem sie dich aus dem "Vertrag" entlassen. Aber hier versagen wohl die Gesetze der Logik.....



nun ja, vielleicht denken sie ja, das wir irgendwann doch angst kriegen und aufgeben, damit andre noch mehr die hoffnung verlieren und wieder welche zahlen..gg
aber wir geben doch nich nach, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Ich gebe auf keinen Fall nach! Und wenn es das Letzte ist, was ich tu. Immer nach dem Motto:
Lieber sitzen, aber niemals zahlen!


----------



## starlight26 (9 März 2006)

genau das wollt ich hören!!!  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

**lol**

@Starlight und das Opfer:
Macht euch ma keine Sorgen, ich bin (soweit ich weiß) auch noch nich entlassen worden von sms-tr...
Kämpfe noch mit Proink.... rum.
Denke aber, die geben mich bald auf *g*
Die Verbraucherzentrale weiß einfach schon zuuuu viel, hehehe.....


----------



## starlight26 (9 März 2006)

*Re: *lol**



			
				Opfer Nr. unbekannt schrieb:
			
		

> @Starlight und das Opfer:
> Macht euch ma keine Sorgen, ich bin (soweit ich weiß) auch noch nich entlassen worden von sms-tr...
> Kämpfe noch mit Proink.... rum.
> Denke aber, die geben mich bald auf *g*
> Die Verbraucherzentrale weiß einfach schon zuuuu viel, hehehe.....



och du ich mach mir da keine sorgen  :lol: ich hab ja noch nichmal irgendwas irgendwann von proinkasso bekommen


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

**seufz**

@Starlight:
Tja, das wär mir eigentlich auch lieber irgendwo.
Die können ganz schön nerven, erst Recht, wenn se dir den gleichen Scheiß 100x zuschicken. Aber jetzt hab ich scho wieder ne Woche nix mehr gehört. Das wär ma'n neuer Rekord. Hoffentlich weiten die den auf 50 Jahre aus oder so *lol*


----------



## starlight26 (9 März 2006)

*Re: *seufz**



			
				Opfer Nr. unbekannt schrieb:
			
		

> @Starlight:
> Tja, das wär mir eigentlich auch lieber irgendwo.
> Die können ganz schön nerven, erst Recht, wenn se dir den gleichen Scheiß 100x zuschicken. Aber jetzt hab ich scho wieder ne Woche nix mehr gehört. Das wär ma'n neuer Rekord. Hoffentlich weiten die den auf 50 Jahre aus oder so *lol*



ich sag nur...spamliste  naja, wie schon mal erwähnt, hab vor vier wochen ne mail mit 15 euro aufwandsentschädigung bekommen, damit sie mich entlassen...wessen zahlung ich selbstverständlich abgelehnt hab, und seitdem gar nix mehr


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Na ja... is ja nich so, dass ich die Mails nich auch praktisch finden würde. Meine Verbraucherzentrale freut sich immer sehr über die neuen Infos, die ich ihnen zuschicke *g*
Die 15 EUR würd ich auch nich zahlen. Wie lang is das denn bei dir schon wieder her (hab da leicht den Überblick verloren), dass die dir diese Mail geschickt hatten?


----------



## starlight26 (9 März 2006)

Opfer Nr. unbekannt schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja... is ja nich so, dass ich die Mails nich auch praktisch finden würde. Meine Verbraucherzentrale freut sich immer sehr über die neuen Infos, die ich ihnen zuschicke *g*
> Die 15 EUR würd ich auch nich zahlen. Wie lang is das denn bei dir schon wieder her (hab da leicht den Überblick verloren), dass die dir diese Mail geschickt hatten?



wie oben schon gesagt 4 wochen isses her ...hab denen nur noch zurückgeschrieben, dass ich net zahlen werde und auf mein widerrufsrecht beharre ..und seitdem nix ...ja ganz genau am 8.2. kam besagte mail


----------



## Wembley (10 März 2006)

Die neue Abo-Welle hält den  österreichischen Internetombudsmann auf Trab. Hier werden auch andere Abo-Projekte aufgelistet.



> Beschwerdeflut über derartige „Firmen“ ist kaum noch zu bearbeiten:
> 
> In der ersten Märzwoche sind 408 Beschwerden und 1297 Mails mit Anfragen zum Thema "Simsen und anderen "Gratis"-Angebietern" bei uns eingegangen. Wir bitten um Verständnis, dass sich der Beginn der Bearbeitung dieser Fälle etwas verzögern wird.


Ein weiterer Link:

http://www.akbgld.at/www-937-IP-27037.html


> „Dieses Angebot hat sich offenbar blitzschnell unter jungen Leuten herumgesprochen. Ganze Schulklassen dürften sich angemeldet und auf Gratis-sms gehofft haben“, ist man in der Arbeiterkammer Eisenstadt überzeugt.


Gruß
Wembley


----------



## stieglitz (10 März 2006)

> „Dieses Angebot hat sich offenbar blitzschnell unter jungen Leuten herumgesprochen. Ganze Schulklassen dürften sich angemeldet und auf Gratis-sms gehofft haben“, ist man in der Arbeiterkammer Eisenstadt überzeugt.



Dann müsste es sich aber nach kurzer Zeit auch bllitzschnell bei den jungen Leuten rumsprechen, dass das ganz u.U. eine reine [edit]  ist.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (10 März 2006)

*Einer gibt auf.........*

Aus dem Forum für die Affiliate-Fachwelt ist zu entnehmen, dass *smscase* Mitte nächster Woche *eingestellt wird* (Einer weniger).

Ein Inkassounternehmen wird jetzt "der schlechten Zahlungsmoral der Kunden" auf die Sprünge helfen (Jetzt gibts wohl Druck).


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2006)

*Re: Einer gibt auf.........*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Forum für die Affiliate-Fachwelt ist zu entnehmen, dass *smscase* Mitte nächster Woche *eingestellt wird* (Einer weniger).


Bin guten Mutes, dass es nicht der einzige sein wird, der das Handtuch wirft. 
Der Riesenunterschied zu den früheren  "Abrechnungsmodellen" ist, dass hier jeder selber einkassieren muß und nicht 
wie  früher, bequem  im Sessel sitzend die Überweisungen aus Berlin zu betrachten, 
wobei man in Berlin wiederum sich wohlwollend die Überweisungen der T-Com besah, 
die wiederum mit ihrem Inkasso für die  nötige  "Zahlungsmoral" sorgte ....

cp


----------



## Teleton (10 März 2006)

Da gibt es Zahlen die durchaus Hoffnung machen. Aus einem Branchenforum:


> Ich habe z.b gestern eine e-mail von einem SMS-Dienst Betreiber
> bekommen in der stand das von meinem Account wo ich im JANUAR 150 Leads generiert habe bis Heute (6 Wochen später)
> erst 6 Zahlungseingänge gekommen sind!


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

*simsen.de*

Hab am 10.3.06 einen Brief vomn proinkasso bekommen was soll ich tuhen jetzt


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2006)

*Re: simsen.de*



			
				lila schrieb:
			
		

> Hab am 10.3.06 einen Brief vomn proinkasso bekommen was soll ich tuhen jetzt


lesen


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

*simsen.de*

Hy leute habe letzens erst auch einen brief von proinkasso bekommen ihr müsst wenn ihr damiet probleme habt müsst ihr eine email zu [email protected] wenden


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

frage: wenn ich zugangsdaten bekommen habe, das einloggen aber nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich damit irgendwas bestätigt...wie können die mir nachweisen, dass der Login geklappt hat?


----------



## Wembley (14 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> frage: wenn ich zugangsdaten bekommen habe, das einloggen aber nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich damit irgendwas bestätigt.


Nun man muss zwei Dinge unterscheiden:

1) Wann oder bei welcher "Handlung" laut AGB des jeweiligen Anbieters ein Vertrag zustandegekommen ist.
2) Ob überhaupt ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag geschlossen wurde, den man im Falle des Falles widerrufen, anfechten bzw. kündigen kann. Allgemeine Hinweise dazu hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13690



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wie können die mir nachweisen, dass der Login geklappt hat?


Wenn das Einloggen nicht funktioniert hat, dann wird der Anbieter, sofern er nicht was manipuliert oder "Beweise" anführt, die in Wirklichkeit gar keine sind, auch nicht den Nachweis dafür erbingen können.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## starlight26 (14 März 2006)

hmmm...sms-trend gibt wohl doch noch keine ruhe..hab heut nen inkasso schreiben per post bekommen  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

Warum hab ich grade das gefühl, dass proinkasso bei ihrer nochmaligen zahlungserinnerung per mail der meinung is, ich hätte augenprobleme??? 
Riesiggrosse schriftgröße untersetzt mit farben wie blau, grün, rot?! und die glauben, ich überweise geld an toys `r us?? ---ähm..proinkasso? .. 
gääääääääääääääääähn  :evil:  :lol:


----------



## starlight26 (15 März 2006)

das über mir war ich  vergessen einzuloggen


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2006)

@starlight: Pro**kasso hat sich mal wiedr bei dir gemeldet? Dann habe ich ja auch wieder gute Aussichten auf einen Brief von denen. Bis jetzt wurde ich nämlich auch noch nicht aus dem  "Vertrag" entlassen. 
BTW: Ich habe dich auch in anderen Foren angetroffen, in denen ich mich aber nicht registriert habe. Gibt ja von meiner Seite aus nichts Neues zu berichten.


----------



## starlight26 (15 März 2006)

@opfer

bin ja auch in diversen foren deswegen unterwegs  mal wieder is gut...war bei mir das erste mal, gestern mit brief und heut mit email ...
beides schon wahnsinnig witzig   ja, vor bunten kinderschreiben krieg ich immer angst ..lööl ..


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2006)

> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,
> 
> wie wir Ihnen bereits per Brief vom 06.03.2006 mitgeteilt haben, hat uns die Firma ECycle, Inh. A. [...] W.[...] aus Göttingen mit dem Einzug einer offenen Forderung beauftragt. Sie hat am 12.02.2006 folgende Leistung für Sie erbracht:
> 
> ...



heut wär mein brief von diesem inkassounternehmen abgelaufen und vor 2 Tagen hab ich dann diesmal eine EMail erhalten udn da geben sie mir wieder 4 Tage, hahaha 

Das will ich sehen, dass sie vor gericht gehen, was wollen sie mir denn da androhen, als ich mich angemeldet habe, hatten sie nicht mal ihre AGB ordnungsgemäß angebracht!

wem geht es ähnlich?
was habt ihr gemacht?
kam nach der Frist irgendeine weiter mahnung etc?

Grüße,
Andre

*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2006)

Also, wie ich damals schon sagte: Hartnäckig bleiben. Bei mir hat s*s-tre** auch aufgegeben. Hab Einschreiben etc geschickt. Nachdem das Anschreiben zunächst anscheinend nicht angenommen wurde hab ich noch ne Mail hinterhergeschickt. Als Reaktion auf das Einschreiben (das übliche, mit Drohung Anwalt, Anfechtung + Wiederruf usw.) kam eine nette Mail mit "wir sind ein kundenfreundliches Unternehmen" und dass sie ja echt gute Leistungen anbieten würden u es ja nun mal vorkommen kann dass man sich irrt u daher sei ich entlassen. Mein Mail wurde 2 Tage später dann auch noch kommentiert, aber nicht etwa mit Entlassung oder so, sondern in den Zeilen von mir wurden Kommentare geschrieben mit deren Meinung. Komisch, 1 Schreiben, 2 Antworten. Seitdem ist aber Ruhe gewesen, scheinen mich dennoch irgendwie gelöscht zu haben. Also: Einfach dranbleiben u nerven. Zwingen kann einen doch keiner. Und letztendlich sagt die IP doch echt nichts aus abgesehen davon dass die speichern können was sie wollen, rechtskräfitg muss das noch lang nicht sein...


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2006)

@andrew 
mir geht es genauso, hab genau das gleiche schreiben von denen, aber noch keine e-mail.
Gruß


----------



## FischFuss (18 März 2006)

@Andrew:

Auch ich bin ein Geschädigter. Hab das Inkassoschreiben auch bekommen. Meine erste Frist läuft allerdings erst am 20. ab. Habe eben noch mal eine Mail an SMSCase geschrieben das es mich im Streitfall günstiger kommt den Selbstbeteiligungsbetrag meiner Rechtschutzversicherung zu bezahlen.

Gruss FischFuss


----------



## Wembley (19 März 2006)

Was ist mit dem SMS-Frosch los? "File not found" klingt nicht nach einem funktionierenden SMS-Dienst.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

also ich habe das gleiche Problem wie viele andere! Ich habe mich bei Simsen.de angemeldet damit ich beim Gewinnspiel mitmachen und 100 SMS kostenlos nutzen kann. Bisher habe ich das aber zu Glück nicht genutzt. 2 Wochen später bekahm ich eine Rechnug wie bei allen anderen. Bei Planetopia erfuhr ich in der Sendung nicht zu bezahlen da....

Ich habe Simsen.de daraufhin geantwortet das ich mich niemals bei denen angemeldet habe und gemeint das ich nicht Thomas S. bin. Daraufhin gab es andauernt mahnungen bist irgendwann Simsen.de mir eine eidesstaatliche Erklärung zuschicke (per E-mail). Ich solle dies unterschreiben damit die diejenigen zur anzeigen bringen können der sich wircklich angemeldet hat. Naja darauhin war mir das zu viel und ich gab zu mich angemeldet zu haben und ich meinte auch das ich noch nicht volljährig bin (weis eigentlich nicht der Fall ist) und so ein Kaufvertrag nicht zu stande kommt. Jetzt verlangen die aber eine Kopie von meinem Personalausweis damit Sie gegen mich ne Anzeige bringen können. Ich habe bei netzwelt.de erfahren das ich ein Wiederrufsrecht habe solang ich deren Dienst nie nutze. Gerde habe ich denen mein Wiederruf per E-mail zugeschickt und warte noch auf die Antwort.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen denn ich weis wircklich nicht mehr wie es weitergehen soll.

gruß Oogie


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2006)

Smstr**d .
Da läuft es genauso ab. Per Mail sollte ich ne Eidesstattliche Erklärung unterschreiben. Meine Mail darauf " Ich wollte nie was von Ihnen sie wollen was von mir. Also unterschreiben sie Diese Erklärung... " Nie kam wieder was von dieser Firma


----------



## SEP (20 März 2006)

Oogie schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Planetopia erfuhr ich in der Sendung nicht zu bezahlen da....


Das ist so natürlich sehr verkürzt: Auch Planetopia hat nie gesendet, dass niemand bezahlen müsse ... Und unerlaubte Rechtsberatung findet auch bei Pro7Sat1 nicht wirklich häufig statt.


----------



## tuxedo (20 März 2006)

sim***.de hat das Layout geändert. Auf der Startseite ist nun gar keine Preisangabe mehr enthalten. Der Kostenhinweis erscheint erst nach Abschicken des Anmeldeformulars (siehe Attachement).

Allerdings erscheinen auch keine Begriffe mehr wie "kostenlos" oder "gratis". Allerdings wird indirekt die Kostenlosigkeit des Angebots impliziert, da das Hauptaugenmerk des Users auf das Gewinnspiel gelenkt wird, und es sich so darstellt, als würde der User sich hier lediglich für das Gewinnspiel registrieren.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Wembley (20 März 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> sim***.de hat das Layout geändert. Auf der Startseite ist nun gar keine Preisangabe mehr enthalten. Der Kostenhinweis erscheint erst nach Abschicken des Anmeldeformulars (siehe Attachement).
> 
> Allerdings erscheinen auch keine Begriffe mehr wie "kostenlos" oder "gratis". Allerdings wird indirekt die Kostenlosigkeit des Angebots impliziert, da das Hauptaugenmerk des Users auf das Gewinnspiel gelenkt wird, und es sich so darstellt, als würde der User sich hier lediglich für das Gewinnspiel registrieren.
> 
> ...



Nicht zu vergessen die Bewerbung, die eine oder manchmal sogar zwei Stationen umfasst und wo mir noch nie Hinweise auf Kosten untergekommen sind. Ob die Bewerber auf das Wort gratis verzichten? Die Google-Anzeigen sagen nein. Es geht also wieder los.


----------



## stifmaster79 (21 März 2006)

*@starlight26*

Ich habe zwar diese Kündigungsbestätigung von SMS-Trend 03.03.06 bekommen, aber gestern auch meine erste mail von pro**kasso. Kann es sein, dass die alle keinen plan haben? Wenn die schon einen auf "wir sind im Recht und sie haben einen Vertrag abgeschlossen" machen, dann muss das doch bitteschön auch pro**kasso abgestimmt sein. Wie b**d kann man denn sein, wenn die mir erst nach meiner bestätigten Kündigung eine Mail über Pro**kasso zukommen lassen???? Naja, ich habe Pro**kasso jetzt zurückgeschrieben, vielleicht habe ich morgen auch noch die Nerven, die anzurufen und die Sache telefonisch ein für alle Mal aus der welt zu schaffen. Gibt es hier noch jemanden, der Schon ne Kündigung von SMS **end bekommen hat und danach erst post vom inkassounternehmen??


----------



## starlight26 (21 März 2006)

@stifmaster79 

falls es dich beruhigt, du bist der dritte von dem ich das höre


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2006)

Hab wieder Post von MediaFinanz bekommen, jetzt sinds genau 140,70€!
jetzt soll ich der Zahlungseingang bei dene spätestens am 25.3. erfolgen, sonst leiten die ohne weitere Vorankündigungen ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren ein.... dass will ich sehen, was will smsca*e mir schon machen?
Hab Ihnen ne mail geschrieben, dass zu meiner Anmeldung dass Layout noch anders war! Aber ob die Antworten!

Grüße,
Andrew


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (21 März 2006)

War der Absender auch die

*"ABTEILUNG MAHNBESCHEID"  ????*


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2006)

Ja, Abteilung Mahnbescheid!

wieso?


----------



## Wembley (21 März 2006)

Andrew schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Abteilung Mahnbescheid!
> 
> wieso?



Weil dies mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid verwechselt werden kann, aber Inkassobüros keine Gerichte sind.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (21 März 2006)

Heute in Plusminus ein Beitrag, in dem es zwar hauptsächlich um B. C. (von Probino her bekannt) geht, aber in der Vorschau von netzwelt.de findet sich folgender Ausschnitt:



			
				netzwelt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Probino-Macher Brian C versendet weiter Rechnungen und Briefmahnungen für die SMS-Abo-Seite „Simsen.de“. Das bestätigte der neue Betreiber, Verimount, auf Anfrage. Das Wiener Unternehmen Verimount hatte das angebliche Gratis-SMS-Portal, das letzte Woche von der Wettbewerbszentrale abgemahnt worden ist, Anfang des Jahres von Brian C übernommen.


Der ganze Artikel:

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73860-plusminus-ueber-probino-gratisprobenabzocker-macht.html

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2006)

*Mahnung trotz Abmeldebestätigung*

Hallo!

Ich gehöre auch zu jenen, die drauf reingefallen sind, aber nur teilweise.
Ich habe am letzten Tag eine Widerrufserklärung per mail geschickt, mit der Aufforderung nach einer Bestätigung.
->keine AW von sms-trend.
Weitere Mails, Faxe usw.,
bis als Antwort kam (quasi/sinngemäß): Danke für den netten Brief, aber zu spät. Bitte zahlen.
-Nicht mit mir! Konsumentenschutz angerufen, weiteres Mail geschrieben mit Zitaten von Gesetzestexten.
Sofortige Anwort von sms.... "Bestätigen Kündigung" [...] "Es entstehen Ihnen keine weiteren Kosten."
Jetzt kam ein Mail vom Inkassobüro.
-Sofort zurückgemailt und Kundigungsbestätigung (incl. aller Kopfzeilen) beigefügt, -jetzt bin ich gespannt und rufe auf alle Fälle morgen wieder beim Konsumentenschutz an.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

also jetzt habe ich das hier bekommen und bin vor lachen fast umgefallen 
vorallem der letzte Satz    :rotfl:    :rotfl: 


> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Die im Rahmen unserer Transparenzoffensive gestaltete Aktion wurde mit 02.03.2006 beendet.
> Wir haben allen Kunden, die sich vor dem 01.02.2006 auf simsen.de angemeldet haben, die Möglichkeit gegeben, sich via
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht zu vergessen die Bewerbung, die eine oder manchmal sogar zwei Stationen umfasst und wo mir noch nie Hinweise auf Kosten untergekommen sind. Ob die Bewerber auf das Wort gratis verzichten? Die Google-Anzeigen sagen nein. Es geht also wieder los.


Ich habe mir die neue simsen.de-Startseite auch mal angeschaut und konnte nicht erkennen, um was es eigentlich gehen soll. 

Das rechte Drittel des Bildschirms ist belegt mit "*jetzt anmelden & gewinnen*" und darunter "*ohne Anmeldung teilnehmen*". Aha, es geht also um eine Anmeldung und um ein Gewinnspiel?

Der linke Teil des Bildschirms enthält neben dem sehr großen Hinweis "*100 SMS sofort abschicken!*" noch eine Anmeldemaske und drei Bildchen *"eintragen" "einloggen" "simsen"*. Der Hinweis "*100 SMS sofort*" ist noch ein paar Mal über den Bildschirm verstreut. Ob 100 SMS gratis sein sollen und was das vielbeschworene "sofort" heißen soll, kann man der Startseite nicht definitiv entnehmen.

Versuchsweise habe ich die Kundeninfos angeklickt, aber nichts über den Inhalt des Angebots gefunden. 

Erst wenn man die AGBs gründlich studiert, findet man folgenden kleingeschriebenen Absatz:


> *3. Vertragsleistungen*
> 
> 3.1 Ist der Vertrag gemäß Ziffer 2.1 dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen zustandegekommen, hat der Kunde das Recht, die Dienstleistung von Verimount zunächst 14 Tage lang im Wege einer Testmitgliedschaft zu erproben. Während dieser Testmitgliedschaft kann der Kunde bis zu 100 SMS kostenlos über die Internetseite unter der Domain w*w.simsen.de versenden. Die Testmitgliedschaft ist innerhalb dieser 14 Tage jederzeit kündbar. Sofern der Kunde die Testmitgliedschaft nicht innerhalb der 14 Tage kündigt, verlängert sich der Vertrag in eine Mitgliedschaft mit einer Mindestvertragslaufzeit von zwölf Monaten. Der SMS- Versand wird dann kostenpflichtig im Sinne von § 6 dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.
> 
> 3.2 Durch den Vertrag verpflichtet sich Verimount, dem Kunden monatlich 100 SMS gutzuschreiben, sobald die Zahlung durch den Kunden gemäß § 6 dieser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen erfolgt ist. Der Kunde kann diese 100 SMS an beliebige Personen versenden. Der Versand der SMS erfolgt über das Internetportal w*w.simsen.de.



Auf Hervorhebungen habe ich bewusst verzichtet.

Meine Befürchtung ist nun, dass die neuen "Kunden" des "neuen" Simsen.de auf ein Werbung wie die von Wembley dargestellte Werbung klicken. Dort hieß es


> 100 Gratis SMS
> Jetzt anmelden und SMS abstauben.
> Sofort 100 *Free* SMS



Folgt man der Werbung, so fällt einem auf der simsen.de-Startseite der gleichlautende Hinweis "*100 SMS sofort*" in's Auge und man denkt: Hier bin ich richtig, hier gibt es die beworbenen 100 gratis SMS. Und in der Absicht, sich für die Nutzung der 100 gratis SMS anzumelden (und um an dem Gewinnspiel teilzunehmen) dürften sich zahlreiche Personen anmelden, ohne zu wissen und mitzubekommen, dass der von Simsen.de gewünschte Vertragsinhalt sich (warum auch immer   
) in den AGBs versteckt - *Unter Transparenzoffensive stelle ich mir etwas anderes vor.*

(Möglicherweise wird das Ganze ja transparent, sobald man seine Daten eingibt und "weiter" drückt?  :holy: )


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

Die verdienen auf jedenfall das Fass ohne Boden (Bizz)


----------



## sirneumann13 (22 März 2006)

*Doch wieder simsen.de was ist mit minderjährigen ??*

Hallo, hab zwar hier überall geschaut, aber nicht das ganz passende gefunden. Auch meine Tochter (15) hat sich bei simsen.de angemeldet. Mit einem falschen Geburts Datum das sie volljährig sei. Hat auch prompt besagte hohe Rech bekommen ( meine Ex wo sie wohnt, ist auf 300 ). Ich hab dann mal hingemailt von wegen sie sei noch nicht volljährig. Antwort per Mail dauerte, kam mit androhung sollte nen Perso Kopie senden da es sich um vorsetzlichen Betrug handel so das sie Schadensersatz forden können und würden. Ich hab nichts gedroht nur geschrieben das ich,wir langsam keine Lust mehr haben diesen dubiosen machenschaften tatenlos gegenüber zu stehn. Finde zwar viel zu simsen.de aber irgendwie nie das passende. Auch sollte ich mich wiederholen, hat jemand nen Rat. Danke euch allen. LG


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

Ich meine, dass Du hier alles notwendige findest:

Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER<

Falls Du daraus nicht schlau wirst, kannst Du Dich z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden.


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

Nachtrag:


			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> (Möglicherweise wird das Ganze ja transparent, sobald man seine Daten eingibt und "weiter" drückt?  :holy: )


Ich habe versuchsweise mal "minderjährige" Daten eingegeben und kam dann auf folgende Seite (s.u.).

Recht unauffällig in den Text eingebettet steht 


> # Durch Absenden dieses Formulars schließe ich einen Vertrag mit Simsen.de, dieser ermöglicht mir, Simsen 14 Tage kostenlos mit einem Kontingent von 100 SMS zu testen.
> # Im Anschluss kann ich ein Jahr lang alle Vorteile von Simsen nutzen und über ein monatliches Kontingent von 100 SMS verfügen, zum Preis von nur 7 Euro inkl. MwSt. pro Monat, sofern ich im Testzeitraum nicht gekündigt habe. Dies ist mittels Mail, Brief oder Fax möglich. Ich habe innerhalb der Laufzeit das Recht jederzeit zu kündigen, die Kündigung wird zum Ende der Vertragslaufzeit wirksam.



Das Problem könnte darin bestehen, dass der "Kunde", der auf der Seite zuvor seine Daten eingegeben hat, bei Eingabe seiner Daten bereits den festen Eindruck erlangt hat, es gehe um 100 gratis SMS und um ein Gewinnspiel. Sein Anmeldeentschluss steht bei Eingabe der Daten und beim Anklicken von "weiter" auf der ersten Startseite schon fest. Die weiteren Informationen auf der zweiten, hier abgebildeten Seite, dürfte er häufig nicht mehr richtig lesen und nach Setzen der Häkchen auf "registrieren" klicken.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

> Ich hab dann mal hingemailt von wegen sie sei noch nicht volljährig. Antwort per Mail dauerte, kam mit androhung sollte nen Perso Kopie senden da es sich um vorsetzlichen Betrug handel so das sie Schadensersatz forden können und würden. Ich hab nichts gedroht nur geschrieben das ich,wir langsam keine Lust mehr haben diesen dubiosen machenschaften tatenlos gegenüber zu stehn. Finde zwar viel zu simsen.de aber irgendwie nie das passende. Auch sollte ich mich wiederholen, hat jemand nen Rat. Danke euch allen. LG



das gleich problem habe ich auch oder sagmamal so ähnlich ich habe behauptet das ich minderjärhrig bin um aus dieser sache rauszukommen. Danach habe die das gleiche von mir verlangt und wollten gegen mich strafrechtlich vorgehen....

Also ich bin mir sicher das sich keiner von denen traut zur polizei zu gehen geschweigeden vor gericht da gegen die verantwortlichen sowiso schon vorgegangen wird....

Gib nicht deiner Tochter die Schuld den Simsen.de ist an dem ganzen Schlamasel verantwortlich.

Würde raten auf keinen fall zu bezahlen und auch keine Kopie zu schicken.  Besteht auf euer Wiederrufsrecht und last euch nicht von diesen leuten verar..... 

Im Notfall wendet euch an die Verbraucherzentrale die können euch bestimmt weiterhelfen.

gruß


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

hallo, habe gleich bei 2 anbietern rechungen bekommen, smscase.de un hello-sms.de! wurde mit inkassobescheid gedroht! Scheine ich ja net die  sein. ein befreundeter staatsanwalt würd strafantrag stellen, soll soviel betroffene wie möglich zusammenbekommen°, wer würde sich bereiterklären??
meldet euch bitte einfach auf meine eMail: [email protected]
wär echt klasse wenn wir ein paar zusammenbekommen würden! weil dann ziehen sie meistens den schwanz ein und ziehen sich zurück!
mfg Aline


_E-mail-addi gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction  _


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

Aline schrieb:
			
		

> ein befreundeter staatsanwalt würd strafantrag stellen


Wenn es darum geht, möglicherweise irreführende Angebote vom Markt zu beseitigen, ist das Wettbewerbsrecht der effektivere und schnellere Weg als das Strafrecht. Bevor eine Werbung strafbar ist, ist sie schon eine ganze Weile unlauter, da die Unlauterkeitsschwelle niedriger liegt.

Mit Abmahnung und einstweiliger Verfügung kann ein Anbieter erheblich schneller "gestoppt" werden als mit langsamen Ermittlungen und Strafverhandlungen.

Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

un wie mach ich das genau??
gebt mir doch genaue tips was ich als nächstes tun soll!!![/b]


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

Aline schrieb:
			
		

> un wie mach ich das genau??
> gebt mir doch genaue tips was ich als nächstes tun soll!!!


Was willst Du denn tun?


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2006)

na auf jeden fall nicht das geld bezahlen.... sind durch die beiden insgesamt 180 €.. un nächstes jahr wieder 84, wobei einer der beiden ja nur die rechnug geschickt hat un sich seitdem nimmer gemeldet hat, smscase schun die 2. (un "letzte" ) mahnung geschickt hat!
da ich kein geld habe (schülerin bin) kann ich das geld euch net bezahlen.... bin aber 19, also mündig
hab aber keine lust auf ne strafanzeige von deren seite, da ich mich auch betrogen fühle^^


----------



## rolf76 (22 März 2006)

Ich meine, dass Du hier alles notwendige Wissen finden kannst:

Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER<

Falls Du daraus nicht schlau wirst, kannst Du Dich z.B. an die Beratungsstellen der Verbraucherzentralen  oder an einen Anwalt wenden.


----------



## Andrew (22 März 2006)

@ Aline,

wäre auch dabei falls du etwas unternimmst!
Hab auch schon das zweite Schreiben vom Inkassobüro erhalten!
Wann läuft bei dir die Frist ab?
bei mri am 25.3. (da muss spätestens der Zahlungseingang bei dene erfolgen)!
Solchen Anbietern muss einfach das Handwerk gelegt werden!

Grüße,
Andrew


----------



## Wembley (22 März 2006)

Simsen.de ist sehr variabel. So gibt es auch nach der "Transparenzoffensive" ein "All-in-one"-Fenster mit dementsprechender Werbung davor.

1) Die Bewerbung - siehe Screenshot 1 - meistens ganz unauffällig oben, drunter wird ganz groß für seriöse Firmen geworben. Der eine oder andere wird glauben, beides gehört zusammen, was aber nicht stimmt. Jedenfalls führt der Klick auf den "Tipp" direkt zu Screenshot 2:

2) Die "All-in-one"-Lösung von S**sen.de. Anmeldeformular und Absende-Button in einem Fenster. Wie früher halt. Das Wort gratis kommt halt nicht mehr vor. Aber das wird ja vorher schon erledigt. Wichtiger Text steht ganz unten, man muss wieder scrollen. Screenshot 2, der dies darstellen soll, wurde bei einer Auflösung von 1152x864 im Vollbildmodus gemacht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Babsi (23 März 2006)

*SMS trend*

Hallo,

ich dachte ich hätte jetzt meine Ruhe von diesem Verein, aber gestern
habe ich dann nach 1 Monat einen Brief vom Pro Inkasso bekommen.

Eine 2. Mahnung wie angeführt habe ich nie erhalten.

Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten. Werde denen mal meinen Wiederruf usw.
zusenden. Mal schaun.

Auf alle Fälle werde ich nicht bezahlen.

Gruss
Babsi


----------



## jogybehr (23 März 2006)

*SMS-Trend*

Hallo,

auch ich bin auf simsen.de und sms-trend reingefallen. Ich wollte lediglich an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen und war mir nicht bewusst, einen Vertrag mit denen eingegangen zu sein. Aus dem Vertrag mit simsen.de bin ich mittlerweile raus, da ich mich vor dem 01.02.06 an dem Gewinspiel angemeldet habe. Für das Gratis-Gewinnspiel von sms-trend habe ich mich am 15.01.06 angemeldet, und schon 2 Mahnungen von denen erhalten. Gestern bekam ich dann ein Schreiben von Proinkasso, in dem ich zur Zahlung von 160,21€ aufgefordert werde. Habe heute meinen Wiederuf per email und per Einschreiben an sms-trend geschickt. Von den Gratis SMS habe ich noch keine einzige genutzt. Kann ich sonst noch irgendwelche Schritte einleiten oder sollte ich erstmal abwarten? Werde natürlich nicht bezahlen, für was denn auch! Bin für weitere Tips dankbar.


----------



## rolf76 (23 März 2006)

*Re: SMS-Trend*



			
				jogybehr schrieb:
			
		

> wollte lediglich an dem Gewinnspiel teilnehmen und war mir nicht bewusst, einen Vertrag mit denen eingegangen zu sein.


Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER<,
 dort auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?"). 

Diese Ausführungen können nur einen Überblick geben, eine individuelle Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall aber nicht ersetzen. Rechtsberatung erhält man bei den Verbraucherzentralen und bei Anwälten.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

jeder der sich bereit erklär mit zu machen meldet sich einfach bei mir, da ich hier keine addy reinschrieben darf, kommt auf die homepage
*[...]*
im gb steht meine addy un meldet euch, 
wir sind bisher zu 2. un waren bei smscase.de, sms-heute.de un simsing.de (mittlerweile smsbonus.de oder so)
meldet euch bitte
mfg aline

*[Verlinkung gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## stieglitz (23 März 2006)

@aline
und warum meldest du dich nicht hier an, dann kann man per PN kommunizieren.
Kostet nichts und tut nicht weh.
Deine URL wir sich sowieso editiert.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

traue mich aber jetzt nimmer mich anzumelden :-(
irgednwo, sonst kommen noch weitere rechnungen


----------



## rolf76 (23 März 2006)

Also ich hab hier bisher noch keine Rechnung von Heiko erhalten.

Man kann das Forum aber freiwillig (auch als Gast) unterstützen und sich an den Traffic- und Serverkosten beteiligen, siehe näher hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5021


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> traue mich aber jetzt nimmer mich anzumelden :-(



Genau: Geschieht meiner Mutter ganz Recht, wenn ich an den Fingern frier, was kauft sie mir keine  Handschuhe....


----------



## UlliZ (23 März 2006)

*weitere rechnungen*

@gast: hier bei computerbetrug.de kannste Dich ruhig anmelden, die schicken ganz bestimmt dann keine Rechnung über 84, 120 oder sonstwelche Euronen. Das hier ist nämlich vollkommen gratis, wenn auch nicht kostenlos if u know what I mean   0


----------



## Linchen2207 (23 März 2006)

jaaa habe mich ja angemeldet war ja nurn witz, ok, wer mitmachen will schreib mir einfach....
geh morgen mal zum verbraucherschutz.... dann kann ich näheres sagen!!!
mfg


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2006)

Ich bin auch immer noch bei sms-tr**d am Start. Zumindest vermute ich das mal, obwohl ich schon seit einiger Zeit nichts mehr von ihnen gehört habe. Auf die 2. Mahnung von Pro**kasso habe ich einfach gar nicht mehr reagiert. Mal sehen, wer von den beiden sich jetzt wieder meldet.


----------



## kevin1 (23 März 2006)

Ja,bestimmt,wenn wir nicht bezahlen,würden wir nicht in den Knast gehen,das ist sicher.Also,nicht zahlen


----------



## FischFuss (23 März 2006)

könnt Ihr euch bei SMSCase noch einloggen? Ich hab das versucht, und da ich das Passwort nicht mehr hatte wollte ich mir das an meine Handy-Nr mit der ich mich da angemeldet hatte zuschicken lassen. Doch nachdem ich meine Handy-Nr eingetragen und "Daten anfordern" geklickt hab kam: "Die eingegebene Handynummer ist nicht in der Datenbank eingetragen"
Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## Maverick (23 März 2006)

*SMS-Trend*

Hallo Leute,
ich bin auch aus allen Wolken gefallen, als ich Anfang Februar die Mahnung von Jens H. aus S. über 84 € erhalten habe. Habe daraufhin erstmal ganz freundlich hingeschrieben und mitgeteilt, dass ich zwar ein Handy gewinnen wollte, aber keineswegs SMS versenden wolle und daher an einem Abo kein Interesse habe und bei meiner Gewinnspielteilnahme an einen Widerruf, der erforderlich sein soll, überhaupt keinen Gedanken verschwendet habe. Darauf hin tat sich bis letzte Woche nichts bis ich von P*o*nkasso plötzlich die Zahlungsaufforderung in meiner Mailbox hatte. Seit dem habe ich bestimmt hundert Beiträge im Netz gefunden von ähnlichen Fällen bzw. wo es genauso abgelaufen ist mit dem Gratis Handy etc. Heute bin ich bei der Verbraucherzentrale in Münster gewesen bei einer sehr netten Frau S[], die mir sofort sehr viel Mut gemacht, gegen diese Form von [] vorzugehen. Die vielen gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, die sie aufgezählt hat mit den entsprechenden Paragraphen, die nicht rechtlich eingehalten wurden, konnte ich mir nicht merken. Gegen eine Gebühr von 18 € habe ich eine Vollmacht hinterlegt. Mit dieser wird jetzt die nette Frau S[] sowohl Herrn H. als auch der Firma P. aus H. anschreiben und die Aborechnung mit den Inkassogebühren anfechten. Kopien der Schreiben bekomme ich automatisch zugeschickt, auch von den evt. Antworten. Sollte die sich erst bei mir melden, soll ich diese an die VZ Münster weiterleiten und sie erledigt dann auch die nächsten Schriftwechsel.
Ich bin jetzt guter Dinge und vertraue auf den Verbraucherschutz, dass er in der Lage ist, mir zu helfen. Werde Euch informieren wie es weitergeht.

*[Virenscanner: Namen sowie ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (24 März 2006)

*4get Proinkasso*

Hallo an alle Betroffenen!

Habe in weiteren Foren gestöbert und diese Ergebnisse gefunden:

*Proinkasso ist nicht mehr im BDIU - Bundesverband geführt*

und hier zur Kontrolle das *Mitgliederverzeichnis des BDIU*.

Trotz Allem habe ich ein Mail an den BDIU geschrieben und warte auf Antwort!

Sobald etwas kommt, gebe ich Bescheid!

Alles Gute und viel Erfolg an alle!

_[Links angepasst. Die Information ist schon alt. (bh)]_


----------



## Andrew (24 März 2006)

habe ja meinen 2ten Brief von MediaFinanz zur Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen.
Darin hieß es, das nach dieser frist es ohne weiter Vorankündigungen zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren kommt.
Und heute erhalte ich eine Email, wo sie mir wieder 3 Tage Zeit geben!
Bin ja gespannt, ob die zum gerichtlichen Übergehen, also ich befürchte dabei gar nichts, hab mich zu der zeit angemeldet als dort das layout noch nicht überholt war und alles sehr unübersichtlich war!

Grüße,
Andrew


----------



## FischFuss (24 März 2006)

*Re: 4get Proinkasso*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an alle Betroffenen!
> 
> Habe in weiteren Foren gestöbert und diese Ergebnisse gefunden:
> 
> ...




Sehr interessant: Media Finanz Inkassogesellschaft - die beauftragten von S*SCase sind dort auch nicht verzeichnet!


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*sms-trend rechnung*

Hallo ihr lieben.
habe heute einen brief von der proinkasso bekommen, dass ich wegen sms-tr... noch 160€ offen hätte. Aber ich hatte mich dort nie angemeldet und die haben auch eine falsche IP-Adresse von mir, auch anscheinend eine falsche e-mail adresse, da ich nie eine Mahnung bekommen hatte.
Also hat da jemand meine Daten missbraucht, was kann ich dagegen jetzt machen? Anzeige erstellen?
Wäre nett, wenn jemand mir eine Antwort geben könnte. Danke


----------



## Wembley (25 März 2006)

*Re: sms-trend rechnung*



			
				meli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ihr lieben.
> habe heute einen brief von der proinkasso bekommen, dass ich wegen sms-tr... noch 160€ offen hätte. Aber ich hatte mich dort nie angemeldet und die haben auch eine falsche IP-Adresse von mir, auch anscheinend eine falsche e-mail adresse, da ich nie eine Mahnung bekommen hatte.
> Also hat da jemand meine Daten missbraucht, was kann ich dagegen jetzt machen? Anzeige erstellen?
> Wäre nett, wenn jemand mir eine Antwort geben könnte. Danke



Also wenn du dich dort nie angemeldet hast, dann hast du keinen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Aus. Fertig. Denn wie möchte der Anbieter dann deinen Vertragsabschluss beweisen, sollte diese Geschichte vor Gericht gehen? Denn den Beweis muss er antreten und nicht du musst den Nichtabschluss des Vertrages beweisen. Letzteres würde auch schwer gehen.


> Anzeige erstellen?


Ich würde sagen, das ist das Problem des Anbieters. Soll doch er zur Polizei rennen. Abgesehen davon, dass es bei diesem Anbieter eh schon wurscht ist, ob er ein Problem mehr oder weniger hat.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*DUBIOSE INKASSO-BÜROS*

Hallo an alle!

Ein kleiner Hinweis zu Inkasso-Mahnschreiben (hab leider schon ein paar erhalten):

Eine KOSTENPFLICHTIGE Telefonnummer ist bei einem ordentlichen Inkassounternehmen NIE angegeben!!!

Bei JEDEM ordentlichen Inkassobüro ist eine Ansprechperson durch eine UNTERSCHRIFT und/oder eine NAMENSKÜRZEL angegeben!

FALLS IHR EUCH NICHT SICHER SEID SCHREIBT AN DEN BDIU (LINK S.WEITER OBEN)

PS: Ich warte immernoch auf Antwort, aber wir haben ja Wochenende...


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Jetzt werden auch die Bewerber für solche sms-Anbieter böse, weil sie ihre Felle (bzw. ihre Provisionen) davonschwimmen sehen..  Habe dabei diesen post aufgeschnappt, der auch für uns nicht ganz uninteressant sein dürfte:



> Warum läßt sich eigentlich jemand überhaupt mit "Schreiben Sie eine Rechnung" o.ä. hinhalten oder beauftragt (sinnlos!) ein Inkassobüro? Im Zweifel müssen Kosten eines Inkassobüros nicht vom Schuldner getragen werden, und außerdem dürfen Inkassobüros keine streitigen Fälle übernehmen. Zudem dürfen sie nicht gerichtlich tätig werden, d.h. der Vorgang muß dann noch einmal zum Anwalt herübergereicht werden, wenn geklagt werden muß. Zeitverlust = in der Vollstreckung bares Geld


----------



## Reducal (26 März 2006)

das Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> > ... außerdem dürfen Inkassobüros keine streitigen Fälle übernehmen....


...was einige Unternehmen oder Anwälte nicht davon abhält, es dennoch zu tun. Immerhin wir die Rechtmäßigkeit des Inkassoauftrages in der Regel nicht geprüft.


----------



## Maverick (26 März 2006)

*SMS Ab*ocke*

Hallo liebe Mitbetroffene,
ich habe mal so nur für mich darüber nachgedacht, was denn wohl passieren würde, wenn der gute Herr Jens H. aus S. und die eingeschaltete Firma P*o*nkasso von uns allen eine E-Mail bekommen würde, mit einem Bezug zum strittigen Abo und einem Attachment von ein paar MB - kann ein nettes Bild sein, oder eine andere große Datei - wie würden denn wohl die Mailserver damit fertig werden? Gehen die dann in die Knie? Es ist nicht so, dass ich irgend jemand zu einer Straftat auffordern wollte, sondern ich habe nur so für mich über eine kleine Gemeinheit nachgedacht - das soll jetzt keine Rache sein - damit ich das Gefühl behalte, nicht ganz wehrlos zu sein. Das Bearbeiten von unerwünschten E-Mails kostet ja erwiesenermassen richtig Geld in der Verwaltung. Davon bekomme ich zwar auch keine Bestätigung, dass meine Vertragsanfechtung akzeptiert wird, aber ich fühle mich einfach besser. Das mag jetzt kleingeistig und naiv sein - aber darüber nachdenken ist ja wohl erlaubt.
Gruss an alle


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

Gibt es hier auch Betroffene der A. &. M. Schm. GbR? Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich habe inzwischen meinen Mahnbescheid bekommen, was passiert danach?


----------



## Wembley (26 März 2006)

suzie schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es hier auch Betroffene der A. &. M. Schm. GbR? Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich habe inzwischen meinen Mahnbescheid bekommen, was passiert danach?



Da gibt es schon einen Thread:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13875&start=0

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wavestar0759 (26 März 2006)

Und schon versuchen wir es mit einer neuen Masche. :dagegen:  Heute Nacht kam folgende Mail bei mir an: 





> Sie wurden ausgewählt 100 SMS Gratis zu Verschicken:
> 
> http://***.sim-sen.tv/
> 
> ...


Wenn man einen der Links anklickt landet, man wie bekannt auf einer Seite, wo nichts von Kosten steht :evil:
Selbst für die Teilnahme am Gewinnspiel wollen die sämtliche Daten haben. Ich glaub´ doch, mein Hamster hat Fieber :x 
Zumal ich mit denen noch keine einzige Mail über diesen Account gewechselt habe. Ich glaube das wird jetzt mal Zeit für die Verbraucherzentrale- von wegen Verstoß gegen das UWG-Gesetz :lol:


----------



## sascha (27 März 2006)

> Ich glaube das wird jetzt mal Zeit für die Verbraucherzentrale- von wegen Verstoß gegen das UWG-Gesetz



Ganz grundsätzlich gesagt: Wenn es um Spam für deutsche Anbieter geht, kann man sich auch an die Wettbewerbszentrale wenden. Die reagieren ziemlich allergisch auf solche Aktionen. 

http://www.wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/spam/formular.asp?bereich=2


----------



## Wembley (27 März 2006)

> Sie wurden ausgewählt 100 SMS Gratis zu Verschicken:


Da haben wir sie wieder - die "100 SMS *Gratis*".
"Sie wurden ausgewählt" - Dem User soll ein Gefühl der Exklusivität vermittelt werden. 



> Schnell kostenlos Anmelden -> Begrenzte Promoaktion.


Schon wieder das Wort "kostenlos". 
"*Begrenzte* Promoaktion" - Damit sollen wohl die "Zu schön, um wahr zu sein"-Zweifler überzeugt werden.

So schaut also die "Transparenzoffensive" von simsen aus. Man sollte die Bewerbung immer im Auge behalten, wenn es darum geht, ein Angebot zu bewerten, ob es irreführende Züge in sich trägt oder nicht. Ob solche Mails von V.F. höchstpersönlich stammen oder von einem seiner Werber, spielt dabei  eine ziemlich untergeordnete Rolle.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## ecks0ne (27 März 2006)

Hatte ca. 4 Wochen nichts von diesem Spassverein (s****n.de) gehört, dann vor 3 Wochen die Zweite Mahnung. Daraufhin habe ich mich an die E-Mail Addi gewandt ([email protected]) und bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten.

Meint ihr die Sache ist gegessen, oder kommt dann evtl. mal nach nem halben Jahr ne Rechung vom Inkasso Unternehmen?

Der Brief von der Verbraucherzentrale hat ja auch nichts gebracht. Die S*****e sind ja nicht mal auf den Inhalt des Briefes eingegangen.


----------



## FischFuss (27 März 2006)

ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr die Sache ist gegessen, oder kommt dann evtl. mal nach nem halben Jahr ne Rechung vom Inkasso Unternehmen?



Die Sache ist garantiert nicht gegessen und als nächstes kommt was vom Inkassobüro. Aber keine Panik - einfach ignorieren, so wie die das mit Deinem Schreiben auch machen. BLOS NICHT ZAHLEN


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Habe auch nach zwei Mahnungen von Pro***asso als Letztes am 09.03. ein Schreiben von sim**.de erhalten, dass mein Widerspruch  nicht fristgerecht eingegangen wäre. Habe mir dann die Mühe gespart, nochmal zu antworten. Mal sehen, ob noch was von denen kommt.


----------



## kevin1 (27 März 2006)

Gibt es hier  Betroffene von smsfeverr?


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2006)

Kaum gepostet, schon ist die 3. Mahnung von Pro**asso eingetroffen.


----------



## Lady_Lara (28 März 2006)

*STELLUNGNAHME BDIU*

Habe folgendes Mail bekommen, ich möchte hiermit alle aufrufen, an jenen genannten Herren zu schreiben, faxen,....

_Sehr geehrte Frau ******,
 das Unternehmen Proinkasso GmbH in Hanau ist nicht mehr Mitglied unseres Verbandes. Mangels Einwirkungsmöglichkeiten können wir Ihnen daher nicht behilflich sein. Da Inkassounternehmen der Aufsicht des jeweiligen Gerichtspräsidenten unterstehen, können Sie sich an den Präsidenten des Landgerichts Hanau, Nußallee 17, 63450 Hanau, Fax (06181) 297 101, wenden. [...] 
_

Bitte schreibt alle 
*1. einen eingeschriebenen Einspruch an Proink****, und
2. an den Präsidenten des Landgerichts Hanau, Nußallee 17, 63450 Hanau, Fax (06181) 297 101*
mit der Schilderung des Falles! Aber bitte sachlich und "wohlerzogen" bleiben, je seriöser (OHNE Kraftausdrücke!!!) das rüberkommt, desto bessere Chancen haben wir alle!

Vergeßt aber NICHT den Einspruch und legt das Mail von s*s-tr**d bei, in welchem gesagt wird, dass keine weiteren Zahlungen verlangt werden! (Sofern vorhanden, wäre gut!) Kopfzeilen des Mails nicht vergessen!

*Ich werde heute noch einen Musterbrief hier veröffentlichen, der von jedem adaptiert werden kann!*


----------



## Lady_Lara (28 März 2006)

*Landesgericht Hanau*

Hab hier noch die HP gefunden:

Landgericht Hanau

Und eine Mail-Adr.:

[email protected]

@Admin: weiß nicht genau, wie ich die eingeben soll, bitte gegebenenfalls korrigieren! Rausstreichen wäre eher weniger kostruktiv...
DANKE!


----------



## Lady_Lara (28 März 2006)

*Briefe*

Hallöle!

Wie versprochen, hier einige Beispiele!

*Ich ersuche jedoch jeden Einzelnen DRINGENDST, falls er/sie einen dieser Briefe verwendet, ihn gemäß der eigenen Daten und des eigenen Problems abzuändern!*

Diese Briefe sind als HILFESTELLUNG gedacht, und KEIN verbindlicher Ratschlag.
Die Benützung geschieht auf eigene Verantwortung! Ich kann somit keinesfalls rechtlich für eventuelle Folgen belangt werden.

Attachments: 

Brief.doc = Brief an den Präsidenten des Landgerichts Hanau
1.doc = "Anhang1"
2.doc = "Anhang2"
3.doc = "Anhang3", kann auch als Beispiel-Einspruchs-Brief für Proink...o benutzt werden!!!


----------



## Lady_Lara (28 März 2006)

*Brief*

Den eigentlichen Brief wollte's anscheinend nicht.
Hier der nächste Versuch!


----------



## FischFuss (29 März 2006)

Hallo Lady_Lara,
hab mir Deine Anhänge mal angesehen und anscheinend ist Dir da ein denkfehler unterlaufen:

Du hast den Vertrag - der ja für ein Jahr läuft gekündigt. Wenn nicht anders beschrieben gild das für den nächstmöglichen Termin. Da der Vertrag für EIN Jahr läuft bist Du erst nach Ablauf dieses ersten Jahres aus dem Vertrag raus, mußt aber für das erste Jahr zahlen. Rein Sachlich gesehen ist das also korrekt was die Dir schreiben - mal abgesehen davon das es in meinen Augen trotzdem abzocke ist.

Du hättest den Vertrag nicht kündigen sollen, sondern Widerrufen bzw. anfechten und behaupten, das er erst garnicht zu stande gekommen sei.

Aber wie auch immer - erstmal nichts zahlen aber alles was Du geschickt bekommst aufheben, man weis ja nie ob mans nicht noch mal braucht!


----------



## KatzenHai (29 März 2006)

*Re: Briefe*



			
				Lady_Lara schrieb:
			
		

> Wie versprochen, hier einige Beispiele!
> 
> *Ich ersuche jedoch jeden Einzelnen DRINGENDST, falls er/sie einen dieser Briefe verwendet, ihn gemäß der eigenen Daten und des eigenen Problems abzuändern!*
> 
> ...


@Lady Lara: Vielen Dank für die gut gemeinten Beispiele.

@Alle anderen: Ich kann nicht zur Verwendung dieser Schreiben raten. Ein Einwand ist ja bereits zuvor gepostet worden.
Ein zweiter Einwand ist, dass der arme (mir unbekannte) Präsident des Landgerichts ganz gewiss keine Ratschläge geben wird, wie weiter zu verfahren ist. Das ist nicht seine Aufgabe, dafür bekommt er kein Gehalt - und dafür hat er auch gar keine Zeit. Er ist nämlich u.a. Aufsichtsbehörde für Unternehmen mit Inkassoerlaubnis - und in dieser Funktion kann eine Meldung an ihn Sinn haben. Er prüft dann nämlich, ob das Unternehmen (dem er die Erlaubnis erteilt hat) alles ordnungsgemäß macht.

Im Übrigen: Jeder Falls ist anders - Musterschreiben sind quasi unmöglich.


----------



## rolf76 (29 März 2006)

Sehr schön erklärt wird das rechtliche Vorgehen auch hier:

www.vis-recht.bayern.de/de/left/handel/vertragsarten/abo-fallen.htm


----------



## Anonymous (29 März 2006)

also ich habe simsen.de gedroht das ich mich einer Gruppe anschliese die mit einen staatsanwalt zusammenarbeitet und gegen simsen.de vorgehen will. Danach habe sie sich nimmer bei mir gemeldet


----------



## Reducal (29 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich mich einer Gruppe anschliese die mit einen staatsanwalt zusammenarbeitet....


Gibt es die wirklich?


----------



## DNA2 (29 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich nicht.

Sonst ist's hin mit Unschuldsvermutung und neutraler Ermittlung ...

:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2006)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich nicht.


So wie die eine Seite hohle  Drohungen  ausstößt, können das  auch andere.
 So wie sich das anonyme Posting liest, glaube ich das eher.

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 März 2006)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muß es die denn geben, um damit zaunpfahltechnisch winken zu können?
Abzocker und deren Inkassobüros drohen auch gerne mit der Schufa, ohne das dahinter irgendwelche Substanz stecken würde...  
Ein wenig Waffengleichheit™ schadet doch nicht wirklich, oder?

MfG
L.


----------



## Lady_Lara (29 März 2006)

@ FischFuss & KatzenHai: Bitte GENAU lesen, das ist anscheinend allgemeines Problem!!!

Ich hatte (viel) früher als Gast schon mal geschrieben, dass ich rechtzeitig gekündigt hatte (ging auch deutlich aus meinen Schreiben hervor, bitte GENAU LESEN!), und s*s-tr**d meine Kündigung nicht akzeptiert hatte.
Und normalerweise ist eine Kündigung innerhalb der 14 Tage Kündigungs-Frist ganz normal eine Kündigung eines Vertrages, und nichts anderes.

Alle, die ihren Vertrag nicht innerhalb dieser Frist gekündigt haben, -sorry, aber normalerweise SCHAUT man, bevor man etwas abschickt, oder zumindest am nächsten Tag. Und ein Vertrag ist nach 14 Tagen Kündigungsfrist eben ein dann gültiger Vertrag.

Sorry ist so. Und wenn alle so genau lesen, wundert mich nichts mehr...

Hab mit einigen Leuten vom Gericht bei mir gesprochen, wenn es Personen gibt, deren Fall wie bei mir ist, die also WIRKLICH RECHT haben, die können meine Musterbriefe problemlos adaptieren.

Ich glaube, hier sollte mal überhaupt geklärt werden, welche Forderungen GERECHTFERTIGT sind, und welche nicht!!!


----------



## KatzenHai (29 März 2006)

Lady_Lara schrieb:
			
		

> @ FischFuss & KatzenHai: Bitte GENAU lesen, das ist anscheinend allgemeines Problem!!!


Ok, dann lese ich's noch mal.

:gruebel:



			
				Lady_Lara schrieb:
			
		

> Und normalerweise ist eine Kündigung innerhalb der 14 Tage Kündigungs-Frist ganz normal eine Kündigung eines Vertrages, und nichts anderes. (...) Und ein Vertrag ist nach 14 Tagen Kündigungsfrist eben ein dann gültiger Vertrag.


Kann es sein, dass du Kündigung mit Widerruf verwechselst?
Ein *Widerruf* der hier gemeinten Art ist eine Besonderheit des Fernabsatzrechts - und meistens an die 14-Tage-Frist gekoppelt.

Eine *Kündigung* ist eine in jedem Vertrag mögliche Erklärung: "Ich will nicht mehr" - völlig egal, ob Verbraucher oder Unternehmer, Fernabsatz oder nicht, 14 Tage oder später ... Bei einer Kündigung ist allerdings dann immer die Frage, auf welchen Zeitpunkt hin sie wirksam wird, sofort ("fristlos") oder zum (nächsten) vereinbarten Kündigungszeitpunkt.



			
				Lady_Lara schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry ist so. Und wenn alle so genau lesen, wundert mich nichts mehr...



Sorry ist so. Und wenn alle so genau juristische Fachbegriffe benutzen, wundert mich nichts mehr...


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2006)

Meiner laienhaften Ansicht nach ändert eine Kündigung nichts an einem bestehenden Vertrag, sondern zielt auf dessen Beendigung nach Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit. Hier also frühestens nach 1 Jahr.

Ein Widerruf hingegen erklärt das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages von vorneherein für nichtig.

Was mich aber gewundert hat, dass es in den Entlassungsschreiben des Betreibers hieß. Wir akzeptieren Ihre "Kündigung", woraus ja eigentlich keine Befreiung von Zahlungen bis zum Ablauf der Vertragszeit abzuleiten wäre.


----------



## Lady_Lara (30 März 2006)

Der Vertrag kommt in dem Moment zustande, in dem sich der User anmeldet.

Komisch, im Fernabsatzgesetz ist keine Rede von Widerruf...

*Wenn KatzenHai doch Rechtsanwalt (lt. Profil) ist, warum übernimmt er dann nicht eine Sammelklage...?*

Auszug: Das Fernabsatzgesetz (BGBl. I Nr. 185/1999) schreibt dem Unternehmer gewisse Informationspflichten vor und räumt den Konsumenten ein Rücktrittsrecht von sieben Werktagen ein. Es tritt am 1. Juni 2000 in Kraft.

Geltung
Es gilt für alle Verträge, die unter ausschließlicher Verwendung eines oder mehrerer Fernkommunikationsmittel geschlossen werden (beispielsweise alle öffentlichen Dienste des Internets, Telefon, Teleshopping und alle Arten von Drucksachen). Das bedeutet, daß ein persönlicher Kontakt von Angesicht zu Angesicht vor Vertragsschluß die Geltung des Fernabsatzgesetzes ausschließt. Ebenfalls ausgeschlossen ist die Anwendung für Verträge:
über Finanzdienstleistungen
über den Bau und den Verkauf von Immobilien
die unter Verwendung von Warenautomaten oder automatisierten Geschäftsräumen geschlossen werden
und Versteigerungen.

Rücktrittsrecht 
Die Rücktrittsfrist für im Fernabsatz geschlossene Verträge oder einer im Fernabsatz abgegebenen Vertragserklärung beträgt sieben Werktage, wobei der Samstag nicht als Werktag zählt. Sie beginnt bei Verträgen über die Lieferung von Waren mit dem Tag ihres Eingangs beim Verbraucher, bei Verträgen über die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen mit dem Tag des Vertragsabschlusses. Es genügt, wenn die Rücktrittserklärung innerhalb der Frist abgesendet wird.

Es besteht kein Rücktrittsrecht bei Verträgen über
Dienstleistungen, mit deren Ausführung dem Verbraucher gegenüber vereinbarungsgemäß innerhalb von sieben Werktagen ab Vertragsabschluß begonnen wird,
Waren oder Dienstleistungen, deren Preis von der Entwicklung der Sätze auf den Finanzmärkten, auf die der Unternehmer keinen Einfluß hat, abhängt,
Waren, die nach Kundenspezifikationen angefertigt werden, die eindeutig auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sind, die auf Grund ihrer Beschaffenheit nicht für eine Rücksendung geeignet sind, die schnell verderben können oder deren Verfallsdatum überschritten würde,
Audio- oder Videoaufzeichnungen oder Software, sofern die gelieferten Sachen vom Verbraucher entsiegelt worden sind,
Zeitungen, Zeitschriften und Illustrierte mit Ausnahme von Verträgen über periodische Druckschriften (§ 26 Abs. 1 Z 1),
Wett- und Lotterie-Dienstleistungen sowie
Hauslieferungen oder Freizeit-Dienstleistungen (§ 5c Abs. 4 Z 1 und 2).

Tritt der Verbraucher vom Vertrag zurück, so hat Zug um Zug der Unternehmer die vom Verbraucher geleisteten Zahlungen zu erstatten und den vom Verbraucher auf die Sache gemachten notwendigen und nützlichen Aufwand zu ersetzen sowie der Verbraucher die empfangenen Leistungen zurückzustellen und dem Unternehmer ein angemessenes Entgelt für die Benützung, zu zahlen. An Kosten dürfen dem Verbraucher nur die unmittelbaren Kosten der Rücksendung auferlegt werden, sofern die Parteien dies vereinbart haben.

Tritt der Verbraucher von einem im Fernabsatz geschlossenen Vertrag zurück, bei dem das Entgelt für die Ware oder Dienstleistung ganz oder teilweise durch einen vom Unternehmer oder in wirtschaftlicher Einheit von einem Dritten (§ 18 ) gewährten Kredit finanziert wird, so gilt der Rücktritt auch für den Kreditvertrag.

Noch Fragen?[/b]


----------



## Reducal (30 März 2006)

Lady_Lara schrieb:
			
		

> Ist KatzenHai ein Jurist?
> 
> Noch Fragen?


Ja, was bist Du von Beruf und kennst Du Dich mit den Funktionen des Boards aus? Falls nicht, dann klicke mal auf das Profil von Katzenhai oder gleich > hier <. Dort steht, dass er kein Metzger ist.


----------



## Lady_Lara (30 März 2006)

Ein Widerruf ist nur unter bestimmten Umständen anzuwenden, wenn der Vertrag unter rechtswidrigen Umständen geschlossen wurde.

Ein Rücktritt ist der Ausstieg aus einem verbindlichen Vertrag innerhalb einer gesetzten Frist.

Wie schon erwähnt, wenn wir hier wirklich ein paar Anwälte haben, warum tun die dann nichts...?


----------



## rolf76 (30 März 2006)

@Lady Lara: Bitte beruhige Dich.

Aus Deinem Profil geht hervor, dass Du Jus-Studentin in Wien bist. Daher kannst Du nicht wissen, dass es das Fernabsatzgesetz schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr gibt. Die Einzelheiten zur deutschen Rechtslage hinsichtlich der Bindung an Online-Abos entnimmst Du bitte den Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).

In den AGBs Deines speziellen SMS-Anbieters ist möglicherweise _neben dem auch dort grundsätzlich geltenden gesetzlichen Widerrufsrecht_ eine Kündigung innerhalb einer 14-tägigen Gratis-Testphase vorgesehen. Du streitest Dich offenbar mit dem Anbieter darüber, ob Du innerhalb dieser 14 Tage dein vertragliches Kündigungsrecht ausgeübt hast. Diese spezielle Konstellation lässt sich nicht auf alle hier denkbaren Situationen übertragen. Denn im "Normalfall" wird es darum gehen, ob überhaupt ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande kam (insbesondere bei Minderjährigen), ob ein Widerruf nach dem (nun im BGB geregelten) Fernabsatzrecht fristgerecht erklärt wurde und ob der Vertrag wegen Irrtums angefochten werden kann. In diesen zahlenmäßig am häufigsten problematischen Fragen ist Dein Schreiben schlicht untauglich. Daher sind die Einwände von KatzenHai und FischFuss für die meisten Forenbesucher sehr wichtig, damit sie nicht versehentlich Dein "Musterschreiben" blind verwenden.

Da Du offenbar nicht das deutsche Recht studierst, kannst Du auch nicht wissen, dass das deutsche Recht keine Sammelklage kennt und dass es in diesem Fall nichts gibt, was die hier ehrenamtlich sehr aktiven Juristen außer den allgemeinen Hilfestellungen tun können.

@all: Das hier stimmt nicht:


			
				Lady_Lara schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Widerruf ist nur unter bestimmten Umständen anzuwenden, wenn der Vertrag unter rechtswidrigen Umständen geschlossen wurde.
> Ein Rücktritt ist der Ausstieg aus einem verbindlichen Vertrag innerhalb einer gesetzten Frist.



Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos (blaue Schrift anklicken).


----------



## Teleton (30 März 2006)

Lady_Lara schrieb:
			
		

> Noch Fragen?


Ja, wie gehst Du mit dem Problem um dass das Fernabsatzgesetz seit dem 1.1.2002 nicht mehr gilt, sondern durch die §§ 312 b ff. BGB ersetzt wurde ?
Zum Widerrufsrecht einfach mal in §312 d und 355 BGB schauen.




> Sammelkl....


Sie hat Jehova gesagt.


----------



## Antidialer (30 März 2006)

Lady_Lara schrieb:
			
		

> *Wenn KatzenHai doch Rechtsanwalt (lt. Profil) ist, warum übernimmt er dann nicht eine Sammelklage...?*



Das könnte daran liegen, das es in Deutschland keine Sammelklagen gibt.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 März 2006)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte daran liegen, das es in Deutschland keine Hammelplage gibt.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1474
no further comment   

cp


----------



## Maverick (1 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ein grosses :thumb: auf die Verbraucherzentrale!

Gestern abend habe ich von S*S-Trend, meine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen!!

Von: "sms-trend.de - 50 gratis sms" 
Gesendet: 31.03.06 18:32:20
An: *******
Betreff: Kuendigungsbestaetigung v. SMS-Trend.de


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit bestätigen wir den Eingang Ihres Kündigungsschreibens am
31.03.2006 18:24:49

Der Vertrag wurde hiermit gekündigt. Es entstehen für Sie keinerlei
Kosten.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
Ihr Team von SmS-Trend.de

-----

Jetzt bin ich erst mal gespannt darauf, ob sich P*o*nkasso evtl. auch noch mal meldet!

Nachfolgend der Text des Briefes der Verbraucherzentrale vom 23.03.06 an H. in Saarb.:

Adresse von H.
I*ternet M*dia
L*dwigstr. 68
66*** Saarbrücken

Vorname Name Strasse, PLZ Ort ( natürlich nicht so, sondern mit meinen Daten ) 
Rechnungsnummer: XXXXX/XX

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


wir vertreten die Interessen von Herrn ****. Eine auf uns lautende Vollmacht liegt bei.
Wir beziehen uns auf die oben genannte Rechnung.

Es besteht kein wirksamer Vertrag zwischen Ihnen und Herrn ****, da es nicht zu einer übereinstimmenden Willenserklärung kam. Die von Ihnen verwendete Seite ist irreführend und erweckt des Eindruck eines kostenlosen Angebotes. Eine Übersendung des Codes erfolgte zwar, aber dabei wurden nicht die Verbraucherinformationen und die Belehrung zum Fernabsatz gemäß § 312e BGB bzw. § 1 der BGB-Info VO erteilt.

Würde man einen Vertragsabschluss unterstellen, könnte dieser angefochten werden bzw. jetzt noch wirksam widerrufen werden.
Hilfsweise erklären wir hiermit die Anfechtung und den Widerruf und erwarten die Bestätigung der Ausbuchung der Forderung bis zum 10.04.06.

Wir behalten uns vor, den Sachvwerhalt zur Abmahnung an unseren Beundesverband weiterzuleiten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

----

P*oI*kasso hat gleichzeitig ein Schreiben bekommen:

Sehr geehrte ...

wir vertreten die Interessen von Herrn **** gegenüber Ihrem Mandanten. Die von Ihnen geltend gemachte Forderung besteht nicht.
Es gibt keine entsprechende Anspruchsgrundlage.

Daher wird Herr **** keine Zahlungen an Sie leisten.
Zu Ihrer Information legen wir Ihnen unser Anschreiben an Ihren Mandanten in Kopie bei.

Wir erwarten die Bestätigung der Ausbuchung der Forderung bis zum 10.04.06.

MfG

---

So, ich hoffe das hilft Euch allen etwas weiter und Herr H. sollte sich, wenn alle Mitbetro(g)ffene auch so weit kommen, mal Gedanken machen, ob er nicht in der Schule hätte besser aufpassen sollen, dann hätte er auch einen anständigen Beruf lernen können und müsste sich nicht mit derartig windigen Versuchen beschäftigen, an das ehrlich verdiente Geld anderer Leute zu kommen!


----------



## KatzenHai (1 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Lady_Lara schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn KatzenHai doch Rechtsanwalt (lt. Profil) ist, warum übernimmt er dann nicht eine Sammelklage...?


Stimmt schon, ich bin RA.

Aber 1.
Es gibt in DE tatsächlich (zum Glück) keine Sammelklagen steinigung: Jehova :steinigung

Aber 2.
Vielen Dank zunächst für das in mich gesetzte Vertrauen und die Frage.

Ich müsste solche Mandate aber ablehnen (und mache dies auch konsequent). Hintergrund ist, dass ich in einer auf Mittelstandsberatung ausgerichteten Kanzlei im Spezialgebiet des privaten Baurechts tätig bin und der dazu gehördende Kanzleiapparat gehörige Kosten verursacht.
Für meine eigenen Angelegenheiten kann ich den Kanzleiapparat natürlich kostenfrei nutzen. Meinen Mandanten muss ich aber hierfür Honorare abverlangen (und mache das auch), die zur Mittelstandsberatung und zum Baurecht passend sind. Für Kleinbeträge wie die hier streitigen sind meine üblichen Honorarforderungen unverhältnismäßig.

Kurzum: Ich müsste viel zu viel Honorar verlangen, um den hier Betroffenen zu helfen.

Selbstverständlich kommentiere ich weiterhin gerne Postings, soweit dies nicht in unerlaubte Rechtsberatung ausartet.

Im Übrigen lassen sich über die Anwaltslinkliste von Dialerschutz.de (hier auf die blaue Schrift klicken) Rechtsanwälte finden, die entsprechend spezialisiert sind.


----------



## ecks0ne (3 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich finde es immer wieder witzig, wie sich manche hier aufspielen. Lesen hier und da mal was, behaupten andere würden nix richtig lesen und und und. Und im Endeffekt wissen diese dann am Wenigsten.

Aber mal ne andere Sache.

Nach 2 1/2 Monaten regen Briefverkehrs mit s*****.de bin ich nun endlich raus (denke ich). Selbst nach nem Schreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale und vom Rechtsanwalt kam dieser 0815 Brief, von wegen ich hätte mir die AGB`s durchlesen sollen und son Mist.

Naja, dann hab ich einfach mal ne Mail an [email protected] (oder wie die Addi hieß) geschrieben und siehe da, seit 4 Wochen ist Ruhe. Habe zwar keine Bestätigung erhalten, aber hätte schon längst die 2te Mahnung haben müssen.
Naja, bin mal gespannt, was Herr sim***.de so als nächstes anstellt.

__________________________
P.S.: Hoffe diejenigen, die mein Schreiben von der Verbraucherzentrale per PN erhalten haben, hatten mehr Glück als ich?!


----------



## Babsi (3 April 2006)

*AW: sms trend*

Hallo

ich bekomme zur Zeit verstärkt e-mails von proinkasso.
Die möchten eine Eidesstattliche Erklärung von mir haben.
Ich habe denen den Widerruf an SMS-Trend gesendet - aber 
ich bekomme immer ein Formschreiben. Mittlerweile kann
ich über diesen Verein nur noch lachen.
Ich habe Ihnen geschrieben, dass ich einer Gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzung gelassen entgegen sehe und die Belästigungen per E-mail usw. unterlassen sollen. Bin mal gespannt was noch kommt. Zukünftig werde ich auf nichts mehr antworten. Dieser Verein bekommt keinen Cent von mir. Verfolge ganz gespannt dieses Forum und werde Euch auf dem Laufenden halten

Gruss
Babsi


----------



## FischFuss (4 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

....zum Glück hatte ich mich (wie immer bei Gewinnspielen die ich mitmache) mit einer fake-eMail Adresse angemeldet. Eigentlich aus Spamschutzgründen. Das ich dadurch jetzt Spam der gfanz anderen Art aus dem Weg gehe hätt ich damal nie gedacht. Habe die eMail Adresse längst gelöscht - vor telefonterror brauch ich auch keine Angst zu haben....hab ISDN und eine Telefon-Nr. auch für solche Gewinnspiele reserviert. Anrufer ohne Rufnummeranzeige werden da von vorn herein abgewiesen. 
Das letzte Schreiben von der Inkassofirma liegt über 3 Wochen zurück, seit dem hab ich nix mehr gehört.

Mein Tip: Fast jeder eMail-Anbieter bietet Spamschutz an. GMX z.B. hat eine wunderschöne "Blacklist". eMail-Adressen oder ganze Domains lassen sich da kinderleicht eintragen und dann wird die Annahme dieser Mails verweigert. Für den Absender der unerwünschten Mails sieht das dann so aus als existiere die Empfänger-Adresse nicht mehr.
Bei web.de kann man die unerwünschten Mails zumindest sofort löschen lassen - dann kriegt man auch nicht mehr mit das man penetriert wird. Andere Anbieter haben sicherlich ähnliche Schutzfunktionen.

Irgendwann wirds dann allen Anbietern zu blöd und die geben auf.
Also Leutz, WEHRT EUCH


----------



## ecks0ne (5 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

geile sache.

da haben die sich knappe 4 wochen nicht gemeldet und jetzt bekomme ich nen nen brief von pro invent billing center.
nix mehr mit pro inkasso? komische sache sag ich da nur. vor allem hab ich nur eine woche zeit, ansonsten wollen die rechtliche schritte einleiten.

ab jetzt ist schluss mit lustig. morgen gehe ich zum anwalt und dann wollen wir mal sehen, wer hier was zahlen muss.
witzig finde ich auch, dass s*****.de sich nicht gemeldet hat, auf meine mail an [email protected], aber mir 4 wochen später nen inkasso unternehmen auf den hals schicken.

jaja, ich sag nur dir drogen und davon haben sich die spaßvögel wohl mehr als genug reingezogen


----------



## ecks0ne (5 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hier ist übrings die homepage des inkasso unternehmens: pi-billing-center.de 

gut das die seite schon online ist. die kommt bestimmt erst dann online, wenn meine frist abgelaufen ist. 

aso, möchte man diese "firma" anrufen, dann kostet das pro minute 9 cent.


----------



## Wembley (5 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist übrings die homepage des inkasso unternehmens: pi-billing-center.de


"Smart Internet Solutions" - so kann man das auch nennen. Die Info, dass man gleich online geht, gleich dreisprachig. Wie ein Inkassounternehmen wirken die mit diesem Baustellenauftritt auf den ersten Blick nicht. Allerdings beim Whois-Eintrag werden sie deutlicher.

BTW: Bei simsen.de steht seit mindestens zwei Tagen:



			
				Simsen-Startseite schrieb:
			
		

> Derzeit sind keine Anmeldungen möglich!


Wo man doch gerade wieder voll durchstarten wollte.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> ecks0ne schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pro Invent Wirtschaftsdetektei und Inkasso KG - noch so ein Stern am bekannten Inkassohimmel, einer der sich mit der Thematik auskennt.

@ Lord Sinclair, was hältst Du davon?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (5 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Pro Invent Wirtschaftsdetektei und Inkasso KG - noch so ein Stern am bekannten Inkassohimmel, einer der sich mit der Thematik auskennt.
> 
> @ Lord Sinclair, was hältst Du davon?



Der Pferdehändler aus Kalletal. Das Inkasso-Sammelbecken der "innovativen Geschäftsleute".

Inzwischen kein Mitglied im Bundesverband deutscher Inkassounternehmen e.V. mehr, und auch der Bundesverband deutscher Detektive listet ihn nicht mehr auf.

War ja zu erwarten, dass die ausgerechnet bei dem landen. Inkassiert ja auch für den P.K. und seinen Oxeo-Club.

Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit dem waren jedenfalls positiv (in meinem Sinne).


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Der Pferdehändler aus Kalletal.


Bekommt er nun eine Website spendiert, von den Spezialist**-heute.***, womöglich als Vorschuss? :lol:


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (6 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

vielleicht w*w.pferdeverkauf-heute.c*m ???


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Nein, ich meinte schon die 





> pi-billing-center.de


----------



## lafee (7 April 2006)

*Mitgliedschaft bei smscase Bitte helft mir*

Hallo an Alle 



ich habe die "Schwarze Liste" auf der site :[...] entdeckt. Jedoch habe ich ausversehen oder besser gesagt meine Tochter ein Vertrag mit smscase (dort wo man angeblich 100 sms gratis senden darf) abgeschlossen und nicht  innerhalb der Kündigungsfrist gekündigt. Jetzt schickt mir die Firma ECycle Inh. [...] Mahnungen (Inkassounternehmen) und droht mir jetzt sogar mit einem Vollstreckungsverfahren wenn ich das Geld nicht zahle. Was soll ich jetzt tun das ist doch eine [...] oder. Ist der Vertrag in dem Fall nichtig??

Bitte helft mir! ,:help: 

Gruß lafee


_[Link und einige Wörter entfernt. (bh)
Bitte die NUBs beachten.]_


----------



## rolf76 (7 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<.

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos, dort auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").

Hilfreich finde ich auch den Artikel Abo-Fallen im Internet des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz. 

(Jeweils die blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## Unregistriert (7 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo auch!

Ich lese Euer Forum mit großem Interesse, da ich gleich auf mehrere Unternehmen ..u.a.Probe,Gewinnspiele und Free-Sms reingefallen bin.

Bei Probezauber bin ich nun raus gekommen, die Anderen stehen noch aus.

Ich habe bei Allen Widerspruch eingelegt ( leider erst nach der 14 tägigen Frist, weil mir nicht Bewußt war, einen Vertrag eingegangen zu sein, erst nach Rechnungserhalt)
Doch ich werde nicht bezahlen und werde es darauf ankommen lassen, geschweige denn.. ich könnte auch garnicht zahlen.. weil es wie gesagt, mehrere Anbieter sind, auf die ich reinfiel.(ärger..grrmpf)
Ich wollte einfach nurmal ein Lob aussprechen, dass es sowas wie Euch gibt...

Danke!


Liebe Grüsse
samy


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

kannst du mir dieses schreiben schicken auf meine e-mail [...] bin nähmlich auch reingefallen auf simsen de und noch auf ne andere seite.

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php_


----------



## Susa79 (10 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

*Großes Problem mit Simsen.de*

Hallo an alle Mitbetroffenen,

ich habe mich am 04.01.2006 bei simsen.de angemeldet, um die gratis-sms zu versenden. Wusste aber nicht, dass ich damit einen Vertrag eingehe. Wie auch immer, es kam eine Rechnung. Ich habe diese Rechnung in Höhe von 84 Euro beglichen, weil ich es nicht anders wusste. ABER...jetzt haben sie mir ständig Mahnungen zugesandt und letzte Woche schließlich ein Schreiben der Pro Invent Billing Center KG (HRA 2723 Amtsgericht Lemgo/St.Nr.: 329/5810/0623). Ich soll nun sage und schreibe 138,58 Euro überweisen. 

Wie soll ich mich verhalten? Ich ärgere mich gar nicht so sehr über meine Anmeldung dort, sondern vielmehr über die Frechheit, diese monatlichen SMS nicht freizustellen und mir ein Inkassounternehmen auf den Hals zu hetzen, obwohl ich den Betrag gezahlt habe.

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Liebe Grüße
Susa


----------



## Susa79 (10 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Pro Invent Billing Center KG, Kalletal

Ist diese Gesellschaft denn nun ein Fake??? Also kein Inkassounternehmen?

Liebe Grüße
Susa


----------



## Wavestar0759 (10 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

@ Susa79 Also mir würde da so einiges einfallen. ( Allerdings ist dies KEINE Rechtsberatung)

1. Brief an die lieben Betreiber, wann sie denn gedenken, endlich zu liefern? Anmeldedatum, Zahlungsdatum angeben.
Frist für die Lieferung setzen(14 Tage), folgen der Nichtlieferung (Verzug, Vertragsrücktritt, Rückforderung der Zahlung) benennen.

2. EIN Brief an PRO INVENT mit Kopie des Zahlungsbeleges. Die sollen Dir den Eingang deines Briefes bestätigen.

3. Wenn keine Reaktion erfolgt, steht jedem Bürger das Recht zu, einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu beantragen. Formular im Schreibwarenladen holen, ausfüllen und am zum Gericht.

Man sollte und muss die Kerle mit ihren eigenen Waffen schlagen! Ich habe da so einige formulierungen im Kopf, die ich hier besser nicht wiedergeben möchte.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2006)

*Sms- Bonus*

kann mir jmd helfen? 
auch ich war ein bisel blöd u hab mich bei simsen. de angemeldet, da wieder rausgekommen.. aber auch bei sms-bonus angemeldet... 
jetzt weiß ich leider nicht was ich machen soll.. hab schon eine rechnung bekommen u eine mahnung! 
soll ich zahlen? hat jmd einen tipp für mich, wie ich da raus kommen oder ob ich da überhaupt raus komme... 
bitte u hoffe um antwort.. 

thx schon ma im vorraus!...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (10 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Susa79 schrieb:
			
		

> Pro Invent Billing Center KG, Kalletal
> 
> Ist diese Gesellschaft denn nun ein Fake??? Also kein Inkassounternehmen?
> 
> ...



das ist dergleiche:

w*w.ids-herf*rd.de

bekannt als "der Pferdehändler aus Kalletal"

Die "neue" Firma Pro Invent Billing Center KG existiert wohl erst seit kurzem, seitdem B.C. aus Hochheim keine Inkassodienste mehr für den V.P.F. mehr verrichten darf !


----------



## heide.ganther (11 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo,
wer hat Erfahrung mit [email protected]?
Firma Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH?
Meine Tochter hat bei der o.g. Firma kostenlose SMS bestellt und das auch noch in meinem Namen. 
die Rechnung kam natürlich prompt. 96,-Euro  für ein Jahr.
Dafür sollte Sie 125 SMS monatlich erhalten.
Auftragsbestätigung hat sie keine erhalten. Nur Mahnung.
Wer kann mir da weiter helfen?
Gruß Heide





			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> *Teil II des Threads, der hier (blaue Schrift anklicken gestartet wurde.*_ - modaction.sep_
> ________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Design und Layout entsprechen noch immer weitgehend den Seiten der Gebrüder aus Büttelborn 
vor den Abmahnungen der Verbraucherzentrale.  Dürfte ein starkes Indiz für unwirksame Geschäftsbedingungen sein.

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2006)

*kann mir jemand helfe?*

hallo zusammen
könnte mir vllt einer helfen?, ich bin auf eine internet seite geganegn die free sms anbieten nun hab ich von denen eine rechnung über 120 euro bekommen ich habe wohl unwissend einem Abo vertrag zugestimmt und weiß nun nicht wie ich mich verhalten soll da ich 18 jahre alt bin und dieses geld nicht zur verfühgung hab bin ich echt verzweifelt. Es stand werder in der mail wo der zugangscode drinn war, das es kostenpflichtig ist noch auf der internet seite. Bin wirklich verzweifelt und würde mich über Hilfe sehr freun 
MFG 
Janna
P.s. hab noch nie in so einem forum reingeschreieben und wenn was falsch ist bitte ich um Entschuldigung, danke.


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2006)

*AW: kann mir jemand helfe?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin auf eine internet seite geganegn die free sms anbieten ....


Wie heißt die Seite? Bitte in folgendem Schema schreiben: w*w.abcde.de!


----------



## Pinklady (11 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Mein 17jähr. Sohn hat sich am 01.01 bei simsen.de angemeldet um die Frei-SMS zu erhalten. Am 16.01 hat er per Email ne Rechnung bekommen (ohne irgendeine Widerrufsbelehrung). Am 24.01 kam ne Mahnung per Email. Erst eine 2.Mahnung mit der Post kam, bin ich auf die Sache aufmerksam geworden :wall: 

Sie ist auch auf den 9.02 ( Frist bis zum 19.02) datiert, was aber nicht passen kann. Ich habe direkt am nächsten Tag eine Kündigung/Widerruf an die saubere Firma Verimount geschickt und die ging am 03.03 zur Post. Habe leider nicht auf das Datum geachtet und der Umschlag gibt es auch nicht mehr. Auf mein Einschreiben und die gleichzeitig geschickte Mail habe ich bis heute keine Antwort erhalten.

Mein Sohn hat auch eine Mail geschickt, worauf er folgendes erhalten hat:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

bei der Anmeldung muss das korrekte Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Nach Ihren Angabe handelt es sich bei dem von Ihrem Sohn /Ihrer Tochter eigegebenem Geburtsdatum nicht um den Tag, an dem dieser/diese tatsächlich Geburtstag hat.

Es wurden daher bei der Anmeldung ganz offensichtlich bewusst falsche Daten eingegeben, um sich unsere Leistungen zu erschleichen, da nur Erwachsene unseren Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.

Wir weisen darauf hin, dass ein solches Verhalten nac deutschem Recht grundsätzlich als strafrechtlicher Betrug nach § 263 StGB zu werten ist, da hier falsche Tatsachen vorgespiegelt wurden.

Senden Sie uns bitte eine Ausweiskopie Ihrer T./ Ihres S., woraus ersichtlich ist, dass zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses die angeblich minderjährige Person noch nicht volljährig war!

In diesem Falle werde nwir entsprechende Schadenersatzansprüche(§823 Abs.2 BHB iVm. § 263 StGB) gegen Ihre T./ Ihren S: geltend machen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen weiterhelfen.  MfG :scherzkeks: 

Warum schicken die es nicht mir? Ich hatte die Sache mit der minderjährigkeit angebracht, da alle Rechtsgeschäfte mit meinem Sohn bis zur Zustimmung "schwebend unwirksam" sind. So habe ich es zumindest gelernt.

Am 31.03. kam ein Schreiben der Pro Invent Billing Center mit der Forderung von 138,61 € und ner Frist zum 08.04. Habe noch nicht reagiert, da ich eine Rechtsanwalt befragen wollte. Hatte heute einen Termin, aber die Dame hatte , glaube ich, keine Ahnung. Sie meinte nur, es fällt unter den Taschengeldparagraph und wir sollten zahlen. Die kennt sich mit Internet absolut nicht aus, wie sie sagte. 

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was ich nun tun soll. Zahlen oder abwarten. Natürlich wird die Rechnung immer größer!

Hilfe!!!!!


----------



## gbk-crew (11 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo,

Hatte bis jetzt ausversehen immer in den anderen thread geschrieben, der von sms-heute.com.

Am 18.03.2006
war ich auf der suche nach einem einem Anbieter, um gratis SMS zu verschicken, da meine Prepaid Karte mal wieder leer war. Dabei bin ich auf die ANbieter sms-heute.com und simsen.de gestoßen.
Da auf der "Anfangsseiten" nichts von einem zu bezahlenden Betrag stand, bejahte ich die AGB`s und meldete mich bei diesen beiden ANbietern an,weil die 100 freien SMS im Monat doch sehr gut klangen.
Bei sms-heute.com musste ich mein Geburtsdatum eintragen. Da ich aber erst 16 Jahre alt bin, musste ich ein flaschen Geb. Datum bei sms-heute.com angeben. Fande es etwas misteriös, dass sich nur 18 jährige dort anmelden durften, da es sich ja nur um SMS handelte. Von einem bindeten Vertrag bin ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf keinen fall ausgegangen, da ja nichts von "bezahlen" dort stand. Hatte mich also angemeldet und versuchte sms zu schreiben, was aber bei beiden Anbietern scheitertete. Warum weiß ich bis heute nicht! Hatte das Thema dann abgeschlossen, weil ich mich nicht weiter ärgern wollte. Gab ja auch genug andere ANbieter, die frei sms anbieteteten. Da ich nicht viel Fernsehen gucke, ist mir noch nie was mit der SMS [....] zu hören gekommen. Am 1.4.2006 fahur ich dann für eine Woche nach tunesien. Als ich am Samstag wieder nach Hause kam, und mein Postfach nachguckte, vielen mir die schon bekannten Rechnungsmails auf.

Ich war zu erst mal richtig baff. Dann kam mir in den Sinn, das ich bei sr50-community.de mal einen Thread über sowelche [.....] gelesen hatte. Ich schaute sofort noch einmal nach, und fand diesen auch wieder. Da ging es zwar um gratisproben, aber ebenfalls um diese [.......]. Ganz zufällig war auch von 84 Euro die Rede. Ich informierte mich weiter und dann sah ich dise unzähligen Beschwerden gegenüber  w*w.sms-heute.com,  simsen.de, gratisproben.de, vornamen.de usw.! Ich war echt erstaunt, wieviele Leute schon auf die Masche reingefallen waren. Ich suchte nach einer Lösung, wie ich aus diesem Vertrag herrauskommen sollte. Dann sah ich, das ein bindender Vertrag nur entstehen würde, wenn der Vertragsnehmer die 18 Jahre schon erreicht hat, was aber bei mir nicht der Fall ist. Jetzt hatte ich eine e-mail an beide ANbieter gesendet, und warte auf eine Antwort. Ich hoffe das ich ohne Bezhalung aus diesem Vertrag wieder hinaus kann.

Habe mich gestern bei einem Rechtsanwalt informiert und werde dort morgen zu meinem termin hingehen. Die Sekretärin sagte aber schon, dass die [.......] bekannt sei und sich der Anwälte bestens damit auskennen. Die machen wohl ein schreiben fertig und nach diesem werden diese wohl schon weich und geben "auf".

Ich hatte zu simsen.de schon einige mails geschrieben, sms-heute meldet sich garnicht zurück.

Wie bei meinem Vorredner auch, wollen die ne copie meines Ausweises sehen. Aber wer ist denn so blöd und liefert sich selber (wie in meinem Fall) oder seine Kinder aus.

Also mal schauen was der Anwalt sagt.

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

Sie wurden in der Bestätigungsmail die Sie am Tag Ihrer Anmeldung
erhalten haben und durch das lesen und akzeptieren unserer AGB's über
Ihr Widerrufsrecht belehrt.
Nähere Informationen hierzu finden Sie unter  w*w.simsen.de/agb.php 
Da bis dato keine fristgerechte Kündigung eingelangt ist, bleibt der Vertrag bestehen.
Sie hätten flexibel innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach Ihrer
Anmeldung per Email kündigen können. Da Sie nicht fristgerecht
gekündigt haben, wurde Ihr Vertrag, wie in den AGB erläutert,
verlängert.
Falls Sie nicht bezahlen, werden Sie zuerst eine Mahnung erhalten
und in weiterer Folge wird Ihr Fall an unser Inkassobüro übergeben.
Bitte bezahlen Sie den offenen Betrag, damit keine weiteren unnötigen Kosten auf Sie zukommen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Simsen.de-Team

PS: Senden Sie bitte immer den kompletten E-Mailverkehr mit!


_Wörter und Name entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hallo, bin bei simsen.de reingefallen! Habe nen tolle rechnung bekommen per email schon im Januar und habe darauf versucht den mist zu kündigen aber die ignorierten das ganze und schickten mir ne standard email,das ich doch bezahlen soll und so! Hab nich bezahlt und immer wieder wiederspruch eingelegt aber nichts geschah nur jetzt hat mir den ihr anwalt geschrieben das ich doch bezahlen soll, was mach ich nun? Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


Du selber, indem du dich mal gründlich  hier durchliest. Alles was dazu zu sagen ist, ist  bereits gepostet worden. 

cp


----------



## Wembley (11 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Pinklady schrieb:
			
		

> Warum schicken die es nicht mir? Ich hatte die Sache mit der minderjährigkeit angebracht, da alle Rechtsgeschäfte mit meinem Sohn bis zur Zustimmung "schwebend unwirksam" sind. So habe ich es zumindest gelernt.


Und es war nicht falsch, was du gelernt hast. Zu den netten Briefen, wegen "Betrug" und so wird dies von vielen kompetenten Leuten nicht so gesehen, wie es die Anbieter gerne hätten. Dazu ein paar Links und du wirst klarer sehen:

- http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...329#post129329 - Bitte auch die Folgepostings auf der nächsten und übernächsten Seite lesen.
- http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=352 (vor allem den zweiten Teil lesen)
-  Meinung eines Juristen.
In den letzten beiden Artikeln geht es hauptsächlich zwar um einen anderen Anbieter, aber die Art und Weise, Eltern minderjähriger Kinder zum Bezahlen zu bewegen, ist ziemlich ähnlich. Daher sind dort durchaus brauchbare allgemeine Erklärungen zu finden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## UlliZ (11 April 2006)

*die Unregistrierten*

Hallo ihr lieben Unregistrierten!

Diese Threads funktionieren hier so dass man sich das alles erst mal in Ruhe durchliest und dann seine Frage stellt. So wie es jetzt hier läuft, bei allem Verständnis für den Schock, für "Gratisleistungen" 100 Euretten löhnen zu sollen, bringt das hundertdreiundvierzigste Posting "Hilfeeee" nicht mehr allzuviel neuen Erkenntnisgewinn.

 "Hilfeeee"??? Ich formulier mal in 2 Worten: NICHT ZAHLEN. Kost nichts und ist äußerst effektiv.

Und schon wieder schlug bei mir eine spam-mail ein die mir gratis-sms-e versprach mit der domain-Endung ".tv"
Diese Kiste scheint also noch lange nicht ausgeknautscht.


----------



## gbk-crew (12 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo Leute,

war eben beim Anwalt, er hat nun folgendes vor:
1. [......]
2. ich bin erst 16, noch nicht vertragswürdig oder so
3. ich wurde über mein Wiederrufsrecht nicht informiert
4. Die beiden Anbieter verletzten das recht oder so.

Naja, jetzt bräuchte ich einen Screenshot und die alten AGB`S von sms-heute.com und simsen.de, wie diese Seiten am 18.3 aussahen. Hat vieleicht da jemand einen gemacht? 


Wäre sehr hilfreich


_Unpassenden Text entfernt MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> ...war eben beim Anwalt, er hat nun folgendes vor:
> 1. [......]
> 2. ich bin erst 16, noch nicht vertragswürdig oder so
> 3. ich wurde über mein Wiederrufsrecht nicht informiert


Das heißt, erst wird gemogelt und nur wenn das nicht zieht, kommt richtiges Handwerkszeug des Anwalts zum Tragen. Natürlich funktioniert beides aber warum will er mit 1. arbeiten, wo du doch schon Schriftverkehr mit den Leuten hattest - kennt der Anwalt diesen?


			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> ...Naja, jetzt bräuchte ich einen Screenshot und die alten AGB`S von sms-heute.com und simsen.de, wie diese Seiten am 18.3 aussahen.


Dann blätter nochmal alle Seiten der folgenden Threads durch und suche Dir das raus. Die Seiten und die AGB waren eigentlich in den vergangenen Monaten bei beiden Anbietern immer gleich.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38459
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=39103


----------



## gbk-crew (12 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Naja, was der Anwalt macht soll mir egal sein, er ist schließlich der Anwalt.

Besten dank


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich habe jetzt von einer INKASSOfirma ne dicke Rechnung bekommen und soll sie binnen 7 Tage zahlen, sonst würden sie weitere Maßnahmen ergreifen. Ich hab zuvor jedoch schon ein Fax und ein Einschreiben nach SIMSEN.DE geschrieben--> Keine Antwort.
Was soll ich jetzt machen, denn ich sehe das nicht ein zu zahlen! Wofür??

MfG
[email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich jetzt machen,



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=141873#post141873

cp


----------



## drboe (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> 2. ich bin erst 16, noch nicht vertragswürdig oder so


Erst 16? Dann bist Du eigentlich schon aus dem Schneider, weil noch nicht voll geschäftsfähig. Der  Vertrag zwischen Dir und dem Anbieter ist daher erst dann gültig, wenn Deine Erziehungsberechtigten/Eltern dem zugestimmt haben. Tun sie das nicht, wovon ich einmal ausgehe, hat es sich. Alles auf Anfang! Der sogn. "Taschengeldparagraph" greift nicht, weil der Abos grundsätzlich nicht  umfasst. Ggf. kommen nach der Mitteilung des Alters noch wüste Drohungen des Anbieters, seines Anwaltes/Inkassobüros, die man aber getrost ignorieren kann.

M. Boettcher


----------



## gbk-crew (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Jepp, diese wüsten drohungen kamen bereits.


----------



## gbk-crew (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> gbk-crew schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also screenshots hab ich genug gefunden aber die AGB`S find ich nicht. Hab  nur welche von sms-trend gefunden, aber das ist dann ja wieder ein ganz anderer Anbieter!


----------



## Phänomenologe (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Simsen.de AGB am 17.02.2006 - Teil 1



> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen simsen.de
> 
> 1. Geltungsbereich
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Simsen.de AGB vom 17.02.2006 - Teil 2


> 9. Haftung
> 
> 9.1 Für andere als durch Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit entstehende Schäden haftet Verimount lediglich, soweit diese auf vorsätzlichem oder grob fahrlässigem Handeln oder auf schuldhafter Verletzung einer wesentlichen Vertragspflicht durch Verimount, seine Mitarbeiter oder seine Erfüllungsgehilfen beruht. Dies gilt auch für Schäden aus der Verletzung von Pflichten bei Vertragsverhandlungen sowie aus der Vornahme von unerlaubten Handlungen. Eine darüber hinausgehende Haftung auf Schadensersatz ist ausgeschlossen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phänomenologe (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Simsen.de "Kundeninfos" am 17.02.2006


> Kundeninfos
> 
> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> ...


----------



## Phänomenologe (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

...-heute.com AGB am 27.02.2006


> Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen
> 
> § 1 Geltungsbereich
> 
> ...



_Namen gekürzt MOD/BR_


----------



## gbk-crew (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hui. danke!


----------



## Lady_Lara (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Landgericht Hanau (betr. ProI**asso):

Weil ich ja ganz sicher keine Antwort bekommen werde (haha), ist mir heute ein Brief des Landgerichtspräsidenten ins Haus geflattert. (Vielleicht hat sich da jemand in vorigen Posts geirrt?)
Zuerst wurde mal um Stellungnahme von ProI**asso gebeten und dann schauen wir weiter, jenachdem wie die ausfällt.
-Nur mal als Zwischeninfo, weil's ja eh nichts bringt, wenn ich was schreib...
(Das ist sarkastisch gemeint.)


----------



## drboe (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				gbk-crew schrieb:
			
		

> Also screenshots hab ich genug gefunden aber die AGB`S find ich nicht. Hab  nur welche von sms-trend gefunden, aber das ist dann ja wieder ein ganz anderer Anbieter!


Wozu brauchst Du die AGB, wenn Du mit denen auf Grund Deines Alters  - nicht volljährig - keinen Vertrag hast? Da kann eigentlich sonst etwas drin stehen. Für Dich hat das überhaupt keine Bedeutung. Ob nun noch sonstige Fehler vorliegen oder nicht: wenn Deine Eltern nicht zustimmen, dann war's das. Ich würde mich daher nicht lange mit denen abkaspern, sondern mitteilen lassen, dass ein Vertrag wegen mangelnder Geschäftsfähigkeit nicht existiert. Beispielschreiben in einem Fall, wo der "Vertragspartner" ebenfalls minderjährig ist: http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2006/04/03/scharfe-babes/

M. Boettcher


----------



## gbk-crew (13 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Stimmt, da hast du wohl recht. Aber der Anwalt wollte halt die AGB´s haben. Anscheinend kennt er sich in der Materie nicht so aus, wie ich Anfangs vermutet habe. Aber naja, solange ich die von ihm geleisteten Stunden nicht bezahlen muss, soll mir das egal sein, wie er den Fall regelt.


----------



## kevin1 (13 April 2006)

*AGB's*

hi,
hat jemand zufällig die alten AGB's von smsfever.tv?
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Reducal (14 April 2006)

*AW: AGB's*



			
				kevin1 schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand zufällig die alten AGB's von smsfever.tv?


Auch für Dich, siehe drboe zuvor! Wenn der ganze Vertrag gegenstandslos ist, tun die AGB nichts zur Sache - die Strategie der Gegenmaßnahmen sollte nicht an den Vorgaben des Anbieters aufgebaut werden sondern an den Mängeln, die in den AGB sicher nicht erfasst wurden.


----------



## dadamh (14 April 2006)

*1sms.de wer kann helfen??*

habe mich bei 1sms.de angemeldet weil da die rede ist von 125 freie sms!die ich auch nutzen wollte,doch nach 2wochen kamm eine email mit der aufforderrung 84€ zu bezahlen!
für weitere sms,
die ich aber nicht in anspruch nehmen wollte,
jetzt bekomme ich regelmäßig sms auf mein handy und emails mit der mahnung diesen betrag zu zahlen!dabei habe ich nur die gratis sms benutzen wollen,
kann wer bitte helfen vor der [ edit] bitte melden,

_ diverse Verstöße gegen die NUb editiert modaction _


----------



## rolf76 (15 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<.

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos, dort auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").

Hilfreich finde ich auch den Artikel Abo-Fallen im Internet des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz. 

(Jeweils die blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## kevin1 (15 April 2006)

*AW: AGB's*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> kevin1 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja,sicher.Aber wenn ich nicht weiss,ob es diese Belehrung in den alten AGB's gab?Jetzt steht die Belehrung mit großen Buchstaben.Außerdem gibt' das Gewinnspiel nicht mehr


----------



## Captain Picard (15 April 2006)

*AW: AGB's*



			
				kevin1 schrieb:
			
		

> .Aber wenn ich nicht weiss,ob es diese Belehrung in den alten
> AGB's gab?


das ist doch deren Problem das zu beweisen.

cp


----------



## q098 (16 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Soeben hat sich schon wieder ein neuer [.........]-Dienst in einem Popup-Fenster aufgetan.

spacesms.ch / spacesms.de 

Gleiche Masche, als Aufmacher eine Verlosung und dem Angebot "sofort 100 SMS versenden"

Der Hinweis auf ein kostenpflichtiges Abo (8 Euro brutto/Monat) tritt erst im dritten von vier Schritten der Anmeldeprozedur auf, wenn der interessierte Nutzer bereits seine persönlichen Daten übermittelt hat.
_ Ab dem fünfzehnten Tag beauftragen Sie Spacesms Ihnen jeden Monat einhundert SMS für nur acht Euro *brutto* gutzuschreiben. Der Betrag wird jährlich im Vorraus berrechnet. Die Laufzeit beträgt vierundzwanzig Monate._

erst dort findet sich auch der Link zu den AGB
spacesms.ch/index1.php?cat=agb

_§ 1 Vertragsschluss
Nach erfolgreicher Anmeldung zu dem Dienst "SpaceSMS.ch" tritt der Teilnehmer mit dem Betreiber ( Actra Online AG, Oertigen 5, 6390 Engelberg, Schweiz ) in ein Vertragsverhältnis über._

Wieso wird dann im Impressum diese Firma genannt?
SpaceSMS ist ein Dienst der 
Atrabo AG! 
  Atrabo AG
Oertigen 5
CH-6390 Engelberg
Kanton Obwalden
Schweiz

_§ 2 Abonnementsgegenstand
a) Der Betreiber stellt dem Teilnehmen für 14 Tage ( ab Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung ) 100 SMS Nachrichten zum Versand über SpaceSMS.ch zur Verfügung.

b) Nach Ablauf der 14-tätigen kostenfreien Testphase wird der SMS-Versand kostenpflichtig. Das Vertragsverhältnis wird für 24 Monate geschlossen. Hierbei fallen Kosten in Höhe von 8,00 Euro *netto* pro Monat an, welche dem Teilnehmer für ein Jahr ( 12 Monate ) im voraus in Rechnung gestellt werden.

§ 5 Volljährigkeit
Hat der Kunde das 18. Lebensjahr nicht vollendet, muss für die Anmeldung zu *SMScase.de* eine schriftliche Bestätigung eines Erziehungsberechtigten vorliegen. Falls bei Vertragsabschluss das Geburtsdatum abgefragt wird, darf unter keinen Umständen ein falsches Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Sollte ein falsches Gurbutsdatum angegeben werden, besitzt SpaceSMS.ch das Recht, einen Schadensersatzanspruch in Höhe von 72 Euro geltend zu machen._ 

Hat der Autor nur beim Kopieren der AGB nicht richtig aufgepasst, oder besteht da irgendein Zusammenhang zu smscase.de?

_Wort entfernt und Link deaktiviert MOD/BR_


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (16 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				q098 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat der Autor nur beim Kopieren der AGB nicht richtig aufgepasst, oder besteht da irgendein Zusammenhang zu smscase.de?
> 
> _Wort entfernt und Link deaktiviert MOD/BR_



Gut aufgepasst. Sind wohl dieselben Betreiber !


----------



## Reducal (17 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wohl dieselben Betreiber !


Ist schon interessant, wie sich deutsche Betreiber in das naheliegende Ausland flüchten und über irgendwelche Vorratsgesellschaften versuchen den deutschen Markt zu schröpfen. Für solche "Angebote" braucht mEn niemand zu zahlen, genau so wenig sollte es den Betreibern gelingen, überhaupt zu ihrem (falls das überhaupt noch jemand zubilligen mag) Recht zu gelangen. Bestes Beispiel der vergänglichen Angebote ist die Probenzauberei von der Wiener Opulentia GmbH - hat von denen nochmal jemand was gehört?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

dies bekam ich von simsen de 



> >>Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Die im Rahmen unserer Transparenzoffensive gestaltete Aktion wurde mit
> 02.03.2006 beendet.
> ...



ich habe ne anmeldebestätigung vom 23.1.2006 ....
ich habe mich da gemeldet.... 
und trotzdem kam per post ne mahung über 91,50 euro  und der drohung
" wenn diese nicht bis zum 24.4.2006 bezahlt iss, würden rechtliche schritte eingeleitet....

kann doch alles nur ein witz sein , oder? 
ich grüß mal alle ganz lieb .... linda


----------



## drboe (17 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				q098 schrieb:
			
		

> § 5 Volljährigkeit
> Hat der Kunde das 18. Lebensjahr nicht vollendet, muss für die Anmeldung zu *SMScase.de* eine schriftliche Bestätigung eines Erziehungsberechtigten vorliegen. Falls bei Vertragsabschluss das Geburtsdatum abgefragt wird, darf unter keinen Umständen ein falsches Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Sollte ein falsches Gurbutsdatum angegeben werden, besitzt SpaceSMS.ch das Recht, einen Schadensersatzanspruch in Höhe von 72 Euro geltend zu machen.[/i]


Ich bezweifle, dass das dem Betreiber auch nur einen Cent bringt, wenn einer unter 18 sich da mit falschen Daten anmeldet. Die Bedingung ist letztlich auch Vertragbestandteil, wobei der Vertrag aber nicht ohne das Einverständnis der Erziehungsberechtigten gültig wird. Das betrifft natürlich auch diesen §5. Selbstverständlich können sie Schadenersatz geltend machen, mit oder ohne §5. Fraglich, ob sie den tatsächlich zugesprochen bekämen. Und bis dahin kostet es erst einmal deren Geld. Eltern haften übrigens nicht für ihre Kinder. Selbst eine gültige Forderung ist daher ggf. weniger wert als das Schwarze unter den Fingernägeln.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (17 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				q098 schrieb:
			
		

> spacesms.ch / spacesms.de


 Hui, das klang viel versprechend. Leider war die Enttäuschung um so größer. Nach der Anmeldung gab es einen PIN auf die angegebenen Handynummer und einen Link per E-Mail, zur Freischaltung. Die Anmeldung selbst dürfte wohl schon in einem früheren Stadium erfolgt sein, nämlich bereits beim Absenden der Kundendaten. Ordentliche AGB und eine Widerrufsbelehrung kann man bei dem Projekt nur bei der Stufe 3 der Anmeldung erreichen, sonst nicht wieder. Auch die E-Mails sind sehr übersichtlich gehalten.

Was mich aber am meisten gestört hatte, war die Tatsache, dass ich mich zwar einloggen konnte aber bereits mit der ersten SMS (die niemals ankam) die Möglichkeit zur Nutzung des Dienstes bereits erschöpft war.

Macht Euch selbst ein Bild:


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (17 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

...und Teil II.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (17 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

...daraufhin sofort den Vertrag fristgerecht widerrufen und nun schau´n mar mal.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (18 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

...jetzt steht die Anfrage in der Warteschleife:


> ---Ursprüngliche Nachricht---
> From: "Support" <[email protected]***.ch>
> To: <[email protected]>
> Subject: [#xxx-xxx]: Re: Zugangsdaten
> ...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (18 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Nun ist auch die letzte Hürde genommen:



> Hallo Axxxxxx  Cxxxxxxxx,
> hiermit bestätigen wir die angeforderte Kündigung Ihres  SMScase.de Zugangs im Rahmen der 14 tägigen Kündigungsfrist.
> 
> Mit  freundlichen Grüßen,
> ...


...war leider mal wieder viel zu einfach - aber wo nix is, von dort kommt auch nix. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				ecks0ne schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ca. 4 Wochen nichts von diesem Spassverein (s****n.de) gehört, dann vor 3 Wochen die Zweite Mahnung. Daraufhin habe ich mich an die E-Mail Addi gewandt ([email protected]) und bis jetzt keine Antwort erhalten.
> 
> Meint ihr die Sache ist gegessen, oder kommt dann evtl. mal nach nem halben Jahr ne Rechung vom Inkasso Unternehmen?
> 
> Der Brief von der Verbraucherzentrale hat ja auch nichts gebracht. Die S*****e sind ja nicht mal auf den Inhalt des Briefes eingegangen.






ich habe auch ne manung bekommen und wenn ich nicht zahle kommt der gerichtsvollzieher.sicherlich habe ich gestern eine kündigung geschrieben.mal sehen was kommt


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auch ne manung bekommen und wenn ich nicht zahle kommt der gerichtsvollzieher.


Vom wem stammt denn dieses Märchen aus 1001er Nacht?

cp


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

das ist kein märchen.das ist ein schreiben vom 13.04.2006


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> das ist kein märchen.das ist ein schreiben vom 13.04.2006


Dann veröffentliche doch mal  den gesamten Wortlaut (anonymisiert natürlich)
Mit so ein paar Wort/Satzfetzen kann kein Mensch was anfangen
 (Die Kristallkugeln sind zur Überholung) 

cp


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (20 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> das ist kein märchen.das ist ein schreiben vom 13.04.2006



Da bin ich aber mal gespannt, was unser HorseDealer so an "Grimm's Märchen" garniert mit Drohungen wieder rausläßt. Vielleicht kommt ja auch der "außergerichtliche Gerichtsvollzieher" ?? Es gibt inzwischen ja auch den "außergerichtlichen Mahnbescheid" !


----------



## Reducal (20 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Du Johnny, wie kann ich mir die Pro Invent vorstellen? Ist der GF selbst Anwalt oder hat der die Logistik/den Betrieb zur Verfügung gestellt?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (20 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hab dir PN geschickt


----------



## voelzi (20 April 2006)

*Vertrag ohne unser zutun*

Meine 17-jährige Tochter soll angeblich einen Vertrag bei simsen.de abgeschlossen haben. Jedenfalls erhielten wir am Anfang der Woche ein Schreiben mit dem Titel "2.Mahnung".
Meine Tochter bestreitet, dass sie dort einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat. Bei der Durchsicht ihrer E-Mails konnte ich auch keine Korrespodenz mit der Firma finden.

Dies legt den Verdacht nahe, dass jemand anderes die Daten (Name+Anschrift) meiner Tochter auf dem Web-Anmeldeformular eingetragen hat.  

Wie kann ich jetzt weiter vorgehen? Was passiert, wenn sich herausstellt, dass der Vertrag mit einer E-Mailadresse bestätigt wurde, die uns nicht gehört? 
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich als Verbraucher den Vertrag anzufechten?

Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## Wembley (20 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Allgemeine Hinweise: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2006)

*AW: Vertrag ohne unser zutun*



			
				voelzi schrieb:
			
		

> Dies legt den Verdacht nahe, dass jemand anderes die Daten (Name+Anschrift) meiner Tochter auf dem Web-Anmeldeformular eingetragen hat.


Das ist eine Möglichkeit und diese könntest du in einem Widerspruchsschreiben auch der Verimount mitteilen, damit die womöglich die Angelegenheit gleich ausbucht. Da das nun aber schon das zweite Schreiben war, kann es gut sein, dass der Mahnlauf nicht mehr zu stoppen ist und als nächstes noch Schreiben von einer Inkassosozietät kommen. Dann teilst du denen das dann eben mit.
Aber egal wie - nichts zu tun hinterlässt ein mulmiges Gefühl bei den meisten Betroffenen, ist aber auch eine Variante, wie man mit dem Problem umgehen kann.

Bei simsen.de aber auch bei z. B. den ...-heute.com Projekten fand/findet die Anmeldung unmittelbar mit dem Eintragen der Daten des späteren Rechungsempfängers und dem Betätigen des Anmeldebutton statt. Nutzer, die eine Handynummer angegeben haben, erhalten zudem noch einen PIN auf diese, der zur Freischaltung des Dienstes durch Eintragen des PIN in die Website dienten. Alle Nutzer müssen bei der Anmeldung eine E-Mailadresse angeben. An diese wird eine Anmeldebstätigung gesendet, die einen Link enthält, der bei Auslösung den Dienst ebenfalls frei schaltet.
Über die IP-Adressen (Anmeldung, PIN- oder Link-Freischaltung), die die Dienstanbieter speichern, ist die Ermittlung des Nutzers für den Anbieter nahezu unmöglich. Ähnlich dürfte das für die genutze E-Mail-Adresse gelten, zumal oft nicht verifizierbare Adressen von Freemailern verwendet werden.
Kritisch sehe ich die Angabe einer Handynummer und das als den einzigen Angriffspunkt der Forderungssteller und insbesondere der späteren Inkassoversuche. Das Inkasso geht erst sehr zeitversetzt (wenn überhaupt) in die Offensive und dann könnte es eben einen der üblichen Trickanrufe geben, bei denen die Anschrift des Handynutzers ausgeforscht wird. Man bedenke zu dem, dass es Datenbanken gibt, in denen vollständige Datensätze zu den Handynummern vorhanden sind (Marketing).



			
				voelzi schrieb:
			
		

> Meine 17-jährige Tochter soll angeblich....


Besser als Aussitzen und das Ungemach weiter über sich ergehen (und das Ende offen) zu lassen erscheint mir hier die Offensive - das Anfechten des Vertrages mit allen möglichen Rechtfertigungsgründen, von denen du hier gleich zwei zu erkennen gegeben hast.


----------



## King W. (Gast) (22 April 2006)

*AW: Vertrag ohne unser zutun*



			
				voelzi schrieb:
			
		

> _Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich als Verbraucher den Vertrag anzufechten?_



Welchen Vertrag denn? Ein Vertrag setzt immer eine übereinstimmende Willenserklärung beider Vertragsparteien voraus. 

*[edit]*

Ich an deiner Stelle würde die ganze Sache einfach aussitzen und gar nichts unternehmen. Wenn diese Brüder dein Geld wollen, müssen sie dich, bzw. deine Tochter verklagen. Und dazu brauchen sie handfeste *Beweise*, daß ein rechtskräftiger Vertrag besteht. *[edit]*

Zugegeben: Das ganze kostet Nerven, letztendlich werden die aber aufgeben. *[edit]*

Widersprechen kannst du natürlich auch, per Einschreiben/Rückschein. Dann hast du was in der Hand. Ist aber teuer und dient eher zur Beruhigung, als daß du es wirklich brauchst. 

Viel Glück!  -  Und vor allen Dingen: *[edit]* 

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## A John (22 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ecks0ne schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dazu * Verbraucherrecht.Blogspot*


> Teilweise wird auch noch ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid beantragt, um die Drohkulisse perfekt zu machen. Leider klappt das auch in vielen Fällen. Viele Leute zahlen, einfach weil sie größeren Ärger befürchten ("Wir hatten doch noch nie etwas mit Gerichten zu tun").


Gruß A. John


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

@ A John, jetzt mach den Leuten doch keine unnötige Angst. Neben RA G. Aus Berlin beschäftigt Verimount auch noch zwei andere Inkassounternehmen mit der Sache. Da das Projekt aber definitiv seit letzter Woche eingestellt ist (Bestandskunden ausgenommen), hat sich die Sache mit den Widerspruchsführern - also denen, die nicht gezahlt haben - innert der nächsten paar Wochen erübrigt.

Wer nicht gezahlt hat, sollte standhaft bleiben, wobei ein Schriftverkehr bedeutungslos ist. Die jenigen, die bezahlt haben, sollten den Dienst dann auch nutzen und denen wünsche ich viel Freude mit dem Projekt (auf dass es denn auch immer funktionieren mag).  Wer seine Zugangsdaten nicht erhalten hat, kann die beim Support von simsen.de erneut anfordern.

Was bleibt ist die Frage nach der zweiten Charge - nämlich die zweite Jahreszahlung der Bestandskunden. Nicht wenige werden in ein paar Monaten sicher zwischenzeitlich längst von dem Projekt abgerückt sein, aber einer erneuten Teilrechnung entgegen sehen müssen.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo,
Auch ich hab mich bei SMScase angemeldet und die Kündigungsfrist verpasst. Wie hier schon zig mal beschrieben kamen Rechnungen, Inkassoschreiben (MediaFinanz).
Ich bin dem Rat meines Rechtsanwalts gefolgt, hab per Einschreiben den Vertrag angefechtet und nicht gezahlt.
Außerdem hab ich dem Anbieter eine Email mit Anlagen (Screenshots vom Anmeldeformular, AGBs, Bestätigungsemail) geschickt.
Nun hab ich seit über einen Monat nichts mehr von denen gehört.
Vermutlich hab ichs durchgestanden.
Nochmals danke für die guten Ratschläge.
Gruß Flo


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

[hy, 

ich bekomme blöderweise auch post von pro invent billing center.
doch mit der sogenannten Transparency-Offensive wollten die eigentlich Abstand nehmen von allen Forderungen die vor dem 1. Februar 2006 gelaufen sind, hab ich denen jedenfalls geschrieben. hab auch schon direkte anrufe auf mein handy bekommen, naja, halt die ganze palette. 

ich wollte mal fragen, was du von der verbraucherzentrale für ein schreiben bekommen hast. ich werde heute auch da vorbeischauen und mir irgendetwas geben lassen.

danke suzi


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*smscore.de -> hartnäckige abofalle*

zahlreiche benutzer sind in letzter zeit auf den dienst von smscore.de reingefallen und suchen hilfe, da sich dieser dienst als besonders hartnäckig in seinen forderungen zeigt, [..........]

infos und fragen dazu bitte hier rein!
danke

p.s.: könnte hilfreich sein: http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showth...2584#post332584
_
Passagen wegen unbewiesener Tatsachenbehauptungen gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (25 April 2006)

*AW: Re: Netzwelt-Hilfe*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja wer mehr als diese 100 sms versendet hat, war unachtsam und hat ( wenn auch versehentlich ) eine kostenpflichtige dienstleistung in anspruch genommen --> es steht nämlich ganz präziese 100sms kostenlos.
klingt hart. aber ich glaube in diesem fall hat er recht. im härtefall würde ich aber auch glauben dass es im streitfall lediglich zu einer schadenswiedergutmachung gegenüber dem anbieter kommen könnte. das wär der glimpflige fall, aber ich muss dem herrn pauly recht geben: ab der 100 und ersten sms kommt man wohl nicht mehr ganz ohne schaden davon.


----------



## mäkihyppyfani (27 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Habe heute eine Rechnung über 96€ von sp*ce*ms.ch bekommen, 3 Tage nach der 14tägigen Frist. Die haben sowohl e-mail als auch Adresse von mir. Komischerweise kann ich mich auf der Seite dieses netten schweizer Unternehmens nicht mehr einloggen... Wie auch immer, was mach ich jetzt? Hab die 2 E-Mails von denen und die Rechnung ausgedruckt. Jetzt per Einschreiben dahin als Widerrufung?? SOS!


----------



## rolf76 (27 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<.

Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos findest Du unter Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos, dort auch grundsätzliche Überlegungen zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten (unter "Und was mache ich jetzt?").

Hilfreich finde ich auch den Artikel Abo-Fallen im Internet des Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt, Gesundheit und Verbraucherschutz. 

(Jeweils die blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## mäkihyppyfani (27 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Heute Rechnung über 96€ von sp*ce*ms.ch bekommen, 14tägige Frist ist seit 3 Tagen abgelaufen. Habe bisher nur 9 sms verschickt (die auch erstaunlicherweise alle angekommen sind). HAbe die 2 Mails, die ich von denen habe, ausgedruckt, die rechnung auch. Was mach ich nun? Widerrufen? Überweisen? Wenn ich einfach widerrufe, per Einschreiebn meinen Widerspruch schicke, was kommt dann noch auf mich zu? Hab keine Lust auf Anwalt etc pp, da zahl ich lieber das Geld und kündige dann. Klingt komisch, aber ist mr lieber als eventuelle Anwaltskosten, Mahnugen etc. Bin volljährig (19), wohne noch zuhaus, da darf niemand was von dem Sch*** mitbekommen!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Mir geht es genauso... kA was ich jetzt machen soll! Pls Help! Auch heute die Rechnung per email bekommen!


----------



## mäkihyppyfani (27 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! :wall: Frage an die Experten: Gibt es Möglichkeiten, das ohne Anwalt o.ä. zu klären??


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				mäkihyppyfani schrieb:
			
		

> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! :wall: Frage an die Experten: Gibt es Möglichkeiten, das ohne Anwalt o.ä. zu klären??



Viele zahlen einfach nicht und sitzen das aus, entsprechende Nerven vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

das funktioniert?


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> das funktioniert?


In nahezu allen Fällen - ja! Blos die Nerven sollte man beisammen halten, da die Schreiben zwischendurch doch recht nervig sind.


----------



## Ge-Schmeid-e (28 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich kann dem nur zustimmen; bereits aus eigener Erfahrung.
Ihr müsst bei allem nur Bedenken:
1. Seid Ihr euch sicher, dass ihr reingelegt wurdet, oder habt ihr nicht aufgepasst und euch durch die Anmeldung durchgeklickt?
2. AGBs gelesen? Wenn ja, und davon nichts drinstand, dringend eine Kopie/Screenshot davon machen. Wenn Nein, dies Nachholen, und schauen, ob man was überlesen hat.
3. Prinzipell Versuchen mit dem Unternehmen Kontakt aufzunehmen; bei "richtigen" Firmen mit Sitz in Deutschland lassen sich solche Fälle häufig auch auf einem Mittelweg lösen.
4. Rat vom Rechtsbeistand einholen.

und das wichtigste als Prävention: Immer eine Portion gesundes Misstrauen haben, und lesen, was ihr abschließt, vor allem von Anbietern, die ihr nicht kennt; auch nach Kleingedrucktem in AGBs suchen; wenn unleserlich in ein Textverarbeitungsprogramm kopieren und vergrößern! Das erspart viel Ärger für dannach!


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Ge-Schmeid-e schrieb:
			
		

> 2. AGBs gelesen? Wenn ja, und davon nichts drinstand,
> dringend eine Kopie/Screenshot davon machen. Wenn Nein, dies Nachholen, und
> schauen, ob man was überlesen hat.


Schon mal davon gehört, dass es nicht flüchtigeres gibt als Seiten im WWW?
 Wer hier die Threads von Anfang an gelesen hat, müßte wissen, dass es  ein
  beliebter Sport ist, genau an den Stellen,  die problematisch sind, ständig zu "optimieren". 
Was sollen also Screenshots von  Seiten in aller Regel wesentlich späteren Zeitpunkt? 
Nochmal: es ist Sache des Forderungsstellers,  seine Forderungen zu beweisen und  nicht umgekehrt. 

cp


----------



## docoverclocked (28 April 2006)

*Spacesms.ch*

Halo habe folgendes Problem und zwar:



> Guten Tag ******,
> 
> gemäß Ihrer w*w.spacesms.ch Onlinebestellung vom 10.04.2006 finden Sie im Anhang dieser
> E-Mail Ihre Rechnung mit der Rechnungsnummer: *************.
> ...




Was soll ich da machen?
Ich bitte dringends um eure Hilfe! Danke an alle schon mal!


----------



## mäkihyppyfani (28 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Na Mensch, EXAKT das gleiche habe ich auch bekommen   Ich habe Folgendes gemacht (bzw werde Folgendes tun): Mir ist eingefallen, dass die Mutter  einer Freundin bei der Verbraucherberatung ist. Also habe ich meine Freundin angerufen und sie gebeten, mal mit ihrer Mum zu reden. Am Dienstag hab ich n Termin bei ihr, die setzt n Schreiben auf und dann komm ich da raus. Muss sich halt alles anhören, aber die Lage ist nunmal eindeutig, sodass da gar kein Diskussionsbedarf besteht. Die hat pro Woche mehrere solcher Fälle, das ist ihr nichts Neues und bisher sind alle da glimpflich rausgekommen. Also Leute, auf zur Verbraucherberatung!!! UND: AUF KEINEN FALL GELD ÜBERWEISEN!!!! Hat sie mir eingeredet, dass man das nie tun soll.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 April 2006)

*AW: Spacesms.ch*



> Sollten Sie innerhalb von drei Werktagen die Rechnung begleichen, genehmigen wir Ihnen einen Rabatt von 10,- Euro.



Jetzt versuchen sie es auf diese Tour !

Die Affis drängen; man braucht Kohle.......


----------



## docoverclocked (28 April 2006)

*AW: Spacesms.ch*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> > Sollten Sie innerhalb von drei Werktagen die Rechnung begleichen, genehmigen wir Ihnen einen Rabatt von 10,- Euro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was soll ic htun hab keine ahnung


----------



## mäkihyppyfani (28 April 2006)

*sp*ace*ms*

Ui, ich bin auch von den "netten" Schweizern ausm Space betroffen, ist wohl nicht so ersichtlich aus meinen Beiträgen. Wie gesagt, auf zur Verbraucherberatung in Eurer Nähe, einfach mal Bekannte/ Verwandte/ Freunde fragen oder ins telefonbuch gucken.


----------



## docoverclocked (28 April 2006)

*AW: sp*ace*ms*



			
				mäkihyppyfani schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, ich bin auch von den "netten" Schweizern ausm Space betroffen, ist wohl nicht so ersichtlich aus meinen Beiträgen. Wie gesagt, auf zur Verbraucherberatung.


und wofinde ich da eine verbraucherberatung


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 April 2006)

*SMSCase*

Hier faselt jemand was vom Erhalt eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides in Sachen SMScase. Find ich irgendwie TROLLIG:



> Der Mahnbescheid ist vom Amtsgericht Hamburg...
> 
> Warum sollte ich eigentlich Widerspruch einlegen.
> Ich habe mit smscase telefoniert und habe den einfach mal ein paar Dinge an den Kopf geworfen ( Widerrufsbelehrung, §5 UWG etc. ) und die haben alles Gegenargumentiert.
> ...



Wir haben mal nach dem Aktenzeichen gefragt.......


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2006)

*AW: SMSCase*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Hier faselt jemand was vom Erhalt eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides in Sachen SMScase. Find ich irgendwie TROLLIG:


Das scheint die neueste  Masche zu sein. Nachdem immer wieder nach bereits erfolgten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden 
gefragt wird und dies immer wieder bisher verneint wird, scheint man die Nebelwerfer einzuschalten.

Die Antwort wird in Zukunft lauten. "Kein verifizierter Fall eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides"

Die  nächste Nebelwerfersstufe wäre dann  tatsächlich  gerichtliche Mahnbescheide
zu verschicken.  Kosten ja schließlich nur Peanuts und verpflichten zu nichts... 

cp


----------



## rolf76 (28 April 2006)

*AW: sp*ace*ms*



			
				docoverclocked schrieb:
			
		

> wo finde ich eine verbraucherberatung



Hier: Beratungsstellen aller Verbraucherzentralen oder bei einem Anwalt Deiner Wahl.


----------



## drboe (28 April 2006)

*AW: Spacesms.ch*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> > Sollten Sie innerhalb von drei Werktagen die Rechnung begleichen, genehmigen wir Ihnen einen Rabatt von 10,- Euro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jupp! Man sollte aber m. E. erst bei 100% Rabatt einsteigen 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo! 

ich bin leider gottes auch auf die masche reingefallen, was ich aber nicht wusste war, dass man den spass innerhalb von 2 wochen kündigen muss. habe das ganze gemacht, während ein freund anrief und mir davon erzählte, habe dann nicht mehr groß auf die agbs geachtet. jetzt kam per email eine rechnung wonach ich 96 € zahlen soll, als vorraus für 100 sms pro monat für ein jahr. 

muss ich diese rechnung bezahlen? wie verhalte ich mich jetzt?????? wie is das mit der kündigung, soll ich diese sofort abschicken oder gar nicht drauf reagieren??


----------



## Wembley (28 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich diese rechnung bezahlen? wie verhalte ich mich jetzt?????? wie is das mit der kündigung, soll ich diese sofort abschicken oder gar nicht drauf reagieren??


Viele Fragen auf einmal, die wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes (Einzelfallberatung) nicht direkt beantwortet werden können. Aber es gibt in diesem Forum hervorragende allgemeine Hinweise, die sich mit Vertragsabschlüssen im Internet bzw. Online-Abos beschäftigen. Diese können dir helfen, einen Überblick darüber zu bekommen, worum es hier überhaupt geht bzw. welche Möglichkeiten es allgemein gesehen gibt. Hier der Link:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Es gibt mehrere Wege, die man beschreiten kann. Welchen du wählst, bleibt dir überlassen. Weiterer Tipp: Lies dich in diesem Thread ein. Es gibt Wortmeldungen unzähliger Mitbetroffener bzw. viele interessante externe Links.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (28 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich habe dazu auch mal etwas zu sagen!Auch ich habemich da angemeldet...es war auch alles schön und gut. Die SMS konnte ich schrieben und sie sind angekommen. Allerdings hieß es GRATIS SMS und ich konnte nirgens etwas von "rechnung" lesen..Auch die AGB's waren sauber. Trotzdem habe ich eine Mail bekommen, in der ich eine angebliche Summe von 86 € bezahlen soll?!nur bluff oder was steckt dahinter?


----------



## sascha (28 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



> nur bluff oder was steckt dahinter?



Was dahinter steckt erfährst du, wenn du diesen Thread liest.


----------



## Dennis (28 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Nicht nur du!....96 Euro.....ich habe mich schlau gemacht..aus der seite geht eindeutig nicht hervor das es kostenpflichtig ist und zu einem vertrag kommt, der ein jahr geht...es ist nur die rede von 100 freisms...das heißt der vertrag kann mit jedem fall angefechtet werden!


----------



## mäkihyppyfani (29 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Es entsteht ja leider auch ein 24monatiger Vertrag, d.h., es müssten 2x 96€ gezahlt werden...nix da, schlau machen und [.......]! Viel Erfolg Euch allen

_Tipp wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (unerlaubte Rechtsberatung) entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Schranzi386 (29 April 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also irgendwie reicht mir das so langsam mit den blöden Seiten. Habe heut nochmals eine Rechnung erhalten. Bin somit bei 2 Anbietern in diese äußerst doofe Falle getappt. Aber zahlen werde ich sicherlich nit. Hab denen nen Schreiben per Mail zugeschickt das ich den Vertrag wegen arglistiger Täuschung, Inhaltsirrtum usw. anfechte. Ich denke das sollte reichen oder? Hat jemand schon mal nen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid bekommen?


----------



## SeReal (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo ich habe mich noch nicht einmal bei smscore.de angemeldet und soll tordzdem zaheln

ich finde das unglaublich was die da abziehn ich habe bereits schon in anderen foren gesucht und auch gefunden, denn wer den dienst nicht in anspruch genommen hat, brauch auch nicht zu zahlen, das hat ein rechtsanwalt fürs internet gesagt

ich brauche trodzedem eure hilfe denn ich bekomme immer noch mails von smscore das die ein inkasso unternehmen einschalten wollen und zu not auch einen anwalt einschalten wollen

1. frage was in gottes namen ist ein inkasso unternehmen und 
2. wir d da noch was kommen, werden hier bald ein paar leudde bei mir vor der tür stehn....xD

naja ich werde auf jedenfall nix zahlen  

bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus für eure antworten

und dazu noch gesagt ich bin erst 15 xD

mfg dominic


----------



## drboe (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				SeReal schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo ich habe mich noch nicht einmal bei smscore.de angemeldet und soll tordzdem zaheln
> 
> ich finde das unglaublich was die da abziehn ich habe bereits schon in anderen foren gesucht und auch gefunden, denn wer den dienst nicht in anspruch genommen hat, brauch auch nicht zu zahlen, das hat ein rechtsanwalt fürs internet gesagt


Der RA muss gesagt haben: wer sich da nicht *angemeldet* hat, muss nicht zahlen ... Wer in einem Sportverein Mitglied ist, zahlt nämlich auch dann, wenn er keinen Sport macht. Klar?



			
				SeReal schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauche trodzedem eure hilfe denn ich bekomme immer noch mails von smscore das die ein inkasso unternehmen einschalten wollen und zu not auch einen anwalt einschalten wollen
> 
> 1. frage was in gottes namen ist ein inkasso unternehmen und


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inkasso Die wollen das Geld für die Firma eintreiben. Das nennt man Inkasso. Etwas anderes machen die nicht, daher bezeichnen die sich als Inkasso-Unternehmen.



			
				SeReal schrieb:
			
		

> 2. wir d da noch was kommen, werden hier bald ein paar leudde bei mir vor der tür stehn....xD


Natürlich nicht, es sei denn, Du gibst eine Party. Es heißt übrigens "Leute", was gleich noch ein Zeichen spart.



			
				SeReal schrieb:
			
		

> naja ich werde auf jedenfall nix zahlen
> 
> bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus für eure antworten
> 
> und dazu noch gesagt ich bin erst 15 xD


Da Du Dich da nicht angemeldet hast, spielt das Alter keine Rolle. Auch wer 20, 30 oder 70 ist muss nicht zahlen, wenn er keinen Vertrag geschlossen hat. Da gilt einfach: kein Vertrag, keine Zahlung. Minderjährige können so einen Vertrag aber tatsächlich nicht wirksam schliessen. Die Eltern müßten das genehmigen. Tun sie es nicht, dann wird ein solcher Vertrag gar nicht gültig. Da mit Drohungen zu zahlen zu rechnen ist, kannst Du die Antworten darauf gleich durch Deine Eltern geben lassen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo Leute!

Seid ihr auch auf sims**.de hereingefallen? Es soll eine neue Aktion gestartet werden. Lest dazu bitte folgenden Thread durch:

http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showthread.php?t=38962

greetz
sascha


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*Sms Problem...*

Hallo!
Habe eine Frage und hoffe mir kann hier geholfen werden.

Meine Schwester wollte neulich eine Sms online versenden und hat sich bei w*w.spacesms.ch angemeldet. Alles schön und gut.. nur jetzt kam eine Rechnung über 94 Euros.

Wenn man sich dort anmeldet (hab es testweise gemacht...nur bis zu den agb´s) stehen über dem Feld, wo man den Aktivierungscode eingeben muss die Teilnahmebedingungen (natürlich ziemlich klein). Ich füge sie mal ein:

"Mit Anklicken der "Jetzt 100 SMS senden!" Schaltfläche nehmen Sie an dem Reise-Gewinnspiel nach New York (USA) teil. Der Gewinner erhält ein Taschengeld in Höhe von zweitausend Euro. Die Reise geht über vierzehn Tage. Ihre persönlichen Daten werden mit höchsten Datenschutzanforderungen behandelt. Nach Anmeldung zu spacesms.de stehen Ihnen einhundert SMS zur Verfügung. Sie können diesen Testzugang innerhalb von vierzehn Tagen kündigen. Ab dem fünfzehnten Tag beauftragen Sie Spacesms Ihnen jeden Monat einhundert SMS für nur acht Euro brutto gutzuschreiben. Der Betrag wird jährlich im Vorraus berrechnet. Die Laufzeit beträgt vierundzwanzig Monate. Der Teilnahmeschluss für das Gewinnspiel ist der 01.08.2006. Der Gewinner des Gewinnspieles wird postalisch am 15.08.2006 über seinen Gewinn in Kenntnis gesetzt."



Einerseits denk ich, gut, das hätte sie lesen müssen. Anderseits denk ich, dass die Kosten nicht eindeutig genug gekennzeichnet sind. Vor allem ist der fällige Betrag nicht in Zahlen sondern in Worten geschrieben, was die sache ja noch unübersichtlicher macht.

Ich hoffe hier hat jemand die nötigen Fachkenntisse und kann uns sagen ob sie nun den Betrag bezahlen muss oder nicht.
Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

oh..wie ich sehe, haben mehrere hier das problem mit der schweizer seite...gut, da hilft wohl nur die verbraucherzentrale


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich habe heute einen Brief vom Anwalt bekommen bzgl. spacesms.
Er sagt, wenn ich den offenen Betrag nicht bezahle, wird er seiner Mandantin raten, eine Klage zu erheben. :-(


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> wird er seiner Mandantin raten, eine Klage zu erheben.


das wäre eine  Premiere, da warten wir schon alle gespannt drauf 

cp

PS: Raten kann er ihr ja, daß sie es tun wird,  bezweifle ich stark....


----------



## sascha (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Das *wäre* eine Premiere, und *ist* eine übliche Floskel in Anwaltsschreiben dieser Art.


----------



## mäkihyppyfani (3 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also ich habe gestern meinen Widerruf logeschickt, bin gespannt, was da auf mich zukommt noch an Mahnungen etc pp... Mir wurde gesagt, dass es erst brenzlig wird, wenn ne Mahnung vom Anwalt/Amtsgericht kommt, wobei im gleichen Atemzug erwähnt wurde, dass die "Firmen" das nicht machen würden, weil sie selber wissen wie unseriös sie sind...


----------



## Babsi (5 Mai 2006)

*SMS Trend /  Teil II*

Ju hu ju hu .........

ich habe mal wieder eine e-mail von proinkasse bekommen !

Ist das nicht schön - aber bezahlen werde ich nicht.


----------



## schnippewippe (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: Abo bei www....-heute.com*

Hallo, da wir alle gleich betroffen sind,lasst bitte   den Link  stehen. 

Sammelaktion gegen sim***.de und alle anderen. Macht mit! Klickt:
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showthread.php?t=38962


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Wieso eigentlich... 





> * 	Sammelstelle: Aktion gegen sim***.de*


...simsen ist doch nach meinem Kenntnisstand längst "off", zumindest für Neukunden - die haben doch bereits aufgegeben.


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

eben in Markt WDR 

http://www.wdr.de/tv/markt/20060508/b_5.phtml
(Wiederholung am Dienstag 10.5  9:15}

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-nrw.de/UNIQ114711564108094/link202032A.html

cp


----------



## schnippewippe (8 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Alles was diese Sache angeht ,wird  mit den Namen Simsen.de geführt. 
Es stimmt das Simsen.de ZUR ZEIT nicht mehr off ist.
Wir haben den angeblichen Vertrag auf der Seite von Simsen.de irrtümlich abgeschlossen. Simsen de haben wir  zu verdanken ,was jetzt ist.
 Man kann diese beiden Firmen nicht so einfach trennen.
Selbst jetzt im  Schreiben von der Inkasso wird Verimount und Simsen.de benannt. 
Verimount übernimmt nicht die Verantwortung.
Viele haben bezahlt.
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/vz/html/modules/xfsection/article.php?articleid=469


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				schnippewippe schrieb:
			
		

> Es stimmt das Simsen.de ZUR ZEIT nicht mehr off ist.


Auf meinem Monitor steht das, was mir auch vom Marketing der Verimount erklärt wurde:





> Derzeit sind keine Anmeldungen möglich!


...und angeblich soll das auch so bleiben.



			
				schnippewippe schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann diese beiden Firmen nicht so einfach trennen.
> Selbst jetzt im Schreiben von der Inkasso wird Verimount und Simsen.de benannt.


Wie meinst du das? Simsen.de ist doch keine Firma - das ist lediglich ein Projekt der dubaianischen Verimount FZE LLC mit Zweigstelle in Wien.


----------



## schnippewippe (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Off bedeutet doch wohl ,dass etwas nicht in betrieb ist.
Firma:Ich dachte ,dass Simsen.de für Verimount arbeitet.


----------



## Reducal (9 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				schnippewippe schrieb:
			
		

> Off bedeutet doch wohl ,dass etwas nicht in betrieb ist.


Ist es doch auch nicht, zumindest nicht für Neukunden (wie zuvor geschrieben steht). Es soll aber einige Altkunden geben, die für den Dienst bezahlt haben und denen über das Portal die Möglichkeit gegeben werden soll, den Dienst auch zu nutzen.


----------



## spacesms (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Was Sagt ihr dazu? 

Wie soll ich regieren?

Bin auf den Dienst reingefallen obwohl ich eigentlich immer auf alles dubiose achte... Nur diesmal einfach blass bluäugig drauf los und dann die Rechnung über 96 Euronen... 

Habe versucht zwei SMS zu versenden von den 100 Frei SMS...

Nach dem erhalt der Rechnung habe ich dann denen eine E-Mail geschrieben das ich nicht ordnungsgemäß über die WIederufsrechte informiert wurde bzw. es ein [..........] von deren Seite aus ist / war.

Hier das Antwort schreiben was Stark nach einer Standart antwort aussieht:

Guten Tag,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Sie begründen Ihren Widerspruch damit, dass Sie der Auffassung sind, dass wir Sie nicht ausreichend über Ihr Widerrufsrecht belehrt haben.

Das ist falsch.

Wir von SpaceSMS.ch schlossen mit Ihnen einen Vertrag auf Basis des Fernabsatzgesetzes § 312b BGB. Bei Ihrer Bestellung haben Sie bestätigt, dass Sie über Ihr Widerrufsrecht  §312d BGB ordnungsgemäß belehrt worden sind.

Wir kommunizieren das Widerrufsrecht auch unter Berücksichtigung der §§ 312c, 355 BGB, welche besagen, dass das Widerrufsrecht aus dem Text hervorgehoben werden muss und sehr prägnant und an einer exponierten Stelle kommuniziert werden muss. Zudem haben wir Sie nach der Bestellung nochmal per E-Mail auf Ihr Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen.

Zudem werden wir in unserem Handeln bestätigt! Jeden Tag kündigen hunderte unserer Kunden im Rahmen ihrer gesetzlichen Widerrufsfrist. Das zeigt uns, dass unser Produkt verstanden wird und die Kommunikation des Widerrufsrechts ordnungsgemäß funktioniert.

Wir betrachten die Forderung als zu begleichen und möchten Ihnen nahelegen die Rechnung zeitnah zu begleichen um weitere Folgekosten wie Inkasso & Gerichtskosten zu vermeiden.

[.......]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Atrabo AG Kundenbetreuung  
??WAS SOLL ICH TUN???? :roll:

_Zwei Wörter und Daten gelöscht MOD/BR_


----------



## Schranzi386 (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Spacesms.ch hat mir heute zugesandt das sie mich ordnungsgemäß über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt haben und mir dies sogar per Mail zugesandt haben. Das stimmt aber absolut nicht. 

Finds schon ein wenig lächerlich das spacesms.ch jetzt auch mit Inkasso und Anwalt droht. 

Wo wäre den der Gerichtsstand ? In der Schweiz? 

Übrigens arglistige Täuschung, Sittenwidrigkeit und die nicht ordnungsgemäße Widerrufsbelehrung sollten den Unternehmen vor Gericht den Rest geben.

Zudem sind die Abos ja per Gewinnspielt getarnt und zum Schluß steht sogar noch da: " Viel Spaß mit Ihren 100 Gratis SMS " ..!!

Also nix mit ABO..!!

[......]
_
Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Schranzi386 (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

@ spacesms 

Habe genau die gleiche Mail wie du erhalten.

Scheint so als hätten die Ihr System umgestellt, sodass jeder der einen Widerruf dort hinschickt, die selbe Antwort-Mail bekommt. 

Jedes mal wenn die mich mit Ihren Mails zuspamen, sende ich denen immer den gleichen Text zu. Nur beim 1. Mal schaute die Mail noch ganz anders aus. 

Jetzt wo wahrscheinlich nur wenige zahlen drohen die nun auch mit Inkasso usw.. !! 

Hast du überhaupt eine Mail erhalten, wo Sie dich auf dein Widerrufsrecht hingewiesen haben? Ich nämlich nicht. [......]

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## spacesms (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Nein ich habe nochmal meine E-Mail gecheckt.

Also zuerst kam die mail mit dem Aktivierungslink, dann die mit dem Zugangsdaten und dann 18 Tage Später die mit der Rechnung... 

Daraufhin dann die 1. Mahnung, woraufhin ich die mit dem Wiederrufsrecht geschrieben habe... 

Dann die veröffentlichte Antwort.

Also keine Mail mit Wiederrufsrechten oder dergleichen.

Ich denke ich werde das einfach aussitzen...
Mal schauen was noch so kommt...

Wenn da mal was richtig Echtes KOmmt vom Gericht oder so dann wird es Interessant!

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Schranzi386 (10 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

@ spacesms

Die Mail worin geschrieben wurde das Sie dir eine Mail mit den Widerrufsrechten zugeschickt haben, das halte ich klar [...].

Dürfen Unternehmen einen überhaupt anlügen, sprich wenn es um einen angeblichen Vertrag geht? 

Naja ich warte auch mal ab was die so machen werden ^^ =)

_Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert MOD/BR_


----------



## xxsuesse (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				spacesms schrieb:
			
		

> Nein ich habe nochmal meine E-Mail gecheckt.
> 
> Also zuerst kam die mail mit dem Aktivierungslink, dann die mit dem Zugangsdaten und dann 18 Tage Später die mit der Rechnung...
> 
> ...





So, mal einen guten rat, die nicht wissen was sie jetzt noch tun sollen.

Ich hatte das problem mit simsen de auch.


habe mir sämliche schreiben, die ich per Mail dort hin geschickt habe ausgedruckt,und bin damit zu einem anwalt gegangen.

Der sagte mir, das ich sehr große chancen heba, da rauß zu kommen, ohne denen einen cent zu zahlen.




ALSO WENN IHR IN IRGENDEINER FORM PRIVATRECHTSCHUTZVERSICHERT SEIT; UND VIELLEICHT NOCH AUS DUISBURG KOMMT EMPFEHLE ICH EUCH 
ZU DEN ANWÄTEN BREUER& MALBERG ZU GEHEN:


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Dürfen Unternehmen einen überhaupt anlügen, sprich wenn es um einen angeblichen Vertrag geht?


Eine Lüge ist zumeist die subjektive Einschätzung eines Arguments durch den Empfänger der Information, bis das Gegenteil erwiesen ist. Eine Behauptung kann jeder aufstellen, auch wenn die womöglich objektiv nicht richtig ist.


----------



## sTyleZ (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hallo 

bin auch auf eine internetseite reingefallen und zwar bei 1sms.de

ich bin minderjährig habe aber die AGBs akzeptiert und auch bestätigt,dass ich 18 bin.

die erste mahnung habe ich shcon per e-mail erhalten und nun weiß ich nicht was ich tun soll.

:wall: :wall:


----------



## Wembley (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Schau dir unten stehenden Link an: Da geht es um Online-Abos. Sehr informativ. Da werden alle möglichen Fragen allgemein abgehandelt und folge ggf. den weiterführenden Links.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Weiters gibt es in diesem Thread, in welchem du dein Posting abgesetzt hast, viele Erfahrungsberichte. Du siehst, hier bist du gut versorgt.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sTyleZ (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

ja ich hab auch schon viel von diesem thread gelesen aber nun wollte ich wissen was ich tun soll also mienen eltern sagen die sollen denenn nen brief schicken wo sie schreiben das sie dagegen sind ,dass ich mich da angemeldet habe oder die sache einfach auf sich beruhen lassen??


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				sTyleZ schrieb:
			
		

> ja ich hab auch schon viel von diesem thread gelesen


wenn das der Fall wäre , müßtest du x-mal  gelesen haben, dass eine Einzelfallberatung unzulässig ist 

co


----------



## sTyleZ (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

ja ich weiß hab ich ja  schon gelesen ich wollte nur wissen ob ich die sache auf sich beruhen lassen soll ODER meine eltern denen nen brief schreiben sollen.

thx schon mal bis hierhin.

was mir auch noch aufgefallen ist ist dass ich das erste mal auf ein konto in stutgart und das 2te mal auf ein konto in der schweiz überweisen sollte sehr komisch


----------



## schnippewippe (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo, sehe dir den Link der Verbraucherzentrale an.
http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bremen.de/themen/verbraucherrecht/vertraege_mit_minderjaehrigen.html
Ich als Mutter würde bei denen per  Einschreiben Widerspruch einlegen. Als Grund  mitteilen, dass mein Kind  eben minderjährig ist  und ich als Mutter keine Zustimmung zu diesen Vertrag gebe. Meiner Meinung nach,auf jeden Fall, dass Erstemal  Widerspruch per Einschreiben einlegen , sonnst erkennst man  die Sache an.  Meistens kommt dann noch Post ,die   einschüchtern soll.


----------



## sTyleZ (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

also wenn ich das richtig verstehe bin ich minderjährig die eltern haben diesem vertrag nicht zu gestimmt und somit ist der vertrag ungültig auch wenn ich angegeben haben , dass ich 18 bin ??


----------



## rolf76 (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				sTyleZ schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich das richtig verstehe bin ich minderjährig die eltern haben diesem vertrag nicht zu gestimmt und somit ist der vertrag ungültig auch wenn ich angegeben haben , dass ich 18 bin ??


Was ist daran so überraschend? Es kommt darauf an, ob man minderjährig _ist_, egal ob man sich möglicherweise schon für alt genug hält  .
(Genau vor dem Sich-alt-genug-Halten werden die Minderjährigen ja geschützt... :-p )


----------



## sTyleZ (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

cool also bin ausm schneider egal wie viele mahnungen die noch schicken ja ??


----------



## schnippewippe (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Aber nicht vergessen, dass die Eltern schreiben müssen.


----------



## Antidialer (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				schnippewippe schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht vergessen, dass die Eltern schreiben müssen.



Müssen sie nicht wirklich. Es macht sich zwar im Nachhinein besser, wenn man einmal wiedersprochen hat, aber grundsätzlich ist man nicht dazu verpflichtet.


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> schnippewippe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ich gehe da noch weiter - mEn sollten die Kids selbst schreiben, wenn sie wollen. Das ist gehupft wie gesprungen und letztlich egal. :-p


----------



## Butterflyeffect (13 Mai 2006)

*Atrabo AG und Spacesms.ch*

Ich habe schon gelesen das ich nicht die einzigste bin die auf die schweitzer firma rein gefallen ist, ich habe mich am 7.4 dort angemeldet und mittlerweile auch die rechnung von 96€ bekommen auch schon 2 Mahnungen und jetzt drohen sie mit dem Amtsgericht ich habe schon die Verbraucherzentrale angerufen doch die konnte mir dort nicht wirklich helfen die meinte nur frech zu mir da müssen sie es bis zum Prozess kommen lassen:wall: jetzt weiß ich auch nicht weiter ich würde euch bitten das diejenigen die auch von diese rechnungen und probleme betroffen sind mir vielleicht mal schreiben könnten was bei euch in diesem fall passiert ist oder grad läuft ob es wirklich bis zum Gericht geht... bitte meldet euch bei mir....MfG eine verzweifelte Butterflyeffect:unzufrieden:


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Atrabo AG und Spacesms.ch*



			
				Butterflyeffect schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe schon die Verbraucherzentrale angerufen .... die meinte nur frech zu mir da müssen sie es bis zum Prozess kommen lassen...


Ja es langweilt, denn bislang hat noch nie einer der Anbieter versucht, seine Forderung bis zu einem Gericht zu bringen - die Ankündigungen von weiteren Schritten hatten sich bislang *immer* als leere Drohung herausgestellt - und bei den ausländischen Anbietern erst Recht!


----------



## Butterflyeffect (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Atrabo AG und Spacesms.ch*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ja es langweilt, denn bislang hat noch nie einer der Anbieter versucht, seine Forderung bis zu einem Gericht zu bringen - die Ankündigungen von weiteren Schritten hatten sich bislang *immer* als leere Drohung herausgestellt - und bei den ausländischen Anbietern erst Recht!


Wenn es wirklich so ist wär es ja nicht schlecht aber woher kann ich mir sicher sein das es nur eine leere drohung ist...?Es sind nochmehr davon betroffen und was ist bei denen passiert kennst du diese Firma auch?


----------



## Monalou (13 Mai 2006)

*SMS-[edit]  ... bin reingefallen und raufe mir jetzt die Haare*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich bin auch auf so eine Falle reingetappt. Am 28.04.06 habe ich mich registriert für 125 kostenlose SMS  w*w.smscore.de . Mir war absolut nicht bewußt, das ich einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abschließe. 

Nun ist die Frist für den Widerruf letzte Nacht um 0 Uhr abgelaufen und fünf Minuten später haben sie mir eine Rechnung über 96 Euro geschickt. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, das ich weder auf die Widerrufsbelehrung noch auf den kostenpflichtigen Vertragsabschluß hingewiesen wurde. Die Widerrufsbelehrungs-Frist beginnt meiner Meinung nach auch bei érst bei Vertragsabschluß und der ist ja mit dem heutigen Tag nach dem Test-Abo erfolgt. Ich habe schon widerrufen, Anfechtungen wegen arglistiger Täuschung und Irrtum geschrieben und auch außerordentlich gekündigt. 

Ich sehe es nicht ein und werde es erstmal nicht bezahlen. Da ich alle eMails noch habe, werde ich es schön ausdrucken und abheften und alles schön mit Einschreiben verschicken. 

Wer hat damit ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und was hilft am Besten?

Gruß, Mona!

_Posting verschoben, Postings  in nicht zum Thema gehörigen Foren werden  
in Zukunft gelöscht. Der Anmeldezwang für das Posten  besteht aus gutem Grund 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/announcement.php?f=12&a=5
 Diverse  Verstösse gegen die NUB editiert, modaction _


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Atrabo AG und Spacesms.ch*



			
				Butterflyeffect schrieb:
			
		

> ... woher kann ich mir sicher sein das es nur eine leere drohung ist...


Z. B. durch Auswertung der Erfahrungswerte, allein aus den Foren, in denen um das Thema diskutiert wird - wie hier.



			
				Butterflyeffect schrieb:
			
		

> ... Es sind nochmehr davon betroffen und was ist bei denen passiert ...


...ausser Rechnungen, Mahnungen und bei einigen Anbieteren Inkassoversuchen - nichts! Das ist ein Massenphänomen und wie du leicht hier rauslesen kannst, beschäftigt sich gerade dieses Forum damit schon seit längerem sehr objektiv.


----------



## Butterflyeffect (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Spacesms.ch hat mir heute zugesandt das sie mich ordnungsgemäß über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt haben und mir dies sogar per Mail zugesandt haben. Das stimmt aber absolut nicht.
> 
> Finds schon ein wenig lächerlich das spacesms.ch jetzt auch mit Inkasso und Anwalt droht.
> 
> Wo wäre den der Gerichtsstand ? In der Schweiz?


hab mich heut hier angemeldet bin auch auf spacesms reingefallen hab auch meine story hier reingesetzt was passiert nach den 2 mahnungen kommen die einem wirklich mit inkasso und gericht also bekomm ich da noch post?ich weiß es echt nicht bin aber froh das die auf keinen fall seriös sind sonst säh es schlecht aus...


----------



## Butterflyeffect (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Atrabo AG und Spacesms.ch*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Z. B. durch Auswertung der Erfahrungswerte, allein aus den Foren, in denen um das Thema diskutiert wird - wie hier.
> 
> ...ausser Rechnungen, Mahnungen und dei einigen Anbeiteren Inkassoversuchen - nichts! Das ist ein Massenphänomen und wie du leicht hier rauslesen kannst, beschäftigt sich gerade dieses Forum damit schon seit längerem sehr objektiv.


okay erste erleichterung DANKESCHÖN für die Infos....aber es stimmt die haben mit einem Gewinnspiel und gratis sms geworben Täuschung hoffentlich fallen da nicht noch mehr darauf rein.bin auf diese seite hier erst gestoße als ich Atrabo AG bei google eingegeben habe um nachzuschauen was das überhaupt für ne firma ist. und die angaben dazu sind auch nicht wirklich aufschlussreich...


----------



## Butterflyeffect (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: SMS-[edit]  ... bin reingefallen und raufe mir jetzt die Haare*



			
				Monalou schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich bin auch auf so eine Falle reingetappt. Am 28.04.06 habe ich mich registriert für 125 kostenlose SMS  w*w.smscore.de . Mir war absolut nicht bewußt, das ich einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abschließe.


hallo du siehst ja das ich genau so ein problem hab wie alle anderen dir auch sagen werden nicht bezahlen!!! schau doch auch mal bei google nach der firma vielleicht kann man da noch etwas rauslesen spacesms ist genauso undurchsichtig


----------



## starlight26 (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



> Theoretisch hat man bei JEDER ABO-Seite ein 6 Monatiges wiederrufsrecht... Also ich habe noch keine gesehen welche die belehrung korrekt eingebaut hat....



Zitat: [...]?  w*w.affiliate.de/forum/ftopic8994-15.html

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Fauk (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hallo zusammen

hier noch ein schweizer mit dem selben problem. bekam heute ein inkassoauftrag von pro invent billing center im auftrag von verimount (simsen.de).

hab dann mal dem konsumentenforum angerufen. die haben dann gesagt, man solle nicht zahlen. zurückschrieben, dass man nicht zahlen werde und ihr angebot den artikel bezüglich unlauterer wettbewerb verstösst. dies wird auch so von der swico (schweizer wirtschaftsverband) empfohlen.

der österreichische staatsanwalt in wien ermittelt übrigens auch gegen verimount (dessen inhaber) wegen dieser ganzen sache..

also ich werd dies jetzt mal so tun..

grüsse fauk


----------



## Steppi42 (15 Mai 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

ich bin neu im Forum und weiß nicht, wo ich meine Meldung reinsetzen soll. Deshalb entschuldigt bitte, dass ich es nochmal tue.

Ich bekam heute eine eMail von dieser Top Tel ... Firma, die da lautet:

Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde

Bei der Anmeldung muss das korrekte Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Nach Ihren
Angaben handelt es sich bei dem Ihrem eingegebenen Geburtsdatum nicht um den
Tag, an dem Sie tatsächlich Geburtstag haben. Sie haben ganz bewusst ein
falsches Geburtsdatum angegebenen, um sich unsere Leistung zu erschleichen, da
nur Erwachsene den Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.

Wir weisen darauf hin, dass ein solches Verhalten grundsätzlich als
strafrechtlicher Betrug zu werten ist, da falsche Tatsachen vorgespielt
wurden. In diesem Falle werden wir entsprechende Schadensersatzansprüche
geltend machen.

Da Sie beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind, sind Sie auch in der Lage die Rechnung
zu begleichen. Dies regelt der so genannte Taschengeldparagraph. Welcher
besagt, sofern Sie Taschengeld bekommen, Sie diese Rechnung auch begleichen
können. Der Taschengeldparagraph bezieht sich dabei um den monatlichen
Beitrag, welche bei 8 Euro / 12,50 CHF liegt.

Sofern Sie den Rechnungsbetrag nicht auf einmal begleichen können, wie es in
den AGB angegeben ist, so haften Ihre Eltern für Sie.

Infolgedessen bitten wir sie noch einmal den Betrag im angegebenen Zeitraum zu
begleichen, da wir den Fall ansonsten dem Inkasso übergeben werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr 1sms.de Support Team

------------------------------
Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH
Andhauserstrasse 62-64
8572 Berg 
Schweiz

Email: [email protected]

Telefon:  0042 3663 902 340
Fax:      0042 3663 902 343

Die telefonische Kundenbetreuung ist von Montags bis Freitags in der Zeit von
10 - 17 Uhr erreichbar.

Was soll ich denn jetzt machen. Ich habe denen geschrieben, dass, wenn mein Kind noch keine gebührenpflichtige SMS versendet hat, auch nicht der Taschengeldparagraph in Frage käme und dass es eigentlich denen ihre Pflicht wäre, nach einer Kopie des Personalausweises zu fragen und es somit ein Lockangebot für Kinder sei, sich hier anzumelden. 
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Antwort im voraus
Steppi42


----------



## Wembley (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Steppi42 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich denn jetzt machen. Ich habe denen geschrieben, dass, wenn mein Kind noch keine gebührenpflichtige SMS versendet hat, auch nicht der Taschengeldparagraph in Frage käme und dass es eigentlich denen ihre Pflicht wäre, nach einer Kopie des Personalausweises zu fragen und es somit ein Lockangebot für Kinder sei, sich hier anzumelden.
> Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Antwort im voraus
> Steppi42


Nun, vielleicht kennst du folgenden Text von Rolf76 schon:


			
				Rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bei Vertragsschluss noch nicht 18, also minderjährig war, ist an einen Vertrag regelmäßig nur dann gebunden, wenn seine Erziehungsberechtigten im Voraus eingewilligt haben oder den Vertrag im Nachhinein genehmigen.
> 
> Wenn der Vertrag ohne Zustimmung der Eltern geschlossen wird, ist der Vertrag bis zur Genehmigung der Eltern oder dem Verweigern der Genehmigung der Eltern schwebend unwirksam. Der Anbieter kann noch nicht auf Erfüllung des Vertrags bestehen, er kann lediglich eine Frist zur Genehmigung oder Nichtgenehmigung setzen, um endlich Klarheit zu erhalten.


Weitere Infos gibt es hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430
 Achte auf den Teil: *Kann ich mich als Minderjähriger für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?*
Interessant auch diese Diskussion, wo es um durchaus höchst umstrittene Vorwürfe wie "Leistungserschleichung" bzw. "Betrug" geht (Bitte auch die Folgepostings auf der darauf folgenden Seite beachten):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=129329#post129329

Das gerade zum Nachlesen. Da hat sich daran nichts geändert. Dass manche Anbieter etwas anderes hineinschreiben, um die Kunden zum Zahlen zu motivieren, ist eine andere Sache. Drollig ist, dass wieder der in solchen Fällen kaum zutreffende Baustellen-Klassiker "Eltern haften für ihre Kinder" wieder auftaucht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## drboe (15 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Steppi42 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Anmeldung muss das korrekte Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Nach Ihren
> Angaben handelt es sich bei dem Ihrem eingegebenen Geburtsdatum nicht um den
> Tag, an dem Sie tatsächlich Geburtstag haben. Sie haben ganz bewusst ein
> falsches Geburtsdatum angegebenen, um sich unsere Leistung zu erschleichen, da
> ...


Das ist völliger Unsinn.



> Da Sie beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind, sind Sie auch in der Lage die Rechnung
> zu begleichen. Dies regelt der so genannte Taschengeldparagraph. Welcher
> besagt, sofern Sie Taschengeld bekommen, Sie diese Rechnung auch begleichen
> können. Der Taschengeldparagraph bezieht sich dabei um den monatlichen
> Beitrag, welche bei 8 Euro / 12,50 CHF liegt.


Das ist schlicht falsch. Der sogn. Taschengeldparagraf regelt zwar, dass Geschäfte, die Jugendliche tätigen gültig sind, solange bei den Ausgaben bestimmte Höhen nicht überschritten werden (sonst könnten die Kinder sich nicht einmal ein Eis kaufen). Diese Regel gilt aber nicht für Dauerschuldverhältnisse (Abos).



> Sofern Sie den Rechnungsbetrag nicht auf einmal begleichen können, wie es in
> den AGB angegeben ist, so haften Ihre Eltern für Sie.


Auch das ist falsch. Jeder haftet für eigenes Verschulden. Eltern haften dann, wenn sie die Aufsichtspflicht vernachlässigen. Das ist aber ihr eigner Fehler. Hier kann von einer Vernachlässiguing der Aufsichtspflicht keine Rede sein. 



> Infolgedessen bitten wir sie noch einmal den Betrag im angegebenen Zeitraum zu
> begleichen, da wir den Fall ansonsten dem Inkasso übergeben werden.


Die übliche, leere Drohung. Da es keine (nachträgliche) Genehmigung des Vertrages gibt, gibt es keine Anspruchsgrundlage. Also zahlt man nicht, weder an die, noch an das Inkasobüro.



> Was soll ich denn jetzt machen. Ich habe denen geschrieben, dass, wenn mein Kind noch keine gebührenpflichtige SMS versendet hat, auch nicht der Taschengeldparagraph in Frage käme und dass es eigentlich denen ihre Pflicht wäre, nach einer Kopie des Personalausweises zu fragen und es somit ein Lockangebot für Kinder sei, sich hier anzumelden.


Hier im Forum steht an vielen Stellen bereits, was man tun bzw. lassen kann. M. E. lohnt es nicht, die "Brieffreundschaft" mit denen länger zu pflegen. Ich würde daher gar nicht antworten. Jede Antwort nährt bei denen nur  die Hoffnung, Du wärest ggf. "weich zu kochen". Dann drohen sie wieder. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass eine Zeitlang Briefe mit ständig steigenden Drohungen bei Dir eingehen. Das hört irgendwann von selbst auf. Eine Klage von denen ist etwa so wahrscheinlich wie ein 6er im Lotto. Also cool bleiben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## sTyleZ (16 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

vll hilft es ihnen wenn ich ihnen sage das ich (minderjährig) auch darauf reingefallen bin und mienen eltern dies sagen muiss 

bei mir ist auch schon heute die 2te mahnung gekommen.

Die sollen denen einen Brief schreiben wo sie dem Vertrag nicht zu stimmen.

FÜR SIE :
Es hilft vll das auf der Internetseite nicht genau stand , dass man nach 8 tagen kündigen muss und auch nichts von den Beträgen die man dann zahlen soll von daher haben die Leute vin 1sms.de auch gegen das Gesetz verstoßen .


----------



## NoPanic (17 Mai 2006)

*SMS-heute.com  ---> Was ist hier los????*

Hallo!
Meine Name ist Martin Borisov.
Ich bin aus Bulgarien und zur zeit studiere ich in Berlin.

Ich habe vor 2 Tage in mein Mail eine RECHNUNG von sms-heute.com gefunden und konnte nicht glauben...Nachher habe ich gelesen, dass ich mich auf irgendwelche Seite (w+w.sms-heute.de) registriert habe und schulde jetzt 84 euro für 12 Monate.
Dann habe ich natürlich diese Seite geöfnet und sie war völlig unbekant für mich...Bin 1000% sicher ich habe die Seite NIE besucht.

Dann habe ich mich überlegt,ob möglich ist,dass ich mich ohne Absicht registriet habe...aber neee - ist NICHT möglich!Es steht überall,dass diese SMS-Dienst kostenpflichtig ist!

Dann habe ich folgendes überlegt:

   1.Ich bin Student und bin finanziell nicht so gut um so eine Vertrag zu machen.
   2.Psychisch krank bin ich nicht! Also ich weiß was ich mache.
   3.Habe von mein Handy-Anbieter 30 SMS um sonst und trotzdem ich schreibe nicht mehr als 10 pro Monat.
   4.Ich kenne mindestens 20 Internet-Seiten wo man SMS um sonst schicken kann
   5.2 Jahre (die Vertragslaufzeit) ist richtig viel Zeit - ich weiß selber nicht,ob  ich noch 2 Jahre im Deutschland bleibe...

Ich habe auch überlegt,ob möglich ist dass irgendwelche bekannte mit meine Daten und von mein PC angemeldet habe,aber das´ist auch nicht möglich - ich habe fast keine Zeit Freunde und Bekannte bei mir zu Gast zu laden.

Dann war ich sicher - Ich habe NICHTS gemacht!

Wie ich in diese Rechnung gelesen habe Sie könen beweisen dass ich mich angemeldet habe:
 - Sie haben meine Daten (Name,Adresse,Geburtsdatum)

 - Die Anmeldung wurde von mein PC gemacht - sie haben meine IP-Adresse 
     (Und die IP-Adresse war wirklich MEINE!)

 - Sie sagen, dass ich per SMS die Anmeldung bestätigt habe
    (Sie haben mich ein SMS mit irgendwelche link,oder so was geschickt und dann habe ich mich eingelogt....und die Anmeldung bestätigt.)

Meine Daten stimmen.

Die IP-Adresse auch,abwohl ich nich ganz sicher bin - Es stimmen nur erste zwei Ziffer (87.23.XXX.XX),aber wie ich weiß eine DSL Verbindung hat irgendwie eine spezielle IP-Adresse und diese Adresse wechselt sich öfters.Also kan sein,dass meine IP stimmt.

So eine SMS habe ich vielleist bekommen,aber sofort gelöscht - ich bekomme öfters irgendwelche komische Nachrichten,z.b. Partner-Chats usw. In diese Nachrichten  normalerweise steht,dass ich auf dem SMS antworten soll,oder irgendwelche Nummer anrufen,oder irgendwelche Seite öfnen...
Solche Nachrichten lösche ich IMMER!
Ich glaube,ich habe vor ein oder zwei Monate so ein Nachricht bekommen und da war eine Seite  mit "SMS" in ihre Name.Wie immer habe ich diese Nachricht gelöscht.

Ich habe leider nicht ganz gut verstanden,aber Sie sagen,dass ich in diese "geschickte" link eingelogt habe und so habe ich die Anmeldung bestätigt.
Das habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht!

Also FAST alle Beweise stimmen eigentlich,aber trotzdem ich habe mich NICHT registriert!

Ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich machen soll.84 euro sind nicht so viel Geld,aber ich bin auch nicht so reich.Außerdem,ich habe so ein Account NIE gewünscht und brauche auch nicht.

Von Internet-Foren habe ich erfahren für tausenden gleiche Fälle...aber leider habe ich NIE eine Lösung gefunden.
Sieht so aus,dass alle *[...]* sind, und alle wissen das!Trotzdem diese Abzocke leuft weiter!Bis wann???

Bitte helfen sie mir! Was soll ich machen?
Das gröste Problem ist,dass ich ein Ausländer bin.Ich kenne die Deutsche Gesetze nicht...Habe versucht was zu lesen,aber ich verstehe leider nicht alles...

Bitte,helfen sie mir!Danke im voraus!

Martin Borisov

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

So wie du deinen Fall schilderst, hat jemand fremdes eben doch deine Daten eingegeben - du studierst und an der Uni gibt es genügend Listen mit vollständigen Datensätzen. Die IP-Adresse, die du verwendest, ist doch bestimmt ein Zugang von der Uni, also einer, den x andere auch verwenden? Deshalb kommt auch heute bei der Prüfung der IP eine identische Zahlenkolonne bei raus - aber keine, die dich als Nutzer identifiziert. Dein Kommilitonen haben wahrscheinlich alle die selbe IP nach außen.


----------



## NoPanic (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Es ist leider nicht so.

Ich habe zu Hause eine eigene DSL Verbindung von Versatel.Diese Verbindung wird nur von mir benutzt!
Habe nie ein PC in der Uni benutzt.Genau das ist komisch - es handelt sich um meine eigene IP-Adresse.
Freund kann nicht sein!Letzte 2-3 Monate bei mir zu Hause war nur meine Freundin und noch ein Kumpel.Ich war auch da.Keiner hat sich meine Daten registriert.Trotzdem die IP-Adresse stimmt...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				NoPanic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe zu Hause eine eigene DSL Verbindung von Versatel.


Na dann ist das für den Anbeiiter aber seeeehr schade, denn Versatel speichert die Sessions nur für 24 Stunden.   :-D


----------



## spacesms (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Schaut mal was sagt ihr dazu? Ich meine die drohen mir mit dem Amtsgericht... Kann man das Glauben? Ausserdem schreiben die ich hätte nicht reagiert was ja offenkundig gelogen ist... :wall: 


Guten Tag XXX,

Sie haben sich am XX.XX.2006 zu unserem Dienst SpaceSMS.ch angemeldet. 
Am XX.XX.2006 haben wir Ihnen eine Rechnung über 96,- Euro zukommen lassen. 
Leider haben Sie auf diese nicht reagiert. 

Aus diesem Grund übersenden wir Ihnen heute die letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung ( Datei im Anhang dieser E-Mail ). Sollten Sie diese unbeachtet lassen, so sehen wir uns gezwungen, die Sache an das zuständige Amtsgericht zu übergeben.  
Hierbei entstehen erhebliche Folgekosten, welche wir Ihnen gerne ersparen würden! 

Sollten Sie Ihre Mahnung nicht aufrufen können ( da kein Acrobat Reader installiert ), finden Sie hier Ihre relevanten Rechnungsinformationen:

Zahlungsempfänger: Atrabo AG
Konto: 54 23 XXX XX
Bankleitzahl: 370 XXX XX
Vermerk: XXXXXX
Institut: Deutsche Bank AG
Betrag: 96,- Euro

Sollten Sie Fragen haben, so steht Ihnen unsere telefonische Kundenbetreuung von Montags bis Freitags von 10 - 17 Uhr zur Verfügung. Die Telefonnummer
lautet: 0180 - 38818881 ( 9ct/Minute ). 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Atrabo AG
Forderungsmanagement


----------



## Butterflyeffect (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

genau das selbe habe ich auch bekommen genau das selbe das sind [.....] habe die mail vor ca. einer woche auch erhalten weiß aber nicht ob da nun noch was kommt  wie hast du denn reagiert ne meil zurückgeschrieben?? ich habe bis jetzt nichts gemacht die verbraucherzentrale konnte mir nicht helfen habe mit den per telefon geredet vielleicht müsste ich persönlich nochmal hingehen hatte mich aber auch letzten monat bei spacesms angemeldet wenn es was neues in der sache gibt über hilfreiche mails wärs nicht schlecht auch wenn bis jetzt noch keiner der anbieter übers gericht gegangen ist sicher bin ich mir nicht so sehr kann immer noch n böses erwachen geben aber ich werde nicht zahlen

_Behauptung wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (17 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

...ich würde erstmal abwarten, bis die Sache dem Amtsgericht übergeben wurde (was stark zu bezweifeln ist). Das könnte nämlich nicht nur die letzte außergerichtliche sondern generell die letzte Mahnung gewesen sein. Vom AG würde erstmal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen und der kostet dem Empfänger nichts und bietet die Möglichkeit zum unbegründeten Widerspruch.


----------



## ClaM (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich würde erstmal abwarten, bis die Sache dem Amtsgericht übergeben wurde (was stark zu bezweifeln ist). Das könnte nämlich nicht nur die letzte außergerichtliche sondern generell die letzte Mahnung gewesen sein. Vom AG würde erstmal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen und der kostet dem Empfänger nichts und bietet die Möglichkeit zum unbegründeten Widerspruch.




Vielen Dank, das macht Mut. Ich stehe der Sache zwar mit einem sehr guten Gefühl entgegen, aber irgendwie macht man sich doch seine Gedanken. Andererseits wiederum bin ich voll ausgerüstet mit Infomaterial und bin gefasst auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid - sollte einer kommen. Ich glaube eher nicht, denn die Herren würden sich ja ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. 
Aber ich verstehe nicht, wieso die Brüder nicht aus den Suchmaschinen erntfernt werden nach Allem, was da schon abgegangen ist? Sogar diverse TV Sendeanstalten haben dieses Thema weit verbreitet. Warum also dürfen die immer noch agieren? Verstehe einer die Welt - ich nimmer.

LG
ClaM


----------



## NoPanic (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Anonymus Connectus schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann ist das für den Anbeiiter aber seeeehr schade, denn Versatel speichert die Sessions nur für 24 Stunden.   :-D




Was meinst du?? Keiner kann überprüfen ob meine IP-Adresse stimmt??
Ist das eine Lösung für mich?


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				NoPanic schrieb:
			
		

> Keiner kann überprüfen ob meine IP-Adresse stimmt??


Bei dem Provider (wie bei vielen anderen auch) ist das tatsächlich so - niemand kann nachträglich die Bestands- zu den Verbidungsdaten zuordnen.


----------



## schnippewippe (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Sammelaktion gegen Gewinnspiele die versteckte Verträge sind und andere Abzockerei.
.... [at]...

Hatte vor einiger Zeit schon einmal auf eine Sammelaktion aufmerksam gemacht. Leider ist uns nicht aufgefallen, dass man sich dann erst anmelden soll. Sorry war keine Absicht.:wall: Also hier ohne Anmeldung.

_e-maliaddi gelöscht,  mit anmelden hat das nichts zu tun,  modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen
> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.
> Artikel der Art 'Antworten bitte an [email protected]' widersprechen dem Geist eines Diskussionsforums grundsätzlich.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

_Eine kleinlaute Frage am Rande:_ was soll diese Sammelaktion bewirken, welche Ziele sollen dadurch erreicht werden?


----------



## schnippewippe (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Wir wollen keine Sammelklage ins Rollen bringen. Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden! Vielmehr möchten wir - wenn wir genug Leute zusammenbekommen - Briefe an unterschiedliche Institutionen schreiben wie

- an die Verbraucherschtzzentrale
- an den Bundesstaatsanwalt oder
- an Politiker

um weiter auf dieses Problem aufmerksam zu machen und dafür zu sorgen, das wir uns besser gegen solche Seiten schützen können. Und vielleicht können diese Institutionen auch dafür Sorge tragen, dass wir alle nun endgültig aus diesem Dilemma kommen.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				schnippewippe schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollen keine Sammelklage ins Rollen bringen.


das würde auch kaum gehen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

cp


----------



## Butterflyeffect (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

das werde ich auch jetzt machen ich danke ganz herzlich...halte euch ja auf dem neusten stand außerdem habe ich wenns mehr als hart auf hart kommt n anwalt an der hand....mal sehen aber echt ich versteh das echt nicht warum solche agenturen u firmen bei google rausgenommen werden bin ja nur so auf die gekommen als ich da "kostenlose sms" eingegenben habe wie mehrere bestimmt


----------



## ajoram (19 Mai 2006)

*atrabo ag*

Ich habe mich idiotischerweise bei SPACE SMS angemeldet und habe kürzlich eine Mahnung (allerdings ohne je eine Rechnung bekommen zu haben) erhalten. Ich bin volljährig, habe bisher aber keine SMS verschickt und erhielt, wie bei Seiten dieser Machart üblich, eine unzureichende Belehrung über mein Widerrufsrecht. Die AGB lassen sich nicht über die Website einsehen, sondern scheinbar nur bei Anmeldung. Eine E-Mail habe ich auch nicht erhalten. 

Könnt Ihr mir einen Link zu einem entsprechenden Musterschreiben schicken ?


----------



## BenTigger (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Einfach mal ab Hier beginnen zu lesen und dir aus diversen Beispielen das dir passende aussuchen.


----------



## Gremlin (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Mal eine gute Nachricht für alle, die mit Spacesms Ärger haben.

Ich hab mich auch mal da angemeldet, den Service nie genutzt und bin dann aus allen Wolken gefallen, als die erste Mahnung kam. (Eine normale Rechnung hab ich nie gesehen).

Ich hab mich dann hier und in anderen Foren ein wenig schlau gemacht, einen netten Text mit Hinweis auf verschiedene Paragraphen, die durch die Foren geistern, verfasst und diesen per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an den Verein geschickt.

Heute war dann erst der Rückschein da, dann eine bitterböse "letzte Mahnung" in der Mailbox (die mit dem Amtsgericht) und erstaunlicherweise kurze Zeit später eine Mail mit den extrem knappen Worten:

"Guten Tag,

hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre Stornierung. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen..."

Ich bin also raus. Wenn jemand den Text haben möchte, einfach kurz melden unter: [email protected]

Beste Grüße,
Gremlin

_email-addi gelöscht modaction _
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.



EDIT: Ups, sorry. Wollt den Text halt nicht einfach so reinstellen, im Zweifel liest "der Feind" ja mit. Dann eben per PN.


----------



## Butterflyeffect (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

habe so keinen zugriff auf das schreiben würde mich aber freuen wenn du mir es oder deinen link an meine mailadresse senden könntest.


----------



## Prosecutor (22 Mai 2006)

*SMSFever*

Hat jemand Screenshots oder sonstige Beweismittel dafür, daß die Seite (.tv)innerhalb der letzten 6 Monate verändert wurden? Oder waren die Hinweise auf das kostenpflichtige Abo von Anfang an sichtbar?

Archive.org gibt leider nichts her.

Gibt es Fälle, in denen überhaupt keine Anmeldung stattgefunden hat, aber per SPAM Zugangsdaten verschickt wurden?


----------



## Andrew (22 Mai 2006)

*Smscase*

Hallo Hallo,

nachdem jetzt lange Zeit Ruhe herrschte, 2 Mahnungen per Post liegen schon ca. 2 Monate zurück, habe ich heute einen Anruf von MediaFinanz bekommen bezüglich der offenen Forderung.
Der Mann war sehr nett, er meinte, ob wir diese Forderung noch außergerichtlich klären wollen.
Ich äußerte, dass ich mich zu einem Zeitpunkt angemeldet habe als noch keine AGBs vorhanden waren und ich dazu auch ein Screenshot besitze.
Der Mann meinte, dass die AGBs sicher da gewesen sind.
Darauf hin sagt ich, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen zurückrufen werde!
Für mich nur eine Masche doch noch an das Geld ran zu kommen!

Was meint ihr?

MfG,
Andre


----------



## Wembley (22 Mai 2006)

*AW: SMSFever*



			
				Prosecutor schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Screenshots oder sonstige Beweismittel dafür, daß die Seite (.tv)innerhalb der letzten 6 Monate verändert wurden?


Hier ist ein Screenshot vom 11.01.06.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=126890#post126890

Wenn du smsfever.tv meinst, dann hat sich, wenn du diesen Screenshot mit dem heutigen Aussehen vergleichst, nicht allzu viel geändert. Ich kenne diese Seite seit Dezember. Zumindest die offizielle Startseite hatte, seit ich sie kenne, immer den Text ganz unten, wenn ich sie gesehen habe (wenn man auch sagen muss, bei den meisten Bildschirm-Auflösungen im nicht sichtbaren Bereich, falls man nicht nach unten scrollt). Der einzige kleine Unterschied ist der kleine Stern, der am Anfang nicht da war, der aber aus meiner Sicht (in puncto Verbraucherfreundlichkeit, was aber keine juristische Beurteilung sein soll)  keinen erheblichen Unterschied macht. Aber ab welchem genauen Datum dieser die Seite von smsfever.tv ziert, kann ich dir nicht sagen.



			
				Andrew schrieb:
			
		

> Ich äußerte, dass ich mich zu einem Zeitpunkt angemeldet habe als noch keine AGBs vorhanden waren und ich dazu auch ein Screenshot besitze.


Keine AGB? Wie meinst du das? Wann sollte das gewesen sein? Da weiß ich nichts davon. Aber: Ob ein Vertragsabschluss rechtmäßig ist, hängt nun wirklich nicht allein von dem Vorhandensein einer AGB ab.

Lies dir, wenn du es noch nicht kennen solltest, diese hochinteressanten Infos durch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Prosecutor (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: SMSFever*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Prosecutor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das ist m.E. der Punkt. Ohne den Stern ist auf der Seite nicht erkennbar, daß irgendeine Zahlungsverpflichtung eingegangen wird. [......]
Mit dem Stern und dem Fußtext halte ich die Seite für o.k.

Deshalb brauche ich unbedingt Zeugen/Screenshots dafür, ab welchem Datum die Seite den Stern hatte. Ich besitze einen Screenshot, der weder den Stern noch den Fußtext aufweist.

_Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## ClaM (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Sorry wenn ich auch mit einer Screenshotanfrage komme, aber ich bräuchte die von Hausaufgaben-heute.com , und zwar aus der Zeit vor der Abänderung, also Januar bis Mitte März 06.

Danke schon mal im Voraus

LG
ClaM


----------



## Andrew (23 Mai 2006)

*Smscase*

Bei dem Bild gibt es nur Teilnahmebedingungen, wenn man auf smscase schaut gibts dort jetzt AGBs...
aber so wie auf dem Screenshot ist das doch nicht ganz legal!?


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also jetzt gibt es die AGB, zu erreichen über die hinterlegten Buchstaben von "AGB" (gültig ab 28.1.06). Was siehst Du hier genau als illegal an? Die alten AGB sind über den Link ganz am Ende des Textes zu finden.



			
				smscase AGB ab 28.1.06 schrieb:
			
		

> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Allgemeine Geschäftsbedinungen
> 
> § 1 Vertragsschluss *
> Nach erfolgreicher Anmeldung zu dem Dienst "SMScase.de" tritt            der Teilnehmer mit dem Betreiber ( eCycle Deutschland, A. W.,            Friedrichstraße 171, 10117 Berlin ) in ein Vertragsverhältnis            über. Dieser Vertrag ist zunächst 14 Tage kostenfrei sodann            mit einem kostenpflichtigem Abonnement verbunden. Für einen Vertragsschluss            gelten ausschließlich diese „Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen“.            Andere Regelungen müssen in schriftlicher Form von dem Betreiber            bestätigt werden.[/FONT]         [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> ...



Auffällig auch hier wieder die Koppelung des Vertrages mit einem Gewinnspiel ---> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38818&highlight=Gewinnspiel


----------



## Butterflyeffect (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt gibt es die AGB, zu erreichen über die hinterlegten Buchstaben von "AGB" (gültig ab 28.1.06). Was siehst Du hier genau als illegal an? Die alten AGB sind über den Link ganz am Ende des Textes zu finden.
> 
> 
> 
> Auffällig auch hier wieder die Koppelung des Vertrages mit einem Gewinnspiel ---> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38818&highlight=Gewinnspiel


genauso war es ja auch bei spacesms die haben auch mit einer reise glaub nach amerika geworben und jetzt können sie 100 gratis sms senden, ha ha ha


----------



## Wembley (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Smscase*



			
				Andrew schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Bild gibt es nur Teilnahmebedingungen, wenn man auf smscase schaut gibts dort jetzt AGBs...
> aber so wie auf dem Screenshot ist das doch nicht ganz legal!?


Ah, jetzt weiß ich, worauf du hinaus willst. Dies war gar nicht so selten, dass der Link, der die AGB beinhaltete, mit dem Text "Teilnahmebedingungen" versehen wurde. Hier muss man natürlich die Frage stellen, ob dadurch dem Kunden bewusst wird, dass er ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot eingeht. Denn bei "Teilnahmebedingungen" denke ich eher an ein Gewinnspiel und da werde ich sicher nicht der einzige sein. Es dürfte seine Gründe gehabt haben, dass die das geändert haben. Es darf sich jeder seinen Reim drauf machen, ob aus freien Stücken oder widerwillig.

Was die "Legalität" betrifft: Nun, diese kann von verschiedenen Gesichtspunkten gegeben sein oder auch nicht. Für den Kunden ist vor allem eines wichtig: Gilt ein etwaiger Vertragsabschluss oder nicht? Oder wie sieht es mit dem Widerruf aus? Inwiefern kann man einen Vertrag anfechten? Darauf gibt es in diesem Forum hervorragende allgemeine Hinweise:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sabelios (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo,

meinen Freund hat es auch erwischt (mit spacesms). Jetzt haben sie geschrieben, dass sie die Sache an ein Inkasso-Unternehmen weitergeben. Was muss man befürchten? Kommen die damit wirklich durch? Wie ist es denn bei den vielen anderen ausgegangen, die darauf reingefallen sind?

sab


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				sabelios schrieb:
			
		

> Was muss man befürchten? Kommen die damit wirklich durch?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

cp


----------



## blackfly (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

also ich (dumm wie ich bin) habe jetzt auch mich angemeldet auf spacesms.ch (leider wie ich vor kurzem feststellen musste). ich bekam schon 2 mahnungen weil ich eine rechnung von 96€(?) nich gezahlt habe. da aba eigentlich nur 8€ monatlich zu überweissen wären is das sehr seltsam und ich sehe auch nicht ein diesen betrag zu zahlen da es weder informationen noch hinweisse dazu gab wie man diesen vertrag kündigen könnte. so nun hock ich da ich hab auf ihre e-mail geantwortet das ich gerne eine erkläreung der zu zahlenden 96€ bekommen und das ich sehr gerne kündigen will. bis jetzt noch nix zurück bekommen mal sehn wies weiter geht. aba ich habe keine lust auf eine gerichtsverhandlung. und nun zu meiner frage: was soll ich bitte tun wenn da wirklich was kommt vom gericht?? bitte helft mir... komm ich da irgendwie wieder raus?? danke im voraus schon mal.. .)


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				blackfly schrieb:
			
		

> bitte helft mir...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

cp


----------



## Meusche (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

"Guten Tag,

hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre Stornierung. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen..."

Ich bin also raus. Wenn jemand den Text haben möchte, einfach kurz melden unter: [email protected]

Beste Grüße,
Gremlin

Hallo Gremlin - bin an Deinem Text interessiert....denn bei mir reagiert ATRABO absolut ignorant...wie bei allen anderen hier im Forum.....

Gruß Meusche :wall:


----------



## blackfly (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

ja ich würd den auch gern haben weil bei mir tun die nich mal antworten 0o 
wär echt nett.. danke schon mal


----------



## Meusche (30 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also Leute, ich dachte bis vor kurzem auch, dass ich einigermaßen versiert bin und nicht in solche Fallen tappe.....Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall :roll: 
Am 27.04.2006 erhielt ich folgende mail :
Guten Tag XXXXXXXX,

gemäß Ihrer spacesms.ch Onlinebestellung vom 11.04.2006 finden Sie im Anhang dieser
E-Mail Ihre Rechnung mit der Rechnungsnummer: [.......]

Nähere Details zu Ihrem SpaceSMS Abonnement finden Sie hier:
[.....]

Sollten Sie Ihre Rechnung nicht aufrufen können ( da kein Acrobat Reader installiert ),
finden Sie hier Ihre relevanten Rechnungsinformationen:


Zahlungsempfänger: Atrabo AG
[......]
Betrag: 96,- Euro

Sollten Sie innerhalb von drei Werktagen die Rechnung begleichen, genehmigen wir
Ihnen einen Rabatt von 10,- Euro.

Haben Sie Fragen zu Ihrer Rechnung ?
[.......]

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Atrabo AG Kundenbetreuung

:scherzkeks: 

Bis dahin wußte ich noch nicht mal, dass ich auf ein ABO reingefallen war !
Denn als ich das Gratis-Angebot nach der Anmeldung nutzen wollte....funktionierte es nicht.....damit war für mich der Versuch kostenlos eine sms per Intenet zu versenden gescheitert und ich ließ es dabei  
So konnte ich

_Daten entfernt. Link deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## tuxedo (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Gerade weiteren Anbieter 88s**.de gefunden, gleiche Masche wie auch sonst, großes "Gratis"-Label, Kosten nur schwer im Kleingedruckten zu finden, also nicht drauf reinfallen!

Betreiber postet im affi-Forum, falls sich jemand ein Bild machen möchte.

Haben wir hier eigentlich irgendwo eine übersichtliche Liste mit all diesen Angeboten, die nach dieser Masche konzipiert sind?

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: kann sein, dass 88s**.de schon bekannt ist, ich habs eben erst entdeckt und hier im Forum noch nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## piconeon (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hallo,

habe großes problem. nachdem ich an atrabo eine anfechtung geschickt habe so wie es auch hier im forum hinreichend erläutert wurde habe ich nun von einer firma namens media finanz einen zahlschein in höhe von 135€ zugeschickt bekommen. dazu stehen noch einige paragraphen usw. auch der name von einer anwalsfirma ist dabei aufgeführt. was soll ich nun tun?soll ich das schreiben ignorieren und es drauf ankommen lassen? :wall:


----------



## piconeon (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Meusche schrieb:
			
		

> "Guten Tag,
> 
> hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen Ihre Stornierung.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen..."
> ...


@Meusche: kann man dir irgendwie ne pn schicken, damit man den text bekommt oder seine e-mail addy hinterlassen?habe leider kein outlook, so daß ich den aufgeführten link wahrnehme könnte.


----------



## technofreak (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				piconeon schrieb:
			
		

> was soll ich nun tun?soll ich das schreiben ignorieren und es drauf ankommen lassen? :wall:


Wir können und dürfen hier aufgrund des noch immer geltenden Rechtsberatungsgesetzes
 aus dem Jahr 1935 keine individuelle Rechtsberatung leisten. Auf Deutsch: Wir können,
 dürfen und wollen hier nicht den Gang zum Rechtsanwalt oder zum Verbraucherschutz ersetzen.
 Das betrifft auch jeden  User, der  hier postet,  

tf


----------



## piconeon (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

möchte keine rechtsberatung haben, nur eventuelle erfahrungsberichte oder hinweise wie ich weiter verfahren könnte. vielleicht hat der eine oder andere bereits schon kenntnis von besagter firma und kann hinweise geben.


----------



## technofreak (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				piconeon schrieb:
			
		

> nur eventuelle erfahrungsberichte


das ist erlaubt 


			
				piconeon schrieb:
			
		

> hinweise wie ich weiter verfahren könnte.


Alles was über die allgemeinen Hinweise hinausgeht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
ist  auf Grund des Rechtsberatungsgesetz unzulässig. Nicht wir machen die Gesetze. 

tf


----------



## piconeon (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

da ich leider kein computer-insider bin würde ich gerne wissen, wie man "screenshots" von den besagten seiten machen kann? :unzufrieden:


----------



## Heiko (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				piconeon schrieb:
			
		

> da ich leider kein computer-insider bin würde ich gerne wissen, wie man "screenshots" von den besagten seiten machen kann? :unzufrieden:


Ein Druck auf ALT und dann gleichzeitig auf DRUCK erstellt einen Screenshot des aktiven Fensters in der Zwischenablage. Das dann in das Grafikprogramm Deines Vertrauens (z.B. Irfanview) reinkopieren und abspeichern.


----------



## piconeon (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Das dann in das Grafikprogramm Deines Vertrauens (z.B. Irfanview) reinkopieren und abspeichern.




Irfanview??? wie komm ich an sowas ran??? gibts noch andere gängigere alternativen, die auch ich kenn?


----------



## Meusche (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo Leute !

Neue negative Nachrichten von den  Atrabo-[.......]!

Besser gesagt : heute kam Post von media finanz inkassogesellschaft
mit Sitz in Osnabrück - die haben sogar einen Internet-Auftritt !

Inzwischen belaäuft sich die Forderung einschließlich Mahn-und Inkassogebühr
auf insgesamt 135,50 € !!!

Was soll ich tun ???

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## SEP (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Meusche schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich tun ???


Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## A John (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				piconeon schrieb:
			
		

> Irfanview??? wie komm ich an sowas ran??? gibts noch andere gängigere alternativen, die auch ich kenn?


Alternativen gibt es einige, im Freewarebereich IMO aber nichts Besseres. Welche Du davon kennst, weiß nur der Forenschamane und der ist derzeit auf Bildungsurlaub.
Google hilft beim suchen. Wenn Du mit Bildbearbeitung nix am Hut hast, kannst Du auch Winword oder ggf. SWriter dazu missbrauchen, oder das mit Windows gelieferte "Paint" verwenden.
(Bearbeiten / einfügen, speichern, fertig). Ist aber wirklich nur eine Notlösung. 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Meusche (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ja - danke SEP....ich weiß....aber die Nerven :wall: 

Ganz öffentlichen lieben Dank an GREMLIN....Einschreiben geht morgen raus....dann heißt es abwarten und gucken.....ob ich mit einem :crazy: davonkomme.... 

Ich wär für 'ne Sammelklage, aber es muß sich immer erst einer finden, der den Anfang macht....allles ins Rollen bringt...und vielleicht auch noch juristische Quellen hat...oder einfach nur Ahnung und Geschicke:schreiben:


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Meusche schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wär für 'ne Sammelklage,


In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklage  

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

cp


----------



## Meusche (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

AHA - na das ist ja wieder prickelnd !
Roman Herzog konnte daran wohl auch nix ändern.....


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ein Bundespräsident könnte da gar nichts dran ändern, höchstens eine Zweidrittelmehrheit des Parlaments. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sammelklage


> In Deutschland sind Sammelklagen in der Form der Class action nicht zulässig. Verfassungsrechtler gehen davon aus, dass die Sammelklage auch verfassungswidrig wäre.


cp


----------



## Meusche (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Dann eben das :

Sammelverfahren

Ein solches Verfahren kennt das deutsche Recht. Es handelt sich, darum dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft mehrere Ermittlungsverfahren zu einem zusammenlegt und unter einem Aktenzeichen führt. Es ist die Bündelung mehrerer notwendigen Ermittlungsverfahren zu einem.
Ich bin eben blond - sonst  hätte ich den ganzen Ärger jetzt ja auch nicht :wall:  


Das gestreßte Meusche


----------



## Meusche (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bundespräsident könnte da gar nichts dran ändern, höchstens eine Zweidrittelmehrheit des Parlaments.



DAS WAR JA AUCH MEHR EIN SCHERZ


----------



## Meusche (31 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich sehe das ganze ja mehr als einen riesigen (evtl. teuren) Lernprozess !

Wie sagte einst Zarathustra : "Wahrlich, ein schmutziger Strom ist der Mensch. Man muss schon ein Meer sein, um einen schmutzigen Strom aufnehmen zu können, ohne unrein zu werden.
Ich sage euch : man muss noch Chaos in sich haben, um einen tanzenden Stern gebären zu können...."

in diesem Sinne an alle Gebeutelten > Gute Nacht <
bis bald...wenns neues vom "Gerichtsvollzieher" gibt:-?


----------



## piconeon (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

@Meusche:

Was hast du gemacht nachdem du das Schreiben von MediaFinanz bekommen hast? Welche Reaktionsmöglichkeiten bestehen? Hat dir GREMLIN irgednwelche Hinweise gegeben? Falls ja, wie könnte ich mit ihm Kontakt aufnehmen, sofern dies möglich ist?


----------



## Butterflyeffect (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Meusche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute !
> 
> Neue negative Nachrichten von den  Atrabo-[.......]!
> 
> ...


ich habe gestern den brief aus osnabrück erhalten weiß auch nicht so direkt weiter und insider binn ich auch nicht...willkommen im club erkundige mich heut nochmal


----------



## Goondiwindi (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Guten Abend,

auch ich habe das Problem mit der spacesms-Sache! Habe heute dort angerufen, aber ständig kam eine Stimme, die mich darauf hinwies ich würde außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten anrufen!?! die Mo- Fr von 10 - 17 Uhr sind!! Und so ging das den ganzen Mittag!!! :evil: 

Meusche,... kannst du mir den Text schicken den du per Einschreiben dort hingeschickt hast??

Gruß Goondiwindi


----------



## Gremlin (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich les hier gar nicht mehr so regelmäßig mit, aber über PNs werde ich per Mail informiert, darauf antworte ich also immer mehr oder weniger schnell. 
Auch wenn fraglich ist, wie lange die &%§Z&$% noch auf den Text reagieren stelle ich ihn natürlich weiterhin gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitri (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo,
wie gut, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe.
Ich hab heute morgen ebenfalls eine Rechnung von spacesms.ch erhalten und bin aus allen Wolken gefallen...
ich hatte mir überlegt, da einfach nicht drauf zu reagieren, weil auf dieser Seite nirgendwo etwas davon steht, dass es kostenpflichtig ist.
Soll ich nun einen Widerruf schicken oder was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?

Lieben Gruß


----------



## SEP (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Pitri schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich nun einen Widerruf schicken oder was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?


Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Butterflyeffect (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Goondiwindi schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Abend,
> 
> auch ich habe das Problem mit der spacesms-Sache! Habe heute dort angerufen, aber ständig kam eine Stimme, die mich darauf hinwies ich würde außerhalb der Geschäftszeiten anrufen!?! die Mo- Fr von 10 - 17 Uhr sind!! Und so ging das den ganzen Mittag!!! :evil:
> 
> ...


habe noch nix in die schweitz geschick habe es aber auch vor... dreh hier noch durch...könnte ich den text such mal haben? Butterflyeffect die auch schon die schnautze von spacesms mächtig voll hat und was ist eigentlich wenn man es bis zum verfahren kommen lässt wo soll denn das ausgetragen werden in der schweitz?


----------



## geometer (4 Juni 2006)

*SpaceSMS-Falle*

Hallo Leute,
leider ist meine Tochter, 15 Jahre, auch auf diesen Verein (mit den 100 FreiSMS und der Reise nach New York) reingefallen.Sie hat leider das falsche Geburtsdatum angegeben und ich habe keine Genehmigung dafür erteilt. Zuerst kam die Rechnung über 96€ ( hat sie mir aber leider nicht mitgeteilt), dann kam noch mal eine Rechnung und schließlich eine Mahnung an die Emailadresse meiner Tochter. Erst dann ist sie damit rausgerückt. Ich habe dann sofort mit denen telefoniert, die aber behaupten sie seien im Recht und haben mir sogar mit 72€ wegen Betruges gedroht. Dann kam nochmal eine Mahnung an meine Emailadresse in der sie sogar eine Kopie des Ausweises meiner Tochter wollten. Ich habe dann nicht mehr darauf reagiert und  beim Vebraucherschutz nachgefragt und bekam zur Antwort, das SpaceSMS [...] handeln, da sie nur Geburtsdaten älter als 18 zulassen.Heute kam aber ein Schreiben eines Inkassounternehmens und nun sollen wir schon 135€ bezahlen. Langsam wird mir die Sache zu heiss. Hat jemand einen Rat für mich, wie wir uns jetzt hier weiterverhalten sollen.
Für einen Tip wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.
MfG
Reimund

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: SpaceSMS-Falle*



			
				geometer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand einen Rat für mich, wie wir uns jetzt hier weiterverhalten sollen.
> Für einen Tip wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700

cp


----------



## Schranzi386 (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also ich brauch dieses Schreiben auch..!! Habe schon die 1. Mahnung per Brief vom Inkassobüro bekommen..!!

Warum ist es in Deutschland eigentlich so schwer, solche Firmen zu verbieten..?? In Amerika müsste mir das Unternehmen sicherlich nen schönen hohen Betrag an Schadensersatz zahlen, da Sie mich nicht richtig informiert haben..!! So sollte das hier auch sein..!!


----------



## Seelachs (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Huhu, lese das hier alles durchaus interessiert. Was ist denn, wenn sich jemand mit falschem Namen und falscher Adresse angemeldet hat?
Und: Hat jemand schonmal vom Gericht Post bekommen? Mir sieht das alles sehr nach leeren Drohungen aus, weil seriös erscheint mir die Sache nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php

gib als Suchbegriffe *falschem namen falscher adresse *an und vergiss nicht, unten links von "Themen" auf "Beiträge" umzuschalten


----------



## DNA2 (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> In Amerika müsste mir das Unternehmen sicherlich nen schönen hohen Betrag an Schadensersatz zahlen, da Sie mich nicht richtig informiert haben..!!


Mein Tipp:
1. In die USA umziehen.
2. Von dort auf das deutsche Internet zugreifen und "gutgläubig" SMS bestellen (hier dürfte dein erstes Problem liegen)
3. Anwaltskostenvorschuss von läppischen x-tausend $ vorstrecken (hier könnte dein zweites Problem liegen)
4. Schadensersatzprozess führen lassen, in dem du insbesondere die körperlichen Schäden, die du erlitten hast, heraus stellst (drittes Problem?)
5. Pleite und reumütig nach DE zurück kehren und feststellen, dass hier
a) die Straßen weniger Schlaglöcher haben,
b) die öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel überhaupt (und meistens recht pünktlich) fahren,
c) dennoch über alles geschimpft wird, und dann
6. ab in die Hochpolitik und Gesetze ändern!

Zu satirisch?

'tschuldigung ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Aber wenn wir hier die US-FTC hätten, mannomann, dann hätten wir wohl schon seit 2002 Probleme mit den Abos (auch das enthält Ironie)
http://siliconvalley.internet.com/news/article.php/1549231


----------



## piconeon (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

jetzt schreibt media finanz auch noch e-mails, in denen eine zahlungsaufforderung innerhalb der nächsten 4 tage steht. sollte dies nicht erfolgen, wird es weitergeleitet an gerichtsvollzieher usw. dürfen die das bzw. machen die das wirklich? was bringt denen das, die sin d ja im unrecht? das kostet ganz schön nerven!!! :wall:


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				piconeon schrieb:
			
		

> sollte dies nicht erfolgen, wird es weitergeleitet an gerichtsvollzieher usw. dürfen die das bzw. machen die das wirklich? was bringt denen das, die sin d ja im unrecht?


Das bringt denen zunächst eine Kostennote vom Gerichtsvollzieher - unter zurücksendung der Unterlagen, da der nämlich ohne gerichtlichen Titel gar nix unternehmen darf, kann und wird.
Er sei denn, die beauftragen ihn mit der Zustellung eines Schreibens von denen - was das denen allerdings bringen soll, ist ziemlich fraglich ...


----------



## piconeon (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hier mal zum angucken der originaltext, hoffe habe alles wichtige wegge-x-t  

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,

wie wir Ihnen bereits per Brief vom 30.05.2006 mitgeteilt haben, hat uns die
Firma Atrabo AG aus Engelberg mit dem Einzug einer offenen Forderung beauftragt.
Sie hat am 27.04.2006 folgende Leistung für Sie erbracht:

- SpaceSMS.ch Jahresgebühr

Für diese Leistung schulden Sie einen Betrag in Höhe von 96,00 Euro. Leider
haben Sie auch auf unsere Mahnung vom 30.05.2006 nicht reagiert. Um weitere
Kosten zu vermeiden, fordern wir Sie auf, die ausstehende Summe zzgl. der
aufgelaufenen Verzugskosten umgehend zu begleichen.

Die von Ihnen zu zahlende Gesamtforderung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:

Grundforderung unseres Mandanten: 96,00 Euro
bisherige Mahnkosten unseres Mandanten: 3,50 Euro
vorgerichtliche Inkassogebühren: 32,50 Euro
vorgerichtliche Inkassoauslagen: 3,50 Euro
---------------------------------------------------------
noch offener Gesamtbetrag (Stand: 07.06.2006): 135,50 Euro

Der geltend gemachte Betrag in Höhe von 135,50 Euro ist innerhalb der nächsten 4
Tage unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens 32150056 auf unser unten stehendes Konto zu
zahlen.

Nach Ablauf dieser Frist werden wir uns die Forderung abtreten lassen und ein
gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO gegen Sie einleiten, wodurch
erhebliche Kosten für Gericht und Anwalt, nötigenfalls auch Vollstreckungskosten
für den Gerichtsvollzieher, entstehen.

Nach Durchführung eines gerichtlichen Vollstreckungsverfahrens steht auch der
Verlust Ihrer Kreditwürdigkeit durch Eintragung in das amtliche
Schuldnerverzeichnis zu befürchten. Zahlen Sie deshalb in Ihrem eigenen
Interesse innerhalb der gesetzten Frist.


Mit verbindlichem Gruß
N. W., Abteilung Mahnbescheid

MediaFinanz GmbH & Co. KG
zugelassen gem. §1 Abs.1 Nr.5 RBerG

Noch ein wichtiger Hinweis: 
Sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen weder eine Zahlung verbuchen können noch eine
sonstige Rückmeldung auf diese Email erhalten, werden wir zudem technisch
überprüfen lassen, ob die uns vorliegenden Personendaten zu der hier verwendeten
Email-Adresse passen. Wir werden damit ermitteln, ob unter Umständen
betrügerisch im falschen Namen bestellt wurde.

Die MediaFinanz GmbH & Co. KG ist vom Präsidenten des Amtsgerichts Osnabrück als
Inkassounternehmen zugelassen.


Wie sieht das mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren aus, so wie das hier erwähnt wurde. Ist es wahrscheinlich, daß diese Firma sowas anstrebt?
_
Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## spacesms (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Jetzt habe ich auch eine E-Mail von dem Inkasso Büro bekommen...

Ich habe aber ausserdem vor einigen Tagen einen Brief zu denen per EInschreiben geschickt in dem ich denen ein paar Paragraphen um die ohren haue etc... <- Mal sehen was draus wird, momentan noch keine reaktion. :wall: 

Anonsten werde ich mal abwarten was noch so für nette drohungen kommen...

Wiegesagt wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommen sollte (wovon keiner ausgeht, da es Premiere wäre) dann hat man ja noch so viel ich weis 14 Tage wiederspruchsrecht bevor irgendwas passiert... :sun: 

Da das ja alles nicht passiert bin ich mal auf die nächsten E-Mails / Briefe / Anrufe gespannt... Nur besuchen sollten die mich nicht [........]... :wall:

_Letzten Halbsatz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## piconeon (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

es hat noch nie einer einen gerichtlichen mahnbescheid bekommen? na hoffentlich gehöre ich dann nicht zu den ersten *schnief*


----------



## Cathamenia (7 Juni 2006)

*SpaceSMS*

Ich habe heute auch meine 2. Mahnung vom Inkasso-Büro bekommen (per Mail) und werde auf keinen Fall zahlen. Dennoch mache ich mir etwas sorgen, da die Einschüchterung doch sehr gut funktioniert.

Ich versuche allerdings ruhig zu bleiben und "verlasse" mich auf die Aussagen derjenigen, die meinen man solle das Ganze aussitzen. Widerufen habe ich bei SpaceSMS per einschreiben mit Rückschein worauf mir aber nicht mehr geantwortet wurde.

Haltet mich und die anderen doch weiterhin auf dem Laufenden.

mfg

Cathamenia


----------



## Schranzi386 (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich habe bisher erst das eine Schreiben des Inkasso Büros erhalten. Aber ich sehe es nicht ein 135,50 € für so etwas zu bezahlen, da ich nie ein Abo wollte. Von spacesms.ch kam auf meinen Widerruf diese Antwort:

Guten Tag,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Wir erachten es als sehr schade, dass Sie nun der Meinung sind, Sie hätten kein kostenpflichtiges Produkt bestellt. Wenn dem so wäre, dann müssten Sie auf unserer Internetseite Aussagen wie "Gratis oder kostenlos" finden. Überzeugen Sie sich selbst unter w*w.spacesms.ch -> Dem ist nicht so. Dem zur Folge kann NICHT davon ausgegangen werden,
dass unser Produkt kostenfrei ist!

Sie wurden VOR Vertragsschluß über die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen, die Fußzeile und Ihr gesetzliches Widerrufsrecht belehrt. Sie haben eindeutig bestätigt diese gelesen und akzeptiert zu haben, indem Sie Ihr "Häkchen" in dem Anmeldungsformular gesetzt haben.

Wir müssen diese Forderung gegen Sie weiterhin aufrecht erhalten.


1. Es wurde in Schritt 4 viel Spaß mit den Gratis SMS gewünscht..!!
2. Keine Widerrufsbelehrung per E-Mail erhalten
[......]

_Letzten Satz wegen rechtlichr Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Qoppa (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				piconeon schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren aus, so wie das hier erwähnt wurde. Ist es wahrscheinlich, daß diese Firma sowas anstrebt?


Nein.
gerichtliches Mahnverfahren, -> Mahnbescheid http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

man muß dann innerhalb von 2 Wochen widersprechen (ohne Begründung, - die Kosten trägt der Antragsteller)
dann können sie ein Gerichtsverfahren = Prozeß beantragen, - bzw. wer kampflustig ist, kann auch selbst mit der Rücksendung des Mahnbescheids an das Gericht die Durchführung des Verfahrens beantragen ...


----------



## Schranzi386 (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich entscheide mich dann für die Durchführung des Verfahrens..!! Eine Butterfahrt irgendwo in eine andere Stadt machen, Gerichtsverhandlung gewinnen und die Fahrtkosten bezahlt bekommen, ist doch ideal..!!


----------



## Reducal (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				piconeon schrieb:
			
		

> > Noch ein wichtiger Hinweis:
> > Sollten wir in den nächsten Tagen weder eine Zahlung verbuchen können noch eine sonstige Rückmeldung auf diese Email erhalten, werden wir zudem technisch überprüfen lassen, ob die uns vorliegenden Personendaten zu der hier verwendeten Email-Adresse passen. Wir werden damit ermitteln, ob unter Umständen betrügerisch im falschen Namen bestellt wurde.



Wie soll das gehen? Diese Firma hat weder Recht noch die Möglichkeit dazu. Meiner Meinung nach also eine leere Drohung, mehr nicht.


----------



## Qoppa (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich entscheide mich dann für die Durchführung des Verfahrens..!!


dafür sollte man aber unbedingt einen Rechtsanwalt beauftragen.


----------



## blackfly (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

so ich hab jetzt auch nen brief vom inkassobüro media finanz gekriegt.. über eine summe von 135€ allso was soll ich jetzt tun?? zahlen oda nich?? kann mal jemand sagen was noch alles passiert der das alles schon hinter sich hat?? danke schon mal im voraus..


----------



## Stalker2002 (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				blackfly schrieb:
			
		

> kann mal jemand sagen was noch alles passiert der das alles schon hinter sich hat??



Nein, jemanden der das Ding schon komplett hinter sich hat, wird wohl auf dem ganzen Planeten nicht zu finden sein. Du kannst dir hier den Thread durchlesen. Darin wirst du alle Infos finden, die für *deine* Entscheidung relevant sind, wie du nun weitermachen willst. Konkrete Handlungsvorgaben kann, will und, vor allem, *darf* dir hier niemand geben, da dies ausdrücklich durch das Rechtsberatungsgesetz untersagt ist.

MfG
L.


----------



## piconeon (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hat hier irgendjemand screenshots von der spacesms.ch seite, auf denen ersichtlich wird das free-sms angeboten wurden und die der/diejenige mir dann per pn zukommen lassen könnte?wäre ganz nett!!!


----------



## LeniK (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				piconeon schrieb:
			
		

> hat hier irgendjemand screenshots von der spacesms.ch seite, auf denen ersichtlich wird das free-sms angeboten wurden und die der/diejenige mir dann per pn zukommen lassen könnte?wäre ganz nett!!!


Diese Sreenshots würde ich auch gerne haben. Wäre echt lieb, wenn die jemand hätte und mir auch schicken könnte!


----------



## Heiko (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				LeniK schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Sreenshots würde ich auch gerne haben. Wäre echt lieb, wenn die jemand hätte und mir auch schicken könnte!


Die Screenshots können auch an Nachrichten angehängt werden.


----------



## piconeon (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hallo,
hab leider immer noch keine hinweise von jemanden bekommen ob jemand screenshots hat. wär nett wenn sich doch noch jemand melden könnte. vielen dank!!!


----------



## johannes123 (8 Juni 2006)

*und noch ein SMS Dienst: simsio.de*

Und es gibt immer noch welche die nicht dazulernern.....

Im Impressum eine bekannter Name aus Tschechien.....

Eine Hamburger Faxnummer einer ebenso bekannten Firma die sich besonders im Email Marketing einen Namen gemacht hat....

Natürlich wieder 84,- Euro Jahresbeitrag. Natürlich wieder ein bekanntes Inkassobüro....

Wann passiert hier endlich einmal was ?


----------



## Wembley (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				piconeon schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> hab leider immer noch keine hinweise von jemanden bekommen ob jemand screenshots hat.


Hier im Forum haben wir welche vom 17.4.06. Siehe Posting (+Folgeposting) wenn du diesem Link folgst:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=142813#post142813

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Schranzi386 (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

In Schritt 4 der Anmeldung wird eindeutig nochmals auf die 100 Gratis SMS hingewiesen !!! Merkwürdig !!


----------



## Stalker2002 (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> In Schritt 4 der Anmeldung wird eindeutig nochmals auf die 100 Gratis SMS hingewiesen !!! Merkwürdig !!


Das ist nicht merkwürdig, sondern hat Methode.

MfG
L.


----------



## Butterflyeffect (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

also an alle wir haben das selbe problem und ich habe jetzt die frage zahlt irgendjemand oder lassen wirs drauf ankommen hatte schon überlegt zu zahlen bin dann aber wieder hier rein gegangen und hab gesehen das sich das inkasso büro ziemlich viel mühe macht uns alle zu benachrichigen aber was ist mit der SCHUFA....???? Die machen mir gedanken..... eine schon völlig genervte Butterflyeffect....hoffe das hört irgendwann mal auf...!Brauchen wir nun einen Anwalt oder nicht....???Ich kann echt nicht mehr....Achso habe das bekannte schreiben an atrabo geschickt mit rückschein und es ist bis jetzt kein rückschein da....komisch und an das inkassobüro hatte ich auch ein schreiben verfasst...ich dachte mit dem einschreiben wär ruh und schicht im schacht...????????Hat das doch mal jemand geschrieben schon vor längerer zeit.....


----------



## Stalker2002 (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Butterflyeffect schrieb:
			
		

> [...]aber was ist mit der SCHUFA....????



Bei der Schufa dürfen nur Forderungen eingetragen werden, die nicht strittig sind. Gebührenforderungen für Gratisangebote sind aber wohl allgemein als strittig betrachtbar... 
Werden solche Forderungen trotzdem eingetragen, dann begibt sich der Mitteilende IMHO in die deutliche Gefahr, sich mit den Folgen von §824 BGB, sowie §187 StGB konfrontiert zu sehen.
Aber das ist nur die *Privatmeinung* eines Nicht-Anwalts...

MfG
L.


----------



## LeniK (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also, ich werde bestimmt nicht zahlen...
*Dazu noch ein Artikel von Rechtsanwälten:*

_[Vollzitat fremder Texte entfernt. (bh)]_

Man kann auch zur Polizei gehen und seinen Fall melden, damit gegen diese Firmen mal überhaupt was ins Rollen kommt...


----------



## LeniK (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ui, sorry...Wer mal den Artikel lesen will kann sich ja bei mir melden...


----------



## Butterflyeffect (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				LeniK schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, sorry...Wer mal den Artikel lesen will kann sich ja bei mir melden...


hey ja klar gute idee ich zeig die einfach an. mein einschreiben ist immer noch nicht da??!!!!Aber stimmt das würde gehen, ja will mal lesen hab nur angst vor so nem eintrag will mir nächste woche ein auto zulegen....Anwalt vielleicht doch besser???


----------



## Fabolous (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo liebe User,

also ich bin auch auf simsen reingefallen und hatte eine "2. Mahnung" bekommen, bevor eine 1. kam... Da ich gelesen hab "einfach ignorieren" hab ich das gemacht..

Nun habe ich heute einen Inkassoauftrag von Pro Invent Billing Center in Kalletal bekommen... Ich weiß nun nicht weiter: Widerspruch einlegen oder ignorieren?

Wenn ich Widerspruch einlegen soll, dann wie? Ich hab keinerlei Ahnung wie ich einen solchen Brief formulieren soll... Hat da jemand schon hin geschrieben an Pro Invent ? Wenn ja, könnt ihr vllt. den Text hier posten...

Wäre echt nett wenn jemand so eine Vorlage hätte, die ich dann ans Inkasso schreiben könnte...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## SEP (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Fabolous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nun nicht weiter: Widerspruch einlegen oder ignorieren?
> 
> Wenn ich Widerspruch einlegen soll, dann wie?
> 
> Wäre echt nett wenn jemand so eine Vorlage hätte, die ich dann ans Inkasso schreiben könnte...



Hierzu verweise ich *auf meine Standardantwort zu dieser Frage mit der Bitte um Beachtung.*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## knuddelmieze (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo,
ich bin auch im April auf spaces*s.ch reingefallen.
Habe 2 Mahnungen per Mail bekommen und heute einen Brief.
Ich bin erst 16 Jahre alt und werde auf keinen Fall die 136 Euro zahlen.
Habe nun ein bisschen im Forum gelesen,dass viele noch einen zweiten Brief zugeschickt bekommen haben.Da meine IP-Adresse dort ja nicht mehr angezeigt werden kann, würde es vielleicht was bringen,wenn ich den nächsten Brief einfach zurück schicken würde und einfach "Empfänger verzogen" oder so draufschreibe ohne ihn zu öffnen? Hätte es ja schon mit diesem Brief gemacht,aber hab nicht gewusst,dass der von denen ist.
Es wird doch nicht wirklich irgendwann ein Anwalt oder so hier stehen,oder?
Ich antworte denen auf ihre E-Mails auch nicht mehr.
Bitte um Antwort,
knuddelmieze


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				knuddelmieze schrieb:
			
		

> ...würde es vielleicht was bringen,wenn ich den nächsten Brief einfach zurück schicken würde und einfach "Empfänger verzogen" oder so draufschreibe ohne ihn zu öffnen?



_"Verzogen"_ stempelt die Post drauf, wenn einer weg ist. _"Annahme verweigert"_ klingt auch plausibel.


----------



## knuddelmieze (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> knuddelmieze schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also kann ich einfach mit dem nächsten brief zur post gehen und sagen,dass diese person bei uns im haus nicht mehr wohnt.wollen die irgendeinen ausweis oder so sehen oder machen die das so?


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Siehe abschließend PN.


----------



## knuddelmieze (9 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

sorry, aber würden die sich dann nich immer wieder melden ?
will echt nicht,dass ich das dann echt bezahlen muss und hier irgendwann wer auftaucht.


----------



## LeniK (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Da wird schon keiner kommen...mach dir nicht so n stress...das waren bis jetzt immer nur leere drohungen bei jedem...und selbst anwälte meinen das...


----------



## knuddelmieze (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

okay, daa macht einem echt mut,was man hier so liest.
denn die e-mails und briefe von denen sind ja nicht ohne.
wenn die da einem mit gericht und so drohen macht einem dass schon angst.
aber wenn noch nie etwas bei wem passiert ist, dann bin ich ja froh  =)


----------



## Butterflyeffect (10 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

ich weiß das man da es mit der Angst zu tun bekommt und man sich sehr unsicher ist und eigentlich schon mit dem Gedanken spielt doch zu überweißen...aber stark bleiben [........] das ist das wo wir uns dran halten können wie schon in den beiträgen stand schritt 4 jetzt kostenlose sms senden und [.....] Ich habe auch manchmal bedenken wenn ich ins www auf meine email seite schau und hoffe das keine mail vom inkassobüro oder spacesms.ch erscheint aber ich weiß ja nicht das inkasso büro hat mich mit Herrn angeschrieben ich bin aber weiblich einige meinten das die dann eh verloren hätten....????Es ist schon nicht einfach das Einschreiben welches ich ja in die Schweiz gesendet habe mit extra rückschein,der ist noch nicht da und ne mail habe ich von spacesms auch nicht mehr bekommen???!!!Also wenn das nicht mehr als merkwürdig ist....?Aber ich habe mal geschaut die sind in der Schweiz ganz legal in einem Handelsregister eingetragen aber ich glaube das hat nix weiter zu sagen.Ohren steif halten.Irgendwann geht auch die plage entlich zu ende.Liebe Grüße an alle hier im Forum
_
Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## King W. (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Butterflyeffect schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Irgendwann geht auch die plage entlich zu ende.Liebe Grüße an alle hier im Forum [...]



Danke für die Grüße. Ob aber die "Plage" zu Ende geht, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Unsere allseits bekannten Brüder sind doch schon viel zu lange im Geschäft. Die älteren unter uns werden sich sicher noch an die "Tanja-Briefe" und die Dialer erinnern. Letztere funktionieren - Gott sei Dank - dank DSL nicht mehr. 

Und jetzt sind es halt die SMS- und Probengeschichten. Sicher, diese Zeit geht auch irgendwann zu Ende, aber dann kommt was Neues. Ich glaube nicht, daß diese Leute ihr süßes Leben ohne viel Arbeit, finanziert mit dem Geld anderer Leute, aufgeben wollen - Leider. :unzufrieden:


----------



## Schranzi386 (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hab vor einigen Tagen mit Media Finanz bezüglich meines Mahnschreibens telefoniert..!! Die Frau am Telefon klang sehr lustlos..!! Ich sollte der Media Finanz nun zuschicken, warum ich die Forderung nicht begleichen werde..!! Die wird es dann an spacesms.ch weiterleiten..!! 

Aber ich habe die Homepage der Media Finanz studiert und habe festegestellt das dort folgendes steht: "Sollten wir einmal trotz aller Bemühungen außergerichtlich eine Ihrer Forderungen nicht vollständig einziehen können, stellen wir die aufgelaufenen Inkassokosten nicht Ihnen, sondern weiterhin Ihrem Schuldner in Rechnung."

Warum soll ich die Inkasso Kosten zahlen, wenn der Vertrag meiner Meinung nach eh ungültig ist..?? Desweiteren habe ich diese Firma ja nicht beaftragt den angeblich offenen Betrag einzufordern..!!

Hat jemand schon mehr als 1 Mahnung per Post bekommen..?? Wenn ja was..??

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Media Finanz gemacht..??


----------



## BenTigger (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



> Aber ich habe die Homepage der Media Finanz studiert und habe festegestellt das dort folgendes steht: "Sollten wir einmal trotz aller Bemühungen außergerichtlich eine Ihrer Forderungen nicht vollständig einziehen können, stellen wir die aufgelaufenen Inkassokosten nicht Ihnen, sondern weiterhin Ihrem Schuldner in Rechnung."
> 
> Warum soll ich die Inkasso Kosten zahlen, wenn der Vertrag meiner Meinung nach eh ungültig ist..?? Desweiteren habe ich diese Firma ja nicht beaftragt den angeblich offenen Betrag einzufordern..!!



Ich würde diesen Satz eher -nicht bestrittenen- Forderungen zuordnen.
Sprich es ist klar das ich zahlen muss, aber nicht kann, weil kein Geld da ist, die Forderung also zu Recht besteht und das Inkassounternehmen bei mir keinen Erfolg hatte, dann muss nicht mein Gläubiger die Inkassokosten zahlen, sondern die verbleiben bei mir in der Schuld und der Gläubiger hat weiterhin nur die Ursprungssumme gegen mich im Minus .


----------



## EnjoyZ (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo,

ich bin auf spacesms.ch reingefallen!habe denn paar wochen später eine e-mail gekriegt "3. und letzte mahnung" obwohl ich keine 1. und 2. mahnung gekriegt habe! jetzt wollen die 96€ von mir haben und drohen mit inkasso!

was kann man da machen? :unzufrieden: 

BITTE UM HILFE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeniK (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ganz locker bleiben und erstmal in diesem Forum stöbern...Ich kenne jemanden, der vor nem halben Jahr auf eine ähnlichen Seite (vom gleichen Firmenvorsitzenden) reingefallen ist. Der hat alle Mahnungen ignoriert und schon lange nichts mehr von denen gehört. Irgendwann geben selbst die auf!


----------



## Schranzi386 (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Wer ist denn Geschäftsführer des Unternehmens spacesms.ch bzw. der Atrabo AG ?? Und welche Homepage war es damals ??

Also das Inkasso Schreiben wird kommen, inklusive Unterschrift der "Abteilung Mahnbescheid" !! Aber als ich dort angerufen habe, da habe ich wohl nur das Call Center angewählt !! Nach einem richtigen Inkasso Unternehmen mit vernünftigen Auskünften hats mir nicht ausgeschaut und so hat sichs auch nicht angehört !!


----------



## Butterflyeffect (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn Geschäftsführer des Unternehmens spacesms.ch bzw. der Atrabo AG ?? Und welche Homepage war es damals ??
> 
> Also das Inkasso Schreiben wird kommen, inklusive Unterschrift der "Abteilung Mahnbescheid" !! Aber als ich dort angerufen habe, da habe ich wohl nur das Call Center angewählt !! Nach einem richtigen Inkasso Unternehmen mit vernünftigen Auskünften hats mir nicht ausgeschaut und so hat sichs auch nicht angehört !!


Also Ich habe ein schreiben an Media Finanz verfasst in dem ich geschrieben habe das ich nicht einsehe diese unbegründet hohe summe zu zahlen und das es halt absolute täuschung ist mit einer Reise und Taschengeld und 100 gratis sms zu werben....mfg...usw....so in der art hörte sich das schreiben an....aber ich habe mir gestern mal so meine gedanken gemacht 100"gratis" sms und was  wär gewesen wenn die alle weg gewesen wären hätte man dann trotzdem weiter schreiben können weil ich mein wir sind ja hier alle "freiwillig" ein Abo eingegangen....


----------



## Butterflyeffect (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich glaube es gibt nur eine person in dieser firma ich weiß es nicht aber googelt es mal aus gebt mal atrabo ag ein und dann kommen da nochmehr unersichtliche dinge aber so wwie ich das von dort entnehmen konnte sind es ein oder 2 personen,wie lange dauert eigentlich ein rückschein aus der schweiz wenn die jetzt nicht abgetaucht sind habe am dienstag ja das einschreiben dort hin gesendet


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer ist denn Geschäftsführer des Unternehmens spacesms.ch bzw. der Atrabo AG ?? !!



Hier ist der GF beider "Firmen" aufgeführt: T.H. aus K.

http://zefix.admin.ch/zfx-cgi/fnrGet.cgi?amt=007&fnr=0071830588&lang=1&hrg_opt=110000


----------



## piconeon (11 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

habe mal ein schreiben an die atrabo ag in die schweiz verfaßt-rückschein vom einschreiben kam nach 14 oder 15 tagen zurück. hab jetzt aber noch mal einen zweiten widerspruch verfaßt und freitag versendet. mal sehen wann und ob überhaupt der rückschein kommt.


----------



## Butterflyeffect (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				piconeon schrieb:
			
		

> habe mal ein schreiben an die atrabo ag in die schweiz verfaßt-rückschein vom einschreiben kam nach 14 oder 15 tagen zurück. hab jetzt aber noch mal einen zweiten widerspruch verfaßt und freitag versendet. mal sehen wann und ob überhaupt der rückschein kommt.


also können die einen nicht so ohne weiteres in die SCHUFA eintragen?Habe echt die echt die [...] voll vom dem [...] sammelklage gegen die ist das möglich das wir uns alle zusammen tun?

_[Unpassemde Ausdrucksweise entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Schranzi386 (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Wenn die Person T. H. aus K. Geschäftsführer ist, dann ist die Sache doch mehr als klar oder?


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Die Sache an sich ist schon klar. Unklar ist mEn jedoch, ob man überhaupt Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen sollte oder nicht. Ob da einer aus dem deutschen K. stammt oder anderswoher, ist dabei unbedeutend, da der vermeintliche Vertrag (hier) mit einer ausländischen Firma zu Stande gekommen sein soll. Nicht eine Person sondern die Firma ist der Gegenspieler für den Forderungsgegner.


----------



## beckyyy (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hey ihr, habe mich auch bei spacesms.ch angemeldet und habe bis jetzt 2 mahnungen und eine gerichtliche mahnung per mail bekommen. weiss nicht was ich machen soll. ist schon jemand soweit gekommen, dass er vors gericht musste, weil er nicht gezahlt hat? würd mich über antworten freuen. lg becky


----------



## beckyyy (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

sorry ich hab mich vertippt, ich habe 3 mahnungen bekommen, aber keine gerichtliche. becky


----------



## Schranzi386 (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also bisher habe ich kaum Gegenmaßnahmen ergriffen, denn ich denke das es mir kaum was bringen wird. spacesms.ch wird aber auf jeden Fall noch ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein von mir erhalten..!!

Bin ja leider auch bei smscore.de reingefallen..!! ( dumm aber was solls, 2 mal nach nem Discobesuch, arghh =/ )


----------



## Butterflyeffect (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

ich denke mal das ich bald eine gerichtliche mahnung bekommen werde aber per Mail?Das ist schon recht seltsam, ne soweit sind die meisten noch nicht wann hattest du dich denn da angemedet?Hier an die anderen eure mails über den geschäftsführer versteh ich grad nicht ganz so, dürfen bestimmt nicht darüber hier sprechen oda?Würde mich aber schon mal interessieren.


----------



## beckyyy (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

ich hab mich am 07.05. angemeldet... wann habt ihr euch alle angemeldet? seit wann gibt es die seite überhaupt? ich mein, es muss doch leute geben, denen das auch passiert ist und die nicht gezahlt haben. weiss nich ob ich die 96€ jetzt zahlen soll oder nicht...lg becky


----------



## starlight26 (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

zum thema sms-trend:

juppi...

Proinkasso-mail....*die 7.*

langsam wirds langweilig, immer exakt die selbe mail zu bekommen! *gähn*


----------



## beckyyy (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ach, du kriegst die Inkasso-Mahnungen per Mail und nicht an deine Adresse? Ist ja lächerlich...


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

...was ist daran lächerlich, zur Einschüchterung ist das allemal gut? Kann es sein, dass die Inkassoschreiben per E-Mail mit angehangener *pdf-Datei (einschließlich passender Adresse) an die zum Empfänger gehörende E-Mail-Adresse kommen? Wo steht, dass ein Inkassoschreiben mit der Briefpost zu versenden ist?


----------



## beckyyy (12 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

ne, das steht nirgends aber ich finde es kommt komisch rüber. mir ist sowas schonmal passiert und da ist auch gleich die 1. mahnung per post gekommen.


----------



## starlight26 (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

habe von denen ganz am anfang einmal nen brief bekommen...alles andre per mail ...ist ja noch nicht mal ne mahnung ...sondern nur geblubber, wegen meinem angeblichen "Einspruch aufgrund missbräuchlicher Nutzung meiner daten durch dritte "(was ich im übrigen niemals geschrieben habe)
und dass ich ne eidesstattliche erklärung ausfüllen soll, das ganze ist auch ohne pdf, alles in textform
....also lesen die auch nicht, was ich schreibe..denn selbst bei ner völlig leeren mail krieg ich das als antwort zurück ...wie gesagt, die mail hab ich schon in 7-facher ausführung da..immer exakt gleich ...

deswegen sag ich ja..wird langweilig...hab nix mehr zu lachen ..gg


----------



## EnjoyZ (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Butterflyeffect schrieb:
			
		

> piconeon schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist eine gute idee, wenn wir uns alle zusammen tun könnte das vieleicht klappen müssen wir nur mal alle unsere e-mails austauschen und dann mal schnacken !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				EnjoyZ schrieb:
			
		

> Butterflyeffect schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist und bleibt Quatsch, der in D überhaupt nicht klappt - schau mal > HIER <.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Warum sich mit Klage-Gedanken überhaupt befassen? 

Ich würde das Klagen voll und ganz denen überlassen, die was von mir wollen.


----------



## beckyyy (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

ja, ich würde auch nicht klagen, aber denkt ihr dass die überhaupt soweit gehen und uns anklagen? becky


----------



## Heidi (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo Ich hoffe auf Hilfe!Meine 13 Jahre alte Tochter ist auch aufSpalesms reingefallen und hat Heute ein Schreibenvon einen Inkasso bekommen ,die wollen von Ihr 135,50€ haben.Weil sie 125frei Sms kostenlos erhalten sollte. Mein Tochter hat einPrepaidkarte mit15,00€ Guthaben.Die iInkassogesellschaft hat allerdings an einen Herrn [......] geschrieben,den gibt es nicht,ausserdem hat  sie die   SmS am16.05.06 herruntergeladenund am12.06.06hat das Inkasso sie Angeschriebenin in 4 Wochen hat sie angeblich 3 Mahnungen bekommen.Ich hole jeden Tag die Post rein nicht eine Mahnung.              M.f.G.  Heidi

_Name sicherheitshalber wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

@ Heidi, warum machst du dich heiß? Das Schreiben ist en einen Herrn gerichtet und nicht an deine Tochter. Demnach ist sie auch nicht der Forderungsgegner. Es liegt an dem Forderungssteller herauszufinden, mit wem er einen Vertrag hat und ob dieser bindend ist. Bei dir ist ein "Irrläufer" aufgeschlagen, der mMn keine weitere Reaktion seitens dem Empfänger erfordert.


----------



## spacesms (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo Leute ich habe nun schon ebenfalls 2 Mahnungen von SpaceSMS bekommen so wie ein schreiben von Media Finanz, daraufhin hatte ich einen Brief  per Einschreiben zu SpaceSMS geschickt und habe eine dieser Standart Antworten erhalten... Nun bekomme ich heute einen weiteren Brief von Media Finanz... In dem schreiben die das sie meine Daten an die Creditreform Consumer GmbH (CES) übermitteln wollen... Die Firma sei ein Vertragspartner für außergerichtiliche und gerichtliche Einziehungsmaßnahmen bei überfälligen und unbestrittenen Forderungen. Die CEG erteilt wohl auskünfte über Kreditwürdigkeit!?? Desweiteren wird geschrieben das die Datenübermittlung nach Bundesdatenschutzgesetz nur erfolgen darf wenn die Abwägung aller betroffenen Interessen zulässig ist. Wenn ich diese Schritte vermeiden möchte solle ich doch bitte die 137,50 Euro zahlen... Ich wurde außerdem Informiert das meine Daten nach § 33 Abs. 1 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz gespeichert wurden.

Und Unterschrieben hat wiedermal die Abteilung Mahnbescheid. :wall: 

Was meint ihr dazu? Habt ihr anregungen (per PN)?


----------



## klaushackt (16 Juni 2006)

*Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH*

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe mich vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auf den Service der Seite 1sms.de eingelassen. Die vielversprechende Page schien es mir zu erlauben 125 SMS jeden Monat verschicken zu können. Dabei ist mir jedoch nicht aufgefallen, dass im Kleingedruckten von mir verlangt wird, im voraus für ein ganzes Jahr 96€ zu bezahlen. Dies ist doch ganz klar Betrug oder?- also wenn man nicht direkt bei der Anmeldung darauf hingewiesen wird... Ich habe bereits die erste Mahnung erhalten und habe echt keine Lust auf großen Stress. Wie kann ich mich richtig verhalten und die Zahlung der 96€ verweigern?

Hier ist die Mahnung:

Sehr geehrter Herr H. B. ,

Sie haben unseren Service 1sms.de bestellt und bereits aktiv verwendet, jedoch die offene Forderung noch nicht beglichen.

Durch die von Ihnen getätigte Handynummernverifizierung ist die Bestellung eindeutig nachweisbar.

Da Sie mit dieser aktiven Handlung einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, erhalten Sie diese offizielle Mahnung.

Bitte nehmen Sie diese Mahnung ernst, es ist der einzige Weg, der Sie vor hohen Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren bewahrt. Führen Sie daher die Überweisung umgehend durch, um zusätzliche Kosten zu vermeiden.

Bitte überweisen Sie den offenen Betrag in Höhe von 96,00 Euro innerhalb von 7 Tagen auf das folgenden Konto:


Für Hilfe wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar,
mit freundlichen Grüßen
H. B.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## maxine (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo!Bin auch auf smscase reingefallen! gibt es schon was neues bei euch von denen! würde gern mit euch kontakt aufnehmen, dann bin ich nicht allein!
Was kann man gegen smscase tun?
Gruß


----------



## BenDeluxe (20 Juni 2006)

*1SMS.de*

Hallo mein Name ist B: N. ich habe mich bei 1sms.de angemeldet und diesen Kostenlosen Diesnt der angeboten wurde (125) Gratis sms) in Anspruch genommen und nun kahm eine Rechnung in höhe von 96 euro... da icht mit Anmeldung einen Vertrag unterzeichnet hatte... Ich bin allerdings erst 17Jahre und bin daher noch nicht voll Geschäftsfähig. Daraufhin hatte meine Mutter eine E-mail an 1sms.de geschrieben mit folgenden Text:

*> An Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, ich M: N.  möchte ihnen mitteilen das 
> mein Sohn B: N.  noch nicht Volljährig ist und somit noch nicht 
> Geschäftsfähig ist.
> Aus diesen Gründen möchte ich sie bitten den Vertrag SMS-*****  zu 
> anulieren.
> Bei genauerem Auswerten der Anmeldung hätte Ihnen das Geburtsjahr auffallen 
> müssen
> 
> m.f.G.
> 
> Frau M. N. *

Daraufhin kahm eine 2. Mahnung und eine Antwort mit folgenden text:


*Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde

Bei der Anmeldung muss das korrekte Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Nach Ihren
Angaben handelt es sich bei dem Ihrem eingegebenen Geburtsdatum nicht um den
Tag, an dem Sie tatsächlich Geburtstag haben. Sie haben ganz bewusst ein
falsches Geburtsdatum angegebenen, um sich unsere Leistung zu erschleichen, da
nur Erwachsene den Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.

Da Sie beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind, sind Sie auch in der Lage die Rechnung
zu begleichen. Dies regelt der so genannte Taschengeldparagraph. Welcher
besagt, sofern Sie Taschengeld bekommen, Sie diese Rechnung auch begleichen
können. Der Taschengeldparagraph bezieht sich dabei um den monatlichen
Beitrag, welche bei 8 Euro / 12,50 CHF liegt.

Sofern Sie den Rechnungsbetrag nicht auf einmal begleichen können, wie es in
den AGB angegeben ist, so haften Ihre Eltern für Sie.

Infolgedessen bitten wir sie noch einmal den Betrag im angegebenen Zeitraum zu
begleichen, da wir den Fall ansonsten dem Inkasso übergeben werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr 1sms.de Support Team

------------------------------
Top Tel Telemarketing GmbH
Bahnhofstrasse 52
8001 Zürich
Schweiz

Email: [email protected]

Telefon:  0042 3663 902 ***
Fax:      0042 3663 902 343

Die telefonische Kundenbetreuung ist von Montags bis Freitags in der Zeit von
10 - 17 Uhr erreichbar.
------------------------------*


Nun brauche ich eure Hilfe

was kann ich tun? sollen wir nicht Zahlen? kann man das Anulieren?

Bitte Postet....


Ben

_persönliche Daten gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: 1SMS.de*



			
				BenDeluxe schrieb:
			
		

> Nun brauche ich eure Hilfe
> 
> was kann ich tun? sollen wir nicht Zahlen? kann man das Anulieren?




Einzelrechtsberatung ist in Deutschland unzulässig 

daher  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## Schranzi386 (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ist Credit Consumer nicht diese lästige Spam Werbung die alle 2 Monate 7 mal im Briefkasten liegt..??

Aber das die einen Eintrag in die Schufa machen können, halte ich für durchaus realtistisch..!! Habe es in anderen Foren schon gelesen das dies machbar ist.


----------



## SEP (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das die einen Eintrag in die Schufa machen können, halte ich für durchaus realtistisch..!! Habe es in anderen Foren schon gelesen das dies machbar ist.


"Machbar" vielleicht - aber dürfen die das deshalb??


----------



## lilowang (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				sotzki schrieb:
			
		

> ecks0ne schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hast du schon musterbrief bekommen, wenn du willst ,kannst du auch mir schicken? danke.meine Email adresse .[......]

_Mailadresse gelöscht. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## Goondiwindi (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Guten Abend zusammen,

wie ich bereits geschrieben habe bin auch ich der Atrabo AG auf den Leim gegangen!!! Habe die üblichen 2 Mahnungen schon bekommen, und wäre gerade eigentlich bei 135 € ( 96 € + die Gebühren ), die ich zu Überweisen habe! Ich hab ein Brief per Einschreiben dort hingeschickt, in dem ich freundlich um eine Stornierung gebeten habe. 
Heute habe ich Antwort bekommen: Sie schrieben das übliche über rechtskräftige Verträge und eindeutige Vertragszugeständnisse! 
Desweiteren schrieben sie , dass sie ein faires Unternehmen wären (  ) , und mir deshalb die Gebühren erlassen, wenn ich innerhalb von 4 Tagen  überweise. Also wäre ich jetzt wieder bei 96 €! Sollte ich nicht überweisen werden sie den Fall an ihren Anwalt weiterleiten.

Ich frage mich nun, warum in meinem Fall das Inkasso Unternehmen nicht zum Zuge kommt.

Eine Rechtsschutzversicherung habe ich. Ich denke ich werd' das jetzt mal einem Anwalt übergeben, da ich langsam genug habe!! :wall: 

Was ist EUER Stand der Dinge??? 
Seit ihr alle schon draußen oder verhaltet ihr euch ruhig???

Gruß Goondiwindi


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Da hier viele sms-Anbieter zusammen gewürfelt werden, lies bitte zur Atr* AG auch hier:
http://www.netzwelt.de/forum/showthread.php?t=39166&page=1

In der Sache selbst sind die Infos hier aber - IMHO - ausreichend und fundiert.


----------



## Schranzi386 (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also ich habe mir jetzt gedacht einfach nicht zu zahlen wie ihr alle auch und gar nicht mehr auf die Post von denen zu reagieren..!! Sollte irgendwann ein gelber Mahnbescheid, also vom Amtsgericht ins Haus flattern, werde ich zahlen, aber eher sicherlich nicht..!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte irgendwann ein gelber Mahnbescheid, also vom Amtsgericht ins Haus flattern, werde ich zahlen, aber eher sicherlich nicht..!!!


Warum? Ist deren Forderung berechtigt?  Einen Mahnbescheid kann jeder verschicken. Danach erst  kommt die Stunde der Wahrheit, wenn er mit dem Kreuzchen für Widerspruch zurückgeht. Dann muß der Anspruch vom Forderungssteller  vor Gericht begründet werden. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338

cp


----------



## Schranzi386 (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Na da magste recht habe..!! Aber was bringt es denen Briefe und E-mails zu schicken..?? Man bekommt doch eh immer dieselbe Antwort..!! Und wenn die wirklich vor Gericht gehen sollten, dann zahle ich halt kurz vor dem Termin und sage dann vor Gericht das ich schon bezahlt habe..!! Aber nee mal ganz im ernst..!! Was bringts denen wenn die vor Gericht verlieren..?? Nüscht..!! Deswegen lieber das Geld der ahnungslosen mitnehmen..!!


----------



## Seelachs (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Schranzi386 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau! Mahnbescheid kann ich auch rausschicken - an Fritzchen Müller. Der wird aber widersprechen und dann muss ich die Hosen runter lassen und meine Forderung begründen. Und wenn dann nicht alles sauber ist, habe ich das Problem. [.......]

Noch einmal die Frage an alle Betroffenen: Fast jeder von Euch hat 2 Mahnungen bekommen. Dann noch irgendwas von diesem Inkasso-Büro. Ist denn danach tatsächlich bei einem noch was vom Amtsgericht eingetroffen? Dann bitte hier mitteilen. Glaube ich aber ganz ehrlich nicht.

[......] Mein Tipp an Euch!

_Nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. Satz wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (Rechtsberatungsgesetz) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Meusche (24 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo an alle Atrabo-Getreßten !

ES IST WAHR : ICH BIN RAUS !
Hier für alle der "Zaubertext"

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

mit Überraschung und Unmut reagiere ich auf ein Schreiben Ihres Inkasso-Unternehmens MediaFinanz vom 13.06.2006, bei dem es sich bereits um die Ankündigung der Übermittlung meiner Daten an die Creditreform wegen einer nicht gezahlten SpaceSMS.ch.Jahresgebühr, inklusive diverser Mahn- und Inkassokosten, handeln soll.

Des Weiteren bestreite ich grundsätzlich, mit Ihnen ein Vertragsverhältnis eingegangen zu sein. Aufgrund der Gestaltung Ihrer Webseite konnte ich nicht davon ausgehen, mit der Anmeldung für 100 Frei-SMS (die ich im Übrigen nie genutzt habe) ein kostenpflichtiges Abonnement einzugehen. Auf eine Kostenpflichtigkeit wurde, wenn überhaupt, nur versteckt hingewiesen. In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich auf ein Urteil des Amtsgerichts München vom 25.07.2005 verweisen (Az: 163 C 13423/05).
Da ich mich weder wissentlich für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst angemeldet, noch Ihr Angebot jemals genutzt habe, berufe ich mich darauf, dass kein Vertrag geschlossen wurde.

Hilfsweise* mache ich von meinem Recht auf Widerruf gebrauch. Gemäß § 5e Konsumentenschutzgesetz beginnt bei Geschäften im Fernabsatz (dazu zählt auch das Internet) die Frist für das Rücktrittsrecht erst mit Erhalt einer deutlich gestalteten Rechtsbelehrung über den Widerruf.
Gemäß § 5d Konsumentenschutzgesetz bedarf es einer schriftlichen Bestätigung über das Rücktrittsrecht, die lediglich durch einen für den Verbraucher verfügbaren dauerhaften Datenträger ersetzt werden kann.
Eine derart deutlich gestaltete Widerrufsbelehrung habe ich von Ihnen nicht erhalten. Daher ist die Rücktrittsfrist noch offen und ich erkläre hilfsweise*:

Hiermit mache ich von meinem Rücktrittsrecht Gebrauch und widerrufe den Vertragsabschluss.

Des Weiteren fechte ich hiermit hilfsweise* einen eventuellen Vertrag nach § 119 BGB wegen Irrtums an. Ich war im Irrtum darüber, dass ich mit dem Anklicken eines Buttons eine rechtlich verpflichtende Erklärung abgebe, weil ich dachte, mich nur für 100 Frei-SMS und die Teilnahme an einem Gewinnspiel zu registrieren.




*: "Hilfsweise" gebe ich die Erklärungen deshalb ab, weil ich ja bereits bestreite, dass ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Indem ich die das Bestreiten des Vertrages vorsorglich ergänzenden Erklärungen "hilfsweise" abgebe, betone ich, dass meiner Meinung nach eigentlich schon kein Vertrag besteht.


Ein ähnliches Schreiben zur Klärung des Sachverhalts ergeht auch an Ihr beauftragtes Inkassounternehmen MediaFinanz in Osnabrück.


Nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass ich bei weiteren Forderungen Anzeige erstatten werde.





Mit freundlichen Grüßen




>>>>>> und ab damit an Atrabo und Inkasso (soweit schon zugeschlagen...)
>>>>>>Einschreiben mit Rückschein !!!

VIEL GLÜCK und danke an alle, die hier so wertvolle Tips geben - bleibt tapfer und wachsam !


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Das Konsumentschutzgesetz ist eine gesetzliche Regelung in Österreich, aber vergleichbare Vorschriften gelten in Deutschland auch.
vgl http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312.html und die folgenden Paragraphen.


----------



## Cathamenia (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich dachte auch ich wär raus bis ich gestern folgende Mail bekam:



> Sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Wie Sie wissen, waren wir gezwungen Ihren Fall an ein Inkasso Unternehmen weiterzuleiten, da wir trotz der Rechnung und den 2 Mahnungen keinen Zahlungseingang bei uns verbuchen konnten.
> 
> ...



Ich werde natürlich nicht bezahlen und wer nochmal versucht so ein Angebot zu machen, der hat nix in der Hand (meiner Meinung nach) und versucht einen letzten Bluf bevor das Spiel verloren geht.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Cathamenia schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde natürlich nicht bezahlen und wer nochmal versucht so ein Angebot zu machen, der hat nix in der Hand (meiner Meinung nach) und versucht einen letzten Bluf bevor das Spiel verloren geht.



Ganz meiner Meinung. Da wird jetzt noch ein letzter verzweifelter Versuch unternommen, doch etwas Kohle herauszuschlagen.

Wäre sich unser T.H. seiner Sache sicher, hätte er längst den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid beantragt.


----------



## mäkihyppyfani (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hey, genau das gleiche hab ich auch bekommen, so ein Kack also ich bitte Euch! Blabla, Inkasso und hier und da, sollen sich mal fragen, warum sdie keine Zahlungen verbucht haben!!!


----------



## insciens (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hallo,
bin auch dem 1sms [.......] und habe bis dato die 1. mahnung erhalten. Zu dem "Zaubertext": Was ist, wenn ich den service, sprich gratis sms zu verschicken genutzt habe, von den 96 zu zahlenden euros aber nix wusste? Also kann ich den "Zaubertext" auch nutzen, wenn dies der fall ist? der verfasser dieses textes ist östereicher, wie ich das mitbekommen habe. Wie sieht das ganze in deutschland aus?

_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Butterflyeffect (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

ich habe auch dieses schreiben an atrabo und an das inkassobüro geschickt aber ich bin noch nicht raus habe vorhin diese mail bekommen bei der ich mir nur an den kopf gegriffen habe:"Sie haben am 07.04.2006 unserer Produkt SpaceSMS.ch über Ihre Mobilfunknummer bestellt und somit einen
2-Jahresvertrag
abgeschlossen. Auf Ihre 1. Rechnung ( Produktentgeld f. 12 Monate ) über 96,-
Euro
haben Sie nicht reagiert.

Wir geben Ihnen hiermit LETZTMALIG die aussergerichtliche Möglichkeit, Ihre
Vertragsverpflichtungen
mit einer einmaligen Zahlung von 70,- Euro zu erfüllen. Sofern Sie dieses
Angebot nutzen möchten,
reduzieren wir Ihre Vertragslaufzeit von 24 auf 12 Monate und erlassen Ihnen
zudem 26,- Euro.
In der Summe ersparen Sie sich 122,- Euro!

Daher nutzen Sie dieses Angebot und tätigen eine Überweisung in Höhe von 70,-
Euro an:


Institut: Deutsche Bank AG
Zahlungsempfänger: Atrabo AG
Konto: 	542342100
Bankleitzahl: 370 700 24
Betrag: 70,- Euro
Verwendungszweck: SPACESMS 000653

Nach Zahlung dieser 70,- Euro stehen Ihnen 12 Monate ( beginnend ab dem
07.04.2006 )
monatlich 100 SMS zur Verfügung und stehen ab dato in keiner weiteren
Zahlungspflicht.
Sollten wir innerhalb dieser Frist keinerlei Reaktion von Ihnen erhalten,
entnehmen wir
Ihrem Verhalten ein Desintresse an einer gütlichen Einigung und sehen uns
gezwungen
unseren Rechtsbeistand der Anwaltskanzlei [..........] Deutschland
einzuschalten.

Es sei angemerkt, dass dieser Schritt mit enormen Folgekosten verbunden ist,
welche wir
auf gerichtlichem Wege einklagen würden.

Sollten Sie Fragen zu Ihrem Vertrag haben, wenden Sie sich bitte per E-Mail an
[email protected] oder telefonisch an 0180 - 388 1888 1 ( Mo - Fr. von 10-17
Uhr ).

Wir bedanken und für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit und bitten in Ihrem Sinne um
Erfüllung
des hier vorliegenden Vertragsanspruches.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Atrabo AG
- Forderungsmanagement -


hätte ich noch n einschreiben hinschicken sollen hab genau den selben text geschrieben hat den noch einer bekommen so ein schreiben jetzt von den ?vorallem ist es sehr dumm von den weil erst wollen die über das inkassobüro 135 euro haben dann wenn du in 4 tagen zahlst bist du wieder bei 96 euro und jetzt geben die sich mit 70 euro zu frieden na hallo da stimmt doch was nicht...???

_Name wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entferrnt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Pinklady (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hi,

mein 17jähriger Sohn hat sich im Januar von den scheinbar "Gratis-SMS" verleiten lassen. Es kamen Rechnungen und Mahnungen, aber immer ohne Widerrufsbelehrung. Auf mein Einschreiben im März in dem ich u.a. folgendes geschrieben habe:  

_Die Wirksamkeit der Willenserklärung (der Vertrag mit Ihnen) ist grundsätzlich von der Zustimmung der gesetzlichen Vertreter abhängig.

Die für ein Rechtsgeschäft eines Minderjährigen erforderliche vorherige ausdrückliche Zustimmung eines Elternteils, beider Eltern oder die Genehmigung durch das Pflegschaftsgericht kann auch nachträglich erteilt werden.

Bis zu Erteilung der Zustimmung sind solche Rechtsgeschäfte "schwebend unwirksam" und erlangen erst mit der nachträglichen Zustimmung volle Gültigkeit. Wird die Zustimmung verweigert, so ist das Rechtsgeschäft *von Anfang an ungültig*- so als wäre der Vertrag nie zustande gekommen._

Habe leider nie eine Antwort bekommen, sondern mein Sohn ist per Email wieder unter Druck gesetzt worden, vonwegen bewusst falsches Geburtsdatum angegeben und sie werden Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen.

Dann am 31.03 das erste Schreiben von Pro Invent Billing Center. Die 84 Euro plus div. Kosten- jetzt waren wir bei 138,61. Habe diesem Unternehmen eine Mail mit der Abschrift meines Einschreibens geschickt und der offiziellen Stellungnahme von V.F., Zweigstellenleiter Verimount. _Wie nicht anders zu erwarten- keine Reaktion._

Am 20.04. haben wir das letzte Schreiben erhalten:

...mit unserem ersten Anschreiben baten wir Sie um die Regullierung der oben bezeichneten Forderung. In der Annahme, dass Ihre Zahlungsverzug auf Schwierigkeiten bei Ihnen zurückzuführen ist, hatten wir auch unsere Bereitschaft angedeutet, hierauf gegebenenfalls Rücksicht zu nehmen, soweit wir dies unserem Auftraggeber gegenüber vertreten können (muss ich irgendwie überlesen haben).

Leider konnten wir bis heute ...bla...bla...bla.

Bei fruchtlosem Ablauf der o.g. Frist ( 20.04., dieses Datum trug auch der Brief:wall: ) werden ohne weitere Ankündigung Kosten erhöhende Maßnahmen folgen. *Eine positive und rechtzeitige Reaktion liegt somit gerade auch in Ihrem Interesse!*

Seitdem warte ich auf den Mahnbescheid, um natürlich zu widersprechen. Um diesen Bescheid auf den Weg zu bringen, muss diese saubere Firma aber erst mal Geld auf den Tisch legen. Ich würde es nur tun, wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass ich Chancen habe und alles mit rechten Dingen zugegangen ist. 

Inzwischen sind 2 Monate vergangen- ich habe Zeit! :sun:


----------



## Pinklady (1 Juli 2006)

*AW: 1SMS.de*


```
Hallo mein Name ist B: N.

Bei der Anmeldung muss das korrekte Geburtsdatum angegeben werden. Nach Ihren
Angaben handelt es sich bei dem Ihrem eingegebenen Geburtsdatum nicht um den
Tag, an dem Sie tatsächlich Geburtstag haben. Sie haben ganz bewusst ein
falsches Geburtsdatum angegebenen, um sich unsere Leistung zu erschleichen, da
nur Erwachsene den Dienst in Anspruch nehmen können.
```

So ähnlich haben die meinem Sohn auch geschrieben. Nur dass nirgends in den AGB's von Mindestalter die Rede war und sein korrektes Geburtsjahr konnte er nicht eingeben.


```
Da Sie beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind, sind Sie auch in der Lage die Rechnung
zu begleichen. Dies regelt der so genannte Taschengeldparagraph. Welcher
besagt, sofern Sie Taschengeld bekommen, Sie diese Rechnung auch begleichen
können. Der Taschengeldparagraph bezieht sich dabei um den monatlichen
Beitrag, welche bei 8 Euro / 12,50 CHF liegt.

Sofern Sie den Rechnungsbetrag nicht auf einmal begleichen können, wie es in
den AGB angegeben ist, so haften Ihre Eltern für Sie.
```
Habe ich zum Taschengeldparagraphen im Netzt gefunden:
Entscheidend beim Taschengeldparagraphen ist, dass ein direkter Tausch von Geld zu Leistung stattfindet. Dauerschuldverhältnisse, wie sie durch Abonnements, Laufzeitverträge oder Ratenzahlungen entstehen, sind von §110 BGB nicht gedeckt. 

Forderungen aus Internetgeschäften, für die keine Zustimmung der Eltern oder des gesetzlichen Vertreters vorliegt, müssen somit nicht erfüllt werden. Um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, sollte man sich jedoch im Ernstfall durch die Verbraucherzentrale oder einen Fachanwalt beraten lassen

Da die Minderjährigen das "Abo" im voraus mit Taschengeld bezahlen müssten, das sie noch nicht haben, ist die Sache doch wohl klar.


----------



## Gabi63 (6 Juli 2006)

*City Promotion sro 100smsfree*

Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem SMS Anbieter (City Promotion sro 100smsfree) gemacht?

Meine minderjährige Tochter hatte sich da angemeldet und nun flatterte uns eine Forderung einer Inkasso über fast 180 € ins Haus!

Als ich die Seite vor kurzem besuchte konnte man noch bei der Registrierung 1988 als Geburtsdatum angeben, jetzt kann man nur noch max. 1987 angeben.

Die Inkasso droht damit meine Tochter wegen Betrugs zu verklagen usw.
Meine Tochter ist 17 J. alt, sagt mir gegenüber das sie diese Seite nichtmal kennt.

Kennt jemand diesen SMS Dienst?
Wer hat ähnliche Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht?


----------



## Wembley (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Gabi63 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem SMS Anbieter (City Promotion sro 100smsfree) gemacht?
> 
> Meine minderjährige Tochter hatte sich da angemeldet und nun flatterte uns eine Forderung einer Inkasso über fast 180 € ins Haus!
> 
> ...



Da hatten wir diesen Anbieter schon kurz behandelt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=132637#post132637

Aber es ist ohnehin der gesamte Thread interessant, weil es sich hier ausschließlich um SMS-Abo-Anbieter dreht, die viele Ähnlichkeiten aufweisen.

Hochinteressant ist auch dieser Thread, der allgemeine Informationen über Abos im Internet bietet:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Damit bist du mit wertvollen Infos eingedeckt. :smile: 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Teleton (7 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ab hier lesen zum Betrugsvorwurf gegen Minderjährige
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=129329#post129329


----------



## Butterflyeffect (8 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

es ist jetzt glaub ich eine woche her das ich diese mail von atrabo- spacesms. bekommen habe zwecks der #Anwaltskanzlei...ich werde warten das etwas kommt hat jemd. den selben text schonmal beko mmen???


----------



## Joani (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hallo!

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?
Ich habe auch etliche mails bekommen, unter anderem auch, die einmalige zahlung von 70 €
Mir wurde es zu bunt und ich habe dort angerufen!
ich soll das geld innerhalb von 4 tagen überweisen!
Nur gibt es ein Problem, ich habe eine Kündigung geschrieben, innerhalb der wiederrruffrist, die habe ich abgeschickt(per email)
Und habe sie dann gelöscht*ich holkopp*

Was soll ich machen, helft mit bitte (


Verzweifelt..

_[Werbung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## LeniK (12 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo, 
ich habe bis jetzt zwei Mahnungen erhalten und seit 16 Tagen aber nichts mehr gehört...Wann kam bei euch das Schreiben vom Inkasso-Büro? Hat das auch länger gedauert?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

simsen, firstload & co  in Plusminus 

http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/beitrag_dyn~uid,ze4jdk2o33l34h71~cm.asp
( der Link kann überlastet sein...)

Zitat aus der Sendung "lassen sie sich doch verklagen" ...


----------



## tuxedo (18 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Auch ein wichtiges Zitat aus der Sendung:

"Zahlen Sie nicht!"

So direkt und klar hat das selten jemand, der darüber berichtet, geäußert - zumindest soweit ich solche Sendungen gesehen habe.

Auch wichtig: Es wurde darauf hingewiesen, dass man selbst einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid problemlos widersprechen kann. Tja, und direkt darauf folgte das Zitat meines Vorposters: Verklagen lassen!

Ich erinnere, dass zu Dialer-Zeiten eine VBZ den Verbrauchern auf ihrer Website die Empfehlung gegeben hat, nicht zu zahlen. Daraufhin haben Dialerfirmen (oder waren es die Telefongesellschaften selbst?) versucht eine EV gegen dieses Empfehlung zu erwirken. Weiß jemand, welchen Fall ich meine? Wie ist das denn damals ausgegangen?

Matthias


----------



## Juri (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Die VZ Hamburg hatte gewonnen:
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/TalklineProzess.htm


----------



## Hackyo (24 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Man ich hab etz auch Probleme mit dieser AG.... ich schick hier mal des schreiben, auf meine Antwort. Könnt ihr mir vl sagen ob der nur einschüchtern will oder das relativ ernst meint?



> wir erachten es als sehr schade, dass Sie Ihre Vertragspflichten abstreiten oder Ihre aus dem Vertrag resultierenden Verpflichtungen nicht nachkommen möchten.
> 
> Sie haben sich am 01.07.2006 bei spacesms.ch angemeldet.
> 
> ...



_email-addi gelöscht URL deaktiviert siehe Nutzungsbedingungen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php modaction _


----------



## King W. (25 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Hackyo schrieb:
			
		

> _Man ich hab etz auch Probleme mit dieser AG.... ich schick hier mal des schreiben, auf meine Antwort. Könnt ihr mir vl sagen ob der nur einschüchtern will oder das relativ ernst meint?
> _


Das ist aber komisch: Wenn ich der Überzeugung bin, daß meine Rechnung in Ordnung ist, gewähre ich doch keinen Rabatt, sondern versuche, den Betrag zunächst anzumahnen, später einen Mahnbescheid zu erwirken und das Geld dann entweder einzuklagen, bei einem Widerspruch, oder es per Gerichtsvollzieher zu holen, wenn kein Widerspruch erfolgt ist. 

Aber Rabatt? Das sieht für mich so aus, als seien die sich ihrer Sache nicht sicher und versuchen einfach noch zu nehmen, was kommt. 

Ich denke mal, daß niemand von diesen Anbietern wegen 84€ vor Gericht ziehen und riskieren wird, daß sein Geschäftsmodell platzt und es ein Präferenzurteil gegen ihn gibt. 

Wäre ich betroffen, wüßte ich was zu tun - oder besser gesagt - *nicht* zu tun ist. :dagegen:


----------



## Hackyo (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				King W. schrieb:
			
		

> Hackyo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das seh ich eben auch so. Es ist nicht normal, dass jemand der ne Mahnung schreibt Rabatt gewährt. Glaub der weis, dass er so nicht durchkommt.


----------



## maryjoana83 (3 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo,

[edit]

Betreff: Rech-SMS-XXX


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


Hiermit widerrufe ich meine angebliche Anmeldung vom 21.06.2006 für die SMS-Dienstleistungen bei esims.de mit sofortiger Wirkung!!!

Ich berufe mich hierbei auf das Widerrufsrecht gem. § 355 (2) BGB, nachdem das Widerrufsrecht nicht erlischt, sofern der Verbraucher nicht (ausdrücklich) darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden ist. Dies ist bei mir nie geschehen. Ich habe von ihnen auch keine Vertragliche Leistung in Anspruch genommen. Ich mache deshalb von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch, dass bis zum heutigen Tage nicht erloschen ist.

Des weiteren mache ich sie darauf aufmerksam das ich die von Ihnen eingestellte Website mit der Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel und 111 GRATIS SMS gespeichert habe und vor Gericht die Sachlage eindeutig geklärt werden kann. 

Ich möchte sie zudem darauf aufmerksam machen, dass die von ihnen genannten AGB`s gem. § 305 (2) BGB nur dann Teil des Vertrages werden, wenn der Verwender ausdrücklich auf die AGB`s hingewiesen wird. Bei ihnen fand lediglich ein Verweis auf die Teilnahmebedingungen statt.

Des weiteren möchte ich ihnen Mitteilen, dass gem. § 305 c BGB einige Klauseln ihrer AGB`s als überraschende Klauseln angesehen werden können und es deshalb zu irrtümlichen Willenserklärungen gem. §119 BGB kommen könnte. Es könnte in diesem Zusammenhang auch § 123 BGB genannt werden.

Ich erwarte umgehend eine schriftliche Bestätigung der Auflösung des Vertrages und bitte sie hiermit mir keine weiteren Rechnungen oder gar Mahnungen zu schicken. 

Sollte dies wieder erwartend der Fall sein werde ich mit meinem Anwalt mögliche rechtliche Schritte erörtern.

Hochachtungsvoll.



Habe das ganze per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an den Laden geschickt und der existiert und der Adresse gar nicht. Habe dann bei der Hotline angerufen und denen die Hölle heiß gemacht, weil ich das Schreiben von oben auch schon 5 Mal per Mail geschickt habe. Die Frau versuchte erst mich einzuschüchtern, merkte aber direkt, dass das nicht zieht. Habe innerhalb von 2 Minuten meine Widerrufsbestätigung per Mail bekommen. Komischerweise nicht von esims.de sondern von 88sms.de, aber da steht ja hinter beidem die Xentria AG.

MfG

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Meusche (7 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo an alle ATRABO - Gestreßten.....ich bin wieder dabei !
Nachdem das Inkasso-Büro mir schriftlich mitgeteilt hatte, dass das Mahnverfahren gegen mich eingestellt wurde.....nun Post vom Anwalt B. & Partner in Köln.....jetzt sind es wieder 132,50 € !!!

...und ich dachte schon....jetzt wird es langweilig 

Ich glaub' ich trink erstmal ein Gläschen Wein.....und wenn jemand 'ne gute neue Idee hat.....laßt es mich wissen.....

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Meusche (7 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

huch, meusche, sagtest du nicht, du seist mit dem "zaubertext" raus??




.....der "Zauber" hat nur 7 Wochen angehalten 

Nun sind die Atrabo-Betreiber alle aus dem Dubai-Urlaub zurück.....und wollen wieder Kohle machen...ist ja klar....Geld ist alle.....nach so einem Urlaub 

Für alle, die diesen Ärger weiterhin an der Backe haben > hier kommt noch ein interessanter Link, der weiterhilft : http://www.sta-wiesbaden.justiz.hessen.de/internet/sta-wiesbaden.nsf/Frame/N24XTGW2889RLIGDE


----------



## Reducal (7 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Und was soll der Link helfen? Die Klärung ziviler Ansprüche ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## Meusche (8 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll der Link helfen? Die Klärung ziviler Ansprüche ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.




....die Ermtigung......Strafantrag zu stellen


----------



## Schranzi386 (9 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Jetzt bekommen aber komischerweise alle Briefe von dem besagten Rechtsanwalt. Wollen wir den nicht mal anrufen ? [ edit] 

Kommt mir nen wenig komisch vor das momentan alle Briefe von diesem Rechtsanwalt erhalten. Wir haben uns doch sicherlich nicht alle am selben Tag angemeldet und jeder Fall muss doch normalerweise einzelnd gewertet werden ( macht das Gericht ja schließlich auch ). Deswegen würde ich diese standardisierten Briefe und E-Mails zu Kenntniss nehmen und in die Ecke legen.

Übrigens die Media Finanz vertritt auch smscore.de !! Habe heute ne Mail von denen erhalten in der steht das ich 146 € zu zahlen habe.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Schranzi386 (9 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

So habe die Rechtsanwälte gerade angerufen. War nen lustiges Gespräch. Ich habe dem [ edit}  am Telefon gesagt das die Kosten nicht eindeutig kenntlich gemacht worden sind und auch keine Widerrufsbelehrung per E-Mail zugeschickt wurde. Er meinte nur zu mir die Kosten stehn in den AGB's und deshalb ists rechtmäßig. Ich daraufhin die Kosten stehen zwar in den AGB's nur diese hätten mir auch per E-Mail zugehen müssen ( wies E-Bay auch macht ), da die AGB's ja sonst hätten im nachhinein leicht verändert werden können. Dann wolld er auf einmal mein Aktenzeichen haben, damit er was vermerken kann. Ich sagte das gebe ich Ihnen nicht. Dann meinte er zu mir das er den Sinn meines Anrufes nicht versteht. Und ich sagte darauf das ich den Sinn des Briefes auch nicht verstehe, da jeder der auf das Angebot reingefallen ist eh den gleichen Brief erhält. 

Probiert mal bitte den Herrn [ edit]  ans Telefon zu bekommen, bei mir war er leider nicht da. Bin mal gespannt ob das jemand schafft. Wahrscheinlich haben die für kurze Zeit eine Zusatzkraft eingestellt die unsere Fragen beantwortet. 

Komischwerweise steht auch auf dem Brief: Rechtsanwalt [ edit]  und der [ edit] am Telefon meinte Herr [ edit]  ist dafür zuständig.

_persönliche Daten und bedenkliche Bezeichnungen gelöscht 
das Studium der NUB wird dringend empfohlen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php _


> Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist. Ebenso ist die Angabe von E-Mailadressen nicht erwünscht. Als persönliche Daten in diesem Sinne gilt auch das Ergebnis von whois-Abfragen.
> 
> Veröffentlichen von E-Mailadressen



_modaction _


----------



## mäkihyppyfani (9 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also ich habe gestern auch einen Brief von [ edit] &Partner bekommen (nach 3 "ultimativ letzten" Zahlungsauforderungen per E-Mail von Atrabo und Briefen von nem Inkassobüro aus Onabrück), in dem ich aufgefordert werde, 132,50€ zu zahlen. Interessant ist, dass es "Sehr geehrter Herr soundso" heißt, obwohl mein Vorname endeutig als weiblicher zu identifizieren ist *komisch* Es wundert mich außerdem, dass die Atrabo AG jetzt das Inkassobüro gewechselt hat und [ edit] -Anwälte bemüht, die doch nur wieder Inkasso sind und eh nicht Ernst machen *?*


_persönliche Daten und bedenkliche Bezeichnung gelöscht 
modaction siehe NUB _


----------



## Schranzi386 (9 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Welches Inkasso Büro ist nun denn zuständig?


----------



## SEP (9 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Jeweils das, das geschrieben hat.

Oder? Was sonst??


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (9 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hier ist wohl jetzt auch - wie bei einigen der bekannten Aboanbietern - die "Abteilung Mahnbescheid" der MediaFinanz Osnabrück zuständig. 

Creditreform wurde bereits darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass MediaFinanz mit der Datenweitergabe an die Schufa und an Creditreform und den damit verbundenen Unannehmlichkeiten droht.......


----------



## Schranzi386 (9 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Wer sagt mir denn dass das Inkassobüro bzw. der Rechtsanwalt diese Firmen wirklich vertritt..?? Der Rechtsanwalt bzw. das Inkassobüro sollen wahrscheinlich Druck ausüben, sodass man zahlt..!! Dann bekommen die Anteilsmäßig Provisionen davon ab. Wie ich bereits geschrieben hatte, habe ich mit dem Rechtsanwalt telefoniert. Aber komischerweise war auf einmal jemand ganz andres für mich zuständig..!! Und ich denke nicht, das sich der Rechtsanwalt mit jedem Fall einzelnd befasst und jeden vor Gericht bringt.


----------



## Greenhorn (9 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt mir denn dass das Inkassobüro bzw. der Rechtsanwalt diese Firmen wirklich vertritt..??


Fordere von denen doch einfach mal schriftlich die Vollmacht als Beweis ein.





> Der Rechtsanwalt bzw. das Inkassobüro sollen wahrscheinlich Druck ausüben, sodass man zahlt..!!


Das ist nicht nur wahrscheinlich, sondern ganz sicher so  Und diesen Druck üben sie am besten aus, indem sie dich zu einem sinnlosen Papierkrieg verleiten :roll: 
Die Frage ist: Willst du dich auf dieses Spiel einlassen ... ? 





> Dann bekommen die Anteilsmäßig Provisionen davon ab.


Auch das ist nicht gerade eine neue Information ... 

Der einfachere Weg ist natürlich, sich nicht weiter um das Inkassobüro bzw. Rechtsanwälte zu kümmern (Korrespondenz allerdings abheften und archivieren!), bis der dicke gelbe Umschlag mit dem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid im Briefkasten liegt. Aber das wurde hier schon mindestens 1000mal beschrieben ...


----------



## Butterflyeffect (10 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ja und ich bin auch wieder da...ja das eine stimmt wir bekommen alle diese briefe fast zur selben zeit...naja so geht es halt weiter also ich werde dort auch mal anrufen ( auch wenn der tipp ist alles zu archivieren) ich will ja mal wenigstens mal ein persönlich an der strippe haben...DURCHHALTEN irgendwann hört der spuck auf...


----------



## Michael18 (10 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo an alle.

Folgendes habe ich heute per Email an die Rechtsanwaltskammer Köln geschickt, nach vorherigen Telefonat mit deren "Stelle für schwarze Schafe":



> Sehr geehrte xxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für unser heutiges Telefonat. Wie besprochen sende ich Ihnen im Folgenden den Sachverhalt. Ich hoffe, dass es Ihnen gelingt, die Machenschaften Ihres Kammermitgliedes wirkungsvoll zu unterbinden.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, dass dies eine wirksame Methode ist, die Infrastruktur von Atrabo&Ko..... auszutrocknen.

Grüße, Michael

_URL deaktiviert und Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## A John (10 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Michael18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dass dies eine wirksame Methode ist, die Infrastruktur von Atrabo&Ko..... auszutrocknen.


Nö. Das ist so, als würdest Du Dich bei der Ärztekammer darüber beschweren, dass Dir der Doc Tropfen verschrieben hat, welche Dir nicht schmecken.

Gruß A John


----------



## KatzenHai (10 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Michael18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass dem Herrn Rechtsanwalt F.... B.... sowohl bewusst ist, dass sein Mandant (die Firma Atrabo) ein B[...] ist, als auch, dass die Forderungen vollständig unberechtigt sind. Dies schließe ich aus dem völlig unprofessionellen "Ton" des Drohbriefs, und der Tatsache, dass diese Schreiben wohl in größerer Menge herausgehen.
> Natürlich ist es vom Grundsatz her auch möglich, dass Herr Rechtsanwalt B.... selber einem unseriösen Mandanten zum Opfer gefallen ist. In diesem Fall wäre es sicher hilfreich, wenn Sie als Rechtsanwaltskammer Ihrem Mitglied zu einer größeren Sorgfalt und vorherigen Überprüfung eines Mandanten raten würden.


Bitte, ein für alle mal: Ein Rechtsanwalt ist kein Richter. Ob eine Forderung berechtigt ist oder nicht, ist vom Mandatsübernehmer nicht zu prüfen. Weder zivil- noch berufsrechtlich.

Die "Stelle für schwarze Schafe" der der Kammer freut sich sicherlich über solche Schreiben.

Glaubt ihr wirklich ernsthaft, dass ein Berufsverbot in Deutschland unter unserem Grundgesetz durch ein einfaches Schreiben mit ein paar Behauptungen erreicht werden kann?


----------



## Michael18 (11 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte, ein für alle mal: Ein Rechtsanwalt ist kein Richter. Ob eine Forderung berechtigt ist oder nicht, ist vom Mandatsübernehmer nicht zu prüfen. Weder zivil- noch berufsrechtlich.
> 
> Die "Stelle für schwarze Schafe" der der Kammer freut sich sicherlich über solche Schreiben.
> 
> Glaubt ihr wirklich ernsthaft, dass ein Berufsverbot in Deutschland unter unserem Grundgesetz durch ein einfaches Schreiben mit ein paar Behauptungen erreicht werden kann?



Es macht halt den Anschein, dass dieser Rechtsanwalt sehr wohl weiß, dass die Forderungen unberechtigt sind. (Selbstverständlich ist das in keinster Weise eine Unterstellung oder Behauptung von mir, sondern lediglich die Tiefe Sorge, dass hier völlig unberechtigterweise ein armer Rechtsanwalt in ein schiefes Licht gerät ...)

Im übrigen frage ich mich, welche Honorarvereinbarung dieser Rechtsanwalt mit Atrabo hat, und ob eine solche rechtens ist ?!?

Außerdem will ich niemandem ein Berufsverbot erteilen. "Behauptungen" habe ich auch nicht aufgestellt, sondern lediglich 4 Briefe, 2 Rückscheine und 4 Internetlinks plus die dazugehörende Termine weitergeleitet. Für den daraus entstehenden Anschein kann ich ja nun wirklich nichts.

Im übrigen: bin ich es, der unbescholtene Leute mit Drohbriefen belästigt???

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Butterflyeffect (11 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Das mag alles sein, ich habe gestern aus einem anderen Forum einen bericht gelesen das atrabo keines falls [ edit ]  währen sondern um den mist zu aktivieren mussten wir in die agb einwilligen...und wenn das wirklich so war...??? aber es besteht zu unseren gunsten noch die tatsachen das sie damit groß geworben haben, die reise nach amerika...hehe hat die jmd. gewonnen??? und die schreiben per mail und post die merkwürdig waren die sind mit dem geld hoch und runter geganen 96-135-70-96-132euro schon merkwürdig und ja es ist auch merkwürdig das wir alle zur selben zeit die post vom anwalt bekommen haben.Abwarten morgen weiß ich mehr hole mir rat von einer rechtsanwältin...bis morgen


----------



## jupp11 (11 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Butterflyeffect schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe gestern aus einem anderen Forum einen bericht gelesen


und wer sagt  dir,  aus welchem (dunklen) Kanal diese  Info kommt?


			
				Butterflyeffect schrieb:
			
		

> hole mir rat von einer rechtsanwältin..


tu das.  

j.


----------



## KatzenHai (11 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Michael18 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem will ich niemandem ein Berufsverbot erteilen. "Behauptungen" habe ich auch nicht aufgestellt, sondern lediglich 4 Briefe, 2 Rückscheine und 4 Internetlinks plus die dazugehörende Termine weitergeleitet.


Hast du? Kommentarlos?



			
				Michael18 schrieb:
			
		

> Für den daraus entstehenden Anschein kann ich ja nun wirklich nichts.


Kannst du nicht? Trotz deines Anschreibens an die Kammer?

_'tschuldigung, aber hältst du uns hier vollkommen für blöde?​
_Natürlich kannst du was für den von dir gewollt und bewusst an die Kammer getragenen und hier bekannt gegebenen Anschein.

Welchen Grund sonst hättest du, dir diese Mühe zu machen?

Ach ja, stimmt ja:


			
				Michael18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dass dies eine wirksame Methode ist, die Infrastruktur von Atrabo&Ko..... auszutrocknen


----------



## Michael18 (11 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> ...'tschuldigung, aber hältst du uns hier vollkommen für blöde?​...



_Wem und wieso bin ich denn jetzt auf den Schlips getreten? Sorry, das wollte ich nicht.
Ich halte hier keinen für blöde.​_
Vielleicht hätte ich meinen Ironie-Modus besser kenntlich machen sollen. Hier also ohne Ironie:
- Das Schreiben an die Rechtsanwaltskammer sollte klar und deutlich den bei mir erweckten Anschein zum Ausdruck bringen. Der Anschein ist nicht positiv, das weiß ich.
- Sehr sorgfältig habe ich darauf geachtet, keine Behauptungen aufzustellen, die nicht durch Fakten gedeckt sind. Auch nach nochmaligem Lesen - ich glaube, das ist mir gelungen.
- Insbesondere habe ich deutlich die Möglichkeit zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass der Rechtsanwalt in gutem Glauben gehandelt haben könnte.

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier die Antwort der Rechtsanwaltskammer:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> in vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit nehme ich Bezug auf Ihre nachstehende E-Mail.
> 
> ...




Das deckt sich also mit der Einschätzung von Katzenhai.


Meine Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> 
> ich danke Ihnen für die sehr zeitnahe Prüfung des Vorgangs.
> 
> ...



In diesem Sinne bin ich schon der Meinung, dass Betroffene sich an die Rechtsanwaltskammer Köln wenden sollten, insbesondere wenn manche Telefonate so abgelaufen sein sollten <Achtung, Katzenhai: Konjunktiv!>, wie es hier geschrieben steht.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## knuddelmieze (12 August 2006)

*AW: Rechnung per Email über Frei-SMS*

hallo,habe meine erste schriftliche mahnung vor längerer zeit bekommen und
heute kam ein schreiben vom rechtswalt.
was soll ich machen ?


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2006)

*AW: Rechnung per Email über Frei-SMS*



			
				knuddelmieze schrieb:
			
		

> was soll ich machen ?



Lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700 !


----------



## knuddelmieze (12 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

also würden die dann aufhören sich zu melden,wenn ich mich nicht melde ?
irgendwann geben die ruhe ?


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Den bisherigen Erfahrungen nach - ja!


----------



## knuddelmieze (12 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

okay,dann wart ich mal ab.
im brief vom rechtsanwalt steht,dass ich bis zum 20.8 zahlen muss.
mal sehen was passiert..


----------



## Wembley (12 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

@knuddelmieze
Kennst du überhaupt schon die rechtlichen Hintergründe dieser "Vertragsabschlüsse"?
Lies dir, solltest du den Link noch nicht kennen, das durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Da steht alles drin.

Da du in einem früheren Posting dein Alter (16) genannt hast, solltest du dir speziell den Abschnitt über "Minderjährige" ansehen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430

Auch dieser Link ist sehr informativ: http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/07/21/vorgehen-bei-ungewollten-internet-abo-vertragen/

Auf alle Fälle: Zieh deine Erziehungberechtigten hinzu und lies dir das mit ihnen gemeinsam durch und trefft diverse Entscheidungen gemeinsam. Einen genauen Ratschag dürfen wir dir wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes nicht geben, aber mit diesen Hintergrundinfos solltest du auskommen. Wenn nicht gibt es noch Verbraucherzentrale und Anwalt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Schranzi386 (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also so langsam nervt mich das Inkassobüro.

Ich soll nun bis zum 19.08.2006 zahlen, ansonsten kommt nen gelber Brief zu mir nach hause. Ich habe dann dort angerufen und mir wurde gesagt das alles ordnungsgemäß abgelaufen ist. Eine Widerufsbelehrung muss angeblich nicht per E-Mail, Fax oder per Post zugesandt werden hat die Dame mir am Telefon erzählt. Dann sagte ich, das steht aber so im BGB. Da meinte sie zu mir das ich das Häckchen gesetzt habe und somit alles in Ordnung wäre. Ich sagte nee das stimmt nicht. Da wurd die Frau rein frech zu mir und hat schließlich aufgelegt. Wie soll ich das ganze nun deuten?


----------



## Teleton (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich das ganze nun deuten?


Du konntest sie anscheinend nicht von Deiner Rechtsauffassung überzeugen.
Je nun, das ist so überraschend nicht, ist es doch ihr Beruf die Auffassung des Auftraggebers zu vertreten.
Hier findest Du Infos zum Widerrufsrecht:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131439#post131439


----------



## Schranzi386 (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Na das es nicht überraschend ist, ist mir schon klar. Nur die will mir doch nicht glaubhaft erzählen, dass das was ich ihr erzählt habe, nicht im Gesetz steht. Vielleicht haben die ja nen anderes BGB als wir. Außerdem warum hat sie aufgelegt? Sie wusste nur nicht mehr was sie sagen soll, denn wenn sie im Recht wäre, könnte sie das ruhig mit mir ausdiskutieren.


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Diskussionen am Telefon sind in der Regel sinnlos und nicht erfolgversprechend (für beide Seiten).


----------



## Schranzi386 (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Sind E-Mails, Einschreiben etc. an diese Firmen nicht auch sinnlos?


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Kommt drauf an - prinzipiell scheint sich die Tatsache durchzusetzen, dass die jenigen, die sich keine Platte machen und gar nichts tun letztlich nicht schlechter da stehen, wie die, die sich wild verteidigen und ohne zu zahlen lieber vom Anbieter verklagen lassen wollen.


----------



## jupp11 (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> und ohne zu zahlen lieber vom Anbieter verklagen lassen wollen.


"wollen"  ist nicht ganz der vollständige Ausdruck:  "drauf ankommen lassen wollen"
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dies geschieht, dürfte gegen Null gehen. 

j.


----------



## Michael18 (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Zurück zu "meinem" Thema - was kann man tun, um denen das Handwerk zu legen?

Hierzu würde ich gerne wissen, ob - und wenn ja, wo - gegen 
- den Herrn T.H. und/oder 
- die Firma Atrabo und/oder 
- den Rechtsanwalt F.B. und/oder 
- das Inkassobüro M. aus O. 

entweder Strafanzeige oder Beschwerde bei Anwaltskammer/Zulassung als Inkassogesellschaft ergangen ist.

Wer weiß etwas, wer weiß, wo man dies herausfinden kann?

Ich würde die mir bekannten Fakten den Initiatoren gerne als Beweismittel zur Verfügung stellen.

Ich ermächtige die Moderatoren dieses Forums hiermit ausdrücklich, zur Beantwortung dieser Frage meine Email weiterzugeben.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Schranzi386 (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich zitiere mal aus meinem neuerlichen Schreiben vom Inkassobüro: " Nach Ablauf der Frist wird ohne weitere Vorankündigung ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO gegen Sie eingeleitet. Hierdurch kommen sofort erhebliche Mehrkosten auf Sie zu ( Gerichtsgebühren, Anwaltsgebühren, Anwaltsauslagen). 

Ähm?!?!?! Allein durch einen gelben Brief kommen doch keine Mehrkosten auf einen zu oder? Wieder mal ne leere Drohung ohne jeglichen Bezug auf die deutschen Gesetze.

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich weinen oder lachen soll. Nen bisschen Angst ist schon da vor Gericht zu landen. Aber ich bin eigentlich auch noch der Meinung das es zu keiner Gerichtsverhandlung kommt, denn einmal verloren und keiner zahlt mehr. 

Falls nun wirklich ein gelber Brief im Briefkasten liegen sollte, dann natürlich sofort nen unbegründeten Widerspruch einlegen. Und dann muss die Firma entscheiden ob es vor Gericht geht oder? Oder macht es das Inkassobüro auch? 

Die begründen den angeblichen Vertrag ja meist eh nur mit: " Sie haben bestätigt das sie die AGB's und die Widerrufsbelehrung gelesen haben". Ob das reicht? Das bezweifle ich ganz stark.
Zudem muss ja nachgewiesen werden das man wissentlich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat. Aber dies kann doch gar nicht der Fall sein, sonst würden wir uns doch nicht bemühen aus diesem Schlamassel wieder herauszukommen oder? 

Kurzes Feedback büdde ^^ =)


----------



## jupp11 (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=15716#post15716


			
				am 14.05.2003 haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht möchte noch jemand genauer ausführen,
> warum die Anzahl der Mahnbescheide gerade beim Mehrwertbetrug stark gegen null tendiert...


ersetze Mehrwertbetrug durch Aboabzocke  und das Posting ist so aktuell und taufrisch
 wie zum damaligen Zeitpunkt 2003. An den Methoden hat sich nichts geändert.

j.


----------



## Wembley (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zitiere mal aus meinem neuerlichen Schreiben vom Inkassobüro: " Nach Ablauf der Frist wird ohne weitere Vorankündigung ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gemäß §§ 688 ff. ZPO gegen Sie eingeleitet. Hierdurch kommen sofort erhebliche Mehrkosten auf Sie zu ( Gerichtsgebühren, Anwaltsgebühren, Anwaltsauslagen).
> Ähm?!?!?! Allein durch einen gelben Brief kommen doch keine Mehrkosten auf einen zu oder? Wieder mal ne leere Drohung ohne jeglichen Bezug auf die deutschen Gesetze.


Nein, zuerst einmal muss derjenige, der den Mahnbescheid verschickt, was zahlen. Danach aber kann er, wenn der Kunde dem Mahnbescheid nicht widerspricht bzw. vor Gericht verliert, dem Kunden diese Kosten in Rechnung stellen. Der Begriff "sofort" ist ja ein doch ein wenig dehnbar. Dass sie eine paar wesentliche Details (möglicher Widerspruch) weglassen, überrascht natürlich auch nicht.  


			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich weinen oder lachen soll. Nen bisschen Angst ist schon da vor Gericht zu landen. Aber ich bin eigentlich auch noch der Meinung das es zu keiner Gerichtsverhandlung kommt, denn einmal verloren und keiner zahlt mehr.


Nicht nur das: für eine Firma, die einen oder mehrere Mahnbescheide nicht durchbringt, kann dies teuer werden. Da stehen manchmal auch direkte finanzielle Überlegungen dahinter.


			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls nun wirklich ein gelber Brief im Briefkasten liegen sollte, dann natürlich sofort nen unbegründeten Widerspruch einlegen. Und dann muss die Firma entscheiden ob es vor Gericht geht oder? Oder macht es das Inkassobüro auch?


Das ist im Falle des Falles auch schon egal. Wenn der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid da ist, ist ohnehin Handlungsbedarf gegeben. 


			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Die begründen den angeblichen Vertrag ja meist eh nur mit: " Sie haben bestätigt das sie die AGB's und die Widerrufsbelehrung gelesen haben". Ob das reicht? Das bezweifle ich ganz stark.


Klar, sie werden nicht schreiben: "Wenn du zahlen willst, dann ist es gut, und wenn nicht, ist es auch nicht so schlimm". Aber man weiß ja, dass deren juristische Interpretation von sehr vielen Juristen nicht geteilt wird.


			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem muss ja nachgewiesen werden das man wissentlich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat.


Wie was vor Gericht nachgewiesen wird oder nicht, ist eine Sache. Aber zu einem Vertrag gehört auch, dass beide zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses davon wissen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## KatzenHai (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die will mir doch nicht glaubhaft erzählen, dass das was ich ihr erzählt habe, nicht im Gesetz steht. Vielleicht haben die ja nen anderes BGB als wir. Außerdem warum hat sie aufgelegt? Sie wusste nur nicht mehr was sie sagen soll, denn wenn sie im Recht wäre, könnte sie das ruhig mit mir ausdiskutieren.


Zu dieser und ähnlicher Ausführung:

*Die Erde ist eine Scheibe. Sterne beeinflussen mein Schicksal. Ein gelber Umschlag vom Mahngericht kostet Geld. Das Internet ist komplett kostenlos. Elvis lebt. Tokio Hotel nicht mehr. AGBs zu akzeptieren heißt, auf alle denkbaren Rechte einschl. der Menschenwürde zu verzichten. Die Amis waren nicht auf dem Mond. Zum 1.1.2007 wird alles um 3% teurer. Eltern haften für ihre Kinder. Die Sonne kreist um die Erde. *

Man kann viel schreiben, wenn man die Tasten findet. Und andere können ebenso viel lesen, was geschrieben wurde. Manche können so etwas sogar mündlich, z.B. am Telefon.


Die Aussagen indes werden dadurch nicht richtiger.

... zum Glück!


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Michael18 schrieb:
			
		

> Zurück zu "meinem" Thema - was kann man tun, um denen das Handwerk zu legen?


Wahrscheinlich nichts! Das geht so lange weiter, bis selbst der letzte kapiert hat, dass er unter gewissen Umständen nicht zu bezahlen braucht und dass die hohlen Drohkulissen zumeist nur heißer Dampf sind. Schneller würden die Rechnungssysteme dieser Art aufhören, wenn ein neues, für den Anbeiter sichereres und moglichst BGB-festeres Zahlungssystem auf den Markt käme - da sollst mal sehen, wie schnell die Anbieter neue Pferde satteln können. :scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schneller würden die Rechnungssysteme dieser Art aufhören, wenn ein neues, für den Anbeiter sichereres und moglichst BGB-festeres Zahlungssystem auf den Markt käme - da sollst mal sehen, wie schnell die Anbieter neue Pferde satteln können. :scherzkeks:


Das Gegentum ist richtig.

BGB-feste Zahlungssysteme gibt es genug. Hier werden andere Prioritäten gesetzt.

Die Dialerei war zu keinem Zeitpunkt BGH-fest. Es hat nur lange gebraucht, bis der BGH den Sumpf trockenlegen durfte. Jetzt ist damit Schluss.

Also muss eine neue Masche her, Verbraucher mit verwirrenden Informationen abzulenken und in fragwürdige Vertragsfallen zu locken.

BGH-feste Zahlungsmittel würde klare Verbraucherinformationen enthalten. Die bekannten Abo-Nepp-Klamotten lassen sich damit nicht verramschen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hat Dietmar schon Recht, ich meinte das natürlicher verquert im Gedenke eines Anbieters.


----------



## dvill (17 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Glücklicherweise arbeiten die modernen Zeiten nicht nur zugunsten seriöser Geschäftsleute.

Ein Taschendieb hatte es noch einfach. Er musste zur Tatzeit vorsichtig sein, dann war aber alles klar. Er musste halt schnell laufen können, wenn er mal ungeschickt zugriff.

Wer Verbraucher erfolgreich in eine Abofalle lockt, hat damit noch nicht die Kohle im Zugriff. Er muss erst die Maske fallen lassen und dann den unbewusst Zahlungswilligen dazu bringen, die Beute durch eine aktive Handlung zu übergeben.

Kein einfaches Unterfangen, wenn der Verbraucher sich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen will.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## johinos (18 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Kein einfaches Unterfangen, wenn der Verbraucher sich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen will.


Wenn das Wörtchen wenn nicht wär'...

Gerade weniger aufmerksam-kritische Verbraucher (= potientielle Abo-Gefangene) neigen auch dazu, sich von der Steigerung Rechnung / Brief Inkassobüro + Aufschlag / Brief Anwalt + Aufschlag beeindrucken zu lassen. Und es scheint trotz Aufklärung seit den Hamburger Zeiten noch reichlich davon zu geben (wachsen nach?), sonst würden sich die Portokosten nicht lohnen. 

Sicher haben sehr viele auch irrtümlicherweise noch die klassische Vorstellung vom Organ der Rechtspflege, wenn sie das Wort "Rechtsanwalt" lesen.


----------



## bernie87 (18 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo

Ich bin auch auf diese Atrabo AG hereingefallen und habe wie viele andere, letzte Woche den Brief von den Anwälten bekommen, dass ich bis 20.8.2006
 132,50 € zahlen soll.

Also soll ich des einfach ignorieren und abwarten , ob noch was kommt?


----------



## Domspringer (18 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal muss ich sagen: Klasse Forum !!!

Bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen weil ich heute einen Brief von einem Inkasso-Büro erhalten habe.

Ich habe jetzt etwa 4 Stunden gelesen und gelesen, aber irgendwie komme ich trotzdem nicht so Recht weiter., weil ich einer bin, der schon eine Teilzahlung geleistet hat. Ich habe von einem solchen Fall hier im Forum nichts gelesen oder ich habe es bei all den Seiten einfach übersehen.

Auch ich bin ein "dämliches" Opfer von simsen.de.
Alles klar gemacht,ein paar sms verschickt und dann die Rechnung 84 €

Ich schrieb denen dann im Februar, dass ich nicht alles auf einmal zahle sonder in Raten.Es kamen immer Standart mails zurück und dachte ich bin hier im Kindergarten.Teilzahlungen wurden also nicht akzeptiert.
Erst dachte ich mir, ok, ist ja nicht allzu teuer 1200 sms f. 1 Jahr, und habe begonnen zu zahlen.
1x 20€
1x 10€ und dann nochmal 10 € also fast die Hälfte der Hauptforderung.

Dann kam eine Mail mit einer ganz anderen Bankverbindung und ich schrieb simsen an was das jetzt soll ich habe ja schon 40 € überwiesen.

Immer wieder kamen die Standartmails ich solle 84 € überweisen, sonst....
Ich schrieb von den bisher gezahlten 40€ aber da war nix zu machen.

Vor etwa 6 Wochen kam der 1. Brief von Pro Invent Billing Center Inkasso aus Kalletal. hab nicht reagiert.
Heute der 2. Brief mit 143,98 €
Leider habe ich da angerufen und denen erklärt mit was für einer [............] Firma sie da arbeiten und es auch sehr unseriös ist 9ct/Min zu verlangen.

So Folks......watt tun???? Schliesslich hatte ich das Ganze ja mit meinen Zahlungen schon irgendwie akzeptiert.

Das Inkasso meinte auch ich soll die Auszüge von den 40 € schicken und es wird dann von der Hauptvorderung(143,98) abgezogen.
Ich sagte, Nee nee wenn von den 84€, weil ich ja schon die Hälfte bezahhlt habe es eigentlich nicht für ein Unkasso Unternehem reicht.
----Das war bevor ich dieses Forum entdeckte----
jetzt weiss ich zwar das die alle unter einer Decke hängen, und alles [........] sind, trotzdem

wie soll ich mich verhalten, da ich ja schon mal was gezahlt habe?????

Danke und Grüsse aus Köln

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## SEP (18 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Domspringer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke und Grüsse aus Köln


Nicht springen. Da ist kein Auffanggerüst mehr seit ein paar Tagen ...

Ansonsten: Ist dein Fall wirklich so anders?


----------



## Domspringer (18 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Nee ich bleib auf dem Boden, ich springe noch nicht mal vom 3er:-D 

Ja finde ein bischen schon,weil ich halt schon eine Teilzahlung geleistet habe, und somit ja auch meine Schuld bei denen akzeptiert habe


----------



## Schranzi386 (19 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ohh nun gehts aber los bei mir.
Ich habe am heutigen Tage erneut einen Brief von dem Inkassobüro erhalten in dem folgendes steht:

Ankündigung des gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,

Sie haben Ihre o.g. Schulden trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung nicht beglichen. Die Rückstände müssen nunmehr zwangsweise beigetrieben werden. Die Vollstreckung wird auf Ihre Kosten z.B. durch Pfändung von Sachen, Lohnpfändung bei Ihrem Arbeitgeber oder Pfändung bei der Bank durchgeführt. Der erwirkte Vollstreckungstitel ist dann 30 Jahre lang gültig. Sie können diese Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen noch vermeiden, wenn Sie sofort den rückständigen Betrag unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens auf das unten angegebene Konto überweisen.



Zudem haben die mir ein paar Kosten aufgelistet die auf mich zukommen, falls ich nicht sofort bezahlen sollte. 

Soll ich das Inkassobüro nun Anzeigen? Dann dürfen die mich erstmal nicht weiter kontaktieren oder? Oder was soll ich nun machen? Das ganze aussitzen? Ich weiß ja nicht ob wirklich nen Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert, aber es scheint als würden die es ernst meinen. 

Bitte helft mir..... Ich kenne die ganzen Gesetzesgrundlagen usw., habe auch vieles in Foren gelesen, doch jetzt bekomme ich schon Angst.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rückstände müssen nunmehr zwangsweise beigetrieben werden. Die Vollstreckung wird auf Ihre Kosten z.B. durch Pfändung von Sachen, Lohnpfändung bei Ihrem Arbeitgeber oder Pfändung bei der Bank durchgeführt. Der erwirkte Vollstreckungstitel ist dann 30 Jahre lang gültig. Sie können diese Vollstreckungsmaßnahmen noch vermeiden, wenn Sie sofort den rückständigen Betrag unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens auf das unten angegebene Konto überweisen.


Cool bleiben. Sooo schnell geht's nicht.
1. müssen Rückstände nicht beigetrieben werden - das ist nirgends vorgeschrieben
2. wird erst vollstreckt, wenn tituliert wurde - das ist so vorgeschrieben
3. wird erst tituliert, wenn die Forderung begründet und bewiesen wurde - auch das ist so vorgeschrieben. 

Also kann man die Vollstreckungmaßnahmen neben dem "ich-gebe-auf" durchaus auch mit "ich-kämpfe" zumindest vorläufig vermeiden (hinaus zögern) - und wenn man vor Gericht gewinnt, sogar dauerhaft.

Zudem haben die mir ein paar Kosten aufgelistet die auf mich zukommen, falls ich nicht sofort bezahlen sollte. 



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich das Inkassobüro nun Anzeigen? Dann dürfen die mich erstmal nicht weiter kontaktieren oder?


Hä? :gruebel: Gewaltschutzgesetz oder wie?
Du wirfst da heftig etwas durcheinander.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Domspringer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> erstmal muss ich sagen: Klasse Forum !!!
> (...)
> wie soll ich mich verhalten, da ich ja schon mal was gezahlt habe?????


Rechtliche Hilfe scheint geboten, damit das mal haarklein aufgedröselt wird - Anerkennung derer Forderung gegen Anerkennung des Ratenzahlungsangebots, Erlöschen welcher Forderungen wem gegenüber wann, Berechnung der offenen Restforderung, Verzugseintritt wann?, usw. etc. pp. ...

Zu viel (und zu konkret) für hier. Also: Ab zum Fachmann!


----------



## Schranzi386 (19 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Na das die Briefe von dem Inkassobüro manchmal sehr merkwürdig sind, das ist mir schon mehrmals aufgefallen. Wer hat überhaupt zu entscheiden ob versucht werden soll das Geld per gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid einzutreiben? Ist es die SMS-Abo Seite oder das Inkassounternehmen? 

Übrigens habe ich vor einigen Tagen nen Brief bekommen in dem stand das ich bis zum 19.08 zu zahlen habe. Aber warum liegt dann gerade heute, sprich am 19.08 ein Brief im Briefkasten indem ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid angekündigt wird? Ich denke das die mittlerweile davon ausgehen das sich die Personen nicht mehr von diesen Standard Texten beeindrucken lassen und somit mir der Androhung eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides mehr Personen zum zahlen bewegt werden sollen.


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat überhaupt zu entscheiden ob versucht werden soll das Geld per gerichtlichem Mahnbescheid einzutreiben? Ist es die SMS-Abo Seite oder das Inkassounternehmen?


In der Regel dar Anbieter, der dann seinem verlängerten Arm entsprechend das Mandat erteilen würde - die Kosten würde damit der Anbieter tragen. Doch es fehlt den meistenInitiatoren am ersthaften Engagement und den Glaube an das gerichtsfeste Angebot noch dazu. Die Anbieter wissen eigentlich, dass sie bei geschickter Gegenwehr nichts zu vermelden haben. Das Prozeßausfallrisiko und damit die Gefahr, auch noch auf den Folgekosten sitzen zu bleiben, ist unverhältnismäßig hoch.


----------



## Schranzi386 (20 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Da magst du wohl Recht haben. 

Wer hat noch ein Schreiben mit der Ankündigung eines Mahnbescheides bekommen?


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

In die Richtung fragst Du schon seit dem 29. April. Es kam bislang von noch keinem Anbieter einer Abo-Falle oder deren Inkassoanwälte ein "echter" gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid. Vor dem braucht man auch keine Angst zu haben, man sollt dort lediglich das Häckchen in der Antwort richtig setzen. Näheres nochmal > HIER < dazu.


----------



## ClaM (21 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Da magst du wohl Recht haben.
> 
> Wer hat noch ein Schreiben mit der Ankündigung eines Mahnbescheides bekommen?




Mach dich mal nicht verrückt. Ich bin auch auf eine Abofalle reingefallen und habe Mitte Mai die letzte *außergerichtliche Mahnung* bekommen.  Habe gar nimmer drauf reagiert. Das ist jetzt 3 Monate her und ich habe nix mehr gehört. 
Wenn die die ganzen tausenden Betroffenen gerichtlich verklagen , dann  gehn die doch schon an den Kosten pleite. 
Also ich lass mir keine Angst mehr einjagen :-p


----------



## Butterflyeffect (26 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

also mal wieder für alle....ich war bei der verbraucher zentrale....wenn gerichtlicher mahnbescheid vorliegt in widerspruch gehen und dann müssen die das alles erstma beweisen wer hier wen verarscht...bzw. betrogen hat und das muss die liebe atrabo ag machen.....außerdem hat mal wieder jemand auf die website von denen geschaut die sieht jetzt n bissl anders aus und das widerrufsrecht ist jetzt bei denen auch ganz schnelll zu sehen...die wurden wahrscheinlich schon abgemahnt außerdem werben sie jetzt mit dem sparabo...


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Butterflyeffect schrieb:
			
		

> ...außerdem hat mal wieder jemand auf die website von denen geschaut die sieht jetzt n bissl anders aus und das widerrufsrecht ist jetzt bei denen auch ganz schnelll zu sehen...


Was aber nicht ausreichend ist (siehe > HIER <). Es kommt darauf an, was in der E-Mail an den Nutzer steht und vor allem, welcher Nutzer die überhaupt bekommt.


----------



## Tiene 41 (28 August 2006)

*AW: SMS-[edit]  ... bin reingefallen und raufe mir jetzt die Haare*

Hallo,
meiner Tochter ist es ebenso ergangen.
Die Firma sitzt in der Schweiz der RA ist in Hamburg.
Auf alle Fälle habe ich mit einem Vorstand von Debitel geredet, befreundet.
Und der meinte, auf gar keinen Fall bezahlen.
[edit]
Ihr sollt zur Polzei gehen und Anzeigen wegen Betrug, Irreführung usw. machen.
Dann wird das von der Staatsanwaltschaft weiter verfolgt.
Morgen gehe ich zur Polizei und mache einen Strafantrag gegen die Firma, gleichzeitig werde ich noch einen RA einschalten.
Es kann nicht sein, das was kostenlos ist und man keinen Bescheid bekommt, das die Probezeit abläuft, das ist Gesetzt.
Also nichts bezahlen auch nicht einschüchtern lassen,
wenn wir alle zur Polizei gehen, ist die Firma bald verschwunden.
Gruss Chris

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (28 August 2006)

*AW: SMS-[edit]  ... bin reingefallen und raufe mir jetzt die Haare*



			
				Tiene 41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr sollt zur Polzei gehen und Anzeigen wegen Betrug, Irreführung usw. machen.
> Dann wird das von der Staatsanwaltschaft weiter verfolgt.
> Morgen gehe ich zur Polizei und mache einen Strafantrag gegen die Firma, gleichzeitig werde ich noch einen RA einschalten.


Deine Zuversicht in unser Rechtssystem ist bewundernswert.  Zunächst solltest du  aber 
Strafrecht und Zivilrecht auseinander halten. Dass  diese "Unternehmen"  ernsthaft  ihre  
Forderungen zivilrechtlich  durchsetzen werden und können, wage ich stark zu bezweifeln.
(Bisher haben sie das noch nie getan) 
Dass sie strafrechlich zu belangen sind, wage ich aber ebenfalls zu bezweifeln.
Das soll dich aber nicht in deinem Eifer bremsen, sondern nur auf Enttäuschungen vorbereiten. 

cp


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 August 2006)

*AW: SMS-[edit]  ... bin reingefallen und raufe mir jetzt die Haare*



			
				Tiene 41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr sollt zur Polzei gehen und Anzeigen wegen Betrug, Irreführung usw. machen. Dann wird das von der Staatsanwaltschaft weiter verfolgt.


... das Verfahren aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach (schon allein deswegen, weil die Firma ihren Sitz im Ausland hat) eingestellt.



			
				Tiene 41 schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn wir alle zur Polizei gehen, ist die Firma bald verschwunden.


Das Problem wird sich eher dadurch lösen, um so weniger Leute die Rechnung zahlen. Alles andere ist realitätsfreies Traumdenken.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 August 2006)

*AW: SMS-[edit]  ... bin reingefallen und raufe mir jetzt die Haare*



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Tiene 41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so hart und direkt wollte ich es nicht ausdrücken...

cp


----------



## Ratloser2000 (2 September 2006)

*1sms.ch will 96 Euro von mir....*

Hallo, habe folgendes Problem :

Wir haben auf einer geb.-Party die möglichkeit gesucht jemandem anonym SMS zu schicken.

Da sind wir auf 1sms.ch gestoßen und natürlich nicht alles gelesen von wegen 8 Euro für je 12 Monate im voraus und so weiter....

Naja das Problem ist aber folgendes : Heute bekam ich halt per Mail die rechnung über 96 Euro, will diese natürlich nicht zahlen.

Jetzt aber das Problem, wir haben natürlich anstelle des richtigen Namen irgendsoein Phantasienamen eingetragen sodass Inkassobüros etc. eh die falsche Anschrift haben.

Aber sie haben halt meine IP Adresse, meine EMAIL und HANDYNUMMER, wobei Mail nicht schlimm ist und Handy eh ne alte Prepaid war.

Soll ich zahlen ?? Sonst krieg ich noch einen dran das ich mich unter falschen Namen angemeldet habe, oder ??


----------



## Ratloser2000 (2 September 2006)

*AW: 1sms.ch will 96 Euro von mir....*

Da fällt mir noch ein das es die angegebene Straße sogar garnicht gibt, also würden die nur über meinen Internetprovider anhand der IP Adresse meinen richtigen Namen sowie die richtige Anschrift finden....

Was soll ich nur machen ??


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Prinzipiell gilt (auch wenn mir dieser Hinweis schwer fällt) wer die Musik bestellt, muss sie auch zahlen.

Nun ist bei einigen dieser Angebote aber nicht immer deutlich zu erkennen, das sie kostenpflichtig sind und deshalb kann man derartige Verträge auch womöglich anfechten. Wenn du hier und in den Nachbarthemen etwas gelesen hättest, dann wüsstest du, was da wer eigentlich von dir will und dass man sich mit einer einfachen Strategie von der Zahlung befreien kann.

Erleichternd für dich kommt dazu, dass man keine echten Daten von dir hat. Wenn bei der Prepaidkarte deine Daten nicht hinterlegt sind, passiert gar nichts und mit der IP könnten nur Behörden etwas anfangen, die diese zeitnah verfolgen, weil der Anbieter den "unbekannten" Nutzer angezeigt hat. Derartige Anzeigen gibt es aber nicht, das habe ich hier jedenfalls noch nie von gelesen.


----------



## Ratloser2000 (2 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also wie gesagt meine IP haben sie zwar und die Handykarte ist eine Debitel-Light Karte, allerdings mußte man damals ja bei Bestellung Name angeben bei Debitel übers Internet....

Also was soll ich nun machen ?? Klaro wer bestellt muß auch zahlen, aber die Art wie ist schon verdammt scheisse....

Mensch wir wollten uns doch nur mit jemandem einen Scherz erlauben und haben 3 SMS geschickt..... Ich dachte wirklich es gibt nur die wahren free SMS Anbieter....


----------



## sascha (2 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



> Also was soll ich nun machen ??



Das musst du mit dir selbst ausmachen. Individuelle Rechtsberatung dürfen und werden wir hier nicht leisten. Bei der Meinungsbildung hilft aber natürlich das lesen der Beiträge hier.


----------



## Ratloser2000 (3 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Klaro würde das lesen hier helfen, aber wie soll ich denen einen Brief schreiben ?? Mit Absender des falschen Namens ?? Das ist ja das größte Problem hier...

Greift bei diesem Problem die Rechtschutz ?? Sonst würde ich zum Anwalt gehen....


----------



## BenTigger (3 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Ratloser2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Greift bei diesem Problem die Rechtschutz ?? Sonst würde ich zum Anwalt gehen....



Dies klärt ein einfacher Anruf bei deiner Versicherung. Die sagt dir dann schon, ob der Fall mit deiner Police abgedeckt ist oder nicht.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (3 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Mir ist bekannt, dass Rechtsschutzversicherungen hier Deckungszusage erteilen. Nur sollte man halt drauf achten, dass keine Selbstbeteiligung vertraglich vereinbart wurde.

Bei einem Bekannten hat jedoch die Rechtsschutzversicherung eine Deckungszusage abgelehnt. In dieser Sache ging es um Starquiz24 und man stellte sich seitens der Versicherung auf den Standpunkt, bei Starquiz24 handele es sich um ein Glücksspiel und Glücksspiele wären lt. VB nicht eingeschlossen.

Dabei bezeichnete sich Starquiz24 in seinen AGB ausdrücklich als "Geschicklichkeitsspiel" *g*


----------



## Ratloser2000 (3 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ja toll nur soll ich meiner RS Versicherung sagen das ich mich mit falschen Namen angemeldet habe ?? Das macht alles wohl ziemlich kompliziert.

Fakt ist 1sms.ch hat ja als Teilnehmer einen völlig anderen als mich gespeichert....

Die Überlegung ob sie vom Internetanbieter sowohl auch vom Mobilfunkmanbieter die Inhaber rauskriegen ist da wohl eher zu überlegen, oder ??


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

@ Ratloser, wie du unschwer erkennen kannst, ist es nicht einfach, die einen Rat zu geben, da das hier wegen des Verbots der  Rechtsberatung nicht möglich ist.

Der Anbieter wird nicht erfahren können, wer der Inhaber der Mobilfunknummer ist, wenn die in keinem Verzeichnis steht. Die Provider geben die Bestandsdaten i. d. R. nicht raus, das ist genau so wie das mit der IP.

Du hast dich mit falschen Daten angemeldet und übersehen, das das was etwas kostet. Nimm es mir/uns nicht übel aber das Mitleid hält sich da in Grenzen. Was du aus Jux getan hast ist nämlich eine Straftat, das Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten nach § 269 StGB. Und schon allein deshalb bekommst du hier eher keine Rückendeckung.

Dabei ist alles so einfach - lies einfach hier quer, dann wirst du schon wissen, dass selbst die Rechnung sehr einfach abzuwenden ist (ohne Rechtsschutz und Anwalt).


----------



## LeniK (4 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallöchen!
Hat eigentlich jetzt mal nach dem Schreiben von B.&Partner noch jemand was gehört von der netten Firma? Meine Überweisungsfrist laut Anwaltsbrief ist seit ner Woche abgelaufen und bis jetzt kam noch nichts...


----------



## Schranzi386 (4 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Meine Frist dürfte auch bereits seit mehreren Wochen vergangen sein. Bisher habe ich noch nichts weiteres gehört. Bin mal gespannt was die nun machen werden. Entweder kommen noch nen paar Briefchen oder es ist ausgestanden.


----------



## dvill (7 September 2006)

*AW: 1SMS.de*



			
				Pinklady schrieb:
			
		

> ```
> Da Sie beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind, sind Sie auch in der Lage die Rechnung
> zu begleichen. Dies regelt der so genannte Taschengeldparagraph. Welcher
> besagt, sofern Sie Taschengeld bekommen, Sie diese Rechnung auch begleichen
> ...


Hierzu auch hier lesen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Schranzi386 (8 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich denk dass das Verfahren gegen die Gebrüder *Name darf nicht erwähnt werden* ein gutes Zeichen für uns alle ist. Auch wer sich bisher noch bedroht etc. gefühlt hat, wird jetzt merken das es _(...)_ war. Hoffentlich _(...)_...

_an 2 Stellen aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert/juri_


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Schranzi386 schrieb:
			
		

> Verfahren gegen die Gebrüder


Das gibt es bittschön wo? Die StA Darmstadt plaudert über den Pressesprecher, wir haben dahingehend kein Vertrauen zu Justizia.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



> Zum anderen haben sie die Effektivität der Staatsanwaltschaft bereits kennengelernt. Schon 2003 wurde gegen S*** wegen ihrer Geschäfte mit Dialern und teuren 0190-Nummern ermittelt. Das Verfahren wurde eingestellt.


 http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=389 Sascha, you made my day, my week, nee, den ganzen Monat werde ich darüber lachen müssen!


----------



## Butterflyeffect (10 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				LeniK schrieb:
			
		

> Hallöchen!
> Hat eigentlich jetzt mal nach dem Schreiben von B.&Partner noch jemand was gehört von der netten Firma? Meine Überweisungsfrist laut Anwaltsbrief ist seit ner Woche abgelaufen und bis jetzt kam noch nichts...


Also ich habe einen Brief von B.& P. bekommen das ist bestimmt schon 4 wochen her danach war ich auf de verbraucherzentrale und wie gesagt die meinten zu mir ich solle warten bis ein gerichtlicher mahnbescheid vorliegt und dann in widerspruch gehen....also warten auf schreiben....


----------



## Butterflyeffect (14 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

ich habe heute einen anruf von b&p bekommen...grad eben...das atrabo sehr seriös wäre usw...und ich doch jetzt zahlen soll, denn es wäre alles rechtens?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?Ich bin wieder mal verunsichert und will ma hören ob jemand von euch auch schon einen Anruf aus Köln bekommen hat...


----------



## starlight26 (15 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Butterflyeffect schrieb:


> ich habe heute einen anruf von b&p bekommen...grad eben...das atrabo sehr seriös wäre usw...und ich doch jetzt zahlen soll, denn es wäre alles rechtens?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?Ich bin wieder mal verunsichert und will ma hören ob jemand von euch auch schon einen Anruf aus Köln bekommen hat...



ist doch nichts als leeres gefasel..lass dich doch nicht so verunsichern??  wenn ich dein geld wöllte, würd ich dir auch viel erzählen, nur um es zu bekommen!


----------



## Sunny (15 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo.....habe Post von smscore.de bekommen, soll da auch so einen Beitrag für Gratis-sms bezahlen, scheinbar letzte Mahnung, aber noch nie was bekommen vorher, auch nie genutzt. Wie soll ich weiterverfahren? Alles Ratschläge gehen in die Richtung: Abwarten, nicht bezahlen. Ist das auch wirklich richtig, mag keine gerichtlichen Probleme bekommen.

Danke im voraus für eure Antworten
Sunny


----------



## Ducky (15 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Habe heute auch so einen Brief bekommen von B & P aus K.
Die sageten mir es sei alles Rechtens, ich soll unverzüglich zahlen. Die gaben mir sogar die Nummer von der Atrabo AG 0180/388 188 81, da rief ich an.
Aber das Band sagte dass ich jetzt 16:00 Uhr, ausserhalb ihrer Geschäftszeiten die wo vom Mo.-Fr. 10:00 bis 17:00 sind:wall: .
Was soll ich denn jetzt machen, abwarten, anwalt nehmen oder zahlen???
Wer kan mir helfen????

Ich wußte ja nicht dass das kostenpflichtig ist, wollte nur eine frei sms, wo ich auch dann verschickt habe alle anderen 99 sind noch da.

Bitte gebt mir Tipps:cry:


----------



## jupp11 (15 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Ducky schrieb:


> was soll ich denn jetzt machen, abwarten, anwalt nehmen oder zahlen???


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Ducky (15 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

:-? Danke verarschen kann ich mich selber!!!!!!!!

Wollte nur Hilfe oder Tipps haben, oder dass mir jemand sagt dass ich
durch die Sache keinen Schufa eintrag bekomme.


----------



## Ducky (15 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ok, habe verstanden dass könnte ich natürlich auch machen,
erstmal alles durchlesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Vielen Dank:-p


----------



## Der Jurist (15 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Ducky schrieb:


> Ok, habe verstanden dass könnte ich natürlich auch machen,
> erstmal alles durchlesen!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Vielen Dank:-p


Du magst dies vielleicht nicht so sehen, aber anders können wir hier nicht helfen.
Denn noch gilt das alte Rechtsberatungsgesetz, das uns Beratung im Einzelfall schlicht verbietet.
Somit bleibt nur eins: Lesen.


----------



## mäkihyppyfani (15 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Habe heute einen Anruf von der Kanzlei erhalten (Braun&Partner), der Herr hat mich zugetxtet und...naja, nicht direkt gedroht aber von Klage etc geredet und sich beestimmt zwei bis drei Mal erkundigt, ob ich denn nun bereit sei, zu zahlen. Natürlich nicht, hab ihm schon sehr deutlich zu verstehen gegeben, dass ich keinesfalls zahlen werde, hab ihn dann wegggedrückt - und ihm vorher noch ein schönes Wochenende gewünscht*g*


----------



## JeanneKami (19 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo Zusammen

habe heute auch einen Anruf von der Kanzlei [........] bekommen. Habe dann ziemlich lange mit dennen diskutiert und irgendwann war dann aufeinmal die Leitung unterbrochen, ich hab aber nicht aufgelegt...
Von mir wollten sie auch immer nur wissen, ob ich nun zahle oder nicht. Und wenn nicht, wird nächste Woche eine Klage eingereicht.

Ich wollte denen auch noch meine ganzen Unterlagen zuschicken, die dann eigentlich beweisen sollten, dass ich im Recht bin, aber die wollten die nicht haben. 
Haben gesagt, dass es sowieso nichts ändert.

Was hat sich bei euch rausgestellt, die auch schon anrufen wurden? Sollte man jetzt bezahlen oder ist es nur noch mal ein letztes Druckmittel und dann lassen die einen in Ruhe?

Bitte um Hilfe...

dieKami


----------



## Captain Picard (19 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



JeanneKami schrieb:


> Bitte um Hilfe...



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
Lies dir das Posting genau durch, dann wirst du verstehen, warum es keine
 Einzelfallberatung geben kann und vor allem *darf ! *

cp


----------



## JeanneKami (19 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

ich hab hier vielleicht noch ein paar interessante Tatsachen zur Rechtsanwaltsrechnung:

1. Die Telefonnummer der Kanzlei B... im Internet ist eine andere, als die Telefonummer auf der Rechnung.
2. Die Unterschrift in der Rechnung der Kanzlei wurde gedruckt... Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht zulässig.
3. Die Telefonnumer der Kanzlei aus dem Internet wurde bei "das Örtliche" gefunden, die andere, aus dem Brief, nicht!
4. Eine Ratenzahlung kann laut Rechnung nur per Fax durchgezogen werden.  Mh, was macht denn der, der kein Faxgerät hat? 
5. Auf den Überweisungsträger wird direkt Atrabo als Begünstigter angegeben. Üblichweise erfolgt zahlung an den Rechtsanwalt.
6. Zahlungsfrist liegt unter 10 Tage. Überlicherweise 14 tage ab Eingang Zahlungsfrist.


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



JeanneKami schrieb:


> interessante Tatsachen


Na und, dass kann doch alles jeder machen, wie er will - dafür gibt es keine Normen.


----------



## Anja Rogge (21 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo , 
 Ich habe auch eine Rechnung vom Inkasso Pro Invent Billing Center erhalten .
 Allerdings auf dem Namen meiner Tochter  13 Jahre  144,75 Euro . 
 Hatte auch erst ein Schreiben von Wien erhalten  die Aufstellung der  Mahnung war schon merkwürdig Gebühr passte nicht - Hatte denen geschrieben das meine Tochter erst 13 Jahre alt ist - und Sie mir bitte mitteilen solln wo sie , sich angeblich angemeldet hat und mit welcher IP - 
Habe keine Antwort erhalten jetzt das Schreiben vom Kalletal - 
Habe versucht da anzurufen - Nr. ist falsch . 
Ich glaube dann warte ich auch auf ein Schreiben vom Amtsgericht Hagen und lege wiederspruch ein - Sollte  man gegen die nicht ne Betrugsanzeige starten? 
                 Gruß Anja


----------



## Schranzi386 (21 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also eine Betrugsanzeige wäre aus meiner Sicht sicherlich Sinnvoll. In einem Fall hat es jetzt dazu geführt, dass die Statsanwaltschaft gegen mehrere Personen ermittelt.

Wobei wenn Deine Tochter erst 13 ist, dann musst Du als Mutter/ Vater dem angeblichen Vertrag erst zustimmen. Wobei die Firmen dies meist nicht wahr haben wollen und immer weiter drohen. 

Lese einfach die Postings durch und dann wirst Du erfahren was zu machen ist. 

Hat noch jemand eine Mail von B & B bekommen?


----------



## KatzenHai (22 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



JeanneKami schrieb:


> ich hab hier vielleicht noch ein paar interessante *Tatsachen *zur Rechtsanwaltsrechnung:
> 
> 1. Die Telefonnummer der Kanzlei B... im Internet ist eine andere, als die Telefonummer auf der Rechnung.
> 2. Die Unterschrift in der Rechnung der Kanzlei wurde gedruckt... Meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht zulässig.
> ...


Sorry, das sind keine "Tatsachen", sondern weitestgehend wilde Spekulationen. 
1. Auch Anwälte dürfen so viele Telefonnummern besitzen, wie sie wollen. Auch Anwälte haben nämlich Menschenrechte und eine zivilrechtliche Dispositionsfreiheit ...
2. Eine Unterschrift muss den Aussteller erkennen lassen - so lange der "echt" ist, kann seine Unterschrift gedruckt, gemeißelt, gebacken oder gequalmt sein ...
3. siehe Antwort zu 1.
4. Man kann nicht per Fax zahlen. Weder in Raten noch in einer Summe. Was also willst du als "tatsache" hier anprangern?
5. Es ist Quatsch, dass "üblicherweise" an den RA zu zahlen wäre. Schon man was von "Hebegebühr" gehört? Warum also sollte dies (welches auch noch ne zusätzliche Vollmacht usw. ausmacht) "üblich" sein??
6. Geld hat man zu haben. Fristen für Zahlungen müssen also (wie alle anderen Fristen: "angemessen") nur so lange sein, wie zur Zahlung notwendig. Und da reichen 10 Tage ebenso wie 14 ...

Kennst du Dieter Nuhr?


----------



## Butterflyeffect (22 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

ich habe mal ne frage hat jdm noch n screenshot von der seite wie space.sms damals aussah, denn sie haben das ja jetzt geändert, wo vielleicht auch die agb`s bei sind....das wär ganz toll, wenn die mir mal jmd. geben könnte....hab mir einen anwalt genommen hab jetzt die schnautze voll von dem ganzen hin und her....also wie gesagt n screenshot von der seite wäre echt klasse ....


----------



## tetvani85 (22 September 2006)

*scheinbare sms Seiten*

Es haben bestimmt viele Probleme mit scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten gehabt. Ich habe letztens auch Probleme mit 88sms.ch (das kennen bestimmt einige).
Sie hatten mir ungefähr 3 Wochen nach der Anmeldung folgendes Email geschickt.



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx yyyyy,
> 
> am 2006-08-27 haben Sie sich (mit der IP xxxxxx) für den Service
> von 88sms.ch entschieden. Dadurch erhalten Sie die Möglichkeit 88 SMS
> ...



Darauf habe ich ein richtigen Panik gekriegt und dann viel rescherschiert, auch in diesem Forum habe ich viel gelesen und mich klug gemacht. Danach habe ich ihnen folgenden Nachricht geschickt:



> sehr geehrte damen und herren,
> hiermit möchte ich mich von ihrer 88sms abo sofort kündigen und widerspreche gegen die von ihnen gezeigten Kosten nach folgenden Paragraphen von BGB:
> §307 Abs. 1 und §309  8b) ee). Außerdem wurde ich vorher nicht ausdrücklich auf mein widerrufsrecht hingewiesen, wodurch ich diesen widerruf jetzt stellen kann.
> Ich betone ausdrücklich, dass eine Zahlung von meiner Seits auf keinen Fall stattfinden wird.
> ...



Einpaar Tage später bekomme ich überraschender Weise die Antwort, dass meine Kündigung bestätigt wurde.



> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Kündigung erhalten. Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihnen die
> Beendigung Ihrer Teilnahme an unserem Programm 88sms.ch zum
> ...



Also das heißt, dass sie gegen mich nichts tun konnten, weil sie wussten und ich ihnen klar und deutlich nochmal erwähnt habe, dass ich nichts zahlen muss, weil das Gesetz mich in diesem Fall schützt. 
Das macht auf jeden Fall sicher, dass sie Keinen (wie bei meinem Fall) anklagen können, weil sie bei einem Gerichtsverfahren keine Chance haben, weil man unter gesetzlichen Schutz steht.
Deshalb bei solchen Fällen einfach eine Antwort schicken, um sich wenigstens von Spammails oder Briefe zu schützen.


----------



## Wembley (22 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				tetvani85 schrieb:
			
		

> Einpaar Tage später bekomme ich überraschender Weise die Antwort, dass meine Kündigung bestätigt wurde.


Dann wollen wir hoffen, dass "Kündigung" hier "Es gibt keine Ansprüche von Seiten der SMS-Betreiber" bedeutet und nicht, dass der Vertrag bis 2007 oder 2008 läuft.


			
				Butterflyeffect schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mal ne frage hat jdm noch n screenshot von der seite wie space.sms damals aussah, denn sie haben das ja jetzt geändert, wo vielleicht auch die agb`s bei sind....das wär ganz toll, wenn die mir mal jmd. geben könnte....hab mir einen anwalt genommen hab jetzt die schnautze voll von dem ganzen hin und her....also wie gesagt n screenshot von der seite wäre echt klasse ....


Hier gibt es eine Menge Screenshots vom 17. April 06
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=142813#post142813
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=142814#post142814

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## ms008 (22 September 2006)

*esims*

hi
ich habe folgendes problem:
habe mich vor 2 monaten bei esims beworben und (wie viele andere) nicht das kleingedruckte nicht gelesen.
ich habe danach in den folgenden 2 monaten 2 mahnungen bekommen und nun die dritte mahnung bekommen.
ich habe eine falsche adresse angegeben, einen falschen namen, sie haben nur meine handynummer und meine ip.
beim konsumentenschutz habe ich auch angerufen, die sagten, da diese firma in der schweiz ist und ich in ö wohne, dass ich ihnen einen brief schicken sollte,
aber was soll ich dort hineinschreiben???
und falls es etwas hilft, ich bin noch minderjährig
mfg ms008


----------



## LeniK (23 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hi,
hab jetzt ne Mail von B.&Partner bekommen, dass ich bis zum 28.09. zahlen muss, also schon die zweite Zahlungsfrist, die ich von denen bekommen habe. Hat sonst noch jemand diese Mail erhalten und ist bei jemanden vielleicht auch schon diese zweite Frist abgelaufen? Würd gern wissen, was danach noch kommt...die drohen natürlich mal wieder mit ner Klage...letzte Mahnung...bla...bla...


----------



## SEP (23 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



LeniK schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab jetzt ne Mail von B.&Partner bekommen, dass ich bis zum 28.09. zahlen muss, also schon die zweite Zahlungsfrist, die ich von denen bekommen habe. Hat sonst noch jemand diese Mail erhalten und ist bei jemanden vielleicht auch schon diese zweite Frist abgelaufen? Würd gern wissen, was danach noch kommt...die drohen natürlich mal wieder mit ner Klage...letzte Mahnung...bla...bla...


Klare Antwort auf eine klare Frage:
Nein, ich habe jene Mail von B&Partner noch nicht bekommen, und bei mir ist noch keine Frist abgelaufen und danach kommt ... bla ... vielleicht ne Klage ... bla ... bla ... laber ... schwad .............


----------



## ms008 (23 September 2006)

*AW: scheinbare sms Seiten*



tetvani85 schrieb:


> Es haben bestimmt viele Probleme mit scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten gehabt. Ich habe letztens auch Probleme mit 88sms.ch (das kennen bestimmt einige).
> Sie hatten mir ungefähr 3 Wochen nach der Anmeldung folgendes Email geschickt.
> 
> 
> ...


hi
mir ist genau das selbe passiert, esims ist von der selben firma, jedoch habe ich den sms service die ersten 2 tage genautzt, glaubst du sollte ich ihnen die selbe mail chreiben wie du??
sbz
mfg ms008


----------



## Wembley (23 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

@ms008
Da du, wie du selbst schreibst, aus Österreich bist, könnte dieser Link für dich interessant sein:
http://www.ombudsmann.at/ombudsmann...und+Gewinnspielen+(Schmidtlein,+Simsen,+usw.)

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## ms008 (23 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Wembley schrieb:


> @ms008
> Da du, wie du selbst schreibst, aus Österreich bist, könnte dieser Link für dich interessant sein:
> http://www.ombudsmann.at/ombudsmann...und+Gewinnspielen+(Schmidtlein,+Simsen,+usw.)
> 
> ...


dieser seite hilft sehr viel vielen danke, nur verstehe ich nicht was ich machen soll, weil ich einen falschen namen eingegeben habe, soll ich einen brief mit meinem echten namen oder dem falschen senden, das steht nirgendwo
gruß ms008


----------



## Wembley (23 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



ms008 schrieb:


> dieser seite hilft sehr viel vielen danke, nur verstehe ich nicht was ich machen soll, weil ich einen falschen namen eingegeben habe, soll ich einen brief mit meinem echten namen oder dem falschen senden, das steht nirgendwo
> gruß ms008


Du schreibst auch, dass du minderjährig bist. Nun, du weißt, wo die Infos sind und wirst auch noch andere kennen. Da du minderjährig bist, wirst du auf alle Fälle die Eltern miteinbeziehen müssen und trefft dann die Entscheidung, wie immer diese auch ausfällt, gemeinsam. Rat dürfen wir dir in diesem Fall keinen geben (Rechtsberatungsgesetz). Aber wenn du und deine Eltern die Infos kennen, werdet ihr euch auf eine für euch passende Lösung einigen können.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## ms008 (23 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Wembley schrieb:


> Du schreibst auch, dass du minderjährig bist. Nun, du weißt, wo die Infos sind und wirst auch noch andere kennen. Da du minderjährig bist, wirst du auf alle Fälle die Eltern miteinbeziehen müssen und trefft dann die Entscheidung, wie immer diese auch ausfällt, gemeinsam. Rat dürfen wir dir in diesem Fall keinen geben (Rechtsberatungsgesetz). Aber wenn du und deine Eltern die Infos kennen, werdet ihr euch auf eine für euch passende Lösung einigen können.
> 
> Gruß
> Wembley


ok vielen dank


----------



## LeniK (23 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hab gerade wieder so ne Mail von B.&Partner bekommen...die Frist in dieser ist ne ganz andere als in der ersten Mail...doof? Die wissen auch nit, was se wollen...


----------



## Butterflyeffect (24 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

*dankeschön*


----------



## Butterflyeffect (24 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



LeniK schrieb:


> Hab gerade wieder so ne Mail von B.&Partner bekommen...die Frist in dieser ist ne ganz andere als in der ersten Mail...doof? Die wissen auch nit, was se wollen...


Mail von B &P??? da muss ich auch erstma schaun....bisher is mir darüber nix bekannt....bis jetzt noch nix bekommen aber ich schau nach....hast du auch einen anruf von den bekommen?


----------



## knuddelmieze (24 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hallo,
hab grad meine erste e-mail von b&b bekommen.
ist die mail wirklich von der kanzlei oder nicht?
langsam macht mir das ganze angst.


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

...und wenn schon? Hast du dich wissentlich zu einem kostenpflichtigen Dienst angemeldet oder nicht?


----------



## LeniK (25 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Butterflyeffect schrieb:


> Mail von B &P??? da muss ich auch erstma schaun....bisher is mir darüber nix bekannt....bis jetzt noch nix bekommen aber ich schau nach....hast du auch einen anruf von den bekommen?



Nee, hab noch keinen Anruf bekommen. Bis jetzt nur n Brief mit der ersten Zahlungsfrist von B.&Partner und jetzt zwei Mails, beide wiederum mit ner Zahlungsfrist, einmal bis zum 28.09. und einmal bis zum 30.09 von den Partnern...sehr komisch...


----------



## Butterflyeffect (26 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



LeniK schrieb:


> Nee, hab noch keinen Anruf bekommen. Bis jetzt nur n Brief mit der ersten Zahlungsfrist von B.&Partner und jetzt zwei Mails, beide wiederum mit ner Zahlungsfrist, einmal bis zum 28.09. und einmal bis zum 30.09 von den Partnern...sehr komisch...


also ich habe nur einen anruf bekommen...man sollte nicht mit den reden,erstens bringt es nichts und 2tens weiß man was die mit den uassagen machen?Ist schon ein hammer, den die haben auf meinem handy angerufen...also wenn ihr seht nummer mit 0221.....anruf aus köln von b& p.Bis heute habe ich keine Mail bekommen...habe alle Mails aufgehoben und die werden hoffentlich bald gg b & p verwendet...halte euch auf dem laufenden ...keine angst haben........


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Es ist ohnehin eine Unverschämtheit sondersgleichen, wenn man jetzt auch noch mit Anrufen belästigt wird.

Ich würde mich auf keinerlei Diskussionen einlassen und kurzerhand erklären, dass kein telefonischer "Gesprächsbedarf" bestehe und man doch alles in Schriftform mitteilen solle. Lasst euch keine "Würmer aus der Nase ziehen" und beendet das Telefonat höflich, aber bestimmt.......


----------



## KatzenHai (26 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Es ist ohnehin eine Unverschämtheit sondersgleichen, wenn man jetzt auch noch mit Anrufen belästigt wird.


... Hmmm ...

Grundsätzlich ist keine Schriftform für Mahnungen vorgeschrieben. Eine telefonische Mahnung ist daher grundsätzlich nicht ausgeschlossen, wenn auch (zumindest für RAe) selten und unüblich.

Nur zur Vorsorge: Das hat nichts mit Spam- oder Werbeanrufen zu tun, bitte nicht durcheinander werfen!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> ... Hmmm ...
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist keine Schriftform für Mahnungen vorgeschrieben. Eine telefonische Mahnung ist daher grundsätzlich nicht ausgeschlossen, wenn auch (zumindest für RAe) selten und unüblich.
> 
> Nur zur Vorsorge: Das hat nichts mit Spam- oder Werbeanrufen zu tun, bitte nicht durcheinander werfen!



Ist schon klar. Aber niemand ist verpflichtet, derartige Anrufe entgegenzunehmen. Wie leicht wird da etwas telefonisch "zum Besten gegeben", was später gegen einen verwendet werden kann.....


----------



## Captain Picard (26 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Eine telefonische Mahnung ist daher grundsätzlich nicht ausgeschlossen, wenn auch (zumindest für RAe) selten und unüblich.


Wie soll man verifizieren können, ob ein solcher Anruf überhaupt authentisch ist? 
Durch eigenen Rückruf? Sorry, aber das halte ich nicht nür für unüblich sondern noch was ganz anderes...


----------



## KatzenHai (26 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Ist schon klar. Aber niemand ist verpflichtet, derartige Anrufe entgegenzunehmen. Wie leicht wird da etwas telefonisch "zum Besten gegeben", was später gegen einen verwendet werden kann.....


... und anders herum: Wie soll die Kanzlei beweisen, dass die Mahnung erfolgte - und zwar dem richtigen Schuldner gegenüber? Denn: Ab wann ist die Mahnung "komplett", wenn ich nach drei Sätzen der Anwälte auflege?



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wie soll man verifizieren können, ob ein solcher Anruf überhaupt authentisch ist?
> Durch eigenen Rückruf? Sorry, aber das halte ich nicht nür für unüblich sondern noch was ganz anderes...


Deshalb ist es unüblich. Aber weder gesetzlich untersagt noch "was ganz anderes" - nur unüblich bei Anwälten.
Große Inkassofirmen wie z.B. die Creditreform, Bürgel oder manche Innungen sehen das anderes und mahnen tatsächlich so. Manche Kunden stehen da sogar trotz der Beweisprobleme echt drauf ...


----------



## bernie87 (26 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo

Ich gerade vorhin nen Anruf von diesem Rechtsanwalt bekommen und der meinte...dass ich ihm jetzt sofort sagen muss ob ich zahle oder nicht.
Wenn nicht, dass es dann gerichtlich weitergeht.
Ich hab dann geantwortet dass ich des ohne meinen Anwalt net sagen kann.
Was soll ich machen wenn die nochmal anrufen????

bitte um Antwort!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Fühlst Du Dich genötigt? Dann frage einen Anwalt.


----------



## knuddelmieze (26 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

da die handynummer, die ich dort angegeben habe nicht mehr
aktuell ist, bzw. meine karte verschwunden ist, können die mich
ja nicht anrufen.die werden doch nicht bei mir zu hause anrufen,ohne dass ich ihnen meine nummer gegeben habe, oder?
ich habe jetzt einen brief und eine mail von b&p bekommen.
reagiere darauf aber nicht.....


----------



## ich_aus nirgendwo (27 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

oh man ich hab das alles auch schon durchgemacht.....
gerade bin ich am handy überrumpelt worden und ich depp habe auch noch gesagt, dass ich auf keinen fall irgendwas zahlen werde und das das alles betrügerei ist...! :wall: 

was nun, kann das gegen mich verwendet werden, was kommt als nächstes (einladung zur verhandlung, stehen vor der tür) :willnicht:  :bigcry:


----------



## jupp11 (28 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

http://www.sat1.de/lifestyle_magazine/akte/topthemen/investigativ/content/15358/

der Text ist fast so gut lesbar wie die  AGB der Aboabzocker....

(Der Beitrag Akte06  selber  war auch nicht sonderlich hilfreich)


----------



## tuxedo (30 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Nennen wir des doch beim Namen: Die Anrufe der Anwälte dienen zur Einschüchterung, mehr nicht. 

Es mag sein, dass eine Mahnung auch telefnisch erfolgen kann, aber es fehlt dann doch an der Beweisbarkeit, dass die Mahnung wirklich erfolgte. Es sei denn, das Gespräch wird aufgezeichnet. Meines Wissens müsste für eine Bandaufzeichnung aber das Einverständnis des Angerufenen im Voraus eingeholt werden. Der Angerufene steht aber nicht in der Verpflichtung mit dem Anwalt - der auch nur eine Privatperson ist - zu sprechen.

Fragen: Wie sieht es denn mit dem Honorar für die Rechtsanwälte aus, wenn sie telefonisch abmahnen? Welchen Gebührensatz oder welches Honorar kann der Anwalt für diese Mahnform veranschlagen? Wie sieht das mit der Überprüfbarkeit aus? Die Qualität eines Mahnschreibens kann der Auftraggeber ja prüfen und daran sehen, wie sein Anwalt arbeitet. Wie funktioniert das aber bei einem Telefonanruf?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## coolmaus (30 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo,ich bin neu hier,habe eure Berichte über die Seite Lebenserwartung gelesen,ich hab das gleiche Problem mit"Schon mal gelebt.de:crys:


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

du meinst schonmal-gelebt, stimmt's?
http://tages-anzeiger.ch/dyn/digital/internet/661863.html
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=12256


----------



## coolmaus (30 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> du meinst schonmal-gelebt, stimmt's?
> http://tages-anzeiger.ch/dyn/digital/internet/661863.html
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=12256


ja genau,hab schon ne mahnung bekommen


----------



## coolmaus (30 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



coolmaus schrieb:


> ja genau,hab schon ne mahnung bekommen


Hallo
anbei hab ich mal die Mahnung gesetzt,kann jemand mit der Firma was anfangen?


> Von 	  	"Schonmal-gelebt.de Buchhaltung"<Buchhaltung[at]schonmal-gelebt.de> » 		Gesendet  	Fr 29 Sep 2006 16:12:12 CEST
> An
> Diese E-Mail als Spam melden Diese E-Mail als Spam melden »
> .....
> ...


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



coolmaus schrieb:


> Collector Gesellschaft für Inkasso und Forderungsmanagement KG
> 
> ...kann jemand mit der Firma was anfangen?


Aber klar doch, das ist der Kalletaler Pferdehändler, mit einer neuen Sozietät. Die selbe Anschrift findest du auch bei der IDS Wirtschaftsdienste in Herford unter: w*w.ids-herford.de.

Das tolle daran ist die Tasache, dass man anscheinend nur ein oder zwei Mahnläufe hat und es bislang noch niiiiie zu weiteren Schritten gekommen war. Es rechnet sich eben, wenn dadurch nur ein Bruchteil der Betroffenen zahlt - der Rest wird eben ausgebucht!


----------



## coolmaus (30 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aber klar doch, das ist der Kalletaler Pferdehändler, mit einer neuen Sozietät. Die selbe Anschrift findest du auch bei der IDS Wirtschaftsdienste in Herford unter: w*w.ids-herford.de.
> 
> Das tolle daran ist die Tasache, dass man anscheinend nur ein oder zwei Mahnläufe hat und es bislang noch niiiiie zu weiteren Schritten gekommen war. Es rechnet sich eben, wenn dadurch nur ein Bruchteil der Betroffenen zahlt - der Rest wird eben ausgebucht!


werde also gar nich drauf reagieren und nicht bezahlen,oder


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

...immer nur standhaft bleiben und kein "oder"!


----------



## coolmaus (30 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...immer nur standhaft bleiben und kein "oder"!


werd ich,hatte sowieso nicht vor zu zahlen,nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Danke


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 September 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aber klar doch, das ist der Kalletaler Pferdehändler, mit einer neuen Sozietät. Die selbe Anschrift findest du auch bei der IDS Wirtschaftsdienste in Herford unter: w*w.ids-herford.de.



Wer kennt ihn nicht? Schließlich ist er  TV-bekannt!


----------



## Probenkiller (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



coolmaus schrieb:


> werd ich,hatte sowieso nicht vor zu zahlen,nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Danke



Also durch falsche oder irrtümliche Angaben ist mangels zweier übereinstimmender Willenserklärungen kein Rechtskräftiger Vertrag zustande gekommen.
Haltet doch einfach die Füße still, reagieren sollt Ihr nicht!!!
AUSSER!!!= Wenn ein gerichtlicher  Mahnbescheid kommt.
Dann Widerspruch einlegen - ohne Begründung!
Wenn man diesem Mahnbescheid widersprich (Frist beachten!), dann müsste die Gegenseite klagen und die Forderung begründen!!!
Ist bisher allerdings LEIDER LEIDER LEIDER noch nie vorgekommen, mehrere Leute, ja sogar die Strafverfolgungsbehörden würden zu gerne diese Inkassounternehmen belangen.
Wenn so eine Klage mit „Begründung“ eingereicht würde, dann kann man dem Inkassounternehmer bandenmäßigen vorsätzlichen Betrug vorwerfen!
Der jeweilige Inkassounternehmer, kann dann nicht mehr behaupten: „den Versuch unternommen zu haben, nicht erfolgte Zahlungen, unwissend und leichtfertig für einen ausländischen Kunden einzutreiben“!
PS: Manche der Abzocker mengen hier mit dummen Kommentaren mit, wer hier empfiehlt: „Du sollst Zahlen…“ ist doch sehr verdächtigt, oder, es könnte auch ein Intelligenzdefizit vorliegen! *lol*


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Probenkiller schrieb:


> PS: Manche der Abzocker mengen hier mit dummen Kommentaren mit, wer hier empfiehlt: „Du sollst Zahlen…“


nenne mir ein Postings bei dem eine  solche Aufforderung steht/stehengeblieben ist.  Mag sein, dass in anderen Foren die  Mods weniger kritisch/aufmerksam sind. Das ist deren Problem


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Probenkiller schrieb:


> PS: Manche der Abzocker mengen hier mit dummen Kommentaren mit, wer hier empfiehlt: „Du sollst Zahlen…“ ist doch sehr verdächtigt, oder, es könnte auch ein Intelligenzdefizit vorliegen! *lol*



Das war hier nach meinen Beobachtungen noch nie der Fall.


----------



## Probenkiller (1 Oktober 2006)

*Frage: ist das eine offizielle Berufsbezeichnung???*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Das war hier nach meinen Beobachtungen noch nie der Fall.


Sonst bin ich ja ein schlaues Kerlchen, kenne mich mit Rechtswissenschaft auch ein wenig aus! Was ein Assessor ist, ist auch noch irgendwie klar. Aber was ist ein Assessor der Rechtswissenschaften? 
Für mich ergibt das: eine Anwartschaft als Gehilfe im Amt für eine Wissenschaft (die Rechtswissenschaften). 
Soll der Titel heißen, hier wird ein offizielles Amt ausgeübt, das den Rechtswissenschaften auf die Sprünge hilft *lol*
Kennt jemand hier die DIS Deutsche Inkassostelle GmbH???


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Die Frage  nicht beantwortet, dafür eine Gegenfrage, die man sich mit der Forensuche selber beantworten kann


> Aber was ist ein Assessor der Rechtswissenschaften?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161678#post161678

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161729#post161729
und die darauf folgenden 7 Postings


----------



## Probenkiller (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Frage  nicht beantwortet, dafür eine Gegenfrage, die man sich mit der Forensuche selber beantworten kann
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161678#post161678
> 
> ...


OK da wird immer mal wider gelöscht aber das "die Abzocker" hier mitlesen und auch wichtige Infos gewinnen wirst Du nicht bestreiten! Oder?
Ich darf leider nix zu sagen, aber ich Interessiere und beschäftige mich Berufsgemäß für einen der Proben- Abbo-Abzocker!


----------



## technofreak (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Probenkiller schrieb:


> OK da wird immer mal wider gelöscht


Gelöscht wird alles, was gegen die NUB verstößt.


Probenkiller schrieb:


> aber das "die Abzocker" hier mitlesen


 Das  ist eine  Binsenweisheit


Probenkiller schrieb:


> und auch wichtige Infos gewinnen


welche?


----------



## Anja Rogge (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo , 
Habe gestern mit der Post - Wieder ein Schreiben erhalten .:
Übernahme Der Inkassotätigkeit - Jetzt ist es ein Büro in Herford Das Inkasso Unternehmen sagt mir von Namen nicht´s 
 I.D.S. Inkassomanagment 

Würdet Ihr eine Betrugsanzeige machen ? 
Bei mir wird meine 13 Jährige Tochter angeschrieben . 

        Liebe Grüße Anja


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Anja Rogge schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr eine Betrugsanzeige machen ?


Ich jedenfalls nicht. Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden zu prüfen, ob eine zivile Forderung Bestand hat oder nicht. Eine Anzeige befreit (in diesem Fall) deine Tochter ohnehin nicht von der Forderung. Da sie aber erst 13 ist, ist sie vom Grundsatz her bereits entlastet. Nur muss das jmd. dem Forderungssteller erst mitteilen, da (wahrscheinlich) eine Anmeldung mit falschem Geburtsdatum vorliegt, so dass der davon ausgehen muss, dass die 13jährige älter ist. Wer den Irrtum erzeugt hat, wäre zivil zu klären, nicht von Polizei oder Staatsanwalt.



Anja Rogge schrieb:


> Bei mir wird meine 13 Jährige Tochter angeschrieben


In sehr vielen Fällen haben sich eben gerade die (wie hier) 13jährigen mit ihren echten Daten angemeldet und nur beim Geburtsdatum "geschummelt", da eine Anmeldung in dem Dropdownfeld erst ab dem Geburtsjahr 1987 möglich ist. Gern genommen, die Grundlagen zur Bindung an Online-Abos von rolf76 > HIER <, dort steht auch was zu Verträgen mit Minderjährigen.

Was die zumeist Unsinnigkeit von Strafanzeigen in solchen Fällen betrifft, so kann ich dieses Beispiel > HIER < nochmal empfehlen.


----------



## Probenkiller (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich werde hier mal reinstellen wie mein Anwalt das angegangen ist (Stichwort Beweispflicht kosten für die Probenabzocker):
:-p
ZITAT:
Die Haftung des Anschlussinhabers, der selbst keine Urheberrechtsverletzung begangen hat, kann nach deutschem Recht nur nach den Grundsätzen der Störerhaftung erfolgen. Störer ist, wer willentlich und adäquat kausal zu einer Verletzungshandlung beiträgt (§ 97 Abs. 1 S. 1 UrhG; v. Gamm Urheberrechtsgesetz, § 97 Rn. 20).
Die Störerhaftung ist zwar verschuldensunabhängig, es ist jedoch insoweit ein willentlicher Tatbeitrag erforderlich. Soweit also der Inhaber eines Internetanschlusses nicht weiß und auch nicht wissen muss, welche Daten über seine Leitungen versendet und empfangen werden, haftet er auch nicht für hieraus sich ergebende Verletzungen.

Die urheberrechtliche Störerhaftung von Personen, die nicht selbst die rechtswidrige Nutzungshandlung vorgenommen haben, setzt außerdem - wie die wettbewerbsrechtliche Störerhaftung Dritter - die Verletzung von Prüfungspflichten voraus. Diese Prüfungspflicht bezieht sich jedoch nach dem BGH (Urteil vom 15.10.1998, Az. I ZR 120796) nur auf grobe und unschwer zu erkennende Verstöße.

Für den Fall der wiederrechtlichen W-Lahn-Netzwerk Nutzung muss der Anschlussinhaber erst einmal Kenntnis von der genauen Rechtslage haben, die vereinzelt immer noch sehr umstritten ist.

Des weiteren muss es ihm möglich sein, einen Verstoß auch zu erkennen. Gerade dies dürfte jedoch für einen durchschnittlich begabten User mit durchschnittlichen Kenntnissen von Computern und der verschiedenen Software nahezu unmöglich sein.
Neben dem Fall, das ein Elternteil kaum seine Kinder und deren Computergewohnheiten überprüfen kann, kann auch sonst kaum ein Anschlussinhaber überprüfen, welche Programme andere Nutzer (bspw. in einer Wohngemeinschaft) auf ihren Computern betreiben. 

Letztlich muss der Anschlussinhaber auch überhaupt die Möglichkeit zur Verhinderung einer urheberrechtsverletzenden Handlung gehabt haben. D.h. er muss überhaupt die Möglichkeit besitzen solche Handlungen zu verhindern.

Ein durchschnittlicher Nutzer dürfte regelmäßig schon mit der Einrichtung eines Netzwerkes überfordert sein, geschweige denn, dass er überhaupt nur ansatzweise wüsste, wie ein solches Netzwerk zu überwachen sei. Dies sind Kenntnisse die nur wenige Experten besitzen und wie sie kaum bei einem normalen Anwender vorausgesetzt werden können.

Hinzu tritt auch noch die Möglichkeit, dass bei den mittlerweile sehr verbreiteten W-Lahn-Netzwerken eine sichere und hundertprozentige Zugangskontrolle gar nicht möglich bzw. von normalen Anwendern gar nicht herstellbar ist.
Ein W-Lahn-Netzwerk bietet immer noch eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten sich unberechtigt einzuloggen und das Netzwerk als Zugang zum Internet zu benutzen.
Von einem etwaigen Einbruch eines Dritten erfahren die jeweiligen Besitzer dieser Netzwerke in den meisten Fällen nicht einmal etwas.
Demnach ist hier immer die Möglichkeit eines Missbrauchs gegeben. Aufgrund dieser technischen Gegebenheiten kann demnach der Besitzer eines solchen W-Lan-Netzwerkes auch nicht per se für den hierüber abgewickelten Datenverkehr verantwortlich gemacht werden. Die Haftung des Anschlussinhabers scheitert demnach schon an der Möglichkeit einer Überprüfung.


----------



## Probenkiller (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Probenkiller schrieb:


> Ich werde hier mal reinstellen wie mein Anwalt das angegangen ist (Stichwort Beweispflicht kosten für die Probenabzocker):
> :-p


Ich machte mir, um zu helfen, die anstrengende mühsame Arbeit den Anwaltsbrief zu zitieren (abzutippen).
Ich habe meine Anwaltskosten und eine kleine Aufwandspauschale längst außergerichtlich bekommen!!!
Es ist doch unglaublich, das es hier Teilnehmer gibt, die Feige eine private Nachricht senden, und dann Feindseligkeiten anstreben.
Bei genauerem lesen kann man erkennen, daß es sich um Benutzen, meines W-Lahn-Modems durch dritte handelte!


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



OT][quote=Probenkiller schrieb:


> Es ist doch unglaublich, das es hier Teilnehmer gibt, die Feige eine private Nachricht senden, und dann Feindseligkeiten anstreben.


[/QUOTE]Was ist daran unglaublich, wenn einer (z. B. ich) eine Frage per PN stellt, die nicht von Interesse für die Allgemeinheit sein dürfte? Von Feindseligkeit - bei mir zumindest - keine Spur.


----------



## LeniK (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Na super, jetzt hab ich den ersten Anruf von B.&Partner bekommen. Mir ist erst nichts besseres eingefallen als zu sagen, dass ich nur die schwester bin und er es später mal versuchen soll und hab aufgelegt. Hab ihr vielleicht n Tipp, was man denen sagen kann? Am besten doch sowas, dass man keine Aussage ohne eine Anwalt macht, oder?


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Es zwingt dich niemand mit jmd. am Telefon zu reden, schon gar nicht wenn du keinen Gesprächsbedarf hast. Wenn jmd. ernsthaft was will, wird er sich schon schriftlich melden.


----------



## knuddelmieze (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

rufen die euch auf handy an, unter der nummer,die ihr bei der anmeldung angegeben habt ?
nur mal so aus reiner neugier,weil meine nummer nicht mehr existiert  =)


----------



## mäkihyppyfani (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



knuddelmieze schrieb:


> rufen die euch auf handy an, unter der nummer,die ihr bei der anmeldung angegeben habt ?
> nur mal so aus reiner neugier,weil meine nummer nicht mehr existiert  =)


Yep, die rufen auf Handy an


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



knuddelmieze schrieb:


> rufen die euch auf handy an, unter der nummer,die ihr bei der anmeldung angegeben habt ?


Mit Verlaub, eine ziemlich naive Frage. Wo sonst soll angerufen werden, wenn nicht auf der Nummer, die bei der Anmeldung hinterlassen wurde?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2006)

*Free SMS Falle*

Hallo, 

Schön das ich diesen Forum gefunden habe. Nun zu meinem Problem. Früher gabes im Inet Seiten wo man eine Gratis-SMS versenen konnte. Da ich keinen Link mehr ahtte habe ich gegoogelt. Ich kam auf der Seite w.ww.smsfree100.de an. Die Seite wirkte auf mich als ob es wirklich gratis ist. Gleich auf der Startseite konnte man seinen Text eingeben. komisch fand ich nur das die meine Adresse haben wollten. Ich gab einfach eine falsche Adresse und eine falsche emailadresse an. Dann sollte ich noch meine Handynummer eingeben. Die machte ich und bekam ein Bestätigungcode zugeschickt. Ich gab den Code ein drücke auf oki. Dann kam aber eine Nachfrage. Ich sollte die Teilnahmebedingungen aktzeptieren. Nun mein Fehler ich machte es. Nachedem die SMS versendet wurde schaute ich mir die Bedigungen an. Ich habe nun einen Jahresvertrag zu rund 9Euro im Monat abgeschlossen. nun war ich ab zweifeln. Was machst du jetzt? Schaute ins impressum und sah nur eine Postfachadresse in England. So dachte ich mit, wenn die deine Adresse nicht haben dann werden die dich nie finden. Ich will ja auch diesen Service nicht. Dachtemir wenn du jetzt in Widerspruch gehst mußt du ja deine ichtige Adresse angeben und so haben die dann meine Daten. Um es abzukürzren. DIe haben meine Handynummer und ständig bekomme ich Droh-SMS. Zum Glück endet jetzt mein Handyvertrag...
Was würdet ihr denn machen? Wie sieht das rechtmäßig aus? Hat schon irgend jemandmit so etwas Erfahrungen gemacht? [............]!!!


Mfg 

Dirk


----------



## Wembley (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

@Dirk

Diese Geschichten mit den sogenannten "Free-SMS-Seiten", die dann doch nicht "free" sind, beschäftigen diverse Foren (und natürlich auch dieses) schon seit Jahresanfang. 
Zu den Grundlagen, worum es hier überhaupt geht und wie dies alles rechtlich zu beurteilen ist, lies dir das hier durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

Schau dir auch diesen Artikel an (blaue Schrift anklicken)
Hier handelt es sich zwar um smsfree24.de, aber diese hat Ähnlichkeiten mit der smsfree100.de. Laut Impressum zeichnet die selbe Firma dafür verantwortlich wie bei smsfree100.de. Nur im Whois-Eintrag findet man eine andere Limited, allerdings die selbe Person. 

BTW: Wenn du hier antworten willst, wirst du dich anmelden müssen. Postings, die in "Allgemeines" gehören, aber von nicht registrierten Usern  woanders geschrieben werden, werden von den Mods normalerweise kommentarlos gelöscht. Du kannst von Glück reden, dass sie dies bei dir nicht gemacht haben.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Da gerade von smsfree24.de die Rede ist, zwei interessante Links dazu:
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/10/16/kein-anschluss-bei-smsfree24de-egal/
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.d...sse-von-smsfree24de-nicht-erreichbar-was-nun/

Es geht um die Seite allgemein und um den Umstand, dass die Mailadresse offenbar oft nicht erreichbar ist.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Schranzi386 (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Nun ist in anderen Foren schon seit ca. Mitte September die Rede davon, dass smscore gerichtliche Mahnbescheide erwirkt. Kann dazu jemand genaueres sagen? Wäre sicherlich interessant zu lesen wie das ganze ausgeht. Gab wohl zum Schluß nicht mehr genug Geld für die Herrschaften. Naja vielleicht versuchen dies auch nur an einigen Personen und denken dann über die weitere vorgehensweise nach.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Schranzi386 schrieb:


> Nun ist in anderen Foren schon seit ca. Mitte September die Rede davon, dass smscore gerichtliche Mahnbescheide erwirkt. Kann dazu jemand genaueres sagen?



Es gab tatsächlich einen Fall: Einem User ging am 11.09.2006 ein Mahnbescheid des Amtsgerichtes Grimma i.S. smscore zu.

Der User hat sofort widersprochen und seither nichts mehr gehört. Er wird sich umgehend melden, wenns was neues dazu gibt.


----------



## silvi (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: scheinbare sms Seiten*



tetvani85 schrieb:


> Es haben bestimmt viele Probleme mit scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten gehabt. Ich habe letztens auch Probleme mit 88sms.ch (das kennen bestimmt einige).
> Sie hatten mir ungefähr 3 Wochen nach der Anmeldung folgendes Email geschickt.
> Darauf habe ich ein richtigen Panik gekriegt und dann viel rescherschiert, auch in diesem Forum habe ich viel gelesen und mich klug gemacht. Danach habe ich ihnen folgenden Nachricht geschickt:
> Einpaar Tage später bekomme ich überraschender Weise die Antwort, dass meine Kündigung bestätigt wurde.
> ...


Haben das gleiche Problem. das widerrufsrecht ist aber auf der startseite angegeben. Hast du trotzdem kündigen können. Mein Sohn hat sich angemeldet ist aber noch schüler. trotzdem bleiben sie unnachgiebig. Glaubst du das wir da chancen haben. Danke silvi


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2006)

*AW: scheinbare sms Seiten*



silvi schrieb:


> das widerrufsrecht ist aber auf der startseite angegeben.


Das reicht aber nicht. Die Widerrufsbekehrung muss zur dauerhaften Speicherung z. B. nochmal per E-Mail an den Kunden übertragen worden sein.



silvi schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat sich angemeldet ist aber noch schüler. trotzdem bleiben sie unnachgiebig.


Wenn er bei Vertragsschluss U18 war, hättest du oder dein Mann dem Vertrag zustimmen müssen. Verwehren die Eltern die Zustimmung, gibt es auch keinen Vertrag. Lies mal > HIER <, vorallem den Absatz zu: "..._können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?_"


----------



## silvi (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Er ist aber leider schon 18. Hat aber kein Einkommen da er Schüler ist. Habe ich trotzdem eine Chance.
Danke silvi


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



silvi schrieb:


> Er ist aber leider schon 18. Hat aber kein Einkommen da er Schüler ist. Habe ich trotzdem eine Chance.


...wieso du? Das ist jetzt die Sache deines Sohnes, der ist nun volljährig. Was da einer verdient oder welchen Beruf er hat, spielt keine Rolle - wenn dein Sohn morgens beim Bäcker Semmeln kauft, ist das ja auch egal.


----------



## joonasch (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo zusammen,

mein mindejähriger Bruder hat auf w*w.lebenserwartung.de einen "Lebenserwartungs-Test" abgeschlossen.
Bei der Anmeldung gab er eine falsche Wohnadresse sowie Geburtstdatum ein. Nur seine Email-Adresse war richtig.
Gestern kam per Mail die Mahnung von der Betreiberfirma mit einer Zahlungaufforderung in Höhe von 33,- Eur.

Da minderjährige keine Veträge abschließen dürfen, schrieb ich gesten einen Widerspruch an die Firma, auf welchen ich heute folgende Antwort bekam:


-----------------------

wir haben Ihre Beanstandung erhalten und erwidern hierauf wie folgt:

Zunächst einmal bestreiten wir, dass der Teilnehmer tatsächlich minderjährig
ist. Auf unserer Seite ist eine Anmmeldung unter 18 nicht möglich (siehe Jahre bei Anmeldeformular).
Sollte der Teilnehmer dennoch minderjährig sein, liegt hier ein
Eingehungsbetrug vor, da bewusst falsche Daten verwendet wurden.
Wir verweisen auf § 269, StGB - Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten.

Wer zur Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr beweiserhebliche Daten so speichert oder verändert, daß bei ihrer Wahrnehmung eine unechte oder verfälschte Urkunde vorliegen würde,oder derart gespeicherte oder veränderte Daten gebraucht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

In der Überlassung des mit dem Internet verbundenen Computers an einen
Minderjährigen wird eine konkludente Zustimmung der Erziehungsberechtigten für dessen rechtsgeschäftliches Tun gesehen.
Aus einer verobjektivierten Sichtweise wird der Anschein gesetzt,
dass seine Willenserklärungen Gültigkeit haben sollen.

Sollte es so sein, dass Ihr minderjähriges Kind sich ohne Ihr Wissen Zugang
zum Internet verschafft hat, so ist darin eine Auffsichtspflichtverletzung zu erkennen. 
Damit bleibt die Forderung als Schadensersatzanspruch gegen Sie aufrecht.

Zudem verweisen wir auf §110, BGB !

Unter diesen Umständen können wir Ihre Einwendung nicht nachvollziehen.
Wir fordern Sie daher auf die Rechnung fristgerecht zu bezahlen, um weitere
Kosten zu vermeiden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Ihr Lebenserwartung.de - Support Team


------------------------------- 

was nun :roll: ??


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Oktober 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Lesen, lesen und nochmals hier lesen.
Du kannst hier keine konkrete Antwort auf eine konkrete Frage erwarten, weil dies unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre. Ich bin mir sicher, dass darauf nur einige warten, um diesem Forum den Todesstoß zu versetzen.
Deshalb findest Du hier nur abstrakte Hinweise allgemeiner Art und konkrete Bericht über eigene Erfahrungen.
Also: Lesen, lesen und nochmals hier lesen. 
Das Wochenende soll ja regnerisch und kühl werden.


----------



## dvill (3 November 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



> Werden die Gesetze komplett eingehalten ist die Conversion zu gering.


Man kennt sich aus und handelt mit Vorsatz.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

"Im übertrieben Sinne könnte man ein Abo als "pädagogisch wertvoll" bezeichnen!"
http://www.affiliate.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=80926#80926
*kopfschüttel*
Man sollte das ganze Zitat für die nachwelt festhalten...


> Die Abobetreiber können diese Gesetze nicht ignorieren - aber auch nicht komplett einhalten. Werden die Gesetze komplett eingehalten ist die Conversion zu gering. Werden die Gesetze nicht eingehalten ist nach 8 Wochen Feierabend (Abmahnungen etc.).
> 
> Es gibt daher 2 Varianten:
> 
> ...


Diese Ansichten werden vertreten vom Verantwortlichen mehrerer "Programme", die wir hier kennen lernen durften. Sie zeigen das Problem: das ganze Gelabere der Vertreter der Gesetzgebung von wegen "zu strenge Regulierung behindert innovative Ideen" *blubberblubber* wird hier öffentlich ad absurdum geführt. Bestehende Gesetze aufzuweichen wird hier öffentlich als Strategie diskutiert. Da hilft kein Argumentieren und Entgegenkommen. Unsere Politiker sollten mal mit so was konfrontiert werden.


----------



## coolmaus (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Habe heute einen Anruf bekommen ,vom IDS Inkassounternehmen,wegen der Forderung von "schon mal gelebt.de".Haben mir auf den AB gesprochen,da ich nicht da war mit bitte um Rückruf.Wie soll ich mich verhalten?Hab auch wieder eine Mahnung bekommen,nur diesmal über 101,44 € ,wobei die IDS über 40€ verlangt.:cry: :cry:


----------



## LeniK (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Habe heute ne E-Mail bekommen von dem Inkassounternehmen, dass ich jetzt endlich zahlen soll...bla...bla...aber die meinten ich hätte mich am bla..um 00:00:00Uhr bei smscase angemeldet. Das stimmt nur leider nicht. Nicht nur die Uhrzeit ist falsch, sondern ich war auch nicht auf der Internetseite, sondern bei spacesms. Habt ihr auch schon mal so ne E-Mail bekommen von so einem Unternehmen wegen der Sache? Ich werd das jetzt weiter ignorieren, würd nur gern wissen, ob schon jemand mehr Erfahrung damit hat...


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



coolmaus schrieb:


> .Wie soll ich mich verhalten?


Konkrete Antworten darauf  sind verboten, da sie als unerlaubte Rechtberatung gelten.
Du willst doch sicher nicht, dass die Forenbetreiber  für deine  anonyme Beratung 
abmahnwütigen Anwälten hunderte wenn nicht tausende € abdrücken dürfen? 
lie dir das durch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935


----------



## coolmaus (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

hatte ich nich vor ,wollte lediglich wissen,ob ich zurück rufen soll oder nicht.


----------



## truelife (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

_Rechtsberatung gelöscht/admin_

Bis jetzt hat keine dieser Firmen versucht, per gerichtlicher Mahnung das Geld einzufordern. Warum? Weil sich dann die wahren "Inhaber" offenbaren müssten. Und wahrscheinlich würde das "Geschäftsmodell" vom Staatsanwalt dann auch kritisch untersucht werden.


----------



## Mandarinchen (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



LeniK schrieb:


> Habe heute ne E-Mail bekommen von dem Inkassounternehmen, dass ich jetzt endlich zahlen soll...bla...bla...aber die meinten ich hätte mich am bla..um 00:00:00Uhr bei smscase angemeldet. Das stimmt nur leider nicht. Nicht nur die Uhrzeit ist falsch, sondern ich war auch nicht auf der Internetseite, sondern bei spacesms. Habt ihr auch schon mal so ne E-Mail bekommen von so einem Unternehmen wegen der Sache? Ich werd das jetzt weiter ignorieren, würd nur gern wissen, ob schon jemand mehr Erfahrung damit hat...



ach ich au... und ich hab mich au nicht bei smscase angemeldet und au nicht an dem tag .... *lol* was für ne [....] echt.... au wenn ich zugeben muss, dass  ich scho ziemlich angst bekommen hab.... aber des isch n anderes inkassobüro oder?
_
Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## coolmaus (13 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

wollte vor einer neuen seite warnen,
Tune Club-wirb mit gratis sms und downloads,doch gibt mann seine handy nr.an,entpuppt sich das ganze als premium und flatrate,:unzufrieden:


----------



## Ducky (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich habe jetzt auch wieder schreiben bekommen per e-mail, aber diesesmal von der proinkasso GmbH, jetzt schon das zweite inkasso zuvor braun inkasso soll ich es jetzt wieder aussitzen oder was soll ich machen.

Wenn es vor gericht geht, steht ihr mir dann alle bei wenn ich es hier reinposte?????

Oder kann mir jetzt jemand einen Tipp geben????ß:wall:


----------



## Wembley (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Ducky schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt auch wieder schreiben bekommen per e-mail, aber diesesmal von der proinkasso GmbH, jetzt schon das zweite inkasso zuvor braun inkasso soll ich es jetzt wieder aussitzen oder was soll ich machen.


Es ist ja schon bezeichnend, dass dies von einem Inkassobüro zum anderen weitergereicht wird, anstatt dass man gleich vor Gericht geht. Letzteres würde, wenn nach einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid vom Kunden widersprochen würde  und vor Gericht dieser Vertragsabschluss für gültig erkärt werden würde, für den Anbieter bedeuten, sicher zu seinem Geld zu kommen. Aber wie gesagt: Vor Gericht würde sein Geschäftsmodell aber auch durchleuchtet werden und da will man, so wie es derzeit aussieht, nicht hin. Na warum wohl?


			
				Ducky schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es vor gericht geht, steht ihr mir dann alle bei wenn ich es hier reinposte?????


Wenn es soweit kommen sollte, würden sich sehr viele Leute dafür interessieren.  Nur wir warten und warten und warten immer noch auf so ein Gerichtsverfahren.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## coolmaus (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Ich werde jetzt mittlerweile durch Anrufe von IDS belästigt,von einer Fr.[.......],
kennt jemand von euch diese Dame:unzufrieden:
_
Namen dürfen hier aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht gepostet werden. MOD/BR_


----------



## Liakos (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo leute, bin auf den [...] auch reingefallen.
eine sms verschickt und es kam eine rechnung...angeblich schon die *2*.mahnung...
was ist das denn.
war bei meinem rechtsanwalt...er hat mit denen komunizieren wollen.
die haben aber nichts gemacht.
keine antwort...nichts.
nur nach einigen tagen war in MEINEM Briefkasten eine rechnung von 168 Euro.
Ich glaub ich bekomme eine Krise.
Es wurde eine Anmeldung durchgenommen mit folgender I.P....
Ich soll diese rechnung abgleichen steht dadrin...

wa´s macht man da noch???
zahlen und seine ruhe haben?:unzufrieden: 
Ich glaub mal nicht...168 euro für eine sms...
diese rechnung ist von einer inkassofirma leute und die drohen mit kleingedruckten buchstaben vollstreckung,gerichtsvollzieher,pfändung der bezüge:Arb.losengeld,Rente und und und...
was tut man leute?

_[Fäkalausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Liakos (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

achso ja, hab vergessen die adresse anzugeben von der ich geschrieben habe:

free-sms.de

ja, das ist die...

_Kommerzielle URL deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Was diese Abos betrifft, gibt es diese hervorragende Informationsquellen:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/abo-fallen-gratis-angebote.php
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/07/21/vorgehen-bei-ungewollten-internet-abo-vertragen/

Weiters sei dir angeraten, dich durch diesen und anderen Threads im "Allgemeines" zu lesen. Man findet viele Ähnlichkeiten.

Allerdings eine Frage noch: Welche Seite war es nun wirklich bzw. welche steht auf der Rechnung des Anbieters? Diejenige, die du angegeben hast, ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Möglicherweise hast du dort auf Google-Anzeigen geklickt, die zu Seiten führen, die nicht in Zusammenhang mit der Seite stehen, die du angegeben hast.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Liakos (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Wembley schrieb:


> Was diese Abos betrifft, gibt es diese hervorragende Informationsquellen:
> 
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/abo-fallen-gratis-angebote.php
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
> ...




Naja, dies ist die seite:
w*w.smscase.de/

Nicht die vorher angegebene!!!

Schauen sie sich mal an.
mit den 100 SMS...Genau die war das!"!!!!!!!


----------



## ricki (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Guten Tag,

meine Tochter (15 Jahre) soll angeblich im Februar diesen Jahres eine Abo bei s.... abgeschlossen haben, das ist aber unmöglich weil alle Mails über meinen Account laufen und ich bestimmt die angebliche Auftragsbestätigung mit Widerrufsbelehrung gesehen hätte. Im Juli kam dann die Rechnung und ratz- fatz 2 Mahnungen mit Inkassoandrohung usw. 
Ich hab geschrieben das sie es nicht war und sie nicht voll geschäftsfähig ist usw., bekam dann keine Antwort mehr und gestern die Mail vom Inkassoinstitut. Hab ich wieder geschrieben ........... und nun kam eben die Aufforderung ich sollte Altersnachweis senden. Da die ganze Sache ja nun schon monatelang ruhig gelegen hat und ich aus den hier niedergeschriebenen Artikel ersehen kann dass die ganze Angelegenheit ziemlich dubios ist stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich wirklich den Altersnachweis erbringen soll, denn ich meine vor Monaten mal irgendwo (wenn ich nur wüßte wo) gelesen zu haben " man sollte keine Ausweispapiere oder sonstige Nachweise" schicken, faxen oder mailen. Kann mir hier evtl. einer weiterhelfen.

Danke im voraus, lieben Gruß an alle :roll:


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



ricki schrieb:


> Kann mir hier evtl. einer weiterhelfen.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/2006/12/20/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/


----------



## it-franky (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



ricki schrieb:


> ...stelle ich mir die Frage ob ich wirklich den Altersnachweis erbringen soll...


Ich denke, dazu passt das ganz gut.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=141681&highlight=minderj%E4hrig+ausweis#post141681

cu - Franky


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

...aber es kürzt bekanntlich das leidige Warten auf weitere Reaktionen doch ungemein ab. Dies gilt mEn aber nur bei diesem Anbieter.


----------



## ricki (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Danke an ALLE welche so zügig meine Fragen beantwortet haben!!!

Ich hab dem Inkassoinstitut mitgeteilt das sie gerne den Altersnachweis per Gerichtsbeschluß anfordern können. Mal gucken was nun passiert.

Ist doch alles nicht normal was die da so versuchen.


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hier hält der Ombudsmann für Österreich Musterschreiben bereit.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				Salzkammergut Internet Zeitung schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses und andere [ _Bezeichnung im Artikel nachzulesen_ ] Internet-Unternehmen
> agieren offenbar nach dem Motto: Man probiert´s halt....


Fischen mit Dynamit halt...


----------



## Butterflyeffect (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo an alle die mit SPACESMS.CH zu tun haben, ich wollte mal hören ob es da neuigkeiten gibt?Ich habe einen Anwalt eingeschaltet u seit dem nie wieder was gehört, gut das ist jetzt vielleicht 2 Monate oder ein wenig länger her.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Auch bei simsen.de scheint sich die "Mahnorgie"  wieder fortzusetzen.


----------



## ricki (20 Januar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Auch bei simsen.de scheint sich die "Mahnorgie"  wieder fortzusetzen.



Hallo an Alle,
ja auch von sms-case geht es weiter. Das selbe Inkassoinstutut reagiert nicht auf meine Mitteilung, sondern schickt wieder Mahnung und Androhung und erbittet wieder Altersnachweis.

Mal schauen wie das nun weitergeht, ich hab mir vorgenommen einfach nicht mehr zu antworten um zu schauen was dann weiter passiert.

Schönes Wochenende
ricki


----------



## Butterflyeffect (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Immer noch nix neues bei Space.sms bin ich aber auch irgendwie froh drüber.Durchhalten irgendwann muss der Spuk ein ende haben!


----------



## jupp11 (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Butterflyeffect schrieb:


> .Durchhalten irgendwann muss der Spuk ein ende haben!


Das kann noch  lange dauern, am besten  ein dickes Fell  entwickeln, mindestens so dick  wie das der Knaben.
Immer dran denken, es gibt bisher nicht einen einzigen  Hinweis dafür, dass  man weiter als bis zur 
penetranten  Nerverei geht.


----------



## Agent_Tom (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo,

geklärt wurde ja schon, wie das ist mit dem Anmelden, wenn man minderjährig ist. Nach einem wenig Kontakt und (wohl etwas aussichtsloser Diskussion) mit den Betreibern von 1sms.de und nach einiger Zeit kommen schon lange keine Mahnbescheide oder Sonstiges. Die Frage ist, wenn man jetzt ein Jahr verstreichen lassen würde (und der Vertrag verlängert sich), schicken die dann neue Mahnbescheide raus oder geht denen das dann am Arsch vorbei?

(Ich hab schon viel hier gelesen, aber wenn ich die Antwort überlesen habe, tut es mir Leid...)


----------



## jupp11 (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Agent_Tom schrieb:


> . Die Frage ist, wenn man jetzt ein Jahr verstreichen lassen würde
> (und der Vertrag verlängert sich), schicken die dann neue Mahnbescheide raus ..


Der erste Teil dieses (Doppel)Threads beginnt vor knapp   mehr als  einem Jahr. Wielange 
sich die Unternehmen  halten werden, ist daher ungewiß und wäre reine  Spekulation.
Im übrigen sind das keine Mahnbescheide sondern schlichte Mahnungen, die so
 oft verschickt werden können wie der Drucker Papier hat oder der Email Server 
den Geist nicht aufgibt.


----------



## heide.ganther (12 Februar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Ducky schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt auch wieder schreiben bekommen per e-mail, aber diesesmal von der proinkasso GmbH, jetzt schon das zweite inkasso zuvor braun inkasso soll ich es jetzt wieder aussitzen oder was soll ich machen.
> 
> Wenn es vor gericht geht, steht ihr mir dann alle bei wenn ich es hier reinposte?????
> 
> Oder kann mir jetzt jemand einen Tipp geben????ß:wall:


Hallo,
meine minderjährige Tochter, hat vor einem Jahr 1sms.de und lehrstellen.de besucht. Angeblich alles kostenlos. "Gebrüder S.", die sind ja zwischenzeitlich auch schon wegen [..........] bekannt durch die Fernsehsendung Stern TV. Zuerst bekam ich immer Post von RA O. T., dann von einem Inkassobüro. Vor zwei Wochen übergab ich die Unterlagen meinem Rechtsanwalt und siehe da, heute kommt Post vom RA O. T.:
--- in vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit teilen wir Ihnen namens und im Auftrag unserer Mandantschaft mit, dass wir die Angelegenheit hier endgültig eingestellt haben und unsere Mandantschaft die Angelegenheit nicht weiterverfolgen wird.---
Wenn die S. im Recht wären, würden sie auf ihr Geld bestehen und nicht nach über einem Jahr mahnen, plötzlich aufgeben.
H.Ganther

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Cyberwalker (13 Februar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Wer hätte das gedacht
Mich hat es nun auch erwischt. Aber durchs dieses Forum gehe ich locker in die Sache.
Widderruf per Einschreiben/rückschein ist geschehen. Habe sogar was in der AGB gefunden das eigentlich kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. 
Na ich warte mal ab 
Alles nur weil ich was gewinnen wollte :wall:


----------



## fcklux (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo

Also ich habe jetzt auch die 2. Mahnung von der Firma erhalten. Jetzt möchte ich gerne wissen ob ich überweisen sollte, da sie mir damit drohen, ein Inkassobüro einzuschalten falls ich diese nicht bezahle?


----------



## fcklux (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Also, ich habe jetzt auch von der besagten Firma die 2 Mahnung bekommen. Wenn ich nicht zahle, drohen sie mir mit einem Inkassounternhemen, das sich dann um die Eintreibung des Geldes kümmert. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## fcklux (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*

Habe auch die . Mahnung erhalten, solle ich jetzt nicht drauf reahieren?


----------



## BenTigger (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Dein-Fuehrerschein.com*



fcklux schrieb:


> Habe auch die . Mahnung erhalten, solle ich jetzt nicht drauf reahieren?



Mach folgendes:

Lies ab http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13165 alles und schon kannst du dir selbst beantworten, was DU machen willst/sollst


----------



## peter1304 (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

@  hi ben

mann, mann wie oft denn noch?????
du, der capt. und ich haben doch nun wahrlich genug hinweise und tips
gegeben (OHNE rechtl. beratung ). :wall: 
es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, ein paar seiten vorher zulesen was zutun ist. muß ja nicht der ganze thra. sein. aber ein paar seiten vorher solten schon drinn sein.
also ihr geschädigten macht euch doch bitte die mühe und lest doch erstmal, da gibt es bestimmt ein paar verhaltens-regeln, die euch gefallen werden :-D 
gruß aus berlin
peter :-p


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



peter1304 schrieb:


> mann, mann wie oft denn noch?????


Das sich ständige darüber aufregen, hilft auch nicht weiter. Auch das ist eine  
Seite  später vergessen. Wenn ich mich darüber aufregen wollte, hätte ich 
schon den dritten Herzinfarkt.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 März 2007)

*AW: Teure Gratis-SMS-Seiten: Jetzt kommen Rechnungen und Spam*

habe mich vor 1 tag auch auf so einer seite angemeldet..habe jedoch noch im selben atemzug
 nach der regestrierung die AGB´s gelesen und mcih dann auch schlau gemacht....

aber seht selbst

"ch möchte hier mit mein Abbonemant kündigen (bzw. wiederrufen) sofern bei der kündigung der
 vertrag weiterhin abgeschlossen sein sollte ---> jedoch steht in ihren AGB´s das dies spätestens 
nach der kündigungsfrist geschiet. die sich auf 14 tage beläuft.
"


rest der mail war uninteresant...wie man sieht habe ich mich voher wohl nciht informiert was icjh 
schreiben soll und somit kammfolgendes zurück



Sie haben sich bei "zensiert" angemeldet und unseren Service in Anspruch genommen, was wir 
zweifelsfrei nachweisen können.


Die Kündigungsfrist ist abgelaufen!

Sie haben bereits SMS versendet. Eine Kündigung ist damit nicht mehr möglich. Das gesetzliche 
Widerrufsrecht ist durch Ihre Nutzung beendet worden und der Vertrag ab sofort wirksam.


Sie haben nach der Eingabe das Formular abgesendet und dann von uns eine Email an Ihre Adresse 
mit einem Bestätigungslink zugesendet bekommen. Diesen Link haben Sie bestätigt und haben damit 
einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen.

Gleichzeitig haben wir Ihnen an Ihre Handynummer, die Sie bei der Anmeldung angegeben haben, 
einen SMS Code zugesendet, den Sie auf der Freischaltungsseite eingegeben haben. Damit haben 
Sie Ihre Handynummer verifiziert um Missbrauch des Systems vorzubeugen.

Dass Sie sich nicht angemeldet haben ist bei diesen zwei eindeutigen Beweisen
ausgeschlossen.

In unseren AGB`s wurden Sie darauf hingewiesen, dass die Inanspruchnahme unseres Services 9 € 
mtl. kostet und der Beitrag für die Jahresmitgliedschaft im Voraus fällig ist.
Sie haben die Bedingungen gelesen, was Sie durch anklicken unserer AGB`s bestätigt haben.

Wir fordern Sie hiermit auf, die von Ihnen bestätigten Vertragsbedingungen zu erfüllen und den 
Jahresbeitrag in Höhe von 99 € auf das Konto:

vorzunehmen.

Geben Sie bei Ihrer Überweisung UNBEDINGT Ihre Kunden- und/oder Ihre Handynummer an, 
damit wir Ihre Zahlung zuordnen können.

Information für unsere Kunden im Ausland




Tja...dann wurd ich direkter 






Ihnen ist bestens bekannt, dass die versteckten Preisinformationen (Stichwort: “Abo-Falle”) nicht
 den gesetzlichen Vorgaben genügen.

Ich wurde also vor Vertragsschluss weder über das Zustandekommen eines Abo-Vertrags noch über 
die Dauer des Vertrags, die Höhe der monatlichen Entgelte sowie die Vorauszahlungspflicht für zwölf Monate informiert.

das erwähnen der kosten in den Agb´s reicht NICHT! aus.

2. reicht es genauso wenig es am unteren seiten rand zu erwähnen und dann auch noch uim bildformat!

erklärung?


kleiner hinweis...

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw08/s24978.html





und nun die promt folgende antwort 

Sehr geehrte(r) "zensiert" ^^,

Ihre Daten sind gelöscht.



Mit freundlichem Gruß

"zensiert ;P"

_Posting aus thematischen Gründen  verschoben _


----------



## mo600 (24 März 2007)

*AW: Pro Inkasso - Probino -Simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hi Leute, [  edit] 

sondern textähnliche  
E-Mail in etwa mit folgenden Inhalt an Absender:

Ab zum nächsten Amtsgericht/Polizei und Strafanzeige erstatten.
Das beste, gleich Negativklage gegen die Forderungsfirma zur Niederschrift beim Amtsgericht einreichen. Rechtpfleger darf bei der Niederschrift/Klageschrift helfen.

Mail an Proinkasso /Probino Simsen und restliche "Abzocker"


> Schlechter Tag - rabenschwarz für Sie  Herr S. S. im Hause Proinkasso,
> 
> nun ist Schluß mit lustig.
> 
> ...


----------



## sascha (24 März 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				mo600 schrieb:
			
		

> eine Negativsammelklage



Cool, da sind die bestimmt total beeindruckt. Was soll das sein, bitteschön?

Sorry für die harten Worte, aber der Rest deines Schreibens ist auch weitgehender Unfug. Wenn du, wie du schreibst, negative Feststellungsklage eingelegt hast (ich nehme an, das meinst du mit "Negativklage"), dann wird der Fall ja ohnehin geklärt. Warum forderst du die also auf, ebenfalls Klage zu erheben? Im Übrigen wirfst du in deinem Brief durchgehend Zivil- und Strafrecht durcheinander. 

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du 1. dich mal von einem Juristen oder einer Verbraucherzentrale beraten lässt und 2. leere Drohungen sein lässt, und stattdessen _echt_ was unternimmst. Über alles andere lachen die sich höchsten schief...

Und noch ein kleiner Nachtrag: die Passage zu Proinkasso und BDIU habe ich gelöscht, weil du keine Quelle nennst. So lange das nicht für mich nachprüfbar ist, lasse ich das nicht so stehen.


----------



## rolf76 (27 März 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



sascha schrieb:


> Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du 1. dich mal von einem Juristen oder einer Verbraucherzentrale beraten lässt und 2. leere Drohungen sein lässt, und stattdessen _echt_ was unternimmst. Über alles andere lachen die sich höchsten schief...



Da hier im Forum zahlreiche Quellen zu sinnvollen Informationsquellen und Formulierungshilfen zitiert sind, dienen solche Postings vermutlich allein dem Zweck, das Forum zuzumüllen und andere User zu verunsichern.


----------



## sise (4 April 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

*Hallo,*






ich habe seit letztem Dezember (Brief vom Staatsanwalt) nichts mehr von den [.........] gehört, bin jetzt wohl durch damit (probenzau....de). Anfang war vor über einem Jahr.




Tschüss, Silvia


----------



## Castello (24 April 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo Leutz,

hab jetzt diese Forum gefunden und bin schwer begeistert und super erleichtert. Hab nämlich das selbe Problem hier wie viele andere. Hatte mich ende letzten Monats auch auf so einer ominösen Seite angemeldet wo mit 100 SMS und Gewinnspiel gelockt wurde. Dabei wollte ich nur meiner Süßen schreiben weil ich kein Geld mehr auf dem Handy hatte :-( Wie dem auch sei, ich war wenigstens so schlau und hab bei der Anmeldung falsche Daten angegeben. Sprich das einzige was die wirklich von mir haben ist E-Mail und Handynummer, naja gut und IP....aber da muss ich ja wohl nicht viel zu sagen 

Hab jetzt auch son schreiben aufgesetzt, wie der "Unzensierte" hier am 8.3.
Zumindest so ähnlich. Hab als Vorlage das genommen was man bei der Verbaucherzentrale Berlin bekommt. Berufe mich da auch auf Paragraphen und dem Gerichtsurteil aus München etc. also volle Palette damit der sieht das ich nicht dumm bin  Jetzt die frage: reicht es wenn ich ihm das Ding per E-Mail schicke oder muss ich ihm das auch schriftlich schicken? Nur dann hätte er ja meine richtige Postanschrift weil ich diese, laut der Vorlage, rein schreiben muss.

Gruss Castello


----------



## Penelope Poe (24 April 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Castello schrieb:


> Jetzt die frage: reicht es wenn ich ihm das Ding per E-Mail schicke



Ja! Und überleg doch mal, die haben keinen Namen, keine Anschrift und wenn deine Handynummer nicht irgendwo im Telefonbuch oder sonstwo auftaucht, wie soll man dich denn dann finden - klar, wenn ein Strafantrag gestellt werden würde vielleicht - aber da wirst du dich hinten anstellen müssen, da wären noch viele vor dir dran.
Kleiner Tipp: von mir gabs auch nur IP und Handynummer - ich bin nirgends registriert. Ich habe dann fleissig sms bekommen. Genau 5 in der Reihenfolge: 1.sms: Rechnung! Bitte lesen sie ihre Email (nee nee... böse Rechnungen mag ich nicht lesen, hab gleich erstmal die Email-Addy gelöscht). 2. sms: Mahnung!! Bitte lesen sie ihre Email (wie denn??? gibts doch gar nicht mehr). 3. sms: Drohung der Einleitung rechtlicher Schritte! Bitte lesen sie ihre Email (Hilfe - schnalln die noch was?? ICH KANN MEINE EMAILS NICHT MEHR LESEN). 4. sms: Einleitung Rechtlicher Schritte!! Bitte lesen sie ihre Email (ha ha... was für Komiker) 5. sms: Rechnung! Bitte lesen sie ihre Email (hysterisches Gelächter!!) 
Jetzt warte ich - dem Gesetz der Reihenfolge folgend - auf die Mahnung! :scherzkeks:


----------



## Castello (24 April 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

He he, ja cool! So in etwa hab ich mir das gedacht. Also so im Telebuch tauch ich auch nirgends auf. Von daher.....das lustige ist ja du hast die 1. SMS bekommen wo auf eine Rechnung hingewiesen wurde....ich nicht. Die 1. SMS war bei mir gleich Mahnung  War natürlich erstmal gut buff....aber nun denn, hab das Ding jetzt per E-Mail geschickt und warte gespannt auf die Antwort *schmunzel* Aber so weit das ich meine Addy lösch wollte ich eigentlich nicht gehn, weil noch so einiges anderes darüber läuft. Werd mich also damit abfinden müssen das ich in den nächsten Tagen da viel löschen muss ^^ Mein schreiben sah jetzt wie folgt aus:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Zwar habe ich mich auf Ihrer Seite http://www.****free100.de angemeldet, jedoch ist keine Vertrag zu den von Ihnen behaupteten Kondition zustande gekommen. Auf ihrer Seite wird völlig Unscheinbar auf die Kostenfolge hingewiesen, so dass sie ohne weiteres übersehen werden konnten und von mir auch übersehen wurden. Ihnen ist sicherlich bekannt, dass die versteckten Preisinformationen (Stichwort: “Abo-Falle”) nicht
den gesetzlichen Vorgaben genügen.

Ich wurde also vor Vertragsschluss weder über das Zustandekommen eines Abo-Vertrags noch über die Dauer des Vertrags, die Höhe der monatlichen Entgelte sowie die Vorauszahlungspflicht für zwölf bzw. elf Monate informiert.
das erwähnen der kosten kleingedruckt unterhalb des Anmeldebuttons oder in den Agb´s reicht NICHT! aus.

Hilfsweise erkläre ich die Anfechtung, weil lediglich eine Gratis-Nutzung gewollt war und keine Kostpflichtige. Dabei Beruf ich mich auch auf § 119 des BGB wegen Irrtums

Gleichzeitig berufe ich mich auf ein Urteil des AG München vom 16.1.07, AZ 161 C 23695/06 in dem hervor geht das die Zahlungspflicht unwirksam wird wenn diese kleingedruckt oder versteckt, wie in Ihrem Fall, in den AGB’s steht!
Gerichtsurteil: http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw08/s24978.html


Somit möchte ich Sie nochmals höfflich auffordern meine „Mitgliedschaft“ sofort zu beenden und weiter Zahlungsvorderungen gegen mich einzustellen.


Daher bitte ich um Bestätigung das diese Angelegheit erledigt ist.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Castello (24 April 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

P.S.: anhand der Rechnung in dem Post von dem"Unzensierten" würd ich sagen der war auf der gleichen Seite wie ich. Ist das gleiche Schreiben und die gleiche Rechnung wie bei mir! Oder gibs diese Mahnschreiben bei Aldi zu kaufen das alle die gleichen haben ??


----------



## Castello (25 April 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

He he, die sind lustig! Auf meine E Mail bekam ich diese Antwort......



> Sehr geehrte(r) ************,
> 
> nach Zahlungseingang der 99 € entsprechen wir Ihrem Wunsch nach Kündigung und akzeptieren diesen zum Ende der Laufzeit.
> 
> ...



ham die jetzt eigentlich wirklich Verstanden was ich den geschrieben habe ?? *lach*

_persönliche Daten editiert modaction_


----------



## LeniK (28 April 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Wow...jetzt kam mal wieder nach langer Zeit (ungefähr 5 Monate ists her...) ne Mail von dem bestimmt schon 3. Inkasso-Büro.
Die haben vor allem geschrieben, ich hätte ja um Ratenzahlung gebeten und sie werden jetzt darauf eingehen...Als ob ich die je darum gebeten hätte.
Naja, bei mir ist die Anmeldung bei spacesms schon 11 Monate her. Den (hoffentlich nicht mehr allzu langen) Rest werde ich auch noch aussitzen. Außerdem finde ich deren Schreiben nicht mehr wirklich bedrohlich, gerade dann, wenn die über mich was sagen, was nicht so war...


----------



## Don Pablo (28 April 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Castello schrieb:


> ham die jetzt eigentlich wirklich Verstanden was ich den geschrieben habe ?? *lach*


Ich frage mich, ob *Du* verstanden hast, was die geschrieben haben.
Kündigung *zum Ende der Laufzeit* heisst wohl, nach zwei Jahren.
Aber erst *nach Zahlungseingang*, wobei dann im nächsten jahr die zweite Rate fällig wäre.


----------



## Castello (28 April 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Don Pablo schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, ob *Du* verstanden hast, was die geschrieben haben.
> Kündigung *zum Ende der Laufzeit* heisst wohl, nach zwei Jahren.
> Aber erst *nach Zahlungseingang*, wobei dann im nächsten jahr die zweite Rate fällig wäre.



Eben deswegen ja, das widerspricht sich ja. Nach dem Eingang von den 99 € kommt keine weitere Zahlung auf mich zu....und wo sind die 99 € vom 2ten Jahr? Ne ne ne, nicht mit mir. Das was die da machen ist nicht rechtsgültig und damit basta. Ich reagier da einfach nicht mehr drauf und fertig.


----------



## Klexxio (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallo,
ja ich bin auch so ein dummes Opfer, dass auf SMSFREE100.de rein gefallen ist. Ich habe natürlich auch die AGBs nicht gelesen und den Bestätigungslink per E-Mail sofort betätigt um die SMS zu erschicken. Bin "leider" auch volljährig... 
Ich habe gottseidank die [......] - Rechnung von 99 Euro trotz Angabe "free SMS" - noch rechtzeitig (bis 23:59 Uh des Aktivierungstages) bemerkt und sofort eine Kündiung an info @ smsfree100.de gesendet. Eigentlich sollte ich ja damit aus der Sache raus sein, aber irgendwie bin ich immer noch sehr beunruhigt und wollte fragen, ob eine Kündigung per E-MAil rechtskräftig ist oder ich besser noch eine schriftliche Widerrufung per Brief schickn sollte?

Bin ich wirklich aus der Sache raus?

Vielen, vielen Dank,
die sehr beunruhigte Klexxio

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## guido-burkhard (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Normalerweise bist du raus. Aber bei diesen Leuten weiß man nie so recht. Am besten ist, du speicherst deine Widerspruchsmail und meldest dich, sobald dir dein "Anbieter" auf den Pelz rücken will.

Damit du dich noch mehr beruhigst, sollte es dir den Zeitaufwand wert sein und dich durch den gesamten Thread lesen. Glaub mir, dann wirst du besser schlafen können.


----------



## peanuts (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Gemäß §312c BGB müssen AGB und Widerspruchsbelehrung dem Verbraucher in _Textform_ mitgeteilt werden. 

Auf den besagten Seiten von smsfree***.de sind sowohl ABG als auch Widerrufsbelehrung aber als GIF-Dateien abgelegt. GIF ist ein Grafikformat und nicht Textform. Demnach sind weder die ABG wirksam einbezogen noch ist die Widerrufsbelehrung wirksam erfolgt.

Fazit: ganz entspannt zurücklehnen...


----------



## Don Pablo (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Klexxio schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte ich ja damit aus der Sache raus sein, ..........
> 
> Bin ich wirklich aus der Sache raus?


Warst Du überhaupot richtig drin????



peanuts schrieb:


> Gemäß §312c BGB müssen AGB und Widerspruchsbelehrung dem Verbraucher in _Textform_ mitgeteilt werden.
> 
> Auf den besagten Seiten von smsfree***.de sind sowohl ABG als auch Widerrufsbelehrung aber als GIF-Dateien abgelegt. GIF ist ein Grafikformat und nicht Textform. Demnach sind weder die ABG wirksam einbezogen noch ist die Widerrufsbelehrung wirksam erfolgt.
> 
> Fazit: ganz entspannt zurücklehnen...


Richtig, denn allein daran hapert es schon.

An deiner Stelle würde ich ohnehin erst etwas unternehmen, wenn was per Post kommt.
Lies doch mal in dieser >>  Fundstelle


----------



## Klexxio (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Vielen Dank an all die lieben Helfer hier. Ihr konntet mich echt beruhigen - aber das heißt jetzt nich, dass ma die seite nutzen kann oder??? (Nicht das ich das tun würde, ich bin echt total verschreckt worden und hatte Angst jetzt echt einem [ edit] aufgesessen zu sein! *puhhh)

@ Don Pablo: Also ich denke schon, dass ich da richtig drin bin/war, da ich ja ne SMS verschickt habe.


----------



## Klexxio (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Klexxio schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an all die lieben Helfer hier. Ihr konntet mich echt beruhigen - aber das heißt jetzt nich, dass ma die seite nutzen kann oder??? (Nicht das ich das tun würde, ich bin echt total verschreckt worden und hatte Angst jetzt echt einem [ edit] aufgesessen zu sein! *puhhh)
> 
> @ Don Pablo: Also ich denke schon, dass ich da richtig drin bin/war, da ich ja ne SMS verschickt habe.


hm ich würde gern den letzten post editieren, aber kann irgendwie nicht: 
und zwar sind das ja echt [ edit] , aber ich dachte ich müsste jetzt tatsächlich zahlen.

_editiert und Verwarnung 
noch eine Editierung  und der Account wird gesperrt _


----------



## peanuts (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

GMX bietet SMS für 9 ct an, man muss da nur einen Freemail-Account haben und am Lastschriftverfahren teilnehmen. Benutze ich seit Jahren und bin vollstens zufrieden. Der Empfänger kann nicht unterscheiden ob die SMS von meinem Handy oder über GMX gesendet wurde.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Klexxio schrieb:


> ... @ Don Pablo: Also ich denke schon, dass ich da richtig drin bin/war, da ich ja ne SMS verschickt habe.


Das Verschicken einer SMS begründet noch keinen entgeltpflichtigen Vertrag.
Wenn mir eine Brauerei auf der Straße 100 Kästen Freibier verspricht und mir dann eine Kasten liefert, können die auch nicht von einem Vertrag mit Entgelt ausgehen, wenn ich die erste Flasche austrinke.

Also 100 Frei-SMS bleiben 100 Frei-SMS, ob Du welche verschickt hast oder nicht.
Ein Vertrag wird nur bei übereinstimmenden Willenserklärungen über alle wichtigen Vertragsbestandteile geschlossen. Wenn Du von "frei" ausgehen konntest, gibt es nicht einen Vertrag "mit", sondern keinen Vertrag.


----------



## LeniK (29 November 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Hallöchen!
Also, ich habe heute mal wieder eine Mail bekommen (nach Monaten wieder das erste Zeichen), wo mir mitgeteilt wird, dass das Inkasso-Unternehmen meine Daten an die Schufa weiterleitet, wenn ich nicht in den nächsten 4 Tagen zahle. 
Ich hatte mich vor nem Jahr oder so bei spacesms angemeldet, aber nach meinem Widerruf nicht mehr weiter reagiert. 
Kann man so eine Mail Ernst nehmen? Ich meine, die Schufa ist ja schon was anderes als irgendein Inkasso-Unternehmen. Aber ich denke, da ich nur wieder mal eine Mail und keinen Brief erhalten habe, bleibe ich weiterhin standhaft. (?)


----------



## KatzenHai (29 November 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Och, die Zulassungsstelle des Inkassobüros findet es sicher sehr interessant, wenn zulassungswidrig Schufa-Meldungen über bestrittene Forderungen ergehen ... 

Anders herum: Wenn das Inkassounternehmen noch ne Weile existieren will, werden die nicht wirklich melden.

Also doch wieder nur Inkasso-Stalking ...


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



LeniK schrieb:


> Kann man so eine Mail Ernst nehmen?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511

Absatz 


> Die Mahnung oder Zahlungserinnerung, oder: Wir erhöhen mal ein bisschen den Druck


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 November 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



LeniK schrieb:


> Also, ich habe heute mal wieder eine Mail bekommen (nach Monaten wieder das erste Zeichen), wo mir mitgeteilt wird, dass das Inkasso-Unternehmen meine Daten an die Schufa weiterleitet, wenn ich nicht in den nächsten 4 Tagen zahle.


Die Schufa hat es immer wieder gerne, über solche Schreiben informiert zu werden.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle schreiben an die


> Schufa Holding AG
> Kormoranweg 5
> 65201 Wiesbaden


und den Sachverhalt schildern. Ich würde eine Kopie des Inkassoschreibens beifügen und anmerken, dass die Forderung strittig ist und mir trotzdem mit einem Eintrag gedroht wird.

Eine Kopie des Schreibens an die Schufa würde ich an den für Lizenzerteilungen zuständigen Gerichtspräsidenten des Bezirks senden, in dem das Inkassounternehmen seinen Sitz hat. Auch der freut sich über Post, mal mehr, mal weniger...


----------



## Teleton (29 November 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Drohen die konkret mit dem Eintrag oder wird nur allgemein darauf hingewiesen, dass man Schufamitglied sein und unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen dort einmelden müsse?


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 November 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



> _Als Vertragspartner der SCHUFA Holding AG weisen wir darauf hin, dass wir Daten über außergerichtliche und gerichtliche Einziehungsmaßnahmen bei überfälligen und unbestrittenen Forderungen an die SCHUFA Holding AG, Kormoranweg 5, 65201 Wiesbaden, übermitteln. Vertragspartner der SCHUFA sind vor allem Kreditinstitute sowie Kreditkarten- und Leasinggesellschaften. Daneben erteilt die SCHUFA auch Auskünfte an Handels-, Telekommunikations- und sonstige Unternehmen, die Leistungen und Lieferungen gegen Kredit gewähren. *Eine Übermittlung findet nicht statt, sofern Sie die Forderung uns gegenüber wirksam bestreiten.* Die vorgenannten Datenübermittlungen dürfen nach dem Bundesdatenschutzgesetz nur erfolgen, soweit dies nach der Abwägung aller betroffenen Interessenten zulässig ist.
> 
> Möchten Sie diese Schritte vermeiden, zahlen Sie bitte innerhalb der nächsten 4 Werktage Ihren Schuldbetrag unter Angabe Ihres Aktenzeichens auf die u.g. Bankverbindung:_


O.g. Text ging mir per PN zu. Was hier wohl unter "wirksam" zu verstehen ist?


----------



## Immo (29 November 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



> Als Vertragspartner der SCHUFA Holding AG


bezweifle, dass sie das sind


----------



## Teleton (29 November 2007)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



Immo schrieb:


> bezweifle, dass sie das sind


Falls es der Laden ist von dem ich glaube dass er tätig ist, dann sind die Schufamitglied.


> Eine Übermittlung findet nicht statt, sofern Sie die Forderung uns gegenüber wirksam bestreiten.


Schwachsinn wir sind nicht auf einem Schönheitswettbewerb, jedes Bestreiten reicht aus, ob "wirksam" oder nicht. Eine Einmeldung ist dann unzulässig.


----------



## SebastianK (24 Januar 2008)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Oh Mannooo- ich könnt mich in den Allerwertesten beißen... da ist man nicht grad seit gestern mit so nem Mist beschäftigt und nun krieg ich hier aus dem unmittelbaren Umkreis das gängige Geseier vom Markus W., der als Jurist für die Shiftworx das Geld vom Briefkasten der MikroSD eintreibt :wall:

Jetzt bin ich mal selbst ein MeToo Poster 
Sammelt einer von euch Regulars hier den Müll oder habt ihr schon genug Kopien/Scans?

Mir jucken die Finger dem wehrten Juristen mal schriftlich die Meinung zu geigen und die mit dem bisherigen, was die Justiz bislang an Urteilen gebracht hat, ihm mal den Tag zu versüßen und eine Kopie an die zuständige Anwaltskammer für die Flensburger zu schicken.

Antwortet der Typ überhaupt auf solche Anfragen? Würde den mal gerne mit diesen Texten hervorlocken und irgendwie so provozieren, daß er vor den Kadi ziehen würde... Wie schätzt ihr den Erfolg ein?

(Ehrlicherweise muß ich zugeben, daß ich mich über diesen Geldeintreiber noch nicht schlau gemacht habe und erst nachfragen muss, ob die schon etwas angezahlt haben oder nicht...*grummel* ... kommen natürlich jetzt erst mit dem ganzen Sch.. auf einen zu)


----------



## Reducal (25 Januar 2008)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Mir jucken die Finger dem wehrten Juristen mal schriftlich die Meinung zu geigen...


Nach dem Motto: "Wenn sie Eier in der Hose haben ... " hat Axel > HIER < eine Steilvorlage abgelegt. Von mir bekommen diese Typen immer nur Bildchen, so mit ausgestreckten Fingern drauf.


----------

